# SMPS Dc-Dc + PCB



## mnicolau

Siguiendo con el tema de las SMPS, les traigo las DC-DC, para que puedan  alimentar cualquier tipo de amplificador en el auto. Presentan tensión  de salida variable y una salida auxiliar para poder alimentar preamplis,  vúmetros, filtros, etc.

Además de la versión común, agrego una "compacta" para aquellas  aplicaciones en los que no se necesite demasiada potencia (150[W] máx).

Como etapa controladora de la SMPS, dejo 2 opciones: una con el IC  SG3524 y otra con el SG3525, pueden utilizar cualquiera de ellas, según  disponibilidad.

Toda la información necesaria, esquemas y PCB en el .zip.

Video de la DC-DC versión 1.0:





Video de la DC-DC Compacta versión 1.0 (cortesía de Santiago61):





Espero las prueben y comenten resultados!

Saludos!


----------



## Hernan83

Mira mnicolau,nunca hice una fuente de este tipo,y esta me intereso mucho,no se si es mucho pedir,pero tendrias mas detalles de como fabricar el transformador? o decime de donde puedo guiarme,es una fuente que me esta interesando bastante,pero el componente critico para mi es el transformador,en lo que respecta a la construccion del mismo.Gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> !! Remonona tu fuente ¡¡
> 
> Me parece que tenés un puente de mas entre K y L



Qué ojo!  Gracias por notarlo, ahí está corregido el esquema.

Hernan, el transformador no es complicado, pero lleva su tiempo... primero tenés que preparar el alambre de "litz", yo armé un alambre formado por 8 alambres enrrollados AWG 28 y usé 5 en paralelo para el primario y 2 para el secundario. 

Lo más importante es respetar los sentidos, si te fijás, el primario está dividido en 2 ramas, ambas deben bobinarse para el mismo lado y respetando los pines del carretel en donde conectar los extremos, para eso los indiqué con letras tanto en el esquema como en el pcb. Para el secundario es igual.

PD: si alguien conoce alguna solución líquida en la cual sumergir el alambre esmaltado y así removerlo (al esmalte), le estaría enormemente agradecido, es muy engorroso quitarle el esmalte incluso con un dreemel.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

mnicolau dijo:


> ....PD: si alguien conoce alguna solución líquida en la cual sumergir el alambre esmaltado y así removerlo, le estaría enormemente agradecido, es muy engorroso quitarle el esmalte incluso con un dreemel.....


Con algunos tipos de alambre da resultado quemarlos con un encendedor de bolsillo, se carboniza el esmalte y se retira muy fácilmente.
Me imagino que se sobreentiende que se quema solo la punta a ser soldada.


----------



## mnicolau

Paa cómo no te consulté antes.. funcionó perfecto con este alambre! me hubiese ahorrado varios dolores de cabeza 

Saludos y gracias por el dato!


----------



## Hernan83

Sabes mnicolau,que mi duda respecto a estas fuente es el ripple que posee en su salida,por la alta frecuencia de conmutacion,picos de tension,ruido,que incluso pueden aparecer aunque tengas buenos capacitores a la salida,ya que no es la frecuancia de linea.Mediste el rizado a la salida?  Que opinas de esto? como es la estabilidad de salida al conectar una carga? Me refiero sobre todo cuando alimentas un amplificador de alta fidelidad como el Rotell.

PD: Esta como para un destacado esta fuente


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Hernan, no he tenido oportunidad de medir el rizado pero, según cálculos, para los 162[Khz] seteados en el controlador, corriente de salida de 5[A] y rizado del 1% de la tensión de salida, obtuve una capacidad de salida de unos 800[uF], estoy usando más del doble. Solamente a oído me asombró la total ausencia de ruido en los parlantes, así que por ese lado muy conforme. 

Respecto a la respuesta bajo carga, te la debo.. . Por ahora lo máximo que pude cargarla es con un ampli UCD y no hay caida de tensión en las ramas (y ambas se mantienen parejas).

Si hago algunas otras mediciones les estaré comentando.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Que rango de voltaje tiene la salida variable?? Te molestaría explicarme como funciona el shutdown (pin 10 SG3525) y como variar la tensión en el SG3525?? No logro encontrar la info...

Gracias y Saludos!!!


----------



## mnicolau

No eh probado el rango completo pero aproximadamente.. de +-25[V] (capás menos) a +-48[V], esto medido con 12[V] de alimentación. Al conectar en el auto en marcha, la tensión de alimentación sube un poco, casi 14[V] con lo cual el rango aumenta un poco (la relación de espiras es 1:4).

El pin de shutdown debe estar conectado a masa para que opere normalmente y cuando la tensión en dicho pin excede los 0.7[V] el integrado "se apaga". En esta fuente, al estar el remoto sin tensión, circula corriente a través de la R de 10k entre +Vcc y el colector del transistor, haciendo que el IC permanezca apagado. Cuando se aplica una tensión a "rem" el transistor conduce, colocando un nivel bajo en el pin 10, encendiendo la fuente.

La tensión se controla con el preset en la placa controladora.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Muchas gracias Marino... Entonces la tensión se controla variando la tensión con el TL431 del led del opto acoplador. 
Si no tengo mal entendido el shutdown es una protección contra sobre corriente y que si la conectas a negativo digamos que queda "apagada" es protección. Donde debería ir conectada?

El SG3525 te controla los mosfet sin probelmas así conectado directamente? Siempre lo he visto con el IR2110 o con un par de bipolares no tuviste problemas?


----------



## mnicolau

En la hoja de datos del IC tenés especificado que el pin 10 no debe dejarse sin conectar ya que podría tomar ruido e interrumpir las condiciones normales de operación. Debe ir conectado a masa normalmente o también se puede usar como protección contra cortos, ya que con más de 0.7[V] allí, el controlador se apaga.

La configuración acá es push-pull, no lleva un driver tipo IR2110. Se podrían colocar los transistores que comentás, en configuración también push-pull para comandar los mosfets, pero no son necesarios, la salida del SG es suficiente para conducirlos correctamente.

Saludos


----------



## julkian

Hola gente, un par de preguntas:


> Construcción del transformador:
> 
> Coloqué pads para poder ubicar tanto un EE42, como un EI35 para aquel que no requiera sacar tanta potencia. También podrían utilizarse toroides de ferrite.
> 
> Para el EE42/21/15
> 
> Primario: 2 espiras - 40 alambres 0.32[mm] diámetro (AWG 28)
> Secundario: 8 espiras - 16 alambres 0.32[mm] diámetro (AWG 28)
> Terciario: 4 espiras - 1 alambre 0.5[mm] diámetro (AWG 24)
> 
> Prestar atención que el punto medio del primario, en el pcb, se encuentra en los pads de un extremo y no en el centro. Tenerlo en cuenta para no cometer errores.



En el primario ¿Son 40 alambres? El hilo de litz resultante ¿Entra en el núcleo? ¿Son 2 espiras por parte? O sea, ¿Bobino 2 espiras (Extremo c - punto medio d), y luego otras 2 (Punto medio d - extremo e)?

Gracias. =)


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, sí, el primario son 40 alambres, lo que yo hice fue armar uno formado con 8 alambres AWG 28 y usé 5 de esos en paralelo para hacer los devanados. Para el secundario usé 2 en paralelo. Quedate tranquilo que sobra espacio en el núcleo.

Respecto a las espiras, se hacen 2 por cada parte, tal cual describís. Asegurate que tengan el mismo sentido de arrollamiento. Es igual en el secundario, son 8+8.

Saludos


----------



## Nemesis

Hoola mnicolau muy bonita su fuente men..! yo la nesesito para montar un amplificador de 400w que hice para el auto, peeeeroo..! no tengo ni la minima idea de como hacer el transformador que dolor de cabeza ya leei la respuesta que le diste a un joven que te pregunta lo mismo unos mensajes atras pero no logro entender nada tienes algun video que enseñes como se construye? que hay que saber aparte de los calculos claro! para poder hacer el transformadorcito que siempre tengo problemas con eso espero agradecidamente tu respuesta.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, voy a tratar de explicar paso a paso el bobinado, espero se entienda.

*1º Armar los alambres: *usé alambre 0.32[mm] diámetro (AWG 28), tomé 8 de ellos y los enrrollé con ayuda de un taladro para formar uno sólo. Hice unos 10 metros y sobró. Una vez tengas el alambre formado por los 8 más finos, usás en paralelo la cantidad necesaria para llegar al número de alambres que especifiqué en el 1º post. Para el primario necesitarías 5 en paralelo y 2 para el secundario.

*2º Bobinar el primario:* tomás "el alambre" (en realidad son 5 alambres de 8 hilos cada uno) y soldás un extremo en los pads identificados con "c". Hacés *2 espiras*, cortás y soldás el otro extremo en "d".

Tomás otro "alambre", soldás el primer extremo nuevamente en "d" y hacés *2 espiras* más, *en el mismo sentido* que el anterior. Soldás el otro extremo del mismo en "e".

Terminado esto tendrías ambas mitades del primario armadas, en el mismo sentido y de 2 espiras cada mitad. Colocá unas vueltas de cinta para aislar, puede ser de teflón o alguna de alta temperatura.

*3º Bobinar el secundario:* acá se hace ambas ramas a la vez, para que queden idénticas. Entonces, tomás "el alambre" para cada rama del secundario (recordamos, 2 alambres de 8 hilos cada uno, para cada rama), el primer extremo del alambre de una rama, lo soldás en "h" y el primer extremo del alambre de la otra rama, en "i".

Hacés *8 espiras*, *ambas ramas a la vez*, cortás el alambre sobrante y pasás a identificar cada una de las ramas, midiendo continuidad con el multímetro. El final de la rama cuyo primer extremo comenzaba en "h", se suelda en el otro pad "i". El final de la rama cuyo primer extremo comenzaba en "i", se suelda en el pad "j".

Hasta acá tenés terminado el secundario, hacés otras vueltas más de cinta.

*4º Bobinar el terciario:* Tomás un alambre 0.5[mm] diámetro, primer extremo soldado en "k", hacés 4 espiras, cortás y soldás el extremo final en "l".

Terminado el trafo...

Saludos


----------



## Nemesis

haaaaarghhh..! que rabia todavia no entiendo men disculpa mariano..
ve encima de que voy a enrrollar esos alambres? de algun nucleo de ferrita?
otra pregunta yo tengo unaa caja de zapatos llena de transformadores de fuentes de pc que se los saque para guardarlos estos no me sirven para hacer el nuevo tranfo??


----------



## mnicolau

El núcleo que se usa es de ferrita, EE42/21/15 con carretel en posición horizontal, ese es el que usé. También podés usar los tranfos de fuentes ATX, para eso están los pads interiores, para colocar justamente esos EI33 o EE35. Si vas a usar estos, dificilmente entren los alambres, vas a tener que usar menor cantidad en paralelo.

Saludos


----------



## Nemesis

ok gracias men..
bien una pregunta mariano, si en vez de cunstruir el trafo en un nucleo EE42/21/15 como me dices ¿que tal si lo hago en un toride de una fuente ATX que tengo dañada tambien serviria? espero agradecidamente tu respuesta saludos.


----------



## ibdali

exelente,  se ve muy bueno, te felicito!!!

me llama la atencion del optoacoplador, yo posteé este circuito y funciona.

Ver el archivo adjunto 27378

que funcion tiene el optoacoplador???

en respuesta para "nemesis", no te sirve el toroide porque seguramente es de filtro y no podra manejar los 400w.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, gracias, el optoacoplador forma parte de la realimentación y tiene la ventaja (respecto al esquema que subiste) que separa la etapa de salida de la de entrada, evitando posibles ruidos provenientes de la alimentación del auto. Además de hacer un sensado simple pero de ambas ramas de salida.

Nemesis, tal como comenta ibdali, no te va a servir ese toroide, tanto por el tamaño del mismo, como por el material (esos amarillos no son de ferrite). 
Tendrías que conseguir uno de ferrite, de unos 5[cm] de diámetro por lo menos, ahí te va a servir perfectamente.

Saludos


----------



## Nemesis

ok muchas gracias men..

ok perfec..! Gracias por enseñarme como se hacia el trafo ya compredi todo bien pepi.. fino gracias..mariano.
ahora otra pregunta jeje disculpen tantas que hago.. como se realiza el toroide que esta en la entrada de lñe fuente??

otra pregunta que numero son esos transistores que en el esquema dicen "ULTRARAPIDOS 10A".......???


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, para el inductor de entrada tomá 4 alambres (por lo menos) de 1[mm] de diámetro y arrollá unas 10 espiras en un toroide. De esta forma se forma un pasabajos que elimina toda componente de alta frecuencia que trate de filtrarse por la alimentación.

Los diodos de salida deben ser diodos rápidos, de unos 6[A] por lo menos. Hay muchos modelos distintos, así que pedilos de esa forma.

Saludos


----------



## Nemesis

hola mariano disculpa hay una cosa que no comprendo tu dices que para el primario son 40 alambres pero que cada alambre que vamos a formar contiene 8 ok hasta ahy fino pero entonces donde quedan los 40 alambres en el primario?? si solo enrrollo dos espiras de 8 y sumadas las dos son 16?? aclarame esta confucion saludos men.


----------



## mnicolau

Lo que comenté es que se toman 5 alambres *en paralelo* para el primario y 2 para el secundario. Cada uno de ellos está compuesto por 8 alambres más finos. De ahí salen las 40 espiras para el primario y 16 para el secundario.

Saludos


----------



## Nemesis

aun no capto estoy trancado alo mejor en una bobada.. cuando tu me dices:

2º Bobinar el primario: tomás "el alambre" (en realidad son 5 alambres de 8 hilos cada uno) y soldás un extremo en los pads identificados con "c". Hacés 2 espiras, cortás y soldás el otro extremo en "d".

las espiras las voy hacer con el bojote de 5 alambres que sumados dan los 40?
osea hago las espiras con todo ese alambre?


----------



## mnicolau

Exacto, a eso se le llama bobinar con alambres en paralelo. Es la única forma de aumentar la sección del mismo, no se puede usar un sólo grueso.

Saludos


----------



## Nemesis

mmm ok. yo saque el transformador de un DVD y lo voy a desbobinar me sirve uno de fuente pwm de un dvd?


----------



## mnicolau

Mientras no tenga gap, puede llegar a servir.


----------



## Nemesis

bueno es de EE con su nucleo y tiene 5 patitas de cada lado hasta lo medi con la pcb tuya y le entra de cajon! lo que no se es cuando valla a enrollar el bojote del primario me valla llenar el trafo de una.


----------



## daniel escobar

que tal oye donde dice fusible de 35 amps por que tienes 2 cables morados en vez del fusible¿¿ ahi va el remoto¿¿¿ o por que de esos cables¿¿ gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, lo que pasa es que conecté un porta-fusible "aéreo", por esa razón están los cables conectados allí.

El cable de remoto se conecta en el pad cuadrado identificado con "rem", ese cable debe ir conectado al positivo de la alimentación para que la fuente encienda.

Saludos


----------



## dragoncity

disulpa para el embobinado del transformador se embobinan el primario y el secundario hacia el mismo sentido de antemano gracias es que soy nuevo en esto de la electronica bueno saludos desde mexico


----------



## luisgrillo

si, todo se bobina hacia un mismo sentido, asi no tendras problema alguno.


----------



## mnicolau

No es si o si necesario que sea en el mismo sentido el secundario respecto al primario. De hecho suelo hacerlos en sentido contrario por comodidad al sostener el núcleo e ir bobinando. Pero no hay problema en cómo lo hagas. 
Los sentidos entre ambos primarios y entre ambos secundarios son los más importantes.

Saludos


----------



## jahrliños

Hola a todos!...la verdad que muy simple el diseño de esta fuente mariano! me entusiasmo bastante su diseño simple y compacto...en estos dias comienzo a armarla.Luego posteo comentarios y si me queda prolija ,je, algunas fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## dragoncity

bueno estuve leyendo y la relacion de espiras de de 1:4 sino me equivoco y pues queria saber qeu se necesitaba hacer para que la fuente pudiera tener mas tencion a la salida ya tengo armado el transformador pero creo que se va a necesitar reembobinar si hay otra solucion para aumentar la tencion diganme ya que necesito unos +-80 o si se pudieran unos +-100 no estaria nada mal bueno gracias espero sus respuestas


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, necesitarías una relación 1:8 aprox para poder tener esas tensiones. Mantené el primario igual y el secundario de unas 16 espiras.

Saludos


----------



## dragoncity

gracias mariano solo me resta desarmar el transformador y otra duda le puse barnis para sellarlo, que me recomiendas hacer para desarmarlo sin dañarlo???????


----------



## mnicolau

Probá colocarlo en agua y hervirla unos 15 minutos, lo sacás, con cuidado despegás el núcleo y sacás los devanados.
Otros cambios que deberías hacer, capacitores de salida de 100[V], resistencias de carga de salida subilas a 4.7K 2W, zeners de 36[V] colocá en lugar de los valores actuales.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

Primero que todo, "excelente fuente"  10/10 
¿ Tendría  algún problema si reemplazo los irfz48n por los irfz44n ?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, gracias, no vas a tener problema en hacer ese cambio. Usé el 48 porque acá lo consigo más barato que al 44...

Saludos


----------



## daniel escobar

que tal amigo luisgrillo oye una pregunta un tanto fuera del post donde has conseguido los nucleos de ferrita?? sabes yo los obtengo de yugos de tv tendras alguna opcion aqui en mex?? increiblemente no sale nada en las busquedas en goooogle gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo

daniel escobar dijo:


> que tal amigo luisgrillo oye una pregunta un tanto fuera del post donde has conseguido los nucleos de ferrita?? .....


¿ Miraste estas direcciones ?
tabla_proveedores [Witronica]


----------



## Dragoblaztr

daniel escobar dijo:


> que tal amigo luisgrillo oye una pregunta un tanto fuera del post donde has conseguido los nucleos de ferrita?? sabes yo los obtengo de yugos de tv tendras alguna opcion aqui en mex?? increiblemente no sale nada en las busquedas en goooogle gracias!!



http://mexico.newark.com/


----------



## daniel escobar

ok gracias extraje unos nucleos tipo rectangulares de unos flyback de tv y monitores tienen forma rectangular obvio los conocen buscare info aqui en el foro y en la red en general para ver si son utiles gracias me comunico en cuanto este de lleno en la smps


----------



## mnicolau

Ojo con el gap que poseen esos núcleos... Hay que lijarlos hasta dejarlos lisos.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

puedo utilizar un nucleo que saque de un monitor de computadora


----------



## mnicolau

Como poder, se puede... pero hay que eliminarle el gap que tiene entre las piezas del núcleo.

Sauldos


----------



## Diego German

estos nucleos saque pero el que me interesa es el mas grande por que debe conducir mas corriente y puedo sacarle mas potencia me podes decir cual es gap que tiene entre las piezas del núcleo. te lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## daniel escobar

Que tal ... viendo las fotos de los nucleos que postean en el utimo mensaje  son muy parecidos a los que tengo por no decir identicos funcionan?? es que no tienen especificaciones ni nada y pues no se conocen los parametros de su material etc etc gracias expertos porfavor iluminenos!!!


----------



## santiago61

Hola a todos! les quiero hacer una consulta es necesario estañar alguna de las pistas de la placa? aparte de las de salida...les hago esa consulta por que a la fuente uan vez que la ponga en marcha (si todo sale bien) la voy a exigir asi que me interesaria algun dato...con respecto al trafo consegui uno de una fuente de pc uno EI-40 me parece que no me van a entrar los devanados espero que solo sea una impresion visual,voy a hacer el intento de utilizar este trafo, ya que en mi provincia es imposible conseguir uno tipo EE42/21/15 como el recomendado, me di vueltas por todos los tecnicos electronicos y solo uno me dijo que para mañana me iba a tratar de buscar uno entre sus desarmes..ojala me consiga uno acorde aunque sino voy a tener que hacer magia para que entren los devanados en este trafito.

http://img87.imageshack.us/i/18032010005.jpg/ http://img641.imageshack.us/i/18032010003v.jpg/ http://img695.imageshack.us/i/18032010009n.jpg/


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, las más importantes son las del primario (las anchas), esas deberían estañarse ya que por allí podría circular una gran cantidad de corriente de acuerdo a cuánto la exijas. 
El número de espiras es muy reducido así que es una ventaja, pero si no entran, habrá que sacar algunos alambres en paralelo. Igualmente el uso en audio que le damos nos dá otra ventaja respecto al consumo poco contínuo que se tiene. 
Hacé bien prolijos tanto los alambres (que estén bien apretados) como los devanados, de esa forma lográs reducir el espacio necesario para que entren mejor.
Para el preset de la placa de control, podías usar uno vertical y quedaba la resistencia entre medio...

Daniel y German, desconozco el comportamiento de esos núcleos... yo seguiría buscando un EE o un toroide de buenas dimensiones.

Gracias Fabry, muy buen tema ese...

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

Gracias Mariano! otra consulta con que pegamento puedo pegar ambas ferrites una vez armado el bobinado? puede ser con la gotita gel?(en Argentina) y para que no se mueve el carrete del nucelo de manera que quede firme, le iba a poner en su interior poxirran, me parece que es lo mas valido. Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Sí, yo uso "La Gotita" también...

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

Mariano te lo agradesco 
estonces voy a utilizar un EE33 me imagino que deberia disminuir el numero de cables en paralelo para que me entre en el nucleo ya que es mucho mas pequeño y la potencia cual seria me puedes ayudar con eso


----------



## mnicolau

De nada.. al número de espiras mantenelo y no vas a tener problema. 
Respecto a la cantidad de alambres en paralelo, tratá de meter 24 hilos en el primario (3 alambres de 8 hilos cada uno) y 6 hilos en el secundario. 
Bajá el fusible de entrada a 20[A] y podrías sacar unos 200-250[W] tal vez.

Saludos


----------



## dragoncity

mariano hola de nuevo ya tengo terminada la fuente y funciono de 10 gracias por el aporte utilize el nucleo que mencionaste pero necesito sacar como lo habia dicho los +-100v pero a la hora de intentar reenbobinar no caben el doble de espiras en el secundario asi es de que consegui mejor un toroide de diametro exterior mide 46mm diamero interior 27mm y de altura 15mm anoto esto porque no encontre el modelo y pues quisiera saber de que alambre utilizar para hacer el tranformador de la fuente con este toroide para que pueda obtener una tension de salida de +-100v. de antemano gracias y reitero muy muy buen diseño funciona de maravilla y a  la primera saludos desde mexico


----------



## mnicolau

Hola dragoncity, gracias por comentar los resultados...
Tené en cuenta que si duplicás la tensión por rama, la corriente admisible va a ser la mitad para respetar la potencia de la fuente, con lo cual en lugar de 16 alambres vas a usar sólo 8 en paralelo, por lo tanto no deberías tener problema en meter todo en el núcleo.

Saludos


----------



## dragoncity

oh muchas gracias por el dato entonces solo resta desembobinar y reenvobinar el nucleo ya despues subo las fotos de la fuente y de nuevo gracias


----------



## mnicolau

De nada...

Acordate de cambiar los capacitores de salida para soportar la tensión que pretendés y, como la corriente baja mucho y los capacitores se hacen bastante más grandes físicamente (por la mayor tensión admisible), podés usar capacitores de 470[uF] en lugar de 1000[uF] y todavía tendrías buen margen de capacidad a favor. De paso te ahorrás unos $$ ahí...
Subí las resistencias de carga a 6.8K sino van a quemarse las de 2.7k. Igual cambio tenés que hacer en las resistencias de los leds. Y usá de 2[W] en ambos casos.
Ah y no sería malo tampoco cambiar los zeners de la realimentación, subilos a unos 39[V] cada uno o valor cercano, así se hace más manejable la tensión de salida con el preset.

Saludos


----------



## dragoncity

los zeners ya los consegui pero solo de 32v fueron los que use aun me faltan cambiar las resistencias de carga a ver si las puedo conseguir por aca por donde vivo =S y los capacitores de salida los puce de 1000 mf a 100v, aparte de esos cambios que mas se necesitaria para que funcione bien ???


----------



## mnicolau

El último cambio serían los capacitores de salida de 100nF, los cerámicos no soportan 100[V] así que vas a tener que usar alguno de mayor tensión.
No veo otro cambio para hacer...

Saludos


----------



## dragoncity

muy bien entonces a empesar a rehacer la fuente jaja muchas gracias solo me resta decir manos a la obra muchas gracias mariano saludos


----------



## Diego German

mnicolau el bobinado de el transformador puedo hacerlo el primario ambas ramas a la vez y luego el secundario ambas ramas a la vez  o tendria que hacerlo medio primario luego secundario ambas ramas a la vez y el otro medio primario


----------



## mnicolau

Si, podés hacerlo así también sacrificando algo de acoplo entre ambos devanado. Es algo teórico, no pude comprobar las diferencias entre ambos métodos.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

Hola a todos! la fuente esta casi terminada solo me falta soldar los pines del trafo a la placa y colocar el disipador....me gustaria saber algunas recomendaciones para la etapa de pruebas de la fuente, sobre que carga colocarle para regular la misma y esas cosas, desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Santiago, colocá una lámpara en serie, de 12[V] así evitás cualquier problema de cortos, la arrancás con el preset en la mitad del recorrido. Una vez que arranca y no hay problemas (tensión simétrica a la salida, nada de humo por ningún lado, todo normal..), podés sacar la serie, regulás la tensión de salida con el preset y empezás las pruebas. Por las dudas dejá un fusible de unos 6[A] a la entrada para las primeras pruebas (aparte del fusible grande que incluye).
Conectá un ampli y desde cero vas subiendo el volumen de a poco y controlando que no haya problemas. Si se mantiene en marcha un rato largo sin pasar nada, quitás el fusible (el provisorio de 6[A]) y disfrutás la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

Acabo de probar la fuente y no arranca, lo probe con la lampara en serie con la alimentacion de la misma, con fusible, con bateria funcionando etc, llega tension de 12v a el fusible grande, al rem etc, pero en la etapa posterior al trafo es decir a la salida de tension simetrica el tester no marca nada, los leds no se encienden, en la salida regulada de +-12v despues de los reguladores el tester tampoco no marca nada, ha si me preguntan si hay calentamiento u olor a quemado les comento que nada...no hay nada raro aparte de eso, es como si la fuente no estaria conectada, no se calento el trafo ni los mosfet, ni los diodos, ni resistencias nada....bueno quisierla pedirles una mano si no es mucha molestia para que pueda arrancar la fuente; no se por donde empezar  para ir descartando etapas de modo que pueda encontrar la falla, desde ya agradecidos a todos.

http://img440.imageshack.us/i/28032010.jpg/ http://img682.imageshack.us/i/28032010002.jpg/ http://img695.imageshack.us/i/28032010008.jpg/


----------



## mnicolau

Empezá midiendo la tensión en el pin10 del sg3525, debe ser cercana a 0[V] para que arranque el integrado, o mejor dicho.. si es mayor a 0.6[V] aprox, se mantiene apagada la fuente. Revisá el circuito de arranque, resistencias del valor correcto y transistor npn en buen estado, importante estas cosas.
Revisá los valores de todas las resistencias para asegurarte que son correctas.

En esta smps, el integrado se alimenta desde la alimentación principal directamente, con lo cual el arranque está asegurado siempre (cuando "rem" está conectado a +V), así que deberías poder ver la forma de onda en la base de los mosfets y en el primario del trafo. Y si el primario del trafo está bien construido, tenés la tensión en el secundario también.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

mnicolau dijo:


> Empezá midiendo la tensión en el pin10 del sg3525, debe ser cercana a 0[V] para que arranque el integrado, o mejor dicho.. si es mayor a 0.6[V]



bueno voy a empezar por la etapa de arranque de la fuente...midiendo la tension entre gnd y el pin 10...gracias Mariano! en cuanto tenga novedades les hago saber...

Saludos


----------



## leaseba

mnicolau Exelente fuente !!! la voy a empezar a hacer. Estuve leyendo y creo que nadie dijo de ver como modifidar la fuente smps para en vez de conectarla a los 12v del auto, a los 220v de la linea electrica de la casa para poder darle un uso hogareño. Que cambios habria que hacerle mnicolau?

Gracias y saludos!

mnicolau Exelente fuente !!! la voy a empezar a hacer. Estuve leyendo y creo que nadie dijo de ver como modifidar la fuente smps para en vez de conectarla a los 12v del auto, a los 220v de la linea electrica de la casa para poder darle un uso hogareño. Que cambios habria que hacerle mnicolau?

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## BUSHELL

Ahí la tienes.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/

Pero, supongo que por no leer ni buscar, te llevarán a moderación. Y de paso, me llevarán a mí contigo, por ayudarte a buscar.


----------



## marcosaq

mnicolau dijo:


> Siguiendo con el tema de las SMPS, les traigo la DC-DC, para que puedan alimentar cualquier tipo de amplificador en el auto. Incluye tensión de salida variable y una salida auxiliar para poder alimentar preamplis, vúmetros, etc...
> 
> Cualquier duda consultan...
> 
> Algunas fotos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y un video (alimentando el pre y el ampli rotel)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFYdiyrk8vc
> 
> Saludos



Estou aqui no Brasil e eu montei a fonte que você postou no forum, porem estou com problemas acho que é no transformador, usei um núcleo de ferrite daqueles tirados de fontes chaveadas arredondado, também presente em fontes de monitores de vídeo.

fiz como você explicou, mas estou obtendo de um lado tenho +35 e do outro -24 volts, o que pode estar acontecendo ?

Como faço para calcular um transformador para essa fonte ?

Eu posso usar núcleo de ferrite (Toroide) redondo com sua fonte, e como faço para calcular os enrrolamentos ?


Obrigado


----------



## mnicolau

marcosaq dijo:


> fiz como você explicou, mas estou obtendo de um lado tenho +35 e do outro -24 volts, o que pode estar acontecendo ?
> 
> Como faço para calcular um transformador para essa fonte ?
> 
> Eu posso usar núcleo de ferrite (Toroide) redondo com sua fonte, e como faço para calcular os enrrolamentos ?



Hola, bienvenido al foro...
Armaste ambos bobinados secundarios en paralelo? Osea, ambas ramas a la vez?
Si no lo hiciste, podés haberlo armado mal.
Estás probando la fuente con carga?

A las fórmulas para el cálculo del transformador las podés sacar del libro de Marty Brown, Power Supply Cookbook.

Podés usar un toroide o cualquier otro núcleo de ferrite sin gap.

Saludos


----------



## marcosaq

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, bienvenido al foro...
> Armaste ambos bobinados secundarios en paralelo? Osea, ambas ramas a la vez?
> Si no lo hiciste, podés haberlo armado mal.
> Estás probando la fuente con carga?
> 
> A las fórmulas para el cálculo del transformador las podés sacar del libro de Marty Brown, Power Supply Cookbook.
> 
> Podés usar un toroide o cualquier otro núcleo de ferrite sin gap.
> 
> Saludos



Oi tudo bem... 

Obrigado pela sua resposta.

Bom eu fiz o transformador como você especificou no seu post, mas vou enrrolar outro para ver se consigo um bom resultado, eu tenho um núcleo toroidal com as seguintes medidas:

Diâmetro interno = 35mm Ø
Diâmetro externo = 57mm Ø
Parede = 11mm
Altura = 14mm

quantas voltas devo ter no primário e quantas voltas devo ter no secundário com esse núcleo, você pode me ajudar com ele ?

Obrigado.


Marcos Antonio Queiroz


----------



## mnicolau

marcosaq dijo:


> quantas voltas devo ter no primário e quantas voltas devo ter no secundário com esse núcleo, você pode me ajudar com ele ?



De nada.. 
Mantené el mismo número de espiras que comenté en el 1º post, con ese toroide. Es válido también.

Avisá después si armar el toroide te soluciona el problema, sino habrá que buscar en otro lado. Igualmente si el transformador que usaste ahora está bien armado, no está por ahí el problema, pero por las dudas probá con el toroide.

Saludos


----------



## martt

tendrias un smps de 800w para el auto la podrias postear

quiero detos del inductor de entrda
muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Una sola smps de 800[W] implicaría muuucha corriente consumida (unos 60[A] aprox), lo cual no es poca cosa, hay que prestar mucha atención a los cables, pistas, alambres para el núcleo, etc. Preferiría implementar un par de fuentes de menor potencia...

Toroide de entrada: usás uno de los de fuente ATX, misma cantidad de alambre que el primario del trafo, unas 10-15 espiras.

Saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Mariano por favor me podrias indicar que otro disipador se puede utilizar? no consigo el ZD1 de 15cm aca en San Juan, y consigo de 30cm a 25 mangos cada uno osea serian 60 mangos en disipador.
Podrian decirme que otro modelo puede ir bien?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola fabry, el disipador no está calculado eh.. usé el que tenía. Si no conseguís disipadores por allá, buscá un buen perfil de aluminio, de unos 3-5[mm] de espesor, debería andar bien también.

Saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Osea, una planchuela de 3-5mm por 5cm por 15cm vos crees que funcione bien? porque sino puedo arremacharle unos caños de aluminio, para que hagan de "aletas" obviamente con grasa siliconada entre la planchuela y el caño


----------



## mnicolau

Claro.. o mejor todavía si fuera un perfil en "L" o "U", tenés mayor superficie todavía para disipar.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Que superficie opinas que a va a ir bien? 10x15 o 15x15?? osea, la placa de 5x15 y 2 aletas de 5cm o 2 aletas de 5cm? voy a buscar algo de 3.5 o 4 mm


----------



## BUSHELL

Doy parte de victoria  (buehh, parcial) de la contruccion de mi fuente SMPS DC-DC.

Conecté todo y funcionó a la primera.

La hice sobre un nucleo de PC, pero grande. Hasta sobró espacio en la ventana.

El problema que tiene es que no se puede variar el voltaje. Tan solo arroja +-23 Vdc, y por más que muevo el potenciómetro, no se mueve de allí.

En la pata 1 del SG, tengo 2.5 Volts. el Pote de 100k está bien, solo es de 90k, medido, pero sí cambia su resistencia al girar.

No le puse los reguladores 7812/7912. 

Hice el bobinado tal cual explica Mariano. Qué gran trabajo, laborioso y duro!!! Por eso no quisera desmontarlo...si tan solo pudiera aumentarle el voltaje a unos +-35 V, quedo conforme. ¿se podrá cambiando alguna resistencia por ahí?
O definitivamente me tocará rebobinarlo? (es que creo que por ahí es la cosa, dí las vueltas precisas).

Bueno, que sirva para aprender:

Cuando se bobina sobre el carretel, se dan las vueltas...una...dos, etc.... se considera UNA vuelta completa, cuando se llega al punto de inicio..ok,,,pero si falta 0.5 cms para completar la vuelta...es una vuelta perdida?
Es que para hacer coincidir el mazo de hilos que van dando la vuelta con la patica para asegurarlo, toca "devolverse" un poquito, y ahí es cuando la vuelta no queda completa.

Sería eso??

Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Bien ahí... ya está en marcha al menos, es lo importante.

Antes de seguir empecemos por lo principal... 
cuántas espiras le diste al secundario? 8+8 ú 8 con punto medio?
cuántas espiras le diste al primario? 2+2 ó 2 con punto medio?

Un error en cualquiera de estos dos casos, explicaría la tensión que tenés a la salida...

Si no alcanza a cerrar la espira completa, se cuenta igual.

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Primario lo hice así:
Dos "alambres" juntos, empecé en c, soldé uno en una c y el otro en la otra c. Les di dos vueltas casi completas y terminé en d. Luego agarré otros dos "alambres", empezando en e y e,  le di dos vueltas casi completas y rematé en d.

Secundario lo hice asi:

Agarré ambas ramas a la vez. Construí solo dos alambres, uno para cada rama, pero quedaron gorditos.  Un "alambre" lo soldé en h, y la otra rama la empecé en i, la i de arriba. Les dí "a ambas juntas a la vez", 8 vueltas casi casi completas. La que empezó en h, la terminé en la i de abajo. La que empezó en i de arriba, terminó en j.

Creo que así era, lo único es que quizá no sean tan gordos, los alambres resultantes, pero creo que me fijé bien en los puntos de inicio y final.

Gracias, Mariano.


----------



## mnicolau

De nada...
El secundario está bien, pero con el primario me quedaron dudas...



> Primario lo hice así:
> Dos "alambres" juntos, empecé en c, soldé uno en una c y el otro en la otra c. Les di dos vueltas casi completas y terminé en d. Luego agarré otros dos "alambres", empezando en e y e, le di dos vueltas casi completas y rematé en d.



Por lo que comentás ahí, quedaron en contra fase. Estás seguro que lo armaste así?
La primer parte desde C a D está bien, pero la segunda mitad, debería arrancar en D y terminar en E. Vos comentás que lo hiciste al revés a esa mitad y te quedarían en contra-fase, lo cual está mal.

Verificá eso y sino seguimos con otra cosa...

La explicación que hice en un post anterior:


> 2º Bobinar el primario: tomás "el alambre" (en realidad son 5 alambres de 8 hilos cada uno) y soldás un extremo en los pads identificados con "c". Hacés 2 espiras, cortás y soldás el otro extremo en "d".
> 
> Tomás otro "alambre", soldás el primer extremo nuevamente en "d" y hacés 2 espiras más, en el mismo sentido que el anterior. Soldás el otro extremo del mismo en "e".



Te debés haber equivocado ya que en el pcb, los pads "d" no son los centrales, sino que los coloqué en uno de los extremos por comodidad, pero son el punto medio del devanado y hay que respetar el armado del mismo según el esquema.

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Siento haberme equivocado en explicarlo. Ahora que tengo en mis manos la fuente armada, veo que no lo hice tal como expliqué, me equivoqué escribiendo. El bobinado del primario lo hice bien, en realidad. Es decir, tengo el inicio de una mitad en c (la otra c está libre) y su final en d. Y tengo el inicio de la otra en d (o final, da lo mismo) y su final en e. Y bobiné siempre hacia el mismo lado, hacia adelante, como quien suelta un carretel de pesca, para darle más longitud al sedal.

Dicho en otras palabras: *Empecé en c y en d. Bobiné al mismo tiempo ambas mitades y terminé en d, que aunque esté en el extremo de abajo, es el punto "central". Por eso el punto d, es un punto gordo, pues es la unión de las dos mitades. Y bobiné como quien "suelta el sedal"* y así mismo hice con el secundario, o sea que ambos, primarios y secundarios, están bobinados en el mismo sentido.

Lamento buscar ayuda y no dar la info correcta.

Y si le doy más vueltas al secundario? Quiero +-35 aprox.


----------



## mnicolau

Ah ok, así tal cual está, la tensión debería llegar a casi +-50[V] así que si lo armaste correctamente al trafo hay que buscar el problema en otro lado.
Descartando el trafo, la fuente te está regulando al mínimo (los 2 zeners de 22[V] te indican el mínimo), fijate la etapa controladora si usaste todos los componentes del valor adecuado (una foto no vendría mal así revisamos). Asegurate que no haya algún corto en la parte del preset y la R de 820 que se encuentra debajo de él, y también el correcto funcionamiento y polaridad del TL431 (*importante*). De ellos depende que se pueda modificar la tensión de ese zener programable (el TL431), levantando la tensión de salida.

Como otra opción para probar y descartar duda en esa parte, teniendo en cuenta que querés +-35[V] de salida, sacá el TL431 junto con el preset y la R de 820 y colocá un zener de 24[V] en lugar del 431 (manteniendo la misma polaridad), eso te llevaría la tensión de salida a la que estás buscando.

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

> Como otra opción para probar y descartar duda en esa parte, teniendo en cuenta que querés +-35[V] de salida, sacá el TL431 junto con el preset y la R de 820 y colocá un zener de 24[V] en lugar del 431 (manteniendo la misma polaridad), eso te llevaría la tensión de salida a la que estás buscando.



Ah...entonces lo haré. Puede que mi TL431 esté mal. No veo cortos ni nada raro.
Haré lo del dibujo. Es lo que entiendo. Debo las fotos, que ahora no tengo cámara.
Te contaré los resultados.

*MARIANO NICOLAU...*

Mis respetos señor!!!!!

Ahora todo es felicidad!!! 

Tengo a la salida +-36.2 Volts en perfecta simetría.

Hice lo que me dijiste, tal como ilustré en el dibujo. (Es absolutamente genial..estamos a kilometros de distancia....y me diste la solución perfecta, tan solo leyendo la descripción del problema).
Culpables: TL431 y sus compinches: R de 820 y el preset 100K. 
Sería bueno un apunte tuyo sobre este trío, lo que constituye un "zener programable", la verdad, solo en este diseño lo ví por primera vez. Acabo de ver el datasheet.
Por ejemplo, si quisiera +-30 volts a la salida..o +-50, en fin...algo nuevo que aprendí hoy, gracias a vos.

Gracias!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Jaja 
Me alegro che ...

El TL431 básicamente es un zener al cual le regulás su tensión y mediante esa variación, controlás la tensión de salida. Si te fijás, la suma de todos los zeners, + el led del opto, - la caida de tensión en los diodos de salida, dá muy aprox. la tensión de salida de la fuente(entre extremos), así trabaja esa realimentación. A la tensión máxima te la va a dar la relación de transformación, más de eso no podrías regular.

Posiblemente estaba dañado el TL o conectado invertido.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

mariano ay algun remplazo para el sg3525


----------



## mnicolau

Lo encontré también como LM3525, KA3525, UC3525, etc. Pero desconozco si hay algún reemplazo con otro nombre (distinto al 3525)...

Saludos


----------



## CAYSER

saludos gente del foro,amigo Diego German ,le cuento que en mi caso fue un problema encontrar a qui en el Peru,el famoso SG3525 preguntando en las tiendas especializadas de electronica no existe ,pero aqui al Peru como en otros paises este integrado entra pero como KA3525 es lo mismo ,tendran sus razones los fabricantes de lanzar asi este integrado,y para my sorpresa por casualidad en su pais en huaquillas encontre este integrado ,ami parecer es mas comercial con ese codigo,revisa el datashet y veras que son o es lo mismo.....:estudiando:


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Arranco! 
Les tengo que agradecer a la gente del foro y en especial a Mariano, que me ayudo muchisimo! Les dejo unas fotos.




En la primer foto, se llega a ver que el trafo, esta sobre un segundo PCB, es porque en mi provincia no conseguia el nucleo ni el carretel (Soy de San Juan) y de Bs As me mandaron mal el carretel, y era 3mm mas largo,

En la segunda foto, muestro el disipador que es un ZD5 en vez de el ZD1 que recomienda Mariano, porque el ZD1 no lo consegui y el ZD5 era el unico que conseguia de 15cm de largo. Tiene una resistencia termica mayor, por eso el ventilador

Una pregunta, si sueldo el preset por el lado de las pistas no pasa nada no? porque me ha quedado algo dificil el acceso para regularlo. El ventilador lo puse "soplando" el disipador, esta bien o tiene que girar al reves?

Saludos y Muchisimas Gracias Mariano!


----------



## BUSHELL

Bonita la fuente, sé lo que se siente cuando por fin anda.

El ventilador está bien que "sople". 
El preset, no hay drama que quede por el lado de las pistas.

En mi fuente, no tengo calentamientos de los diodos MUR. Y los mosfetes apenas entibian. No le puse ninguna clase de radiador, por lo dicho.

Claro que aún no le he puesto a funcionar horas y horas a toda caña. 
Quizá ahí sí tenga que pensar en radiadores, pero solo los pondré en los mosfetes.


----------



## 0110110h

Hola @mnicolau ante todo te felicito por tus fuentes, la verdad me da mucha mas confianza a la hora de hacer la mía .
Te comento que estoy diseñando una fuente SMPS en modo push-pull para el auto de 850W, para alimentar el amplificador digital UCD, en realidad lo quiero funcionando en 800Wrms finales pero voy a sobre-dimensionar por seguridad. 
Ahora me encuentro tratando de calcular o estimar (por comparación) el tipo y tamaño de núcleo de ferrite a usar, hasta ahora voy seguro con uno del tipo EE de material N87 o similar, el problema lo tengo con el bobinado ya que te recuerdo voy a necesitar una salida de +-82,5V y 11A(por rama) por lo tanto no se que medidas debe tener el núcleo para que me entre el bobinado. No se cuantas vueltas darle al primario y al secundario y que grosor debería tener los cables. Si me podes dar una estimación en cuanto al bobinado, yo me encargo de elegir el núcleo.
Desde ya muchas gracias. Cuando este terminada subo los diagramas, PCB, etc.
PD: No me interesa el coste del núcleo usado ya que considero que la opción de comprar una pote digital es mucho, mucho mas cara.
Saludos, Juan.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola 0110110h, 850[W] a 12[V] es *mucha* corriente así que hay que prestar especial atención a los cables, pistas lo más cortas y anchas posibles, etc etc, mucho cuidado con eso.

Llendo a la fuente, con 5 mosfets por rama, un núcleo EE55/28/21 (cuesta algo de 12U$S completo) y tomando una frecuencia del controlador de unos 250[Khz], deberías poder sacar esa potencia sin problemas. Necesitarías unos 3000[uF] de capacidad de salida y unos cuántos uF más en la entrada. Ese núcleo está bastante sobrado para 850[W], se podría obtener con uno menor (a partir de un EE/42/21/20 probablemente a esa frecuencia) pero el problema son los 10-12[mm^2] de sección de alambre que necesitás en el primario, eso es mucho alambre y habría que ver si entran en un núcleo menor al 55. Te resta seguir con el cálculo...

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

En mi pregunta hay un error ya que para el ampli UCD en 800Wrms necesito 20A por rama no 11A, perdón q bol....pequeño detalle. Que te parece el ETD59/31/22 en material CF138 ó N27?. Q tipo de alambre pensás necesitaría en el secundario?. Por último me podes pasar alguna fórmula para calcular el alambre de litz?. Tengo pensado hacer el trafo de 2+2 vueltas en el primario y 7+7 u 8+8 vueltas en el secundario. Espero tus respuestas, es lo único que me falta. Saludos a todos. Juan.

En ultima instancia seria posible diseñar dos fuentes SMPS +-82,5V y ponerlas en paralelo para obtener los 20A por rama?


----------



## Manonline

Excelente. Que dimensiones tienen estas placas?

Gracias!
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

La armás en una placa comercial 15x10 [cm]. Imprimí el pdf al 100% de su tamaño.

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Hola mnicolau, te cuento pensé en usar el núcleo ETD59/31/22 pero tiene 1,18cmX4,5cm de espacio para el bobinado, lo que hace imposible meter los dos primarios de 10 ó 12mm mas los dos secundarios de 3 ó 4mm.
Por esto me voy para el lado de los toroides ya que tengo mucho mas espacio para bobinar, he visto el toroide "T102/65,8/15" material: CF195 de Cosmo ferrites ó el mismo en material N30 de EPCOS, cuanta potencia pensás se le puede sacar a estos toroides? se podrían poner dos toroides uno arriba del otro y bobinar encima? Por otro lado tengo muchas dudas con los materiales ya que según cosmo ferrites no son de potencia, voy a preguntar en elemon si los tienen en otros materiales. Saludos


----------



## GERI

hola a todos, una curiosidad, se puede armar el inductor de entrada con un nucleo EE como de las fuentes de pc?


----------



## mnicolau

0110110h, tenés un área de ventana de unos 540[mm^2] aprox en ese núcleo ETD59 y habíamos dicho de unos 12[mm^2] de alambre en el primario y 3[mm^2] en el secundario. Multiplicá cada sección por la cantidad de espiras correspondiente a cada alambre y vas a ver que tenés área de sobra en ese núcleo... Incluso podrías buscar uno de menor tamaño.

Geri, probablemente se pueda, pero no tiene mucho sentido hacerlo me parece...

Saludos


----------



## GERI

Sabes pregunto esto porq aqui en Tucumán no hay ni de casualidad toroidales como para meter todo ese alambre, lo q*UE* consigo son los de pc bada mas


*Click acá*


----------



## mnicolau

No te hagas mucho drama... acá tampoco consigo toroides. Lo hice con uno de fuente de PC, se usan entre 10-15 espiras así que se puede acomodar un alambre de buena sección ahí igualmente...

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Joya, entonces voy con el ETD que por los cálculos que he visto llego seguro a esa potencia. Te hago una pregunta, como se calcula la corriente máxima que va a pasar por el primario del trafo a máxima carga, o sea sacando 20,6A por una de las ramas?


----------



## david2009

taria bueno que alguien dispoga  de tiempo para explicar a armar el boninado con fotos paso  a paso . siempre me custa entender eso de los bobinados


----------



## mnicolau

En topologías push pull como estas, la corriente pico primaria será:

Ipk = 1.4 Pout/Vin(min)

La "ventaja" que tenemos en esta fuente es que el primario es muy corto debido a las pocas espiras, es juega a favor a la hora de dimensionar el alambre puediendo adoptar un valor un poco mayor de densidad de corriente

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Sera posible para el cálculo de las secciones tener en cuenta en valor promedio de la corriente y no la corriente pico? En ese caso que forma tiene la corriente en el primario? por que la corriente media de una señal senoidal es (2/*pi*)**I*pico y la de una señal cuadrada es *I*pico*(*T*/4).


----------



## 0110110h

perdon la corriente de dc para una onda cuadrada es Ipico/2 y no Ipico*(T/4)


----------



## GERI

Hola a todos, estoy por comenzar a armar esta fuente, para ponerle al ampli c/ el ir2110.
Mi pregunta es si funciona bien el soft start y que otra protección adicional seria conveniente agregarle...
Saludos....


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Geri, el soft-start funciona correctamente y lo podés modificar si querés variando el capacitor asociado a esa función. Se le podría agregar un protector contra cortos a la fuente, habría que agregar un toroide (puede ser en el cable del porta fusible) y los respectivos componentes para sensar la corriente y actuar sobre el pin 10 del SG3525. Podés ver el esquema en la SMPS Half-Bridge que publiqué con este mismo integrado.

Saludos


----------



## GERI

mnicolau dijo:


> En la hoja de datos del IC tenés especificado que el pin 10 no debe dejarse sin conectar ya que podría tomar ruido e interrumpir las condiciones normales de operación. Debe ir conectado a masa normalmente o también se puede usar como protección contra cortos, ya que con más de 0.7[V] allí, el controlador se apaga.
> 
> Saludos



Ok gracias, voy a comenzar con el grabado de la plaqueta, y a los componentes los tengo a casi todos, que me quedaron de la fuente de luciperro que nunca dejo de hacer el zumbido de alta frecuencia....
Lo que me comentas sobre la protección de corto circuito se puede aplicar según lo que vos explicas en este comentario de arriba sin aplicar ninguna bobina???


----------



## mnicolau

No no, como te comenté hay que agregar un toroide en donde, el cable que va al porta fusible, lo atraviese por el centro. Ese sería el primario, luego se le agrega el devanado secundario para armar el trafo de corriente y así poder sensarla, esto te va a permitir actuar sobre el Shutdown del SG3525 para apagarlo en caso de corto. El circuito queda igual que el de la otra SMPS, habría que calcular nomás la relación de espiras y la resistencia de carga.

Saludos


----------



## FBustos

Hola Mariano. 
Te cuento que armé la fuente, todo funcionando perfecto a +-62v.
Caracteristicas: 
3x4700uf/35v a la entrada + 6800uf/35v.
2x4700/63v a la salida.
Un nucleo ETD44. (calienta un poco, la bobina de entrada a la fuente se mantiene fria)
Por medio de un filtro pasabajos (alimentado desde la fuente auxliar de la fuente smps) le doy la señal al amplificador clase d NoUcd de Ejtagle.

El problema que tengo no está directamente relacionado con la fuente, sino que con un amplificador TDA7560 que tengo en el auto. 

El problema que tengo es el siguiente:
Al darle mucho volumen a todo el sistema el tda se apaga y solo quedan sonando los bajos, esto dura lo que dura un bajo profundo. El tda tiene capacitor de 3300uf/25v.

El sistema de alimentacion es una fuente de PC 25A a 12v en paralelo con una bateria de 35A a 12v. (He probado ambas por separado, y el problema persiste.)
Pienso que al pedirle mas corriente a todo el sistema el capacitor del tda se descargue y se quede sin energia para seguir sonando.

¿Será esa la falla?

Gracias, muy buena la fuente.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola DJ Pipe, no entendí del todo tu situación...
En el auto tenés un ampli con TDA7560 y además esta fuente dc-dc alimentando el ampli de ejtagle para la parte de bajos.

Para qué usas la fuente de PC y la batería? Por qué conectadas en serie?

Ese TDA tiene una opción de "automute" cuando detecta baja tensión, puede ser que con los picos profundos que comentas se llegue a ese bajo nivel y esté actuando este mecanismo. Puede suceder si la batería no está en muy buen estado. Medí la tensión durante esos picos y te vas a dar cuenta.

PD: no te preocupes por el valor del capacitor, si la batería no está bien y no puede mantener la carga no va a poder hacer nada sea cual sea su valor.

Saludos


----------



## FBustos

Primero que nada las fuentes la tengo en paralelo... esto de estar viendo tv y escribiendo..

Claro tengo un tda7560 y ademas la fuente smps.
Pasa eso con el auto andando y con la fuente de pc que tira 25 amperes.
Mañana, ya de día voy a medir el voltaje que le llega a los pines de stand bay y mute. 
En caso de que sea una baja de tensión, podría solucionar el problema conectando 2x22000uf 25v a la entrada de la fuente?

Gracias !


----------



## mnicolau

Si es con el auto en marcha no deberías tener caída y menos con un ampli de esos. Tendrías que revisar las protecciones que comenta el datasheet para ver cual podría estar actuando...

Pregunta, cómo alimentás la fuente de PC en el auto? con un inversor? Para qué la usas?


----------



## FBustos

La fuente de pc la alimento desde la red. y la usé para probar la fuente.


----------



## Electron772

Muy buen proyecto Mnicolau y muchas gracias por aportar tus conocimientos aqui en el foro,pues es de gran ayuda para todos ,los que somos aficionados a la electronica una preguntita mira andube buscando el material para el transformador y es muy dificil encontrar el que sugieres para este SMPS DC-DC  pero  encontre uno similar y segun el datasheet esta hecho para este tipo de proyectos el modelo es:ETD39/20/13 ,me gustaria me dieras tu opinion ,bueno que tengas buen dia .Saludos


----------



## FBustos

Hola Electron772, yo te puedo decir que si funciona con etd39 porque probe con ese.

PD: Adjunto un catalogo con las especificaciones (entre ellos la potencia) de algunos de los modelos. Muy util para elegir los núcleos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Electron, de nada...
Como comenta DJ Pipe, te sirve ese núcleo ETD y mantené las mismas espiras.

Saludos


----------



## Jaimesg

Hola a todos.

Os pongo los cálculos de las espiras adjuntos en un gif para corroborar si están bien, ya que me parecen un poco estraños porque 0,75 espiras, lo que supongo que se debería bobinar 1, me parece poco con respecto a lo que observo en todas las SMPS de este tipo.

Parto de 12V, 0,2 T de campo magnético máximo, el núcleo tiene un área de 0.0002 m^2 y la frecuencia de funcionamiento es de 100Kciclos.

Un saludo!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Jaime, por qué usás la Vnom de 12[V], qué fuente vas a armar?
Bmax 0.2[T] es medio alto, tomá 0.15[T] o 0.12[T].

Saludos


----------



## Jaimesg

Buenas! gracias por contestar Mnicolau, pues mira, Vin(nom) basándome en la página 41 del libro de Marty Brown, entiendo que es la tensión de entrada del transformador. Lo voy a hacer trabajar en push-pull para elevar a partir de 12 [V] y obtener 60 [V] para alimentar un amplificador car audio, como la mayor parte de nosotros ejej. El valor de Bmáx lo he sacado del datasheet, que por cierto se me olvido comentar que ya encontré el datasheet del núcleo después de muuucho buscar. En él aparece que con un Bmáx de 0,2 T a 100kHz le puedo sacar al núcleo 682W con 10W de pérdidas. Los datasheet aparecen en esta página, pero parece que RS ahora mismo tiene ese servicio deshabiliado, a ver si mañana puedo poner el link directo al datasheet.

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/...ethod=searchProducts&searchTerm=etd49&x=0&y=0

Un saludoo

Lo encontré! Está al final del mismo:

http://www.tdk.co.jp/tefe02/e141.pdf

Hola! Tras la confusión de comentar por el otro tema de Mnicolau de otra SMPS a partir de tensión de red (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/index36.html), continuo por este tema (que creo que debería estar destacado). 

El núcleo que tengo es el último que aparece en este datasheet (EE49):
http://www.tdk.co.jp/tefe02/e141.pdf

Da 682 W a 100kHz con 0,2 T de campo máximo.

Pretendo hacer una fuente que a partir de 12 V me de un mínimo de +-60 V y +-25 V, divididos en dos secundarios independientes y una potencia total de 500 W en el peor de los casos. Repartidas las potencias por igual en ambos bobinados, es decir, 250 W y 250 W.

Entonces, aplicando las fórmulas del libro de cocina de Brown:

Ver el archivo adjunto 36822

Obtengo 0,75 vueltas en el primario, lo cual me parece muy poco, porque viendo estas fuentes suelen tener 2+2, no 1+1.

La pregunta es, sigo los resultados de las fórmulas o hago un primario en 2+2?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Jaime, tendrías que analizar qué es lo que cambia con mayor cantidad de espiras en el primario. Si te fijás en la fórmula, al modificar las espiras sólo puede cambiar Bmax, ya que la frecuencia, la sección y la tensión primaria son fijas. Además son inversamente proporcional, así que colocar más espiras te baja el valor de Bmax, lo cual es un beneficio. En mi caso pasó lo mismo, tenía 1 espira según el cálculo, decidí agregarle una más, te sugiero hagas igual.

Otra cosa, la tensión primaria no va a ser 12[V], esa ni siquiera es la nominal en un auto. Incluso lo más seguro es tomar la tensión máxima y no la nominal, ya que previene una posible saturación ante subidas de tensión. Si te fijás los ejemplos de cálculos del libro de Marty, toma Vin(max).

Saludos


----------



## Jaimesg

Hoola, comprendo perfectamente, supongo que al aumentar el campo de máximo que se aplica al núcleo, el ciclo se vuelve cada vez más histérico y aumentan las pérdidas, pero, según el datasheet, este núcleo da la potencia especificada a 100KHz y 0,2T, al bajar el valor del campo, tendré que aumentar la frecuencia para compensar?? o la potencia máxima que será capaz de proporcionar el núcleo permanecerá constante?

Ok, es cierto, la tensión del coche puede llegar hasta 14V y más incluso.

Pues nada, gracias de nuevo Mnicolau, desde luego me estás resolviendo muchas dudas que me frenaban un poco este proyecto pero ahora ya es bastante factible.

Saludoss


----------



## mnicolau

No hay que modificar la frecuencia, el núcleo alcanzará esa potencia pero con algo menos de pérdidas.

Saludos


----------



## vaco_802808

que tal a todos ya localice el diagrama y el pcb de esta fuente  mi pregunta es hasta cuantos watt soporta y hasta cuantos voltios, amperios puedo sacarle, ha lo del transformador hay que eliminar  el (GAP) espacio  entre los nucleos verdad


----------



## FBustos

400 watts, nucleo sin gap, los amperios depende  del voltaje que quieres.


----------



## Jaimesg

Hola Mnicolau, acabo de bobinar medio primario, 2 espiras de 7 hilos de litz de 1,7mm de diámetro contando el aislante y unos 20 hilos internos por cada uno. Tras esto me vuelve a asaltar otra duda: necesito 65V a la salida y si aplico la fórmula de Brown, he de dar 3 espiras al secundario para conseguirlo, esto es correcto?? porque varía bastante de lo que has comentado en el post, estoy hecho un lio ajja.

Un saludo!


----------



## mnicolau

Mm no... en algo metiste la pata ya que te dá muy bajo, o no tomaste en cuenta que duplicaste el número de espiras en el primario. Sin ir a los cálculos... acordate que es un transformador, podés aplicar la relación de espiras y vas a tener una buena aproximación. 
Si tenés 2 espiras primarias, 12[V] de tensión mínima en el primario, tenés 6[V] por cada espira en el peor de los casos (tensión de alimentación mínima). Para alcanzar 65[V] en cada rama, necesitarías 65/6 espiras, redondeá para arriba para cubrir el ciclo de trabajo, caída en los diodos, etc y tenés tu valor final.

Saludos


----------



## Jaimesg

Ok, hay algo entonces que no calculo bien. Pues nada voy a darle 11 espiras al secundario.

Un saludo y gracias por la rapidez!


----------



## luisgrillo

Que tal amigo, ahorita que estaba diseñando una fuente dc-dc para mi ampli, estaba tomando unas partes de tu circuito como referencia para acomodar mis componentes, y me di cuenta de que tienes  la medicion de voltaja de salida despues de el fusible, si se llegara a quemar ese fusible el voltje sensado seria 0-v y la fuente estaria dando el D,ax, y se puede quemar el fusible de entrada o hasta los mosfet.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Luis, así es... los capacitores de salida van a estar con sobre tensión y demás. Esa modificación está hecha en el PCB de la futura 2.0. 

Saludos


----------



## Jaimesg

Ya he acabado el trafo, al final sólo he bobinado un secundario y haré otras fuentes en función de las tensiones que necesite. Lo que no entiendo es como una SMPS como una ATX de ordenador es capaz de regular todas las tensiones y clavarlas. 
Ha quedado muy poco espacio en la ventana y he usado teflón como aislamiento. Hoy empiezo con el circuito en sí.

Saludos!


----------



## vaco_802808

quiero  hacer funcionar esta fuente  para el stk 4232 que da 100+100wats   con +-50v sera que le abstece  gracias por contestar


----------



## Diego German

claro vaco_802808 puesto que esta fuente es de 400watts y este integrado te consume 200 con una eficiencia del 60% me imagino eso llega a ser 280watts y como esta fuente es de 400watts te abastece a tu integrado

saludos...


----------



## MarcosDaniel

Hola mnicolau, me llamo marcos, no es mi intencion molestarte, pero como sos uno de los que se nota que tiene más experiencia en armado de muchas cosas te pregunto a vos. 
Si tenes tiempo y ganas necesito que me ayudes con esto: Necesito una fuente elevadora de 12vcc a 50v a 5A u 80v a 4A (para una fuente de audio del auto, la de 50v seria de 130wrms efectivos, y la de 80v seria de 500wrms efectivos), yo se que son valores muy diferentes, asi que si podes pasarme algun esquema te lo agradeceria, y si no tenes o simplemente no querés no tengo problema en que me pases algun link o datasheet y trato de arreglarmela. Un Saludo grande desde Avellaneda, Bs. As.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Marcos, con esta fuente podés obtener la tensión que desees de salida. 
Esas tensiones son simétricas? Si no lo son, qué amplificador vas a armar? te conviene uno con alimentación simétrica.

Saludos


----------



## MarcosDaniel

Asi es, son +-50v y +-80v, uno es un mosfet de 100w, y otro un transistoreado (si es que se dice así) de 500w. Unos modelos presentes en plaquetodo. Gracias por la pronta respuesta. 

De que forma uno regula la tension que desea obtener ? 

Saludos.


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

hola mariano mira yo tengo este tranfo servira



mira lo retire de una fuente de computadora y decia

42-m40226p02 HP OK
LITE*ON* TL-130 9724 VC 

bueno esta foto la encotre y la tome en donde dice 35mm el mio tiene 40mm donde dice 21 el mio tiene 35mm donde dice 10mm el mio tambien este me sirve? y bueno una duda el voltage donde se regula y teoricamente que potencia me daria con este tranfo? un saludo


----------



## FBustos

a simple vista si te sirve.
obviamente debes tener la otra mitad..
cuando juntas las 2 no debe quedar ningun espacio entre las 2 mitades, es decir, deben estar al ras las 3 "patas".
si fuese un etd42 como parece ser, podrias obtener unos 350 watts. 
el voltaje va a depender de lo que alimentes. 
el voltaje se regula por medio de el tl431, girando el potenciometro.
¿que quieres alimentar?


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

hola dj pipe un ampli de 600w rms


----------



## FBustos

bien.. con cuanto voltaje se alimenta el ampli?
tienes algun esquema del ampli que quieres usar?

si es de 600 watts la fuente te quedará chica y el transformador tambien.
pd: yo hice uno de 300 watts/4 ohm y nunca lo he podido poner al maximo por que me deja sordo...


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

gracias dj pipe es el de contruya su videorockola el de 400 watts complementario usando otros transistores
se alimenta con +- 49

a por cierto dj pipe una pregunta el tranfo se depega con tiner para bobinarlo la primera vez?
y como lo pego de nuevo?


----------



## FBustos

para despegarlo, yo lo puse en una olla con agua hirviendo durante 10 minutos. para pegarlo puedes usar abrazaderas etc. yo use un poco de la "gotita" y abrazaderas de metal. pero puedes comprar el accesorio para juntar ambas partes, lo venden en casas de electronica.


----------



## nacho_brc

tengo una pregunta.. si uso un toroide circular bien grande (cuando lo compre pregunto hasta que potencia soporta y en que frecuencia) alguien me podria decir como se bobina? solo e bobinado transformadores EI de chapas. Otra cosa.. si aumento el tamaño del trafo, aumento la cantidad de cables en el bobinado.. se pueden usar otros mosfet mas grandes para tener mas potencia? estaba pensando en 600w.. si no es posible (de manera facil) se pueden poner dos fuentes iguales de 400w en paralelo para alimentar un solo amplificador? o introducirian ruidos o algun otro problema? tambien tendria que colocar diodos ultrarapidos de mayor amperaje.. y quizas poner condensadores de mayor capacidad.. 
por cierto muy buen aporte mariano.. se ve que te dedicas a pleno a la electronica y has estado estudiando seriamente las fuentes conmutadas.. segui asi que nos estas enseñando mucho a varios usuarios del foro.. muchas gracias de antemano por las respuestas.. saludos


----------



## FBustos

al usar un toroide mas grande con mas alambres en paralelo puedes sacar mas potencia, eso si, deberias estañar todas las pistas del lado primario de la fuente, el inductor de entrada tambien debe ser mas robusto, cuidar mucho el amperaje que le exigiras a la fuente, ya que la realimentacion está tomada despues de los fusibles, es decir, se corta un fusible y el controlador variara el ciclo de conmutacion  de los mosfet pudiendo llegar a quemarlos, cuidado con eso.
Usar mosfet mas robustos se puede, pero debes vigilar muy bien la temperatura.
En vez de unir fuentes en paralelo sale mas barato hacer una mas grande, agregando mas mosfet y driver para los mosfet. 
En cuanto a los diodos puedes usar MUR1560 que son de 15A cada uno.
Tambien puedes agregar mas filtrado pero no mucho mas.
Yo tengo 4x4700uf a la salida de la fuente y solo ayuda a los picos de corriente que pide el ampli.

para bobinar el toroide, haces 4 vueltas + 4 vueltas para el primario algo asi:
+----* * ----+
 los * es el punto medio, es decir, se conecta a los 12v.
el secundario es igual +----* *----+ le das 8 + 8.


----------



## Nemesis

muchachos una pregunta como le hago para simular en el multisim estas fuentes (smps) en la libreria del mismo no me aparece el integrado sg 3525 alguien me podria agradecidamente echarme una mano con este detalle porfavor? como le hago!!


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

hola dj pipe algun sustituto para el irf? y el 
SG3525
 veras ese no lo venden y los diodos ultrarapidos solo en 6amperes sirven?


----------



## mnicolau

Se puede simular con LTSpice, googleá la librería del SG3525.

Reemplazos para el 3525 no hay, se puede adaptar un SG3524 haciendo algunos cambios al circuito de control. También se podría hacer esa etapa con TL494.

Para los mosfets, revisá el datasheet y buscá alguno de similares características. Pueden ser algunos de la serie BUZ, como el BUZ100 por ejemplo.

Saludos


----------



## nacho_brc

dj pipe dijo:


> al usar un toroide mas grande con mas alambres en paralelo puedes sacar mas potencia, eso si, deberias estañar todas las pistas del lado primario de la fuente, el inductor de entrada tambien debe ser mas robusto, cuidar mucho el amperaje que le exigiras a la fuente, ya que la realimentacion está tomada despues de los fusibles, es decir, se corta un fusible y el controlador variara el ciclo de conmutacion de los mosfet pudiendo llegar a quemarlos, cuidado con eso.
> Usar mosfet mas robustos se puede, pero debes vigilar muy bien la temperatura.
> En vez de unir fuentes en paralelo sale mas barato hacer una mas grande, agregando mas mosfet y driver para los mosfet.
> En cuanto a los diodos puedes usar MUR1560 que son de 15A cada uno.
> Tambien puedes agregar mas filtrado pero no mucho mas.
> Yo tengo 4x4700uf a la salida de la fuente y solo ayuda a los picos de corriente que pide el ampli.
> 
> para bobinar el toroide, haces 4 vueltas + 4 vueltas para el primario algo asi:
> +----* * ----+
> los * es el punto medio, es decir, se conecta a los 12v.
> el secundario es igual +----* *----+ le das 8 + 8.


 


gracias por la respuesta.. pero de todos modos no me queda claro como bobinar el toroide.. estoy hablando de un toroide tipo dona.. si doy 4 vueltas puedo hacerlo sin importar que el alambre no va a ocupar toda la superficie del toroide? o las hago juntas en uno de los lados para el primario.. y uso el otro lado para hacer el secundario.. tambien con los cables bien juntos.. nose si me explico.. 
otra cosa.. tengo unos mosfet irfz46n, rfp5on06 y irf2n60 y unos diodos MOSPEC s20c40c.. me servira alguno de estos?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola nacho, por más que sean sólo 4 espiras tené en cuenta que son un montón de alambres en paralelo así que vas a ocupar una buena parte de la circunferencia del toroide, no hay problema con eso. Aislá entre primario y secundario. Para hacer los devanados seguí los mismos pasos que comenté y mucho cuidado con los sentidos de los mismos.

Saludos


----------



## nacho_brc

ok.. voy a intentar armar tu fuente.. jaja.. solo que cambiando los mosfet y usando un trafo tipo dona.. probablemente dentro de unos meses cuando la termine (no tengo tiempo en estos momentos) venga llorando porque tube problemas.. jaja.. saludos


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

hola nico un saludo mira no lo puedo sustituir pero puedo emplear el TL494.
ese si creo conseguir
oie disculpa pero me servira el diodo ultrarapido de 6A a 100v?


----------



## FBustos

nacho, los alambres (hartos en paralelo) del primario deben ocupar todo el toroide y encima de estos luego se bobina el secundario que a su vez deben ocupar todo el toroide.
puedes usar los irf1404 que tienen un limite teorico de 143A a 100º, lamentablemente  las patas del mosfet no los aguantan . 
los z46 que tienes si te sirven.
los diodos te quedan chicos minimo unos diodos de 8A. puedes usar los mbr20100ct de las fuentes de los pcs que son dobles, deberias unir pines y tienes un diodo de 20A . bueno todo depende de la tension que quieras pedirle a la fuente.....
saludos


----------



## nacho_brc

nose como subir fotos pero hice un dibujo muy bonito de un toroide bobinado para mostrarles como supongo que me va a quedar con 4 espiras.. jaja.. si alguien me puede ayudar a subir una foto les muestro.. porque para un toroide grande me parece bastante dificil bobinar tan pocas vueltas cubriendo toooda la superficie del toroide.. a noser que use una especie de cinta de cables parecido a los cables IDE de computadora.. espero hacerme entender..


----------



## FBustos

en modo avanzado se pueden adjuntar imagenes.
no se necesita que se cubra toda la superficie del toroide lo importante es que sean 4 + 4 vueltas en el primario (como seran hartos alambres en paralelo lo mas probable es que cubras gran parte de la superficie el nucleo).


----------



## Manu2k

Holas que tal quería hacer una preguntita sobre el tema del trafo, ya entendí como ármalo y todo eso, mi pregunta es: aca dice que el primario son los 5 alambres de 8 que los trencé con el taladro, ahora aca dicen que los 5 se bobinan en paralelo osea, tengo que agarrar esos 5 de 8 y juntarlos también con el taladro osea trenzarlos? para que quede uno solo gordo y bobinar con ese? o tienen que estar los 5 en paralelo uno pegado al otro en el núcleo?

Dejo en estos diagramas  los modos de bobinado que estoy confundido.


----------



## FBustos

no se juntan con el taladro, tienen que estar en paralelo, lo mas apretado posible.


----------



## Manu2k

Hola dj muchas gracias por tu respuesta osea que tiene que esatar algo parecido al dibujo que ise yo digamos el de abajo no el de arriva, joya y muchas gracias  

Otra pregunta, ¿Todo esto en una capa sola? o ¿se puede hacer en mas capas en caso de que no entre?¿O se puede hacer una espira arriva de la otra (con las 5 en paralelo)?


----------



## FBustos

segun lo que te entiendo, los alambre deben ir en paralelo todos juntos a la vez.
se bobina como la figura inferior de tu dibujo.
saludos.


----------



## Manu2k

okey muchas gracias.


----------



## Electron772

mnicolau dijo:


> No eh probado el rango completo pero aproximadamente.. de +-25[V] (capás menos) a +-48[V], esto medido con 12[V] de alimentación. Al conectar en el auto en marcha, la tensión de alimentación sube un poco, casi 14[V] con lo cual el rango aumenta un poco (la relación de espiras es 1:4).
> 
> El pin de shutdown debe estar conectado a masa para que opere normalmente y cuando la tensión en dicho pin excede los 0.7[V] el integrado "se apaga". En esta fuente, al estar el remoto sin tensión, circula corriente a través de la R de 10k entre +Vcc y el colector del transistor, haciendo que el IC permanezca apagado. Cuando se aplica una tensión a "rem" el transistor conduce, colocando un nivel bajo en el pin 10, encendiendo la fuente.
> 
> La tensión se controla con el preset en la placa controladora.
> 
> Saludos



Hola que tal,le queria hacer una pregunta espero me pueda contestar, o alguien del foro me ayude en la parte de entrada de la fuente  lleba un inductor, me gustaria saber si puedo usar una ferrita de material 3C90 es de 39mm ,que medida de cable llebaria y cuantas vueltas?.
Es un poco grande ,pero es la que tengo a la mano .
De antemano les agradesco que tengan buen dia.


Saludos


----------



## vaco_802808

yo creo que si puedes usar debes pones por lo menos unas 20 vueltas con alambre grueso porque fluye mucha corriente por este esta bobina es para evitar algun ruido que puede interferir del vehiculo y sonar en el amplificador


----------



## santiago61

estoy realizando la placa del control  (sg3525) en protoboard y revisando el diagrama esquematico vi algo que me desconcerto jeje , segun el mismo ,en el terminal 5 ,de la placa de control, va hacia la tension (+) y la 6 a (-) y en el diseño del pcb esta al reves o sea en el pcb el terminal 5 esta a (-) y el terminal 6 a (+) como lo muestra la imagen abajo, lo conrtrario a lo que muestra el esquematico...no se si hacerle caso al diagrama esquematico o al diseño del pcb, sera por eso que no me arranco nunca la fuente?


----------



## mnicolau

El PCB está correcto, el error está en el esquema.

Saludos


----------



## vaco_802808

hola a todos  arme esta fuente  y me funciona bien  esta funcionando con un modulo amplifcador de un equipo sony  con 2 stk 4211 suena bien pero en media hora de trabajo  el transformador  echa humo se recalienta demasiado estoy sacando +-36v  o sera que hay que sacarle unas 2 vueltas al secundario del transoformador utilizo un  nucleo EE


----------



## SERGIOD

vaco_802808 dijo:


> hola a todos  arme esta fuente  y me funciona bien  esta funcionando con un modulo amplifcador de un equipo sony  con 2 stk 4211 suena bien pero en media hora de trabajo  el transformador  echa humo se recalienta demasiado estoy sacando +-36v  o sera que hay que sacarle unas 2 vueltas al secundario del transoformador utilizo un  nucleo EE


Seria bueno que postees fotos asi hay muchos que observaran y te ayudarán especialmente el que posteo el tema que sabe  mucho del tema


----------



## mnicolau

Qué núcleo estás usando vaco? De qué material es? No es normal que caliente así...
Sacando espiras no vas a hacer que caliente menos, no pasa por ahí el problema. Cambiaste algún valor de componente?

Saludos


----------



## martt

muy bueno lo tuyo mnicolau
seria mucho pedir que diceñaras una fuente con tenciones +100-100 (12 amperes) o 
+80-80 (20 amperes) desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola martt, estás pidiendo fuentes de 2,4[KW] y 3,2[KW] respectivamente. Logrando una buena eficiencia total de 80%, serían 3 y 4[KW] consumidos por cada una. Con una tensión de entrada de unos 13[V] aprox, calculá la corriente que va a circular por los cables de alimentación...

Saludos


----------



## martt

disculpa no me di cuenta de ese detalle 
a me olvidaba para  armar el trafo se bovina el primario las dos a la ves y con el secundario lo mismo respetando el mismo sentido


----------



## Agucasta

Funciona con los toroides de las ATX comunes? Si es así, chocho, porque tengo 3 atx muertas para destripar 

Se la vé muy sólida y confiable. De nuevo te pasaste Mariano! 

Gracias.

Agucasta.


----------



## mnicolau

agucasta89 dijo:


> Funciona con los toroides de las ATX comunes? Si es así, chocho, porque tengo 3 atx muertas para destripar



Hola, podrías usar el toroide para el inductor de entrada, para el trafo principal no te salvás de adquirir un núcleo (ya sea EE o toroidal) de ferrite y de buen tamaño.

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Hola mnicolau, estoy haciendo una SMPS DC-DC y quisiera saber como calculas el capacitor de 1nF/1kv + 22 Ohm/2W en serie, para las salidas de +-15V. Mi SMPS va a oscilar a 100KHz, quisiera saber si pongo los mismos componentes q*UE* vos o no. 
  Y también otra pregunta, q*UE* me resulta un poco ambigua: La salida de +-15V la voy a usar para alimentar un preamplificador con un operacional + un filtro pasobajo ya q*UE* es para subwoofer el ampli, entonces a la salida de todo esto habría un capacitor de desacoplo de unos 10uF que se conectaría directamente a la entrada del ampli UCD de ejtagle y también irían conectadas la masa de la salida +-15V con la masa de la salida principal de alimentación del ampli. Esta bien esto? Me confunde el tema de que vayan unidas ambas masas de distintas salidas.
  Dejo un esquemático para q*UE* se vea fácilmente mi duda.
  Espero tu respuesta para seguir con este proyecto, saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola 0110110h, en realidad no hice ningún cálculo para eso ya que no pude conseguir las fórmulas. Encontré esto en el libro de Keith Billings:



Así que a partir de eso coloco los valores. Por eso le comenté a guille2 lo de reducir el capacitor a la mitad para bajar la potencia disipada en la resistencia.

Está correcto que todas las masas se unan (excepto la del primario de la fuente claro), es así como debe ser. Incluso en la misma fuente están unidas las masa del secundario y del terciario (por una R de 1[Ohm]).

Saludos


----------



## FBustos

Mariano, tengo una duda... Si quiero integrar un tda7560 al sistema, se puede alimentar desde la misma señal de audio o abrán problemas con las uniones de las masas?, ya que se uniria la masa del auto con la de los preamplificadores y por consiguiente con la del ampli de potencia.

PD: Te llego un mensaje mio?


----------



## seaarg

Mariano, queria hacerte una consulta.

Hice una fuente casi igual a esta, con las siguientes excepciones:
1)- Sin red snubber aun
2)- La resistencia RD (r4) de 10 ohms en vez de 100
3)- La resistencia R10 (390K) no tenia asi que puse en paralelo y anda por los 340K
4)- 2 Zeners de 51v en serie en la realimentacion (busco 50+50v)
5)- Cambie la RT para bajar un poco la frecuencia para asi aprovechar mejor el alambre que dispongo (0.64mm)
6)- trafo EE42 bobinado con 8+8 cables de 3 alambres 0.64mm, 2 vueltas primario y 8+8 cables de 2 alambres 0.64mm 8 vueltas secundario. (no entraba mas nada en ese carrete, tuve que apretar mucho).
7)- R Gate de mosfets: 4.7 ohms con diodo schotty en paralelo para descarga de capacitancia mas rapida.

El TL431 rescatado de fuente de PC que CREO estaba sana. Opto PC817.

La conecte sin carga (excepto las R de carga normales de la fuente, en mi caso use 6.8K) con una lamparita 12v 10W en serie.

La misma arranca y el V de salida de rama positiva sube hasta 30V (deberia llegar a 50v mas o menos), luego la fuente empieza a zumbar y baja hasta 28V.

Los mosfets ni entibian siquiera pero la lampara serie se enciende y varia un poco su brillo, como si el consumo variase. El amperimetro de entrada marca 250-300 ma. Obviamente le retiro la alimentacion enseguida cuando empieza a zumbar. (chirriar)

Se que el zumbido es porque esta cayendo la frecuencia. Mis preguntas:
a)- Puede ser que algo que la realimentacion este mal, y este haciendo entrecortar el funcionamiento del integrado?
b)- Que opinas de quitar el TL431 y conectar los zeners derecho al opto con una R? Que ventaja tiene este zener programable?
c)- Estara mal el cambio que hice de la RD 100 ohms poniendo 10 ohms? Esto lo vi en tu fuente 220v de 800W y se que hace que descarge mas rapido el soft-start. Esta es mi primera vez con el SG3525, yo conozco de memoria el TL494. ¿Como se calcula esta RD? (quiero decir, en base a que criterio?)
d)- ¿Puede ser que simplemente sea el transformador mal hecho? La verdad que no quedo bonito para nada, pero al menos desde el punto de vista del inductometro esta parejito: 33+33 uH en primario y 27+27 uH en secundario. (raro, quiza tendria que ser al reves ya que hay mas vueltas en secundario).

Desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola seearg
Por lo que comentás debería ser la realimentación el problema, si te fijás armaste el trafo con una relación 1:4, con lo cual no deberías poder llegar a la tensión que buscás, sin embargo colocaste 2 zeners de 51[V] que te establecen el mínimo de salida y al cual no llegás con la relación de espiras. Probá colocar 1 par de zeners de menor tensión.

Respecto a la RD, tenés la gráfica en el datasheet "discharge time vs Rd and CT", ahí podés ver los tiempos que establecen cada una, no hay diferencia apreciable entre usar 10 y 100 [Ohm] y el tiempo de conmutación de los mosf es más de 10 veces más rápido que el mínimo establecido por el 3525. Por lo que había leído, se agrega algo más sólo por seguridad pero debería funcionar correctamente esta fuente incluso sin esa RD.

Saludos


----------



## seaarg

Gracias por tu respuesta Mariano, sobre la RD me quedo claro. La relacion del trafo 1:4 es correcta, la fuente estara alimentada con aprox. 13.5v (13.5 x 4 = 54 - alguna perdida = 51) Vos creo que calculaste todo para 12v. (en mi auto tengo 14v con el mismo encendido).

De todos modos, voy a probar poner zeners mas chicos, creo que tengo de 33v o por ahi.

Pensando digo: Si no llegara con la relacion de vueltas, el SG se pondria "al maximo" porque no hay un 5v en el pin 1 que lo detenga... con esto en mente, creo que la falla vendria por otro lado pero veremos que dicen los zeners 

Anoche probe quitar el TL431 y puse una R de 10k en serie con el preset, y estos al opto (calculandole unos 8ma al led del mismo) y misma falla, chirrido.

En estas pruebas, puse 2 testers a la salida y tengo voltajes bastante diferentes (mas o menos 10v de dif.) por lo tanto, a rebobinar el trafo! (que raro, las vueltas son iguales.)


----------



## martt

Hola mnicolau

te comento que ya compre todos los componentes solo que tengo una duda sobre los diodos rapidos q*UE* me vendieron son los FEP16JT este tiene tres patas lo cual los diodos se enfrentan a la del medio en teoria si puenteo las patas laterales funcionaria q*UE* decis o me vendieron gato por liebre

estos son los núcleo q*UE* consegui me podrias decir la potencia que le podria sacar a cada uno y si respeto las  cantidad de vueltas  con respecto a estos algunos entran
perfecto y otros no  q*UE* decis si desplasola placa unos 8mm de la parte primaria de la secundaria y unos 3mm los transistores y los diodos o directamente colocar fuera de la placa los trafos 

1-E
      Pierna central 11mm (esta es cilindrica)
       Ventana 7mm
       Alto de E 21.5mm

2-E
      Pierna central 12mm x 15mm
      Ventana 9mm
       Alto de E 21mm         (aclaro q*UE* me refiero al alto de una sola E  en este caso si juntamos las dos seria 42mm)

3-E
     Pierna central 16mm x 16mm
     Ventana 7mm
      Alto de E 20mm

4-toroide
       Diámetro exterior 40mm
       Diámetro interior 24mm
       Alto 16mm
5-toroide

       Diámetro exterior 27mm   este tiene enrollado un alambre 0.50mm 43 vueltas
       Diámetro interior 13mm
       Alto 15mm
6-toroide
       Diámetro exterior 33mm  este tiene enrollado un alambre 1mm 28 vueltas
       Diámetro interior 16mm
       Alto 15mm
7-toroide
       Diámetro exterior 27mm
       Diámetro interior 11mm

Desde ya muclas gracis


----------



## guille2

Hola esos diodos te andan bien, te dejo una foto como podes puentearlo, dóblale la patita del medio hacia la izquierda y soldala, pero asegúrate de que sean diodos donde el cátodo sea  la pata 2, al final te tiene que quedar el ánodo en la pata 3 y el cátodo en la 1.


----------



## martt

una pregunta guille2 si ago el puente entre los anodos para aprobechar al maximo la corrientes de estos mismos q*UE* decis
con estos datos ya podre enpesar a armarla a pero me falta q*UE* me conteste mnicolau sobre lon nucleo para acer la placa


----------



## seaarg

seaarg dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta Mariano, sobre la RD me quedo claro. La relacion del trafo 1:4 es correcta, la fuente estara alimentada con aprox. 13.5v (13.5 x 4 = 54 - alguna perdida = 51) Vos creo que calculaste todo para 12v. (en mi auto tengo 14v con el mismo encendido).
> 
> De todos modos, voy a probar poner zeners mas chicos, creo que tengo de 33v o por ahi.
> 
> Pensando digo: Si no llegara con la relacion de vueltas, el SG se pondria "al maximo" porque no hay un 5v en el pin 1 que lo detenga... con esto en mente, creo que la falla vendria por otro lado pero veremos que dicen los zeners
> 
> Anoche probe quitar el TL431 y puse una R de 10k en serie con el preset, y estos al opto (calculandole unos 8ma al led del mismo) y misma falla, chirrido.
> 
> En estas pruebas, puse 2 testers a la salida y tengo voltajes bastante diferentes (mas o menos 10v de dif.) por lo tanto, a rebobinar el trafo! (que raro, las vueltas son iguales.)



Habiendo rebobinado el trafo y cambie de PCB porque estaba desprolija, ahora puedo decir que salio linda y el trafo tambien. El voltaje de salida es ahora totalmente simetrico.

Como sugeriste Mariano, cambie los zeners. Puse de 47+47 volts (ya bajare mas) pero el voltaje se me clava en 30v sin carga.

No pude chequear con osciloscopio pero estoy practicamente seguro que el duty cycle no esta al maximo porque consume 450ma solamente y los mosfets estan frios, creo que si el duty estuviera al maximo estos calentarian mucho. Ademas, el voltaje de gate de cada mosfet es 3.58v (promedio, tester) cuando deberia ser 7v (mitad de fuente) si duty=50% (maximo)

Si pongo el voltimetro en los terminales que van al led del opto obtengo 0.14v, esto te sugiere algo? Asumo que la caida de voltaje del led deberia ser mayor.

En fin, alguna idea donde seguir midiendo? Mañana saco el 431 y pruebo regular directo con zeners.

¿Probaron alguna vez entrar directamente desde el opto al pin 9 (comp)? Saltandose asi el amplificador de error. (Poniendo input en 0v e inv-input en 2.5v) Esto yo lo hacia con el TL494 pero no se como sera con el SG3525.

Y por ultimo, si alguien tiene problemas de batido de frecuencias utilizando cualquier smps con ampli class D, comparto esto que encontre (en ingles)
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/power-supplies/78928-synchronizing-sg3525.html

Saludos y gracias de antemano si alguien me puede dar una pista.

EDITO: Un detalle, no habia sacado la lampara serie. Ahora que la saque el duty se pone a aprox 70% y los diodos de salida pelan los dedos... Antes de seguir preguntando voy a verificar si tengo algun corto a la salida.


----------



## guille2

Hola matt, con ese puente te estarían quedando en paralelo ambos diodos, si fueran diodos comunes podes hacerlo sin problemas pero en el caso de ser rápidos, no se que pasaría con el tiempo de recuperación, igual 8 A es una buena corriente. 
  También podrías usar 2 diodos para una fuente y te sobran 2 para armar otra, eso en el caso de que ayas comprado 4.


----------



## martt

ok guille2 gracias por ayudarme un abraso

disculpa guille2 q*UE* te moleste la fuente arranca con solo darle tencion o abra que alimentar con(12v)el rem para q*UE* arranque esa parte no entendi o bien  arranca de ambas formas
a y que desis de los nucleo q*UE* consegui 
el 1-E te comento q*UE* la pierna central no se tocan las laterales si la separacion es de 1mm asi estaba funcionando en una fuente me serviria


----------



## santiago61

martt dijo:


> ok guille2 gracias por ayudarme un abraso
> 
> disculpa guille2 q te moleste la fuente arranca con solo darle tencion o abra que alimentar con(12v)el rem para q arranque esa parte no entendi o bien  arranca de ambas formas
> a y que desis de los nucleo q consegui
> el 1-E te comento q la pierna central no se tocan las laterales si la separacion es de 1mm asi estaba funcionando en una fuente me serviria



La fuente arranca conectando el Rem a 12V de otra forma no arranca; el nucleo de ferrite para el transformador principal no tiene que tener GAP, es decir las TRES patitas, al unir ambas mitades se tienen que unir perfectamente sin espacios.


----------



## mnicolau

Pudiste avanzar algo Seearg?
La tensión del led del opto es muy baja, debería tener 1,2[V] aprox de caída según datasheet, no estará dañado no? Qué diodos de salida estás usando?

Saludos


----------



## martt

ok santiago61 te agradesco el ayudarme
a te comento tengo otro frafo que se me quebro una pata de la E justo en el angulo de la piernas sentral si lo pego con la gotita sirve


----------



## seaarg

Hola mariano,

Si, al sacar la serie, note que sin carga los diodos de salida quemaban el dedo (MUR840 TO220) Entonces los verifique y tengo uno en corto. El opto es nuevo, pero el y el TL431 son lo primero que voy a revisar ahora, junto con los capacitores de salida ya que cambie el diodo en corto y al darle arranque de nuevo, volvieron a quemar los dedos (pero esta vez saque a tiempo y quedaron sanos aparentemente, segun el tester).

Al darle arranque, la fuente tiro 35+35v ahora en perfecta simetria. (no le doy tiempo a llegar mas arriba y saco el remoto rapido para tocar los MUR)

Por lo tanto, deduzco que uno de los MUR se puso en corto por sobrecarga o algo mas, a seguir buscando!!! Me parece raro que los mosfets ni siquiera entibian.

Quiza el conjunto zeners + preset + tl431 + opto esten en corto provocando que se quemen los diodos de salida... o los cap. Ya lo voy a revisar esta noche, lo unico que espero es que no sea que el trafo este dando picos de alta tension inversa a los MUR y eso sea la causa del problema.

EDITO:
Verifique el opto, esta en buen estado en la parte de LED. Quite el TL431 y puse una R de 8.2K en serie al preset, entonces queda: de V- directo al catodo del led del opto y V+ va a Res de 8.2K + preset (puesto en 0 ohms) y de ahi al anodo del led del opto. Este esquema lo usaba en fuentes anteriores que hice y funcionaba.

Hice una prueba mas, los 4 diodos de salida calentaron mucho en 2 segundos y volvio a reventar el mur840 que reemplace en el MISMO lugar. (Su compañero no, que raro) Da la casualidad que la pista del PCB donde esta este diodo es un poco mas larga que la otra, pero tambien mas gruesa.

El transformador lo medi de nuevo y en el secundario tengo 0.30mH en cada rama y 1.xxx mH entre extremos. Los capacitores de salida los saque y los medi: 950uF cada uno aprox, no estan en corto. Las resistencias de carga (4K7) estan perfectas tambien.

Aun no le puse los capacitores de 100nF en la salida porque primero queria verificar con osciloscopio que frecuencia parasita habia, para calcularlos bien. ¿Tendra esto algo que ver?

Ahora si que se me quemaron los libros, no se cual puede ser la causa de que siempre se quede en corto el MISMO diodo. (es uno de los de la rama negativa, cuyo voltaje llega a 40v ahora igual que la positiva).

¿Alguna idea, alguien? ¿Cual puede ser la causa que un diodo se queme y quede en corto? Los MUR840 aguantan 400v en reversa y 8A de carga constante!


----------



## Derhund

seaarg dijo:


> Hola mariano,
> ¿Alguna idea, alguien? ¿Cual puede ser la causa que un diodo se queme y quede en corto? Los MUR840 aguantan 400v en reversa y 8A de carga constante!



Que tal seaarg!. Respecto a tu problema de la fuente, te recomendaria que hicieras un par de pruebas una de ellas es temporalmente abre la retroalimentacion ya sea retirando el optoacoplador o retirando un zener y junto con esto cambia los capacitores de 1000uF por unos de mayor tension, coloca solo dos uno por cada rama, unos de 680uF/80V o mas estarian bien, enciendes la fuente y mides la tension que sea simetrica y nada se debe calentar ni mosfets ni diodos, si todo sale bien el problema puede ser generado en la pista que pasa por en medio de las terminales de un diodo (el segundo de derecha a izquierda) tendrias que remover la psita y unirla con un cable grueso para hacer el puente, la fuente en si no tiene falla; lo que te ocurre con tu fuente ya me paso con un diseño y el problema fue que deje bastante pegadas las pistas y parte de la mala corrocion del cobre y el pcb me dañaba un solo diodo.

Saludos.


----------



## seaarg

Gracias por tu respuesta, Si bien no retire la realimentacion, si revise las pistas y estan bien, no hay cortos. (Es algo para probar eso, aunque cada prueba me esta costando $ 5 en diodo jeje) Anoche en una prueba cambiando componentes, se volvio a quemar el mismo MUR840 y esta vez se recalentaron los mosfets y se corto el fusible de entrada (de 25A!!!!)

Me extraña mucho que la tension de salida se mantiene perfectamente simetrica y siempre vuela el mismo diodo.

La PCB no es la misma de mariano, es una propia que integra tambien el ampli. Adjunto aca la parte de la fuente por si le ven algo raro. La plaquita controladora tampoco es igual a la de mariano ya que la hice con componentes SMD, por lo tanto la distribucion de pines es un poco distinta.


----------



## seaarg

Otra vez hice una prueba: Cambie RT=22K CT=1nF y Rd=47 ohms (aumentando deadtime supuestamente) para hacerla oscilar en unos 66khz (33khz cada primario, 66 en secundario) Pensando en hacerlo un poco mas lento para alivio de los diodos de salida (aunque no deberia, estos son mucho mas rapidos!)

Tambien puse capacitores 103 a la salida en paralelo a los electroliticos.

No hay caso, esta vez no llego a reventar el MUR porque saque alimentacion rapido, pero calentaron todos y el que revienta siempre, aun mas.

Cuando pongo la lampara serie (12v 10W) no calientan, aunque llega solo a 30+30v. Sin la misma llega a 40+40v que es algo "cercano" al voltaje calculado. Tampoco la deje mucho tiempo para no volar todo. Quiza si la dejo si calienten igual.

Bueno, era para comentarles, esta tarde me voy a la casa de un amigo que tiene osciloscopio para diagnosticar posiblemente donde este la falla (voy a buscar auto-oscilaciones, picos de alta tension, etc.) y tambien verificare la prueba que me sugiere Derhund.

PD: Que lindo que era el TL494!! jaja pero no culpo al SG, estoy empezando a pensar que por mas prolijo que me salio el trafo, o el o la PCB estan mal.

PD2: Veo que es mi mensaje nro 400 en el foro! espero que la coincidencia resulte y me de 400watts... ahi canonizo la fuente!!! jeje


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Seaarg, qué lástima lo de tu fuente, no encontré problema en la parte del PCB que subiste, sólo una espira de masa formada que yo recomendaría cortar y abrir. Me refiero al GND del primario, estás cerrando una espira mediante la pista que circula debajo del trafo desde los mosfets hacia el capacitor cerámico.



> (33khz cada primario, 66 en secundario)



La frecuencia tanto de primario como de secundario es igual en todas estas topologías seaarg (forward, push-pull, half y full-bridge, etc).

Colocá una imagen del PCB de la placa controladora en lo posible, te ayudamos a buscar por ahí...

PD: los SG3524 y 3525 andan muy bien.. no los liquides todavía . 
En algún momento subiré la versión 2.0 de la DC-DC, armé las placas de control con ambos integrados y se comportaron 10 puntos. Por lo pronto ando corto de tiempo y tengo a medio empezar otra SMPS.

Saludos


----------



## seaarg

Desde ya, muchas gracias por tu interes en ponerte a revisar el PCB, Mariano.

Adjunto un zip con el PCB en pcb wizard directamente (y una captura de pantalla para quien no lo tiene) ya que como son componentes smd no tienen la referencia de valor en pantalla. Hay que hacer click derecho->propiedades en los componentes para ver su referencia.

En la resistencia 390K veras que esta duplicada y en paralelo, esto se debe a que no tengo de esas y deje previsto llegar al valor. De todos modos puse 470k ahora, que era lo mas cercano que tenia.

Por lo de la espira, debo estar formando un ground-loop. No lo sabia, al ser GND pense que estaba haciendo un "escudo" precisamente ahi. La cortare. Si te fijas, hice cosas parecidas pero sin cerrar en el gate de los mosfets, a fin de que cualquier interferencia vaya a masa.

Con tu aclaracion sobre las frecuencias. Si, estamos de acuerdo que el controlador en mi caso va a ir a 66khz y el secundario sera de 66khz... pero esta mal decir que cada primario "ve" 33khz en esta push pull?

El SG me gusto particularmente por sus salidas de dos transistores, en vez de uno como el TL, me ahorro los drivers y mucho espacio! Ademas, permite frecuencias mas altas reduciendo el trafo.

Las PCB que vos hiciste me gustan mucho, sobretodo me encanto la idea del controlador en vertical y estan muy prolijas a mi ver. La unica razon porque hice una mia es porque estoy adecuando todo (ampli+fuente) en una sola placa de un determinado tamaño, con los disipadores de cada uno en opuesto. Despues lo cierro con tapas de aluminio y tengo la potencia del auto lista!

Dato que no se si di previamente: Mi nucleo es un EE42 de ferrite, no tengo mas datos del mismo (venia en una bolsita y chau) pero he usado el mismo nucleo en otras fuentes que hice y 200w le saque (con poca cantidad de alambres), En este caso pretendo sacarle 300W... con 200 me conformo y 400 seria un milagro 

Me llama la atencion que uses 2 vueltas en primario, yo tenia entendido que 4 era mas o menos un "minimo" admisible.

Construccion de mi trafo:

Primario: 2+2 vueltas de 7+7 alambres 0.8mm (tambien por eso baje la frecuencia, era lo que tenia a mano)

Las vueltas de primario las hice con los 14 alambres en paralelo por lo tanto se utiliza todo el carrete en cada primario (los alambres se intercalan: 1 de un primario, a su lado 1 del otro primario... y asi)

Luego, secundario: 8+8 vueltas de 4+4 cables (cada cable tiene 2 alambres de 0.64mm), o sea: 8 alambres por cada secundario. Tambien bobinados en paralelo, con la salvedad de que daba 1 vuelta que ocupaba mitad de carrete y al finalizarla, los doblo hacia la otra mitad de carrete y continuo la vuelta nro. 2 y asi. De esta forma me queda mas prolijo, mas paralelos y lo mas importante, mas planos para que entre en la altura del carrete sin chocar con la ferrita.

Por el tipo de montaje, los mosfets y diodos quedan con sus patas un poco largas: 1cm aprox. desde la placa al cuerpo del componente. Seria bueno que sean mas cortas pero me fue imposible. No se que tanto influye esto.

Adjunto tambien algunas fotos de la construccion del trafo y de la PCB soldada.


----------



## mnicolau

No, de nada...
Muy buena la placa de control con SMD . 
Por lo pronto te recomendaría hacer una última prueba quitando la espira de masa que se ha formado y utilizar snubbers en el secundario, con suerte lográs solucionar el problema en ese diodo. En las mediciones con el osciloscopio vas a poder encontrar más fácil por donde viene el problema...

PD: no leí que haya un mínimo de espiras primarias, con sólo esas 2 por primario no tuve problemas en las DC-DC que armé, es un valor obtenido por fórmulas. Pero si encontrás info sobre un valor mínimo recomendable te agradecería lo subieras.

Saludos


----------



## seaarg

Gracias, me alegro que te gusto!

Voy a probar lo que me decis, a ojo nomas porque la persona que tiene el osc no me puede atender hoy 

Ahora, sobre los snubbers: uno entre (v+ y gnd y otro entre v- y gnd) o simplemente 1 solo entre (v+ y v-)?

Ademas, a ojimetro nomas o tenes alguna formula para calcular R y C? Yo vi un metodo muy lindo pero necesita de osciloscopio para ver a que frecuencia se esta produciendo el "ringing"

Sobre lo del minimo de espiras primarias, lo lei aca:
http://valveaudio.tripod.com/Membuatsendiri.htm

Busca "number of minimal primary turns" pero ahora que estoy repasandolo, veo que esta persona dice eso porque su nucleo es un toroidal, entonces es logico para cubrirlo todo. Me gusta mas tu calculo porque hace que tengamos que poner menos vueltas en secundario.

Tenes idea como se relacionan la cantidad de vueltas de primario con la frecuencia de trabajo? (si es que lo hacen) yo conozco esto: *Np = 1,37 x 105 / (F x Ae)*


----------



## santiago61

Saludos a toda la gente del foro...bueno despues de un tiempo logre hacer arrancar la fuente...(pistas cortadas y bc548 mal ubicado) habia dejado la fuente un poquito de lado por falta de tiempo, antes de arrancar la fuente tome los recaudos necesarios, lampara en serie con la alimentacion fusible de 5 A, etc, una vez que no detecte nada raro, procedi a medir las tensiones; esto es lo raro en las primeras mediciones realizadas dias atras, logre un tension simetrica en todo el recorrido del preset es decir desde los 25V a 45V aproximadamente, hoy terminaba de soldar los componentes de el amplificador con tda7294, y me disponia a probar la fuente, ya con carga, asi que la conecto nuevamente y regulo la tension y como el tester estaba en la rama negativa medi - 37V luego, medi en la rama positiva y me daba una medicion de + 35V, increible (quise revolear la fuente por los aires jeje) como ya la habia probado dias atras y me daba tensiones en perfecta simetria, me disguste un poquitin jeje, bueno tome aire y bueno empeze a jugar con el preset y me dieron los siguientes resultados...hize un pequeño video para que sea mas claro...espero






en resumen:

Preset al minimo: +20V - 23V

Preste a mitad de recorrido: +33 -35

Preset al maximo recorrido: +45.9V -46V

a medida que quiero disminuir la tension empieza a hacerse la diferencia de voltajes - y +.

Ahora me pregunto sera problemas en el bobinado o algun componente se me estropeo sin querer, lo raro es que en el preset al maximo logro una perfecta simetria de tensiones hasta los 43V aprox despues empieza la diferencia de tensiones...espero haber sido claro...desde ya les agradezco la ayuda....

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Santiago, revisá el led de la rama positiva, quitalo y volvé a hacer las mediciones. Al parecer tenés alguna carga por ahí que te desbalancea la salida y el led atenuado hace sospechar... no estará dañado?

Seaarg, de snubbers es poca la info que pude rescatar. Las coloco entre cada rama y GND, respecto a sus valores, fijate mi comentario #213, me suelo guiar por esos valores. 
Fijate la fórmula de espiras primarias que está en el libro de Marty Brown, entre las variables que entran en juego está la frecuencia.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

Gracias Mariano! saque el led de la rama positiva y logre la simetria en ambas ramas...led dañado al parecer o brujo jeje, lo regule a +-37V y conecte el ampli con tda 7294 a 8 Ohm( parlantes de 4 ohm en serie), tomando la entrada de señal de mi pioneer , el ampli funciono perfecto pero al subir casi a niveles maximos el volumen del autoestereo se escuchaban como unos chirridos en los parlantes, saturacion? quiza le estaba dando rosca de mas, en 10 min de prueba a un volumen medio-alto,(sin saturacion ni chirridos) toque el disipador de la fuente y hervia, si dejaba mas de 5 segundos el dedo me quemaba, lo mismo con la ferrite del trafo y el bobinado ni te cuento,estaba hecho una caldera, me parecio extraño por que solo tenia conectado el tda7294,supuestamente la fuente entrega 400w(EE42/21/15), pero como yo no lo consegui utilize un trafo de fuente de TV como se ve en el video (sin Gap, lo lije previamente con cuidado hasta dejarlo perfecto) y pense que con ese trafo seguro 250W o 300W tiraba la fuente pero ahora no se.... si conecto el swithching Amp No UCD, que estoy haciendo, me parece que la fuente no cuenta el cuento....tendre que cambiar el trafo? por un EE42/21/15? quiza un toroide? o algo no esta andando bien?....

PD: mi idea es armar una especie de 2.1, para los graves el Switching Amp(solo quiero 150W para graves) es decir con un pre voy a controlar el tope y un Amplificador con Tda 7294 para dos triaxiales 4ohm en serie.


----------



## mnicolau

Así que andaba por ahí el problema nomás...
Respecto al calentamiento que comentás, practicamente seguro el problema es el núcleo que utilizaste, es dificil que al lijarlo ambas partes encajen perfecto y acordate que un gap mínimo ya influye mucho. En condiciones normales no deberías tener ningún calentamiento notorio alimentando un ampli de esos...

Saludos


----------



## seaarg

mnicolau dijo:


> Seaarg, de snubbers es poca la info que pude rescatar. Las coloco entre cada rama y GND, respecto a sus valores, fijate mi comentario #213, me suelo guiar por esos valores.
> Fijate la fórmula de espiras primarias que está en el libro de Marty Brown, entre las variables que entran en juego está la frecuencia.
> 
> Saludos



Para el calculo de snubbers, me gusto este mini tutorial:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/100336/


----------



## santiago61

mnicolau dijo:


> Así que andaba por ahí el problema nomás...
> Respecto al calentamiento que comentás, practicamente seguro el problema es el núcleo que utilizaste, es dificil que al lijarlo ambas partes encajen perfecto y acordate que un gap mínimo ya influye mucho. En condiciones normales no deberías tener ningún calentamiento notorio alimentando un ampli de esos...
> 
> Saludos



Una pregunta el pegamento en este caso utilize gotita gel, para unir ambos nucleos deben ir sobre las superficie de contacto de ambos nucleos? o sobre las uniones? es decir superficial...dejando ambas mitades del nucleo en contacto directo SIN pegamento? ahora poniendome a pensar si le pongo pegamento habria una separacion entre ambos partes...no se si lo que pienso es un disparate o estoy acertado....


----------



## mnicolau

seaarg dijo:


> Para el calculo de snubbers, me gusto este mini tutorial:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/100336/



Bárbaro  gracias por la info y a Jory por subirlo.

Santiago, yo suelo utilizar la líquida y colocada en una de las mitades, sobre la superficie de contacto. La tipo gel no la utilicé, pero no creo que provoque una separación importante, sobre todo si utilizás poco pegamento como suele hacerse con ese producto.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

Bueno el calentamiento del nucleo persiste,alimentando solo el amplificador  con TDA 7294, utilizare un toroide de ferrite de 58m de D ext. y de 35mm de D int. espero que con esa modificacion pueda llegar a la potencia requerida...



mnicolau dijo:


> En algún momento subiré la versión 2.0 de la DC-DC, armé las placas de control con ambos integrados y se comportaron 10 puntos. Por lo pronto ando corto de tiempo y tengo a medio empezar otra SMPS.
> 
> Saludos



Si no es mucha molestia mariano nos podrias adelantar las caracteristicas que tendra tu futura fuente DC-DC 2.0? simple curiosidad .


----------



## santiago61

bobine el toroide de ferrite pero por sus dimensiones es imposible hacerlo entrar en el lugar donde va el trafo...puede ir el toroide afuera del pcb?(al lado) , obviamente con los cables lo mas cortos posibles...habra alguna desventaja de que trabaje asi la fuente? sino tendre que redimensionar y hacer nuevamente la placa , espero que no por que no me alcanza el presupuesto y a esta altura del año. Saludos


----------



## martt

hola santiago61 por q*UE* no agarras y la cortas a la placa separando la parte primaria de la secundaria y lo unico que tenes que soldar son dos piatas que no manejan altas corrientes.ayer prove la fuente y anduvo de una,pero sin carga tencion de salida -40+40
agradesco mucho a mnicolau por postear sus hermosos circuitos y sobre todo ya probados es un gran tipo


----------



## mnicolau

martt dijo:


> agradesco mucho a mnicolau por postear sus hermosos circuitos y sobre todo ya probados es un gran tipo



De nada.. me alegro les sea útil.

Santiago, podés colocar el toroide en el mismo lugar, pero ubicalo un poco más arriba, por encima de los capacitores y demás componentes que impidan la ubicación propuesta. Te van a quedar algunos [cm] de alambre de exceso nomás, lo cual no veo tan problemático.

Saludos


----------



## martt

disculpa mnicolau con esta fuente me *¿¿ recomaglesendas ??*que arme el amplificador de 200w de eduardo j tagles 
con esta fuente puedo solo conectar una 
a te comento no tenia una r de 820 y en su lugar puse una de 1k es la q*UE* esta abajo del preset
no tendria problema a futuro por q*UE* quedo andando 
saludos


----------



## santiago61

Hola gente, tengo un PROBLEMON...coloque el toroide por encima de los componentes del pcb ...y bueno ya todo ok me dispongo a probar la fuente conecto los cables de alimentacion, y el rem, encendio el led verde y a los 3 o 4 segundos "paf" salta el fusible principal de 30 A. me pongo a revisar todo a ver que desatino habia cometido y no vi nada raro, hasta que observo que el par de fusibles de las ramas - y + no se encontraban alli.... (los habia retirado en la mañana no se para que y me habia olvidado de ponerlos), GRAN ERROR... luego los coloque y probe, ahora con un fusible principal de 10A y el mismo se quema al instante..(existe para mi desgracia un corto en la fuente)...me acorde que paginas atras comentaban que si se llegara a quemar los fusibles de las ramas + y - podria dañar algun mosfet...por que la realimentacion de la fuente estaba tomada despues de los mismos..


luisgrillo dijo:


> Que tal amigo, ahorita que estaba diseñando una  fuente dc-dc para mi ampli, estaba tomando unas partes de tu circuito  como referencia para acomodar mis componentes, y me di cuenta de que  tienes  la medicion de voltaja de salida despues de el fusible, si se  llegara a quemar ese fusible el voltje sensado seria 0-v y la fuente  estaria dando el D,ax, y se puede quemar el fusible de entrada o hasta  los mosfet.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


...habre quemado algun mosfet de mi fuente? que es lo que produce que se me queme el fusible de entrada? el IC se habra dañado? Quisiera que me den una mano para saber por donde arrancar...desde ya agradezco su ayuda....

PD: Al conectar la fuente para la prueba la realize sin carga.


----------



## mnicolau

santiago61 dijo:


> Hola gente, tengo un PROBLEMON...



Santiago, no había visto tu consulta, pudiste solucionar?

Dejo la versión 2.0 de la SMPS, tiene varias modificaciones, algunas importantes, otras no tanto... Agregué también una etapa de control con el IC SG3524 la cual NO está probada, pero está verificada y controlada con lo cual no debería presentar inconvenientes. No hay ventajas entre una placa y otra (salvo el soft-start que agrega el 3525), la elección puede depender del IC que consigan. 

*PD: *Como siempre.. si pasa algún *moderador*, le hincho un rato para que me haga el favor de actualizar el 1º post  Gracias...

Saludos



> Adjuntos movidos al primer post.


----------



## Tavo

Bien rapidito yo, ya la tengo guardada en la carpeta "Fuentes SMPS".

Gracias Mariano por la nueva versión, veré que tal está. Hace raaaato que tengo ganas de armar esta DC-DC para poner un ampli DECENTE al auto... 

Te hago una preguntita de pura ignorancia..  Cabría la posibilidad de hacer esta misma fuente pero con un IR2153 como etapa de control?


> Se trata de una fuente basada en el IC IR2153, un driver "self-oscillating", permitiendo reducir en gran parte la etapa de control ya que realiza todas las funciones. Como desventaja (si se le puede llamar así) es que trabaja a lazo abierto, por lo cual no permite la regulación de la etapa de salida. El secundario del núcleo se bobina específicamente para la tensión de salida deseada.



Saludos! 
PS: Insultar en voz baja si me la mandé.


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo dijo:


> Te hago una preguntita de pura ignorancia..  Cabría la posibilidad de hacer esta misma fuente pero con un IR2153 como etapa de control?



Hola Tavo, el problema es que esta fuente es topología push-pull y el IR2153 es un "Self-Oscilatting *Half-Bridge Driver*", con lo cual no se podriá utilizar acá.
Igualmente, suponiendo que se podría utilizar, no habría ninguna ventaja ya que esta fuente no requiere un driver externo, además de que cuesta el doble que los SG y es no es tan común conseguirlo.

Saludos


----------



## gca

Bueno mariano al fin me di tiempo para terminarla. Salio andando a la primera, tensiones simetricas, no calienta nada , anda de 10. Lo unico es que use un toroide para el transformador que ocupaba un poco mas de espacio, igual quedo bien.
Una conslta para la bobina de filtro usaste solo 4 de 1mm? segun mis calculos hay que usar como 12 en paralelo para que sircule 40A.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bien.. cual armaste la 2.0 o la 1º versión?

Para el inductor de entrada usé 3 alambres de 1.30 [mm] de diámetro o 1.32 [mm^2] de sección, lo cual suman 4[mm^2]. Es suficiente debido a: la naturaleza de la música (la corriente no es contínua), la forma de onda de corriente en el inductor, la escasa longitud del alambre y la posibilidad de estar en contacto con el aire.

De todos modos, metele carga dentro de un vehículo, un buen rato de música y a medir temperaturas, ahí te sacás la duda rápido. Es muy importante la seguridad y que todo esté funcionando a una temperatura "segura".

Saludos


----------



## gca

Hice la primera porque tenia armada la placa como hace 5 meses . Me faltaba el transformador que lo termine hace un rato ,quedo espacio para bobinarlo como 3 veces mas .
Es verdad la longitud es muy poca y se reduce la seccion que se necesita.
Para el inductor que es mejor ferrite o polvo de hierro?

Saludos


----------



## 10595

Hola gente!
Necesito inevitablemente hacer esta SMPS pero nunca he armado transformadores o inductores y mucho menos bobinar algo.
Mi pregunta es si se pueden comprar hechos o sacar de algun lado(el trafo y los inductores), o de lo contrario si alguien tiene alguna guia/tutorial que me enseñe a hacerlo de cero...
Muchas Gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola 10595, leete todo el tema, está explicado cómo armar el transformador. No vas a poder conseguirlo comercialmente ya que debe ir armado de acuerdo al PCB que diseñé y las características particulares de esta fuente, con lo cual no lo vas a encontrar en ningún lado ya listo.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

santiago61 dijo:


> Hola gente, tengo un PROBLEMON...coloque el toroide por encima de los componentes del pcb ...y bueno ya todo ok me dispongo a probar la fuente conecto los cables de alimentacion, y el rem, encendio el led verde y a los 3 o 4 segundos "paf" salta el fusible principal de 30 A. me pongo a revisar todo a ver que desatino habia cometido y no vi nada raro, hasta que observo que el par de fusibles de las ramas - y + no se encontraban alli.... (los habia retirado en la mañana no se para que y me habia olvidado de ponerlos), GRAN ERROR... luego los coloque y probe, ahora con un fusible principal de 10A y el mismo se quema al instante..(existe para mi desgracia un corto en la fuente)...me acorde que paginas atras comentaban que si se llegara a quemar los fusibles de las ramas + y - podria dañar algun mosfet...por que la realimentacion de la fuente estaba tomada despues de los mismos..
> 
> ...habre quemado algun mosfet de mi fuente? que es lo que produce que se me queme el fusible de entrada? el IC se habra dañado? Quisiera que me den una mano para saber por donde arrancar...desde ya agradezco su ayuda....
> 
> PD: Al conectar la fuente para la prueba la realize sin carga.



Hola a toda la comunidad! les comento que habia dejado en stand-by el proyecto por problemas de tiempo y dinero...bueno ahora quiero arrancar para poder solucionar el problema que esta explicado en la cita...se quema el fusible principal...cada vez que lo conecto a la bateria  parecer hay un corto...si alguien me pudiera hechar una mano se lo agradeceria...subo un par de fotos para que observen el proyecto y el toroide (aereo) que le agregue....ya que el nucleo de ferrite anterior calenteaba en exeso alimentando una ampli con tda 7294...


----------



## CAYSER

saludos,muy buenas fotos ,pero estimado amigo en tu caso muestranos fotos de la parte del impreso ,o revisa bien que no aya pistas del impreso en corto o pistas rotas por x motivos que suele pasar cuando uno suelda o esta en plena colocación de componentes,y por simple curiosidad el soporte que esta colocado al transformador esta conectado a alguna tierra que a decirte no lo deberia de estar ,te agradeceria bastante si subes imagenes de la parte del impreso de tu prototipo,a decir verdad este proyecto de MMICOLAO no me a presentado algun inconveniente a la hora de su armado ,por otro lado no es necesario o insistituible en transformador tipo toroide tambien se puede trabajar con los tipo E,pero mucho cuydado con el GAP(pequeña luz o espacio entre las E) ,pero si es necesario que sea de ferrita.suerte


----------



## mnicolau

santiago61 dijo:


> ya que el nucleo de ferrite anterior calenteaba en exeso alimentando una ampli con tda 7294...



No debería haber calentamiento en el núcleo de ferrite Santiago, probablemente el núcleo haya tenido gap, de lo contrario sería extraño que calentara tanto...

Si tenés cortos en el circuito primario, medí los mosfets, debe estar ahí el problema.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

mis agradecimientos por su pronta respuesta a Cayser y Mariano...el trafo utilizado anteriormente era un ETD de una fuente de tv obviamente con GAP y lo lije de manera muy cuidadosa conuna lija al agua, muy fina ,cuidando de lijar en forma pareja las patas laterales de ambas E, pero quizas habia una pequeña luz o estaria mal gastado(desparejas) una de las patas lo que me provocaba calentamiento, una lastima por que habia logrado una simetria casi perfecta en ese trafo, y debido a ese calentamiero traje de cordoba, un nuecleo toroidal a ser imposible conseguir uno EE,y bueno trate de adaptar el trafo al circuito, el mismo esta bien aislado en ningun momento hace contacto con el soporte que lo agarra al disipador, me asegure que sea asi.
Mariano  tu dices que los mosfet puede ser la causa del corto? entonces tendre que levantar los mosfet del primario,(no lo queria hacer pero bueno je) ahora me pondre en buscar info por el foro como medir mosfet para identificar si estan quemados o no, solo dispongo de un tester generico de los mas comunes...


----------



## martt

una consulta mnicolau combiene poentear los fusibles de la salida y colocar los mismos en el amplificador saludos


----------



## mnicolau

santiago61 dijo:


> Mariano  tu dices que los mosfet puede ser la causa del corto? entonces tendre que levantar los mosfet del primario,(no lo queria hacer pero bueno je) ahora me pondre en buscar info por el foro como medir mosfet para identificar si estan quemados o no, solo dispongo de un tester generico de los mas comunes...



Si ya tuviste un corto, es muy probable que se hayan dañado. Lo más rápido es medirles continuidad, es una primer medida para determinar rápidamente si están en corto.

martt, si armaste la 1.0 sí, tenés que puentear los fusibles ya que había cometido el error de tomar la realimentación luego de ellos, con lo cual puede traer problemas si se queman. En la 2.0 ya no está ese posible problema.

Saludos


----------



## gca

Santiago saca los mosfet y proba si sigue el corto, si sigue en corto (sin los mosfet) fijate que tenes algun problema con las pistas en el primario. Si no hay corto eran los mosfet o deel secundario en adelante.
Yo tube un percanse similar, saque los mosfet medi continuidad en un par de lugares y encontre que estaban dos pistas unidas con un poco de estaño en la placa driver.

Saludos


----------



## fdesergio

mnicolau dijo:


> PD: si alguien conoce alguna solución líquida en la cual sumergir el alambre esmaltado y así removerlo (al esmalte), le estaría enormemente agradecido, es muy engorroso quitarle el esmalte incluso con un dreemel.
> 
> Saludos



Tarde pero sirve, con pistola de soldar haces una gota grande de soldadura en la punta y metes los alambres ahi un momento (dentro de la gota) , el barniz se quema y quedan estañados de una vez, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Cacho

Encendedor y a quemar el esmalte.
Es lo más rápido que encontré hasta el momento. Se limpia después con un trapito/papel de cocina o la remera, lo que esté a mano, y a estañarlo 

Es hasta ahora lo que mejor resultado me dio (no probé lo del estaño que te dice Fdesergio).

Saludos


----------



## radni

Lo mejor que yo encontré para sacar el esmalte y soldar es quemar el alambre con una hornalla de gas y cuando está al rojo sumergirlo rapidamente en un recipiente con alcohol, listo todo brillante y en inmejorable estado para estañar


----------



## santiago61

Hola gente! bueno empeze a retirar los mosfet, y note que en uno el buje de plastico estaba apenas derretido, y bueno lo marque para que al retirarlos no se mezclen, luego con el tester en modo de medicion de diodos, apoyo la punta negra del tester en el Source y la deje ahí y con la punta roja, le doy un toque al Drain y luego otro toque al Gate y luego regreso al Drain y la deje apoyada ahí. La lectura me dio un valor de varios números,  distinto a cero.(1332 variando) y los tres primeros me daban casi identicos valores, luego medi el que marque, el supuesto dañado y me daba continuidad en sus tres patas, por lo que no se pudo realizar la prueba de los tres primeros, eso me da la pauta que el mosfet que tenia el buje derretido es el que esta dañado.. que me dicen? tambien voy a probar la fuente sin los mosfet como dice KiuKIV y si no hay corto indicaria que el problema esta en el mosfet...averiado es asi??? desde ya agradezco la ayuda a toda al comunidad, sepan disculpar si soy muy extenso al escribir...

Saludos.


----------



## Norberto

me gustaria saber si alguien puede publicar las formulas basicas para calcular el valor del inductor de conversores DC-DC, elevador, reductor e inversor, independientemente de que integrado se utilice.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Norberto, en el libro de Pressman y Billings "Switching Power Supply Design", tenés el primer capítulo de "Basic Topologies", en donde vas a poder encontrar esas fórmulas e incluso ejemplos de diseños calculados.

Santiago, cambiá el mosfet que te dió continuidad y tené cuidado porque es poco probable que sólo 1 se haya dañado (lamentablemente...). Medí el nuevo que vas a comprar y compará los demás con ese, si dan todos valores iguales a probar la fuente, pero... no te olvides de usar una lámpara serie nuevamente.

PD: gracias por las recomendaciones para remover el esmalte gente. Hasta ahora vengo usando el sistema de quemarlos y removerlos, pero todavía sigue siendo engorroso, así que voy a probar lo que comentan para la próxima!

Saludos


----------



## martt

mnicolau
 el diodo de 6a que esta antes de inductor es por si se invierte la polaridad se queme el fusible que esta antes del mismo
en los ampli de autos que repare este se pone en corto pero siempre se queman los mosfet se puede poner en la entrada negativa en paralelo 4 diodos de 10amper katodo acia la bateria anodo a la fuente
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Ojo que si colocás los diodos en serie en el negativo de la fuente, levantás el GND a 0.7[V], lo cual es muy poco recomendable. Sería más conveniente colocarlos en serie con el positivo en caso de querer evitar posibles conexiones inversas de la alimentación.

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, tengo 2 dudas:
-En el inductor de entrada utilizo 4 alambres (de un grosor de 1mm, estos *NO* se ponen en paralelo???, si si cuantos hilos por alambre y cuantos alambres bobino???) y luego doy las 15 vueltas.
-Lei en el mensaje 44: El cable de remoto se conecta en el pad cuadrado identificado con "rem"
cual es ese pad??? se conecta alos +12vcc de entrada para que encienda???
SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Se colocan 4 alambres de 1[mm] de diámetro y se bobinan en paralelo.
El pad "rem" (en la 2.0 pasó a llamarse "remote") se encuentra en la placa de control (pad cuadrado). Se conecta a +12[Vcc] para encender la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## martt

mnicolau dijo:


> Ojo que si colocás los diodos en serie en el negativo de la fuente, levantás el GND a 0.7[V], lo cual es muy poco recomendable. Sería más conveniente colocarlos en serie con el positivo en caso de querer evitar posibles conexiones inversas de la alimentación.
> 
> Saludos



mnicolau te mando un archivo con los dos pocibles circuitos protectores
en la figura 1 son 4 diodos de 10A cada uno en paralelo, en la figura dos un diodo de 6A y un fusible de 35A (este fusible tiene que ser comun o rapido) me podrias decir cual te parece que funcione mejo ya que conoses bien el comportamiento de la fuente ante cualquier invercion

saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

ohh ya entonces los alambres que son 4 en paralelo no se enroscan verdad, ni se bobinan al mismo tiempo los 4???


----------



## gca

Si al mismo tiempo, si queres podes enroscarlos(es lo mismo).

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

martt dijo:


> mnicolau te mando un archivo con los dos pocibles circuitos protectores
> en la figura 1 son 4 diodos de 10A cada uno en paralelo, en la figura dos un diodo de 6A y un fusible de 35A (este fusible tiene que ser comun o rapido) me podrias decir cual te parece que funcione mejo ya que conoses bien el comportamiento de la fuente ante cualquier invercion
> 
> saludos



Hola, la figura 1 estaría OK si invertís el sentido del diodo, sino no funcionará la fuente.
La figura 2 no va a proteger contra alimentación invertida, el diodo va a volar y luego lo harán varios componentes del circuito primario para finalizar con la explosión del fusible.

Saludos


----------



## martt

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, la figura 1 estaría OK si invertís el sentido del diodo, sino no funcionará la fuente.
> La figura 2 no va a proteger contra alimentación invertida, el diodo va a volar y luego lo harán varios componentes del circuito primario para finalizar con la explosión del fusible.
> 
> Saludos



no te entiendo o me entendiste mal
el dibujo que dice bateria es la bateria del auto y la *[CHAT NO]* dice fuente es la smps como vos me decis no quedaria como una llave habierta
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

martt dijo:


> no te entiendo o me entendiste mal
> el dibujo que dice bateria es la bateria del auto y la q dice fuente es la smps como vos me decis no quedaria como una llave habierta
> saludos



Perdón, vi cualquiera... . La figura 1 está OK entonces.

Saludos


----------



## sk8federico

mnicolau,
necesito tu ayuda, arme el dc/dc y no me funciona, te podras leer los ultimos 4 posts.
Querria saber como probar si esta bien el trafo, no se si el problema esta ahi o en el ocilador/MOS (me la juego por el trafo),  en el foro encontre gente que lo pregunto pero no tuvo respuesta.
se puede conectar en la salida de otro trafo, ejemplo: 220V/12 -> (aca mi trafo) 12/300V, o lo *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* eso de que es de alta frecuencia.
En fin, si podes pasate por favor, espero que no sea mucha molestia.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...a-capacitiva-alto-desempeno-16122/index5.html
Gracias
Federico.


----------



## santiago61

Hola gente despues de un tiempito, cambie el mosfet dañado, conecte la fuente a 12V de la bateria y la smps arranco, me marcaba una tension perfectamente simetrica de +- 20.6V, pero cuando me dispongo a regularla con el preset la misma no varia, movi el preset de lado a lado y nada sigue con esa misma tension sin siquiera modificarse, la fuente esta normal, ninguna cosa rara ni sobrecalentamiento, con el corto que se produjo hace tiempo por ausencia de los fusibles, habiendose dañado un mosfet, tambien habra producido daño en algun componente de la placa del sg3525? el preset los probe y esta perfecto...


----------



## martt

*hola santiago61* te fijaste si no te falta colocar la r de 820 ohms que esta por debajo del preset o su valor


saludos


----------



## santiago61

martt dijo:


> *hola santiago61* te fijaste si no te falta colocar la r de 820 ohms que esta por debajo del preset o su valor
> 
> 
> saludos


Hola martt gracias por contestar, mira la fuente funcionaba anteriormente diriamos normal (regualaba a la perfeccion), solo que calentaba el nucleo de ferrite, el cual era un etd originalmente con GAP que habia lijado las dos patas para que no haya GAP pero al parecer, habia un minima separacion por lo que me producia el calentamiento exesivo alimentando un tda7294,, asi que reemplaze el mismo por un toroide y con nuevo bobinado, y al querer probar la fuente aquella vez con el mismo se me quemo un mosfet, por ausencia de los fusibles que los habia retirado no se para que, y al conectar la fuente paf! y bueno luego de reemplazar el mosfet y probar la fuente arranca pero no me regula tension, problema de la resistencia de 820 ohm no creo por que anteriormente me regulaba bien(a menos que se haya dañado en el corto ese u otro componente de la placa del sg....tendre que ver el tema de los IC a lo mejor se dañaron en el corto....


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Santiago, revisá la realimentación... el opto tal vez se haya dañado.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

Bueno mariano voy a revisar el tema de la realimentacion...por lo visto el bobinado esta bien ya que era mi duda si habia realizado bien el bobinado, ya que me marca una tension simetrica perfecta,lo malo que no puedo regular esa tension.... voy a revisar los componetes de la placa del SG, cualquier duda los molesto de nuevo....Muchas Gracias...


----------



## Hernan83

Hola mnicolau, me lei todo el post, para ver si puedo encarar esta fuente, la idea es poder experimentar en la alimentacion de amplificadores de buena potencia para automovil. Se estima una potencia de 400 w de la fuente:

*Esta potencia esta limitada por el tamaño del transformador?* 

Me gustaria usar un toroide, lo veo quizas mas facil de conseguir, robusto y prolijo para hacer, pero mi duda es:

*De que tamaño uso el toroide?* importa que sea uno muy grande? para que frecuencia? (material) y la mas importante,respeto la cantidad de vueltas,pero *se pueden apilar los bobinados?*

Disculpa si son muchas preguntas, *Muchas Gracias!!!*


----------



## seaarg

Hernan83 dijo:


> *Esta potencia esta limitada por el tamaño del transformador?*



Si, en su mayor parte esa es la limitante.



Hernan83 dijo:


> *De que tamaño uso el toroide?* importa que sea uno muy grande? para que frecuencia? (material) y la mas importante,respeto la cantidad de vueltas,pero *se pueden apilar los bobinados?*



Para una potencia de unos 250W yo use un toroide de unos 5cm de diametro, 1cm2 mas o menos de area de nucleo.

Si, si te referis a primario y secundarios si se pueden apilar. Presta atencion a la simetria.


----------



## cristiamp

Saludo Rumania y Google puede traducir a responder por lo que no puede traducir todo el camino, pero es un principiante Colegio Técnico de la escuela Ion IC y me gustaría aprender de ustedes están a cielo contra mí, pero sé Avas si no es de tensión simétrica y las desviaciones ocurren cuando convertidor no es eficiente! Mati podría ayudar Toldos 12v dc dc a 80V o 70 V con componentes de alta efienta PCB perjudiciales porque estoy muy necesario amplificador 1kw puede ponerse en contacto conmigo o cristiamp usuario Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com
Muchas gracias a todos lo mejor!


----------



## dragoncity

bueno pues desde hace mucho tiempo habia mencionado que mi fuente habia funcionado a la primera y ya soporto mucha carga de trabajo hasta un gran corto que ocaciono un amigo y se imaginaran, bueno pues aun debo las fotos pero a mas tardar mañana las subire. 
cambie toda mi fuente a un nuevo pcb. esta vez lo elabore mejor (son las fotos que subire), quede muy sorprendido con las tenciones que se pueden alcanzar, hasta el momento nadamas he llevado mi fuente a los 60v. simetricos, lo mejor de todo es que no presenta oscilaciones en el transformador ni nada muy muy buen diseño. GRACIAS A TODOS SALUDOS DESDE MEXICO !!!


----------



## zaratustrax

Saludos.

Estoy armando una SMPS DC-DC siguiendo los cálculos en el libro de Pressman. Tengo algunas dudas respecto al armado del transformador, espero me puedan ayudar

El diseño que tengo es para 12V de entrada 120V de salida a 50w solo para encender 2 lamparas de 25W.

Obtengo los 120V a la salida PERO cuando conecto las puntas del osciloscopio en el DRAIN del FET tengo picos de mas de 60V 

Colocando los snubbers puedo bajarlo hasta 48V, pero aún así es demasiado, en teoría deberia tener 24V aprox. La mayor parte de las oscilaciones se eliminan, excepto el pico de voltaje.

Los FET son IRFZ44, éstos no se calientan a pesar de que he tenido picos de hasta 70V

El armado del trafo lo hago de acuerdo como dice mariano, al igual que el secundario.

No creo que se deba a un mal cálculo ya que me esta dando el voltaje de 120 a la salida.
Adjunto unas imágenes:
1) la primera muestra la forma de onda del DRAIN sin snubber
2) La segunda muestra la oscilación que hay en el pico mas alto del DRAIN
3)La tercera muestra la señal con el snubber aplicado. Notese que el ruido practicamente se ha eliminado pero el pico principal permanece ahí 

El nucleo que utilizo es un E55 con un gap bastante grande

Ahora no sé en que tanto pueda influir el gap o es preferible armarla con un nucleo sin gap? Si alguien puede ampliarme la info respecto al GAP para DC-DC lo agradecería

Gracias y espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## zaratustrax

Me respondo a mi mismo.

Por fin logré echar a andar mi transformador. 

Los problemas eran en el armado del mismo y que como dicen en comentarios anteriores NO se debe usar una ferrita con GAP, ya que la función del GAP es resetear el núcleo en fuentes tipo flyback, pero para topologías push-pull, half-bridge, full-brigde no debe de utilizarse ferritas con GAP.

Ahora la información sobre el armado la obtuve de ésta página: http://sound.westhost.com/project89.htm

En resumen, el alambrado del transformador debe cubrir los siguientes aspectos.


Se debe utilizar alambre esmaltado y si la corriente que va a pasar a través del alambre es considerable, se debe hacer un arreglo de varios hilos en vez de utilizar un alambre mas grueso, o utilizar alambre de Litz para evitar el efecto Skin



Muy importante, el embobinado debe de estar fuertemente enrollado en el carrte, es decir que el alambre debe quedar muy bien sujeto al carrete.



El procedimiento para el embobinado del primario y secundario es el mismo que aparece al principio del post


Mi problema principal era que el alambre no estaba bien sujeto al carrete y que la ferrita que utilizaba tenia GAP, asi que la opción fue buscar dos ferritas iguales y colocarlas juntas para obtener una EE sin GAP.

Espero que a alguien le sea util esta información.


----------



## dragoncity

fotos y mas fotos es la fuente con el amplificador de 200w rms 

 


las fotos junto con el amplificador estan aqui :

 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/489010/ _

saludos a todos la fuente funciona de maravilla ya en conexion con la bateria las tenciones llegaron por encima de los 70 volts en ambas ramas asi es q tube q ajustar el potenciometro para no quemar ningun amplificador saludos desde mexico


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno dragoncity, me alegro funcione correctamente la SMPS 

PD: alguien probó la placa controladora con el SG3524??

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Mariano si quiero hacer esta misma fuente pero a lazo abierto deberia colocar los pines 1 , 2, 9 y 16 cada uno con una resistencia a masa, digamos de unos 10k? Esto es correcto?


----------



## mnicolau

Para usarla a lazo abierto, con quitar el opto ya estaría... no hace falta hacer otro cambio.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

santiago61 dijo:


> Hola gente despues de un tiempito, cambie el mosfet dañado, conecte la fuente a 12V de la bateria y la smps arranco, me marcaba una tension perfectamente simetrica de +- 20.6V, pero cuando me dispongo a regularla con el preset la misma no varia, movi el preset de lado a lado y nada sigue con esa misma tension sin siquiera modificarse, la fuente esta normal, ninguna cosa rara ni sobrecalentamiento, con el corto que se produjo hace tiempo por ausencia de los fusibles, habiendose dañado un mosfet, tambien habra producido daño en algun componente de la placa del sg3525? el preset los probe y esta perfecto...





mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Santiago, revisá la realimentación... el opto tal vez se haya dañado.
> 
> Saludos



despues de unas semanas pudo conseguir algunos componentes que no conseguia, reemplaze el SG3525 , 
el TL431, el  4N35, el preset dañado y nada me sigue dando una tension simetrica de +-23V no me regula tension el preset al moverlo, no se que podra ser, enciende perfecto no hay ningun tipo de calentamiento, pero no me regula la tension...si alguien me puede dar una mano.


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

Hola que tal mnicolau soy alfredo de argentina mendoza y estoy interezado en hacer tu circuito smpds por que tengo una potencia de 200w de construya su videorockola!!! Mi pregunta prinsipal es donde sale la info del nucleo del transformador "las medidas " por el tema del enbovinado ya ley los comentarios y salis vos explicandolos pero no encuentro las medidas del nucleo. 
Y si puedo sacar la seccion que tira los +-15v directamente no aciendo esa parte del envovinado!! afectaria en algo el circuito, tengo que hacer algun puente para el pcb??
Por otro lado si es que tenes o no no importa una lista de componentes.

desde ya muchas grasias por tu tiempo saludos


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

y si podria utilizar este tipo de nucleo de ferrite ?? embobinar lo de esa manera !!! creyera que no, vos que opinas mnicolau!! gracias por tu tiempo saludos

Ver el archivo adjunto 879


----------



## santiago61

alfredo ilglesias dijo:


> Hola que tal mnicolau soy alfredo de argentina mendoza y estoy interezado en hacer tu circuito smpds por que tengo una potencia de 200w de construya su videorockola!!! Mi pregunta prinsipal es donde sale la info del nucleo del transformador "las medidas " por el tema del enbovinado ya ley los comentarios y salis vos explicandolos pero no encuentro las medidas del nucleo.
> Y si puedo sacar la seccion que tira los +-15v directamente no aciendo esa parte del envovinado!! afectaria en algo el circuito, tengo que hacer algun puente para el pcb??
> Por otro lado si es que tenes o no no importa una lista de componentes.
> 
> desde ya muchas grasias por tu tiempo saludos



Hola Alfredo, no soy mariano pero te respondo, mira lo del ferrite podes utilizar hasta los de una fuente atx hasta un toroidal, esta explicado a lo largo del post algunos lo realizaron con una de una fuente atx eso si con menos alambres, lo cual podras sacar menos potencia que utilizando el propuesto por mariano al principio del post que ronda los 400W (EE42/21/15), con uno de pc EI33 creo que es podras sacar unos 200W eso si con menos alambres en paralelo, en mi caso lo hize con un toroide, pero despues de un corto no logro hacer arrancar la fuente, ha con respecto a lo que preguntas del bobinado y el circuito de los +-15 los puedes relegar tranquilamente.

PD: te recomiendo leer detenidamente el post completo, y si es posible vuelvelo a leer.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, respecto a los transformadores de la fuente, a mi se me haria mas facil hacerle el transformador con uno que no sea de fuente de PC, pero que inconveniente habria???
Si se pudiera hacer, como se que voltajes lleva cada debanado, para sacar las vueltas especificas de mi nucleo que NO fuente de pc
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Cacho

¿Hablás de un núcleo de chapas apiladas?
En ese caso NO va a funcionar, o te va a entregar una nada de potencia en el mejor de los casos (se satura muchísimo más rápido que los de ferrita).

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

yo hablaba de trasnsformadores como este, con laminas "E" "I" de hierro dulce, de los normales de equipos
Se podra???


----------



## gca

De hierro dulce no sirve, necesitas de ferrita.

Saludos


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

hola que tal !!! cuando hace referencia a la cantidad de alambre 

((usé alambre 0.32[mm] diámetro (AWG 28), tomé 8 de ellos y los enrrollé con ayuda de un taladro para formar uno sólo. Hice unos 10 metros y sobró )) 

De esto yo entiendo que hay que comprar 80m de este alambre 0.32mm , o es que hay que comprar 10m???  yo interpreto 80m por que dice 10 m del alambre enrollado de 8 cables, entonces 8x10?? esta bien mi comprencion?..... disculpen mi ignorancia saludos =)


----------



## mnicolau

alfredo ilglesias dijo:


> De esto yo entiendo que hay que comprar 80m de este alambre 0.32mm , o es que hay que comprar 10m???  yo interpreto 80m por que dice 10 m del alambre enrollado de 8 cables, entonces 8x10?? esta bien mi comprencion?..... disculpen mi ignorancia saludos =)



Hola Alfredo, efectivamente tomé 8 alambres de 10[m] cada uno y formé uno sólo. El alambre de cobre se vende por peso, no por longitud. Si buscás una tabla de alambres, vas a ver que por cada [Kg] de esa medida, tenés aprox 1400[m], así que comprando unos 100[gr] tenés de sobra (cuesta unos 50$ el [Kg]).

Saludos


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

hola mnicolau estoy en proceso de hacer la fuente !!! y consegui un nucleo extremadamente grande de un peda*Z*o de monitor enorme !!ajaj *ES*toy re feliz el tema es que se pasa unos milimetros de grande !! afectara en algo ??? se puede usar si es un poco mas grande ?? y tiene un poco de gap lo cual lo voy achicar un poco así queda unido !!! ... gracias por su ayuda continua !! saludos =)


----------



## gca

El tamaño no importa, mientras mas grande mas potencia le podes sacar.

Saludos


----------



## martt

hola alguien save como determinar que potencia se puede sacar a cada nucleo o si existe alguna tabla con la misma

saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

pues la formula para sacar la potencia de los nucleos de trafos, de chapas de hierro "E" "I", es:

(Lado x Lado)² 
ejemplo: Tengo un nucle de 3.5cm x 4cm, entonces:
3.5 x 4 = 14

14 x 14 = 196 

196 WATTS EN EL NUCLEO

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

Hola amigos disculpen mi ignorancia !! Miniculaun  como hiciste para poner ese suich o periya on of que conectaste de el pbs  con el + ??? Gracias por su ayuda continua tamos terminando la fuente =) saludos


----------



## gca

Ese + es el remote . Si conectas el remote a +12v se enciende la fuente. Por lo tanto +(remote)--switch--+12v.

Saludos


----------



## martt

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> pues la formula para sacar la potencia de los nucleos de trafos, de chapas de hierro "E" "I", es:
> 
> (Lado x Lado)²
> ejemplo: Tengo un nucle de 3.5cm x 4cm, entonces:
> 3.5 x 4 = 14
> 
> 14 x 14 = 196
> 
> 196 WATTS EN EL NUCLEO
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



y la de ferrite cual 
saludos


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

hola amigos... TENGO UN PROBLEMA... ARME LA FUENTE A LA HORA DE PROBARLA, NO PRENDEN LOS LEDS , ME CALIENTAN LOS 3 PRIMEROS TRANCITORES Y EL PIN 10 DEL INTEGRADO ME MARCA 0.1V OSEA ESTA BN ESA MEDIDA......... NECESITO SU AYUDA POR FAVOR.... CUAL SERA EL PROBLEMA ????..... SALUDOS

noto raro que me calienten los 3 primeros trancitores y el ultimo ni caliente !!! he verificado las resistencias de la plaquetita y etsan todas bn hasta la de 820 k ..... saludos...


----------



## FBustos

820K?? es de 8.2k la r de la placa pequeña.
si calientan los 3 primeros transistores puede ser por el sg352X o estan mal hechas las bobinas o estan malos los mosfets!.
si no te prenden los leds puede ser que esten al revéz o tal vez estan malos los diodos, me inclino mas por que estan al revez Y/O tienes problemas con las bobinas.

comenta como te va.


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

la resistencia que hacia referencia era la de abajo de el potencio metro la de 820k.... pero el integrado esta nuevo !! las bobinas no creo que esten mal.... lo hise muy detenidamente y contando bien las vueltas....... y los led no tan al revez... !!! q*UE* hago.... no puedo testiar algo ??


----------



## Diego German

alfredo ilglesias dijo:


> la resistencia que hacia referencia era la de abajo de el potencio metro la de 820k.... pero el integrado esta nuevo !! las bobinas no creo que esten mal.... lo hise muy detenidamente y contando bien las vueltas....... y los led no tan al revez... !!! q hago.... no puedo testiar algo ??



Esa resistencia que mensionas es de 820Ω no de 820k reemplazala ..
Tienes algun valor de tension a la salida???

saludos...


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

no no tengo ningún valor , la estoy privando con una fuente de pc marca 11.9v.... influye ?

la tengo bien a la resistencia me equivoque al ponerla aca !!


----------



## Diego German

alfredo ilglesias dijo:


> no no tengo ningún valor , la estoy privando con una fuente de pc marca 11.9v.... influye ?



No para nada yo tambien pruebo un dc-dc que tengo con una fuente de pc...

Una cosa revisa a que frecuencia el IC esta oscilando y tambien revisa que le este lleganto tension a pin 15 y 13...
Seria bueno que subas unas fotos de tu pcb..

saludos...


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

no he tenido nigun tipo de corte nada .... solo calientan esos 3 primeros trancitores...

a laos pines 13 y 15 me llegan los 11.8v !!! y al 10 casi 0 v

amigos me acabo de dar cuneta de que es el segundo trancitor el que calienta solamente !!! deve ser que etsa en corto ???

Saben como puedo identificar si uno de los trancitores esta quemado ?


----------



## FBustos

Prueba un mosfet a cada lado solamente. La fuente de pc se protege (apaga) al probar la smps???
intenta subir una foto por ambos lados de tu placa .

saludos


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

!!! hola que tal amigos.... les comento como anterior mente pero con algunos cambios de rebicion..... he echo la fuente y no me prende ni tira tencion!!! , lo unico que hace es calentar el segundo trancitor de izquierda a derecha !!!..... y lo raro que es que calienta ese solo y no el que lo acompaña!!! he revisado los led estan bien puestos, la pcb chiquita me mide 0.1v el ping 10 el 13 y el 15 me miden 12v...... 

que puede estar mal???? gracias por su tiempo y ayuda saludos ...


----------



## Diego German

alfredo ilglesias dijo:


> !!! hola que tal amigos.... les comento como anterior mente pero con algunos cambios de rebicion..... he echo la fuente y no me prende ni tira tencion!!! , lo unico que hace es calentar el segundo trancitor de izquierda a derecha !!!..... y lo raro que es que calienta ese solo y no el que lo acompaña!!! he revisado los led estan bien puestos, la pcb chiquita me mide 0.1v el ping 10 el 13 y el 15 me miden 12v......
> 
> que puede estar mal???? gracias por su tiempo y ayuda saludos ...


 O bien el primario o el secuendario esta en contrafase revisa eso puede que este fallando tambien cambia ese mosfet que calienta .. Una cosa mas cambia si podes el IC puede que este fallando pero primero revisa si esta oscilando...

saludos...

Pd: Y las fotos????


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

Seeeeeeee!!! Anduvo amigos anduvo...y joya !!! =) el unico problema es que no se puede probar con una feuente de pc como dicen algunos hacia que salte la protecciÓn y yo pensaba que tenia un corto!!!! Gracias por toda su ayuda y saludos  =)


----------



## Diego German

alfredo ilglesias dijo:


> Seeeeeeee!!! Anduvo amigos anduvo...y joya !!! =) el unico problema es que no se puede probar con una feuente de pc como dicen algunos hacia que salte la protecciÓn y yo pensaba que tenia un corto!!!! Gracias por toda su ayuda y saludos  =)


Me alegro que te haya funcionado y que no haya sido problema de tu fuente ahora si a disfrutarla 

Pues yo tengo la mia funcionando con una fuente de pc y cero problemas lo que si el circuito integrado es un TL494 las unicas veces que se activa  la proteccion es cuando sobrepasa el nivel de corriente de 12A y se apaga la fuente de pc y sucede esto cuando le subo el volumen a los amplificadores que pruebo  pero la apago y la prendo nuevamente y vuelve a funcionar y es mas apenas calientan los mosfet por eso se me hace raro que no te haya funcionado con fuente de pc ...


saludos...


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

diego gracias por tu ayuda...... ahora me salto un problema !!! =( ....me marca 40v y necesito 46 ye después  cuando conecto una lampara de auto de 12 v no la prende... cuando coloco una chica si la prende pero pareciera que no esta entregando los 400w  cunado la conecto a una potencia cae la tencion ... los leds  como que se apagan!!!! 

Hay alguna medida que pueda corroborar el embibinado ?? Que deveria estar   tirando .... O el tema va por otro lado !!! El nucleo que utilice es   enorme es mas grande q*UE* el original por un centÍmetro...... Gracias por   su ayuda saludos =)[/quote]


----------



## juan Fraire

Hola mnicolau , he echo la fuente !!! a la par, también el transformador. Cuando la enchufo pareciera que esta todo bien y me regula de 23v hasta 40 v (yo nesesito 46v ). Pero el tema es  que cuando intento hacer la prueba con la lampara de 12v esta hace un estallido y después se estabilisa a un voltaje mucho mas bajo y si bario la fuente no se nota alguna diferencia !!! creo tener un problema con la retroalimentacion? veo que cae el voltaje.... agradezco siempre su ayuda y tiempo saludos =)


----------



## juan Fraire

Para agregar mas informacion de mi situacion... me calientan los trancitores y los diodos son los 860 que aguantan mas amperes , estos no calientan nada !!! saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Alfredo, antes que nada... dónde estás conectando la lámpara de 12[V]?
Qué carga estás conectando a la salida de la fuente?

Saludos


----------



## juan Fraire

mnicolau.. soy alfredo la estoy conectando con el g y el + a la lampara y cuando la conecte con una potencia de 200w no la hace andr bien ademas de que cae el voltaje a 37v cuando marca 40 y nesesito 46.... creo que la retroalimentacion esta andando bien por que hace variar el voltajge pero al momento en que cae el voltage ?? eso es error del integrado o del optocoplador... las recistencias estan todas bn hastal a de 820om ... saludos graicas por ayudarme.. =)


----------



## mnicolau

juan Fraire dijo:


> mnicolau.. soy alfredo la estoy conectando con el g y el + a la lampara



 no entendí muy bien qué quisiste decir ahí. Explicá un poco mejor la conexión de esa lámpara porque no sé para qué la estás conectando en realidad... 

Si la estás usando como lámpara serie a la entrada de la SMPS, tené en cuenta que es esa la causa por la cual se cae la tensión de salida, simplemente porque aumenta el consumo en la entrada y cae mayor tensión sobre la lámpara, reduciendo la tensión de entrada de la SMPS.

Saludos


----------



## juan Fraire

La estoy conectando para hacer la prueba que mensionas vos en los comentarios anteriore. Y cuando la conecte a una potencia de +- 46v caia la tencion de los leds.... la lampara la ponecto a la salida de la fuetne al positivo y g comun... ... el tema es que la lampara es  de un auto de 50w y deveria prenderla pero solo hace un chispaso al intentar conectarla y se muere el canal donde la conecte pro qe el led casi se apaga. Cuando ise una prueba con juna lampara de 12v mas chica andava pero no regulava y tenia poca potencia...espero averme expresado bien.. gracias por tu ayuda saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Por lo que comentás, estás conectando una lámpara de 12[V] a la salida de 40[V], es así? Por qué hacés eso??


----------



## juan Fraire

eso es lo que yo pensava... por que usavan esa lampara para provarla !!!...                                           Ha soy un estuu.... Cunado ley tu comentario de la lampara era en la   entrada lo malinterprete por qjue vi un video que alguien jla puso a la   salida y variava el voltage.... Disculpame....  "pero el tema va por  que  cuando la conecto a la fuenta e una potencia de 200w y me cae la   tencion a 37.... Cuando mido antes de conectarla ala salida marca 40 ???   Y la potencia no funciona vien devido a que pide los +-46....





Una pregunta por esas casualidades si conectas alrebes los polos !!! pueden llegar a explotar los trancitores? o si dejas conectada la potencia y prendes la fuente por sobre carga podrian explotar ??? saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> *3º Bobinar el secundario:* acá se hace ambas ramas a la vez, para que queden idénticas. Entonces, tomás "el alambre" para cada rama del secundario (recordamos, 2 alambres de 8 hilos cada uno, para cada rama), el primer extremo del alambre de una rama, lo soldás en "h" y el primer extremo del alambre de la otra rama, en "i".


Hola Mariano.

Estaba leyendo desde el principio del thread, y no entiendo cuando decís "se hace ambas ramas a la vez..."
O sea, según tu explicación, deberíamos empezar soldando el punto medio a uno de los pines y bobinar todo el mogollón de alambre en un mismo sentido, y luego tomar las dos puntas...

Pero... si hacemos eso, ¿No desaparece la diferencia de potencial entre los extremos?

Mmm, me perdí un poco. Te pregunto esto porque ya estuve experimentando diferentes maneras de bobinar, y resultó que cuando hacía una prueba con otro elevador (te acordás el ZVS driver?), bobiné ambas ramas del secundario a la vez, y oh sorpresa cuando al poner una carga entre los extremos no pasaba nada, ¡es lógico!, pero si entre cada extremo y el centro...

Me parece que estoy entendiendo mal... 

Saludos che!
PS: Creo que me voy a armar esta fuente al final.


----------



## guille2

Hola, se bobina las dos ramas a la vez. 
  En el secundario, cuando tenes los dos cabos de alambre listos, tenes que conectar uno en el centro y el otro en el extremo. Luego das las vueltas, medís con el tester, y el que comienza en el centro lo soldas al extremo libre y el que comienza en el otro extremo lo soldas en el centro.

  Espero se entienda, yo cometí este error en la primera fuente que arme y recién cuando alguien comento el problema me di cuenta


----------



## Tavo

Mmm... soy de madera! :cabezon:

Sigo con dudas! para qué es necesario que se bobinen ambas ramas a la vez?? Es por cuestiones meramente prácticas o eléctricas? 

Nooo, disculpen soy de madera... 

Saludos.


----------



## gca

Se hacen las dos ramas a la vez para que sean lo mas simetricas y parecidas posibles ,asi tenes tensiones casi iguales.

Saludos


----------



## david2009

mnicolau unas fotos de como bobinar el toroide  y como van a a la placa estaria bien . primero una del primario despues otra del secundario y otra del tersiario


----------



## mnicolau

En el txt que está dentro del archivo se tiene la descripción para realizar los devanados y extán explicados con más claridad durante el thread.

Tavo, se bobinan ambas ramas a la vez para que sean idénticas entre sí, como comenta KiuKIV; responde tanto a cuestiones prácticas como eléctricas. Pero hay que tener en cuenta cómo se conectan los extremos para que queden correctamente en serie y ambas con el mismo sentido, eso es lo importante. De lo contrario se inducen tensiones en sentido contrario y se anulan.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> En el txt que está dentro del archivo se tiene la descripción para realizar los devanados y extán explicados con más claridad durante el thread.
> 
> Tavo, se bobinan ambas ramas a la vez para que sean idénticas entre sí, como comenta KiuKIV; responde tanto a cuestiones prácticas como eléctricas. Pero hay que tener en cuenta cómo se conectan los extremos para que queden correctamente en serie y ambas con el mismo sentido, eso es lo importante. *De lo contrario se inducen tensiones en sentido contrario y se anulan.*
> 
> Saludos



Claro!! A eso me refería yo!!

Yo pensaba que si se empieza a bobinar desde el punto medio (GND), ambas ramas en un solo sentido, se anulan las fases!

bueno, ya voy a ver bien como es el asunto!

Gracias, Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

Pero hay que tener en cuenta cómo se conectan los extremos para que queden correctamente en serie y ambas con el mismo sentido, eso es lo importante. De lo contrario se inducen tensiones en sentido contrario y se anulan.

Saludos

Lee bien


----------



## tatajara

Che gracias por la data mariano, tavo, sergiod y kiukiv 
Estoy por armarla yo también
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

De nada tata, si es la primera de este tipo que arman, tal vez les interese empezar por la que tratan en este thread:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fuente-amplificador-auto-pocos-componentes-16759/

Es de menor potencia (pero mayor a la necesaria en muchos casos) por lo tanto más sencilla, menos componentes, menos complicaciones, más barata.. etc.

Saludos


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

Hola mariano tengo una pregunta !! "O PARA EL QUE ESTE EN EL TEMA" LES  cuento hice la fuente y se ve todo joya(LA TENCION ME ES SIMÉTRICA HASTA +-40V) al momento de conectarla a una potencia de 200w reales !!! cuando subo el volumen cae la tencion el la fuente !!! y se me corta la potencia el sonido !!! osea casi no chupo nada de amperage que se cae la tencion (se ve como cae en los led )!! SERA UN PROBLEMA DE RETROALIMENTACION EN LA FUENTE ??? POR ESO CAE Y NO LA MANTIENE ??? POR DONDE PUEDO EMPEZAR ?? GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA SALUDOS =)


----------



## Holas

Para  empezar , te fijastes que no halla corto , porque tambièn pasa eso , cuando hay corto...


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

Si hubiese corto  deveria verse algo raro o calentarse sola ???


----------



## FBustos

con que la estas alimentando?


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

Con la una fuente de pc de 23a pero tambiÉn la prove en una camioneta !! Y hace lo mismo anda pero derrepente se corta la mÚsica !!! Como si se saturara la fuente  los led caen de la fuente y el del lado izquierdo cae mas que el del derecho !!! La potencia pide +-46v y la fuente me entrega +-40 !!! Yo pienso que cae un poco el voltaje y los trancitores de la potencia se apagan !!! Pero no entiendo esa saturacion de la fuente !! No se sale la saturacion hasta que no desconecto los parlantes y los vuelvo a conectar !!!


----------



## FBustos

hiciste la fuente tal cual dice el esquema??, q*UE* nucleo usas ?, cuanto uF de filtrado tienes?, los cables de alimentancion de q*UE* seccion son??
saludos


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

Te cuento !! Si la hice tal cual sale en el post !!! El nÚcleo es enorme lo saque de un monitor re viejo de 23" le saque el gap !!! Ahora que estoy testando el voltaje en la potencia me marca 35 y cae mientras le subo el volumen hasta los 18 y aiii se satura (se corta la mÚsica ) cae a 0.8v queda asÍ hasta que saco el parlante !!! Los cables son re anchos !!! No se a que te referÍs con secciÓn !!!  Si es por el ancho son bien grandes !!!


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

Hola amigos saben alguna manera en que se pueda  sacar el optocoplador y poder dejar la fuente a su maximo todo el tiempo !!!! No se si me esta fallando esa etapa !!! Alguna manera puenteando los pines del opto !! Saludos y gracias =)


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Alfredo, quitá el opto del zócalo y ya trabajaría a lazo abierto la fuente, ojo con los capacitores de salida si son de 50[V]; la tensión puede subir más de eso.

Yo le dudaría al núcleo que estás usando, al cual le eliminaste el gap, eso nunca resulta muy bien y parecería venir por ese lado el problema...

Saludos


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

dale gracias mnicolau !!!! el tema del nucleo es enorme de 5x6cm y 2 cm de ancho !! cuando lo lije quedo hasta que no pasara luz entre las partes !!!  saludos

minocolau hice la prueba !! sube a 48v !!! pero sigue cayendo !!! tenes razón el problema no es la retroalimentacion !!! que me recomendas que vea !!! el núcleo ??? el embobinado? los cables en paralelo ? saludos y gracias por tu tiempo =)


----------



## FBustos

lo mas probable es que sea el nucleo, ya que le quitaste el gap, cuesta mucho que quede parejo... cuantos uF tienes a la entrada?? que amplificador usas?


----------



## mnicolau

Si... yo lo 1º que haría sería bobinar en un nuevo núcleo sin gap, también podría ser un toroide.
Hasta con un núcleo de fuente de PC obtendrías mejor resultado que el que estás teniendo ahora.

Saludos


----------



## FBustos

Mariano, gusto en saludarte. Por lo que entiendo el amplificador clipea y queda oscilando, me gustaria saber que amplificador es, y saber si probó el amplificador en una fuente lineal para descartar el amplificador.


----------



## mnicolau

Un gusto FBustos, es una clara posibilidad lo que comentás. 
Yo me centré en el núcleo ni bien leí que tenía gap y fue eliminado, ya que nunca queda parejo (como comentaste en el post anterior) y esas mínimas diferencias que quedan suelen producir caídas en la tensión, vibraciones, ruidos, oscilaciones, etc.

Saludos


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

AMIGOS !!! LES COMENTO EL AMPLIFICADOR ES ETSA DE 200W REALES DE CONSTRUYA SU VIDEOROCO.A !!!
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_amp200w.php

no le he probado con otra fuente !!! osea nesesitaria una de +-33v de 200vatios !!! difícil de conseguir !!! saludos gracias

el tema del gap !!! si lo saque y no pasaba lus entre las uniones !!! ha pero el nucleo me quedo con una e mas grande que la otra eso afecta ??? saludos


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

Amigos !!! Les comento ya hice las pruebas por separados y el problema viene de la fuente !!

El tema es ahora medi con un osiloscopio que los transitores funcionaban bien y aumentaban hasta un 50 por ciento !!! 

Deduciendo todo es el nucleo el transformador !!! Asi que voy a ver si lo desarmo y veo si es tan bien soldado los cables no se que otra cosa pueda ser !!! Gracias por su ayuda saludos


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

Mnicolau !!! Te comento ya desarme el transformador !!!

- necesaria saber si es que estÁn andando bien los transistores !!! Al 50% de su trabajo el ancho de la frecuencia????

- al desarmar el transformador lo veo de otro punto de vista y en una de las patas del nucleo ee no se estaba tocando del todo bien por milesimas!! Pero pasaba luz

- cuando lo pegue con la gotita no tiene que ir entremedio de los nucleos ? Eso afecta si la pongo entremedio de las dos "e" ?

- este nÚcleo es muy grande !! La pata central por donde pasa el embobinado es cuadrado de 2cm x 1,7cm este cuadrado interno al ser mas grandes que sus nucleos usa mas alambre y hace de mas resistencia puede afectar ???

Bueno estas son mis dudas para ver por que cae tanto la tencion !!!si tienen alguna opiniÓn sera recibida saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Alfredo, todo indica (según el 2º punto que comentás), que el problema viene por el lado del trafo, tal como habíamos anticipado.

Cuando pegues los núcleos, colocá pegamento en todas las columnas, incluso la central.

No afecta que el núcleo sea grande (incluso, es una ventaja), la diferencia de resistencia en los alambres es totalmente despreciable.

Respecto a los TRs, el controlador se encarga de modular el ancho del pulso, no es algo fijo.

Saludos


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

hola !!!mnicolau !! te comento nuevamente por que parese que me borraron el mensaje pro escribirlo en mayúscula pido disculpas !!! compre un ferrita un poco mas chico pero entra el embobinado lo ise nuevamente . Tira -+41v, pero me sigue haciendo lo mismo cunado la conecto con la potencia !! me cae el volvtage !! alguna suguerencia !! si ver los trancitores , no se que hacer esto me shokeo !!! =(  solamente calientan los trancitores nada mas calienta  ¿¿ puede aber alguna diferencia entre los tipos de ferria ?? he visto algunos mas duros que otros o mas densos !!!.... saludos


----------



## FBustos

alfredo, puedes intercalar un amperimetro entre la fuente de pc y la smps, cuanto marca cuando, al subirle al amplificador, cae el voltaje de la smps??

lo que se calienta son los mosfets? el transformador hace ruido?, se calienta? 

sube fotos por los 2 lados de tu smps.


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

bustos que tal !!!  te comento el tema es que me cae el voltaje al subir el volumen de la potencia !!!  si lo que calientan son los mostfer por deduccion pienso que estan trabajando bien por que calienta considerablemente. el transformador no me hace ruido ni calienta paresiera que lo hice al pepe por que esta trabajando como con el antiguo nucleo mas grande !! me hace lo mismo.....
 (( les comento algo antes de aver cambiado el transformador un amigo la enchufo con los polos invertidos, lo cual quemo un diodio z de la PBC chica. y quemo una pistita. lo remplace y volvió andar tranquilamente. Esto pudo a ver afectado al integrado prinsipal ? o alguna parte ? ))))
 Si tenes una pagina para pasarme a si subo fotos  te agradeceria no encunetro una. Saludos !! =)


----------



## FBustos

Para subir imágenes tienes éstas páginas (el foro tambien permite subir imagenes, dale en ir a avanzado).

http://imageshack.us/ http://photobucket.com/

que mosfets estás utilizando?, la fuente de pc sigue encendida luego de que cae la tension de la smsps??

intercarlaste un amperimetro?, cuanto marca?

pd: revisa tus mensajes privados..


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

Acá pude subir las fotos al fin !! hay una que sale sin el tranfo !! ese era el tranfo mas grande que tenia antes !! las otras son de este ahora !!! ya vi el mensaje y te agregue pero parse que no te aparece a vos !! agregame vos Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com.  si me recomendas hacer alguna medision alla en la facu tengo todo para hacerlas. La fuente no se apaga dise que es para 12A. Los motsfer son los que salen en el pcb los originales según el diseño. 
Les comento medí con el amperimetro esta chupando 2A lo cual deveria usar 5 aprox con 200w ha 46v ahora me deve estar entregando 50w mas o menos la la fuente =(

gracias saludos


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

amigos tengo una pregunta !!! si los mostsfer me calientan mucho pero mucho cuando la conecto a la potencia !!! pero cuando no la conecto no calientan !!! sabrían por donde puede venir el problema ??? gracias por su tiempo


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

Hola alguien me podría decir cual es la justa inductancia del transformador?? primario y secundaro? saludos gracias


----------



## santiago61

Querias hacerle una consulta estoy por armar el amplificador melody de 200W el cual recomiendan una fuente con filtrado de 10.000uF por cada rama, habra algun inconveniente si lo alimento con esta dc-dc? mi duda era por que esta fuente tiene un filtrado de 2000 UF por rama y por lo visto parece poco... le podre agregar a esta fuente mas capacitores de mayor uF?? por ejemplo dos de 4700uF por rama....el ampli se alimenta con +-52V.


----------



## gca

En estas fuentes que trabajan a altas frecuencias no necesitas filtros tan grandes. En esta fuente con este filtrado alcansa.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

hola gente! bueno les comento que redimensione el PCB haciendolo de menor dimension basandome en la dc-dc de mariano,utilzando un EI40 para sacar unos 200W quite la etapa de salida de +-12V, y los led de la salida ya que no los utilizare...la idea es meterla adentro de un gabinete de una potencia Sound Barrier el cual tenia un KAXXXX que tiraba no mas de 22W, al fuente alimentara 1TDA 7294 o en lo posible 2,los cuales iran en los extremos (por eso los espaciaos a los costados del PCB)..., los IRFZ tendran su disipador, el disipador del carcaza sera unicamente para los TDA, las pistas iran todas estañadas, si las notan que son delgadas.... igualemente no es la version final faltan uno que otros retoques...espero no tener problemas, si alguien le pudiera pegar una mirada ,espero su opinion....les estare agradecido!...chiflen si notan algo raro...


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

Hola que tal !! necesitaria saber si alguien este al tanto sobre estas fuentes !! les comento he hecho 4 beses el transformador con distintos núcleos el ultimo directamente use uno de una fuente atx que decía de 400w el tema es que me hace exactamente lo mismo que con los otros transformadores, va cayendo el voltaje mientras subo el volumen de la potencia hasta que se apaga al mismo volumen que en los otros !!! alguien la ha hecho con núcleos de una atx!!!
Para acotar tuve que bajar a la mitad de alambres en paralelos tanto en primario como secundario saludos gracias por su tiempo....

Para agregar el nucleo este es un EER-35C no he encontrado especificaciones en internet por el tema de la frecuencia he impedancia !!! si alguien lo conoce se lo agradecería o algún núcleo de alguna atx que funcione !! saludos


----------



## zopilote

alfredo ilglesias dijo:


> Hola que tal !! necesitaria saber si alguien este al tanto sobre estas fuentes !! les comento he hecho 4 beses el transformador con distintos núcleos el ultimo directamente use uno de una fuente atx que decía de 400w el tema es que me hace exactamente lo mismo que con los otros transformadores, va cayendo el voltaje mientras subo el volumen de la potencia hasta que se apaga al mismo volumen que en los otros !!! alguien la ha hecho con núcleos de una atx!!!
> Para acotar tuve que bajar a la mitad de alambres en paralelos tanto en primario como secundario saludos gracias por su tiempo....
> 
> Para agregar el nucleo este es un EER-35C no he encontrado especificaciones en internet por el tema de la frecuencia he impedancia !!! si alguien lo conoce se lo agradecería o algún núcleo de alguna atx que funcione !! saludos


 Solo bobinaste mal el transformador, hazlo como se debe.


----------



## mnicolau

Alfredo, comentá un poco más cómo estás alimentando la fuente... con una batería o una ATX? Mediste la tensión de entrada a medida que aumentás el volumen?

PD: no estarás usando una lámpara serie no?

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

Alfredo como dice mariano...yo en otra fuente DC que arme, tenai ese problema regulaba bien hasta que conectaba un ampli con TDA7294 y empezaba a caer la tension a medida que subia el volumen...y no sabia por que, y logico no habia retirado la lampara en serie con el positivo de la alimentacion de la fuente...retirada la misma, solucionado el problema,  proba la fuente con una bateria de coche, las fuentes de pc, dan malos resultados... 

les comento que voy a hacer otra fuente la misma de mariano pero redimensionada...y voy a utilizar una trafo EI40 de pc. como no van a entrar los devanados propuestos en el proyecto lo voy a reducir... y querias preguntarles si estoy en lo correcto:

*reduciria un 20%de los devanados
--Primario: 32 alambres ( 4 alambres de 8 hilos cada uno)   

--Secundario: 12 alambres ( 2 alambres de 6 hilos cada uno)

y en el caso de no entrar los devanados optare por:

*reduciria un 40%de los devanados
--Primario: 24 alambres ( 3 alambres de 8 hilos cada uno)

--Secundario: 10 alambres ( 2 alambres de 5 hilos cada uno)

Podria utilizar esa configuracion de alambres? para que sea lo mas proporcional posible la reduccion de alambres en primario y secundario de manera de no afectar el desempeño de la fuente.

Otra pregunta estara medianamente bien el ruteado de este PCB??? el mismo esta basado en la DC-DC 2.0  digo para evitar posibles ruidos o malos desempeños en la misma.


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

Hola amigos gracias por sus respuestas !! primero creo que no estoy embobinando mal el transfo ya lo corrobore con mi hermano que esta estudiando potencias ing electronico !! el tema es que me tira la tencion cimetrica correcta y recula correctamente. Si lo estoy probando con una alimentación atx voy hacer esa prueba con una bateria de auto. Y no estoy usando una lampara enserie !!!

Por el tema de ese núcleo nadie lo conoce o sabe si funciona en esta frecuencia ?? es de uan atx no se la impedancia pero deveria tirarme unos 200w si la fuente decia ser de 400w 

saludos gracias por su tiempo

ha y las resistencias de 2w las de salida calientan significativamente !! esta bien eso creo o no ?.... para eso están puestas....

Por las dudas voy a pasar a explicarles como he embobinado los transformadores hasta ahora !! 1º agarre el alambre del primario en el punto c con sentido a la derecha hice 2 vueltas termino en d luego desde d hice hacia la derecha nuevamente 2 vueltas y termino en e. Para el secundario acarre los 2 juntos he hice las 8 espiras en cualquier siendo las 2 a la ves.... El primario esta bien ?? saludos


----------



## gca

Como uniste los extremos del secundario?

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

mnicolau dijo:


> Mediste la tensión de entrada a medida que aumentás el volumen?



Lo que cité es fundamental, si cae la tensión de la fuente que alimenta a esta SMPS, nunca se va a mantener constante la tensión de salida.


----------



## Diego German

Hola Alfredo es normal que las resistencias de 2w calienten 

Eso de usar fuentes de pc para probar estas DC-DC al momento de exigirlas te da malos resultados lo ideal es probar con la bateria del auto  

Yo probaba con la fuente de Pc al momento de acerlas arrancar la primera vez por si algo estaba mal o en corto la fuente de pc se apaga por la proteccion contra corto circuito jejeje 

saludos...


----------



## diks

holas foristas
una pregunta mnicolau, de donde sacaste los calculos para hacer la bobina de entrada L1? y q funcion cumple?

pd: estube revisando los post pero no encontre ese dato, talves no me fije bien, en todo caso si es asi diganmelo porfavor y buscare otra ves.

saludos


----------



## zopilote

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, si revisás el libro de Marty Brown, en el "Apendix E" (pág 241), tenés toda la info para realizar el cálculo de ese filtro EMI.
> 
> Saludos





EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Yo pregunté como calcular el filtro EMI en unos post anteriores, erróneamente yo he comenzado diseñando el filtro EMI, sin siquiera tener la fuente hecha para saber que ruido a que frecuencia quiero atenuar.
> 
> De cualquier forma en el proceso encontré documentos de utildiad y los dejo por si a alguien le sirven.
> 
> CAPACITORS FOR RFI SUPPRESSION OF THE AC LINE BASIC FACTS.pdf
> EMI Design.pdf
> How to Use Capacitor Type EMI suppression Filter.pdf
> Mathcad - Mathcad filter EMI.pdf
> 
> He visto en los post que le dedican cálculos y diseño al trafo pro ejemplo, pero al filtro de línea no mencionan mucho, quizás no sea necesario y yo le este poniendo demasiada atención, de cualquier manera les dejo los pdf.
> 
> Saludos


 Eso esta dentro de los filtros emi, esto es algo que puedes encontrar.


----------



## alfredo ilglesias

mnicolau dijo:


> Lo que cité es fundamental, si cae la tensión de la fuente que alimenta a esta SMPS, nunca se va a mantener constante la tensión de salida.



Hola mariano que tal... mira te comento probé en la batería y hace lo mismo ... me fije en unas medisiones con el osiloscopio y esta trabajando a una frecuencia de 66kHz osea el periodo entraba en ese tiempo.... sabes cual es la frecuencia de trabajo que deveria tener ?? y si es que esta mal  
( vi que decía que eran 100KhZ eso puede estar haciendo que se calienten los mostsfer. Sabes cual es la resistencia que hace variar la frecuencia en el pcb chiquito o como puedo cambiarla).... 
creo que tengo un problema en la frecuencia los mostsfer me calientan mucho.. saludos gracias


----------



## ivercingo

hola  no soy tan nuevo en el foro pero me interesa mucho que funcione la  DC-DC de mnicolau  , yo digo  que el problema debe estar el el bobinado o en el núcleo  porque la circuiteria la usan los amplificadores profesionales   chequeen  los diagramas ,ficha técnica y comparen es de un sony MX-554ZR muy buena potencia yo e visto el tranformador es del tipo toroidal y es "pequeno" analicen el esquema y opinen si es necesario cambiar el tranformador.


----------



## ivercingo

aquí  hay mas diagramas los descargue  de una wed de manuales de servicio  .  si quieres ver el original?,  esta en esta pagina introduces código  y descargashttp://www.givemefile.es/smanuals/amplifiers/sony/file/515.html


----------



## santiago61

Hola a toda la comunidad! bueno como comente post mas atras rediseñe el PCB de la fuente DC-DC 2.0 de mariano, para que entre adentro de un gabinete de una potencia comercial de dimensiones reducidas...bueno les comento que ya todo montado la pruebo con una bateria de auto , con lampara en serie y todos los recaudos necesarios, todo bien no hay sobrecalentamientos de ningun componente, es mas ni calientan los mosfet ni los MUR, bueno contento por que no volo nada , y me dispongo a controlar las tensiones en ambas ramas lo cual mido +35.4V y -10.3V en la rama negativa.

el trafo es de las suguientes caracteristicas (manteniendo relación de espiras 1:4)

*reduje un 20%de los devanados
--Primario: 32 alambres ( 4 alambres de 8 hilos cada uno) 

--Secundario: 12 alambres ( 2 alambres de 6 hilos cada uno)

Me podrian hechar una mano para guiarme a resolver este problema, y averiguar del porque semejante diferencia de tensiones??? 







PD :la fuente regula desde 51v como maximo y 33v como minimo, medido en la rama solo positiva...


----------



## santiago61

solucionado el problema! la fuente tiene tensiones perfectamente simetricas regulando desde +-23v a +-55v ,el problema soldaduras frias y falsos contactos en los terminales del trafo, la fuente se comporta bien no calienta ningun mosfet ni diodo eso si en reposo...ni hay ruidos de alta frecuencia...por lo visto no le pifie en el ruteado de las pistas de la dc-dc....ahora con la fuente en condiciones; a ensamblar las 2 etapas con TDA7294 en el mismo disipador; y a probarlo con carga...y vere si el gabinete-disipador es suficiente para disipar el calor de ambos IC, mosfet y diodos...

les estare comentando luego los resultados...saludos!

PD: si pudiera algun moderador fusionar ambos mensajes si es que lo consideran apropiado,adelante...ya que no me sale el boton de editar...desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Nicomacoco

Amigos:

Me encuentro haciendo el pcb de este proyecto y me saltan unas dudas:

1) ¿la inductancia de salida ya no esta en el circuito ver. 2.0? Me confunde por que no sale en el esquema pero si sale en el pcb.
2) En las parejas de resistencias de 47ohms y condensador de 1nf antes de la entrada de la mitad del devanado del primario (D) en una de ellas esta invertida la conexión influye esto?
3) En la hoja de datos sale que el transfomador en su devanado terciario lleva bobinado en paralelo, y en el esquema sale un bobinado único.
¿Hay otra cosa que este diferente para el esquema y el pcb? descargue el archivo que provee mariano en la primera pagina del post.

A que le hago caso amigos, es que estoy desarrollando la placa por cosa de espacio y no quiero equivocarme.
Espero su respuesta, saludos!! y está monstruosa la fuente felicidades... 
Saludos y feliz año nuevo!!!

Nicolás.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Nico, hacele caso al PCB, ahí tenés todos los componentes que van. Al esquema lo completo al final (luego de probar el PCB) y siempre se me escapa algo...

2) Están OK esas redes, en ambas la resistencia al drain de los mosfets. Igualmente las he visto de ambas maneras y no leí información al respecto sobre la preferencia de una respecto de la otra.

3) De nuevo, seguí el PCB y las indicaciones del txt. Parece que no andaba con ganas de modificar el símbolo del transformador en esos días .

Saludos y Feliz año nuevo!


----------



## Nicomacoco

Hola: 
Gracias por responder tan rapido!!!

¿Entonces hago la inductancia de salida? porque en las fotos que postean no la veo. Y al transformador le di en el terciario 4 vueltas de un alambre, no en paralelo. La confusión radica en la hoja de datos que dice :

"Terciario: 4 espiras - 1 alambre 0.5[mm] diámetro (AWG 24)" pero después dice: "- Terciario en paralelo (ambas ramas a la vez), una rama entre "k" e "i", la otra entre "i" y "l"."

Por eso no me quedaba claro si era simple o paralela, pero la hice simple de acuerdo al pcb.
Y ahora me encuentro haciendo la inductancia de salida, que es 25+25 espiras, simultaneo y en contrafase, cierto? ¿ah y que grosor?

Gracias de nuevo Saludos.
Nicolás.


----------



## mnicolau

De nada Nico...  

Es cierto, debería decir "Terciario: *4 + 4* espiras - 1 alambre 0.5[mm] diámetro (AWG 24)" para evitar esa confusión.

Vas a tener que bobinar nuevamente ese terciario, necesitás las 2 ramas de 4 espiras cada una. Te podés dar cuenta fácilmente viendo el rectificador terciario, de la manera en que está armado si o si necesita ser bifásico para obtener la tensión simétrica.

Está correcto lo del inductor de salida. Respecto al alambre, suelo utilizar 8 o 10 alambres AWG26, ya que permite bobinarlo de manera más fácil que si se utiliza un único alambre grueso.

PD: las fotos corresponden a la versión 1.0, por eso vas a notar algunas diferencias.

Saludos


----------



## Nicomacoco

Hola:

Ya estoy terminando al parecer pero tengo la ultima duda:

los condensadores de 220uF después de los rectificadores 7819 7815, en la etapa del tercer devanado están distintos el uno del otro en las ramas de salida a los +15v. Esta bien así?

jejeje gracias, espero sea mi ultima duda.

Saludos !!
Nicolás.





 Bueno ahí pongo el esquema para que notes a que me refiero ese esuqema es una copia fidedigna  de el pcb que tienes posteado en la primera pagina. 

Otra cosa el voltaje de salida que va a los pines 5 y 6 del sg 3524, también están invertidos en la pcb y el esquema. ¿A cual le corresponde al V+?

gracias de nuevo.
Nicolás.


----------



## gca

Nicomacoco dijo:


> los condensadores de 220uF después de los rectificadores 7819 7815, en la etapa del tercer devanado están distintos el uno del otro en las ramas de salida a los +15v. Esta bien así?
> 
> Otra cosa el voltaje de salida que va a los pines 5 y 6 del sg 3524, también están invertidos en la pcb y el esquema. ¿A cual le corresponde al V+?



Lo primero ,si los capacitores estan mal hay que unirlos a los +15 como en la parte negativa.

Lo segundo -V y +V no va a esos pines del sg3524 esos nimeros indican otra cosa. Van al opto y el pcb esta bien.

Saludos


----------



## Nicomacoco

hola: Me equivoque al decir "los pines 5 y 6 del sg3524" . lo que quería decir es que los pines 5 y 6 de la placa del sg3524 están invertidos, me refiero al conector de 6 pines.

Gracias GCA
Nicolás.


----------



## gca

El 6 va a +V y el 5 a -V en la pcb esta bien.

edito
En el circuito esta bien pero tiene los numeros cabiados. el V+ y V- estan bien.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> De nada Nico...
> 
> Es cierto, debería decir "Terciario: *4 + 4* espiras - 1 alambre 0.5[mm] diámetro (AWG 24)" para evitar esa confusión.
> 
> Vas a tener que bobinar nuevamente ese terciario, necesitás las 2 ramas de 4 espiras cada una. Te podés dar cuenta fácilmente viendo el rectificador terciario, de la manera en que está armado si o si necesita ser bifásico para obtener la tensión simétrica.
> 
> Está correcto lo del inductor de salida. Respecto al alambre, suelo utilizar 8 o 10 alambres AWG26, ya que permite bobinarlo de manera más fácil que si se utiliza un único alambre grueso.
> 
> PD: las fotos corresponden a la versión 1.0, por eso vas a notar algunas diferencias.
> 
> Saludos




mnicolau, ( o quien sepa o quiera vertir opinion)

¿es de tu consideración que cuanto el núcleo hace *tac tac tac* y la fuente (cualquiera de las smps) tiende a bajar el voltaje es debido a un mal armado del transformador?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola, el circuito *Royer 630* que me pasaste *jorger* esta alucinante lo arme en el aire para saber si era factible y si la verdad es que me diste una buena fuente DC/DC muy potente después subo la foto esquema y el PCB. La pregunta la dejo para después si es que se puede usa una toroide como núcleo 





*Jorger*​


----------



## djwash

ernestogn dijo:


> mnicolau, ( o quien sepa o quiera vertir opinion)
> 
> ¿es de tu consideración que cuanto el núcleo hace *tac tac tac* y la fuente (cualquiera de las smps) tiende a bajar el voltaje es debido a un mal armado del transformador?



Las veces que me paso eso fue porque el nucleo no estaba bien pegado, fisurado, o mezclado con partes de otros nucleos similares, la union de las piezas debe ser perfecta, y no tiene que tener espacio entre piezas, en algunos casos la union con defectos no proboca fallos, en algunos si, tipo tic tic tic y caidas de voltajes...

Prueba con otro nucleo...


----------



## ernestogn

djwash dijo:


> Las veces que me paso eso fue porque el nucleo no estaba bien pegado, fisurado, o mezclado con partes de otros nucleos similares, la union de las piezas debe ser perfecta, y no tiene que tener espacio entre piezas, en algunos casos la union con defectos no proboca fallos, en algunos si, tipo tic tic tic y caidas de voltajes...
> 
> Prueba con otro nucleo...



Ya me lo suponía yo.... 

¿podra tener que ver con esto que se sature el núcleo y que el circuito en cuestión no tenga red Zobel?


----------



## Nicomacoco

amigos la he porbado y no me funciona, es como si no estubiese bien conectada la placa controladora, la hice con el sg3524  por lo que veo en la placa seria:

1 = v+
2 = v-
3 = gnd
4 = 12v+
5 = irfz48 (3 y 4)
6 = irfz48 (1 y 2)

El rem debo conectarlo a el V+ de la bateria ¿cierto?
modifique la placa base, pero use la controladora sg3524 que hizo micolau, quizas por eso tengo problemas con los pines, pero no tengo ningun indicio de funcionamiento...
gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> Ya me lo suponía yo....
> 
> ¿podra tener que ver con esto que se sature el núcleo y que el circuito en cuestión no tenga red Zobel?



Red Zobel? No te referirás a las snubbers? Zobel se utilizan en audio para "aplanar" la impedancia del parlante en función de la frecuencia.

Snubbers tiene en cada primario y amortiguan los picos de tensión y las dv/dt para no dañar los mosfets.

Concuerdo con djwash sobre las causas.

Nicomacoco, los pines están OK y "rem" debe efectivamente conectarse a 12[V] para que arranque la fuente. Qué modificaciones hiciste? Subí la fuente que armaste así revisamos.

Saludos


----------



## djwash

Los estereos suelen tener entrada de linea, salida de linea, y salida de subwoofer, debes identificar la salida que deseas usar y ahi conectas el amplificador.


----------



## comando69

las conecciones que no entiendo como van son las que estan en marron






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SERGIOD

comando69 dijo:


> las conecciones que no entiendo como van son las que estan en marron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Bueno a ver si aclaro un poco tus dudas mejor referencia el video


----------



## comando69

una pregunta con respecto al trafo

Primario: 2 espiras - 40 alambres 0.32[mm] diámetro (AWG 28)
Secundario: 8 espiras - 16 alambres 0.32[mm] diámetro (AWG 28)
Terciario: 4 espiras - 1 alambre 0.5[mm] diámetro (AWG 24)

esto en el nucleo de ferrite 42/21/15 tiene que entrar bien? por que lo mande a bobinar y el tipo (un hdp 1 mes me estuvo paseando) me dice que no entra en ese nucleo puede ser ? ahora me lo voy  a tener q bobinar yo pero no tengo ni idea


----------



## djwash

Si entra y deberia sobrar espacio.

Animate a bobinarlo tu mismo es muy facil...


----------



## Holas

Sinó , podrían hacer un breve video (en el cual transcurra rápido), para que la gente aprenda


----------



## mnicolau

Claro que entran y además sobra bastante espacio. El "secreto" es dividir la cantidad de alambre propuesta y no utilizar un único alambre formado con 40 hilos AWG 28 (quedaría inmanejable de esta manera). 
Lo que yo hice fue armar un alambre enrollando 8 hilos AWG 28 y utilicé 5 de ellos en paralelo para completar los 40 hilos propuestos. Para el secundario utilicé 2 de ellos.

Siguiendo la guía a conciencia se arma fácilmente el núcleo.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Y nada de "mandarlo a armar".... preparate unos mates y unas galletitas (si da el presupuesto ) y con paciencia ponete a bobinarlo vos, con prolijidad... Es fácil... Y no hay seguridad mayor que las cosas hechas por uno mismo... 

Saludos.


----------



## Holas

A lo que yo me refiero es a algo como ésto...





Pero , simplemente , que digan como se hace , el que hay que hacer en éste hilo...


----------



## comando69

tavo yo lo queria hacer pero viste la gente te mete en la cabeza cosas, que esu un quilombo , que es un laburo de negro y todo eso. yo lo queria hacer ahora mañana voy a comprar los alambres y voy a bobinarlo yo. 
mnicolau como es eso de los 40 alambres vos decis que armaste 5 juegos de alambre de 8 alambres cada uno y los bobinastes uno arriba del otro o todos juntos?? osea primero 8 despues 8 arriba y asi sucesivamente o los agarraste despues a los 5 juegos ylos uniste entre si?? la verdad que no entiendo como fuenciona bien el tema del bobinado


----------



## mnicolau

El bobinado es relativamente simple de hacer, sólo hay que tener paciencia para hacerlo de manera prolija y respetar los sentidos de cada bobinado. Lo más tedioso del proceso es quitar el esmalte a las puntas de los alambres cada vez que se va a soldar a los pines del carretel.

Te explico lo que hice:

1º Tomé alambre AWG 28 y até un extremo al picaporte de la puerta. Lo extendí hasta el final de la habitación, unos 8 metros, en donde coloqué un taladro (sujetado de forma fija, para que no se mueva durante el proceso).

2º Cuando llegué hasta el taladro, corté el alambre y lo sujeté al mismo. Para sujetar los alambres utilicé un círculo de madera. En el centro del círculo coloqué un tornillo con tuerca, la longitud del tornillo tiene que ser tal que permita tomarlo con el mandril del taladro. A lo largo de una circunferencia en ese círculo de madera, realicé 8 agujeros con mecha 1mm, distribuidos uniformemente. En esos agujeros voy "enhebrando" cada alambre y mediante un nudo los voy fijando.

3º Repetí la operación 8 veces: sujeto un extremo del alambre al picaporte, lo extiendo hasta la ubicación del taladro, lo enhebro en uno de los agujeros de la madera circular, lo corto y lo fijo mediante un nudo. Al terminar tengo 8 alambres en paralelo listos para ser enrollados mediante el taladro.

4º Acciono el taladro (en forma suave, a baja velocidad) y así voy enrollando los alambres hasta que formen de manera firme y uniforme un único alambre.

A este nuevo alambre (formado por 8 AWG28) lo fui cortando y alcanzó (y sobró) para todo el núcleo.

Por ejemplo para el primario, corté 5 partes de ese nuevo alambre y los bobiné a todos juntos en paralelo (uno al lado del otro), luego soldás los 5 extremos al pin correspondiente. Lo mismo para el secundario, pero con sólo 2 juegos del nuevo alambre.

Saludos


----------



## Holas

Osea , que básicamente , para que se entienda mejor , pusistes un taladro(para que al girar se trense sólo el alambre ) y lo usastes en vez de con 1 mecha , con un pedazo de madera , el cual ahujereastes para que pasas el alambre y lo sujetastes. Luego , cuando lo hicistes 8 veces( Por la cantidad de alambre que tenés que enrrollar ) , lo desenganchastes ( de la puerta) y , lo fuistes poniendo en el núcleo(del transformador)
Es así?


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> El bobinado es relativamente simple de hacer, sólo hay que tener paciencia para hacerlo de manera prolija y respetar los sentidos de cada bobinado. Lo más tedioso del proceso es quitar el esmalte a las puntas de los alambres cada vez que se va a soldar a los pines del carretel.
> 
> Te explico lo que hice:
> 
> 1º Tomé alambre AWG 28 y até un extremo al picaporte de la puerta. Lo extendí hasta el final de la habitación, unos 8 metros, en donde coloqué un taladro (sujetado de forma fija, para que no se mueva durante el proceso).
> 
> 2º Cuando llegué hasta el taladro, corté el alambre y lo sujeté al mismo. Para sujetar los alambres utilicé un círculo de madera. En el centro del círculo coloqué un tornillo con tuerca, la longitud del tornillo tiene que ser tal que permita tomarlo con el mandril del taladro. A lo largo de una circunferencia en ese círculo de madera, realicé 8 agujeros con mecha 1mm, distribuidos uniformemente. En esos agujeros voy "enhebrando" cada alambre y mediante un nudo los voy fijando.
> 
> 3º Repetí la operación 8 veces: sujeto un extremo del alambre al picaporte, lo extiendo hasta la ubicación del taladro, lo enhebro en uno de los agujeros de la madera circular, lo corto y lo fijo mediante un nudo. Al terminar tengo 8 alambres en paralelo listos para ser enrollados mediante el taladro.
> 
> 4º Acciono el taladro (en forma suave, a baja velocidad) y así voy enrollando los alambres hasta que formen de manera firme y uniforme un único alambre.
> 
> A este nuevo alambre (formado por 8 AWG28) lo fui cortando y alcanzó (y sobró) para todo el núcleo.
> 
> Por ejemplo para el primario, corté 5 partes de ese nuevo alambre y los bobiné a todos juntos en paralelo (uno al lado del otro), luego soldás los 5 extremos al pin correspondiente. Lo mismo para el secundario, pero con sólo 2 juegos del nuevo alambre.
> 
> Saludos



No hay forma de explicarlo mejor... 

Me gustó la técnica que usás para enrollar los ocho alambres... muy ingenioso. 

Me gusta esta fuente. Ahora no ando en estos temas, pero seguramente algún día la voy a construir. Siempre tuve la idea de hacer un ampli portátil de unos 50+50W... Usando como fuente una batería de auto, 12V 65A que ya tengo en casa, en excelente estado y con muy poco uso. 

Saludos!


----------



## comando69

una pregunta, tengo los 5 juegos de 8 alambres de 0,32m ya enrolaldos y todo como es el tema de los pines??
aca dice lo siguiente :
 Bobinar el primario: tomás "el alambre" (en realidad son 5 alambres de 8 hilos cada uno) y soldás un extremo en los pads identificados con "c". Hacés 2 espiras, cortás y soldás el otro extremo en "d". 

Tomás otro "alambre", soldás el primer extremo nuevamente en "d" y hacés 2 espiras más, en el mismo sentido que el anterior. Soldás el otro extremo del mismo en "e". ESTO NO ENTIENDO OSEA YA PUSE LOS 40 ALAMBRES QUE VAN DE "D" A "C", ¿¿¿¿AHORA TENGO QUE PONER 40 ALAMBRES MAS QUE VALLAN DE "D" A "E" ???????

Terminado esto tendrías ambas mitades del primario armadas, en el mismo sentido y de 2 espiras cada mitad. Colocá unas vueltas de cinta para aislar, puede ser de teflón o alguna de alta temperatura.


----------



## Holas

Sigo insistiendo , que tendrían que poner un video como publiqué en el comentario  #430 pero , como se bobina éste.


----------



## comando69

si o un par de fotos, para alguien que ya bobino es una pelotudez, pero para alguien que es su primer trafo se complica


----------



## mnicolau

comando69 dijo:


> ESTO NO ENTIENDO OSEA YA PUSE LOS 40 ALAMBRES QUE VAN DE "D" A "C", ¿¿¿¿AHORA TENGO QUE PONER 40 ALAMBRES MAS QUE VALLAN DE "D" A "E" ???????



No hace falta ningún vídeo... la guía está tan clara  que la entendiste bien, pero por alguna razón te parece extraño, sin embargo es así....

Son 2 primarios los que te van a quedar en serie y bobinados en el mismo sentido.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau, se podra armar con solo 1 Mosfet por cada lado del Push and pull?
 igual , como mucho me ahorro 10 pesos  en transistores.
como mucho un par de condensadores a la salida y diodos mas chicos.
es que quiero hacer una de estas, pero no necesito tanta potencia..... 
la otra (2153) esta pasando todos los ensayos


----------



## comando69

bueno termine el trafo, ojala funcione alfinal entro perfecto y en el primer intento el chavon que lo mande a hacer debe haberse dado cuenta que era un quilombo y me estuvo paseando.














el primario 
5 juegos de 8 alambres cada uno 

todos puestos en paralelo salen de 40 alambres (5 juegos de 8) salen de "C" y van a "D" 2 espiras












 y despues 40 alambres salen de "D" y van a "E" 





el secundario
2 juegos de 8 alambres cada uno, 8 espiras en total
 uno de los 2 juegos de 8 alambres sale del "H" y se suelda al "I" 
y el otro sale de "I" y llega al "J"





asi aisle cada fase




con cinta aisladora y ese papel de carton





y el terciario
1 solo alambre sale de "K" y llega "L", 4 espiras





bueno mañana lo pruebo, espero que funcione y no me digan nada sobre las soldaduras, ya se que dan asco pero es por culpa del soldador, es de punta plana y se le hizo un agujero y el estaño se me queda enganchado y lo saco con un cortauñas 

espero que este bien y que le sirva a alguien



una pregunta mas, estaba leyendo que hay algunas pistas que hay que estañar, alguien me las puede marcar con el paint?


----------



## santiago61

yeaaaaa que bobinado te mandaste comando!!! la verdad lleva su tiempo realizar el mismo el primero me costo,y dije sino lo armo bien y me salen tensiones asimetricas no intento mas jaja, ahora tengo bobinados 3 trafos,un toroide el cual tengo alimentado 3 tda 7294, y los otros dos esperando por dos fuentes mas, una hecho con ei40 de pc y el otro con un etd40,ambos probados y estan bien bobinados...la primera cuesta la segunda sale con fritas...

PD: me olvidaba tu pregunta, debes estañar las TODAS las pistas del PRIMARIO,y si quieres las del secun dario, pero tambien deberias asi cuando toque exigirla arriba de los 200W no tengas problemas..


----------



## djwash

En este caso te recomiendo que coloques un alambre de cobre grueso, de unos 2mm, o toma un cable de 2.5mm2 y lo pelas, el cobre del cable lo vas colocando con estaño siguiendo las pistas que manejan mas corriente, como te dijeron las del primario, desde que entran los 12V hasta el trafo, asi aseguras un buen refuerzo de pistas a potencias altas.


----------



## comando69

conecte la fuente a la bateria del auto pero no prende, no si si es que me falta conectar algo, o esta alguna pista cortada o algo por el estilo y no se que hacer. alguna idea de que me falta ??¿¿¿
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/img0307rw.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/864/img0308wo.jpg/





jajaj ahora lo que paso es que uni el cable de rem al positivo y me hizo corto algo


----------



## santiago61

comando 

1- pone una lampara automotriz en serie de 5w o 15w en serie con el cable de 12v que alimenta la fuente para realizar las primeras pruebas.una vez que arranca y no notas nada raro cortos, calentamientos,debes retirarla para poder recien ajustar la tension con el preset.

2- al conectar el cable de rem de la placa controladora a 12v tiene que arrancar la fuente,si no arranca puede ser que el transistor bc548 y su ubicacion de patas ECB este cambiado, yo tuve ese problema lo inverti y arranco.

3- en que parte de la fuente fue el corto? pudiste identificarlo?

4- me parece a mi o solo uniste las dos partes del nucelo de ferrite con cinta aisaldora? lo pegaste con gotita? yo diria que no le pongas cinta de PVC ponle cinta teflon o cinta de papel, por que el nucleo levanta algo de temperatura.

5- Por el amor de Dios jeje, recien me doy cuenta, ponle un disipador a los mosfet y diodos...no valla a ser que se quemen por calentamiento exesivo...no soy un experto pero no probaria la fuente sin disipador


----------



## comando69

santiago, lo que vi fue una chispa en la fuente en el borne donde va el cable positivo de la bateria no salio humo ni nada por suerte, tengo miedo que las pistas puedan estar juntas o algo, no se quemo ningun fusible ni nada, el transistor bc548 de la placa controladora esta bien me parece (la forma de circunsferencia mirando al integrado).
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/dsc00047bc.jpg/


el nucleo no lo pege por las dudas haber si anda bien, si es asi lo pego. eso no causa que la fuente prenda o no??
el tema del disipador es que me lo cobran 130 mangos y antes de comprarlo quiero ver que la fuente prenda no se va a quemar por prenderla 20 segundos

francamente no se que paso y no se donde mirar y siento que tire como 200 mangos a la basura. estaba pensando en hacer un pcb nuevo y pasar todas las cosas a ese
alguna idea donde puedo fijarme como probar el trafo como testearlo?



aa no se nada de electronica pero una consulta mas, que es lo primero que se quema y lo que "nunca" se quema???
los capacitores los pruebo con el tester en resistencia ?


----------



## santiago61

1- creo que es comun que haga un chispaso en el borne al conectar la fuente me paso, pero cuando tenia una carga, en la fuente.no te olvides de la lampara.

2- con respecto al bc548 no te guies, por lo del pdf o por fotos de otros montajes de la fuente, por como esta conectado el bc548 tienes que medir cual es el colector y cual es el emisor la base es muy probable que sea la pata central, debes medir y identificar, me juego que por ahi esta el problema de que no arranca.

3- si tienes temor en que algunas pistas estes juntas es por que no revisaste las pistas, por lo menos menos 50 veces, asegurate bien de ello.para evitar dolores de cabeza.

4-no te preocupes comando que va arrancar, te vamos a ayudar entre todos, ANIMO!! y a revisar...


----------



## djwash

Buenas.

Las chispas son normales.

El transistor debes comprobar bien las patas como te dijeron, ya sea con el probador del multimetro o como sale en este post:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/374843/ _
Si o si debes poner el disipador en los mosfet ya que levantan temperatura en 2 segundos  y se queman facil, en los diodos no es necesario hasta que los cargues, de todas formas casi no calientan, 130 pesos un disipador? me parece que donde compras es muy caro o habria que ver el disipador, puedes usar disipadores de fuentes de PC o ir a un service a ver si te venden alguno, trata de conseguir una potencia de auto quemada.

En lugar del fusible pon una lampara como te dijeron arriba, de 12v 21W y pruebas asi.

El nucleo no es necesario que lo pegues con la gotita, para las pruebas anda bien con cinta.

Yo no arme la de este tema, arme esta otra pero ambas funcionan bien.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/385882/


----------



## comando69

cambie el transitor ese que me dijeron lo inverti y sigue sin arrancar, ustedes dicen en vez del fusible de 35a ponga una lamparita? alguna cosa mas? que mas puede ser el problema
a las pistas las acabo de cepillar con cepillo de acero no hay pistas cortadas ni juntas no se qe otra cosa puede ser si hay alguna resistencia de distinto valor puede que no arranque o andaria mal?


----------



## ernestogn

comando69 dijo:


> cambie el transitor ese que me dijeron lo inverti y sigue sin arrancar, ustedes dicen en vez del fusible de 35a ponga una lamparita? alguna cosa mas? que mas puede ser el problema
> a las pistas las acabo de cepillar con cepillo de acero no hay pistas cortadas ni juntas no se qe otra cosa puede ser si hay alguna resistencia de distinto valor puede que no arranque o andaria mal?



al transistor lo invertiste por que si nomas o identificaste sus pines?

Medi que voltaje se presenta en el pin 10 del integrado.
Medi si hay voltaje en los Gates de los Mosfet
chequea 200 veces los valores de los componentes de la placa de control.


----------



## comando69

lo inverti asi no mas, tengo cero conocimientos de electronica si no me explicas con lujo de detalles no caso una, santiago me dijo invertilo y lo inverti



puedo enchufar la fuente a un transformador 12v?  o no es lo mismo por el tema de lo amper?


----------



## ernestogn

Medi el pin 10 y el pin 15 del SG a ver que voltaje tenes.
leete este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/comprobacion-transistores-6100/

podes enchufar la fuente a un transformador de 12v pero rectificado y filtrado .
total si el transformador es chico por lo menos vas a poder ver si arrancar 
en que estas enchufando ahora?.


----------



## djwash

comando69 dijo:


> lo inverti asi no mas, tengo cero conocimientos de electronica si no me explicas con lujo de detalles no caso una, santiago me dijo invertilo y lo inverti



NO, te dijo que lo comprobaras, no que lo invirtieras, y si te decimos que tires la placa por la ventana?

En ese post esta una forma facil de identificar las patas de un tr, base, colector y emisor, y si es npn y pnp.

NO uses cepillo de alambre, esa cosa se usa para... que se yo, usa un cepillo de dientes y alcohol etilico, NO uses thiner.

Si tienes cero conocimiento de electronica, y ademas no haces caso a las recomendaciones abandona el proyecto hasta que mejores esas dos cosas.


PD: Con un trafo de 12V 2A te alcanza para que arranque y dificilmente quemes algo, pero, de todas maneras usa la lampara en vez del fusible...


----------



## comando69

los diodos de la plaqueta controladora, cambia algo que sean de 1w o de 1/2w?


----------



## comando69

la fuente no me arranca y el transistor esta bien las resistencias son las correctas, los componentes con polaridad estan bien puestos, no tengo pistas cortadas ni unidas, ni soldaduras frias, lo que no se es si no arranca por que se quemo algo o por que esta mal echo el trafo. hay forma de probar la fuente sin trafo osea puenteando con cable donde iria conectado?


----------



## djwash

comando69 dijo:


> la fuente no me arranca y el transistor esta bien las resistencias son las correctas, los componentes con polaridad estan bien puestos, no tengo pistas cortadas ni unidas, ni soldaduras frias, lo que no se es si no arranca por que se quemo algo o por que esta mal echo el trafo. hay forma de probar la fuente sin trafo osea puenteando con cable donde iria conectado?







Probaste si le llega tension al integrado??




ernestogn dijo:


> Medi el pin 10 y el pin 15 del SG a ver que voltaje tenes.
> leete este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/comprobacion-transistores-6100/


----------



## mnicolau

Una SMPS es un proyecto pésimo para alguien que recién se inicia en la electrónica... Definitivamente no es apropiado para armar como primer proyecto, hay muchas cosas que pueden salir mal.

Para empezar subí fotos de ambas placas, de ambos lados y con la mejor calidad posible, así revisamos entre todos...

Saludos


----------



## comando69

me falta lo de la placa controladora la rompi de tanto sacar y poner las cosas, tengo que comprar para hacer otra, igual estoy haciendo una pero lo unico que tenia es una plaqueta de esas que son perforadas asique no se va a entender nada
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/252/dsc00048ddddddddd.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/830/dsc00048nx.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/dsc00056fk.jpg/




http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/asiantrollface.jpg/


----------



## djwash

Porque no usas flux???

Consigue un disipador para los mosfet, aunque sea un perfil de aluminio.

Arma la placa controladora de nuevo y verifica que no se toquen las pistas entre si, usa flux y no romperas las pistas ni queriendo...


----------



## comando69

Mira, yo lo que digo que me ayude el que quiera es por que hay monton de gente que no tiene la mas minima ganas de ponerse a ayudar a alguien que no sabe porque? Porque la explicacion que me den no la entenderia, pero si me dicen como el otro dia chequea el transistor y me pusieron como yo lo chequie y estaba bien mire el esquema y cada cosa iba donde tenia que ir ( el emisor al capacitor si mal no recuerdo). El tema es que no arranca y pAra mi es o el trafo o alguna otra cosa como el transistor Que alfinal estaba bien colocado. Las soldaduras hacen contacto pero si creen que son las vuelvo a hacer


----------



## ernestogn

comando69 dijo:
			
		

> Mira pueden decir lo que quieran, la fuente es para mi no quiero venderla ni nada por el estilo, si puede ser que sea algo complicado pero me doy maña y tarde o temprano va a arrancar y si no es asi la volvere a empezar de cero. Pero la verdad entre hacer algo que no necesito y algo que si necesito me quedo con lo que necesito, el que me quiere ayudar que lo haga y el que no que se coma lo que piensa. Yo se que hay gente que tiene buena onda y paciencia y va a decirme las 3099958674 cosas que tengo que chequear y va a funcionar, aparte para ser el primer pcb y el primer circuuto que hice esta bastante prolijo.
> 
> Asique el que tiene ganas de ayudarme a que arranque tiren ideas



mira , a vos te puede parecer que esta prolijo pero todas las soldaduras que se ven en la foto están mal , todas frías y opacas , eso es sinónimo de mal contacto.
practica soldadura en una plaquita universal durante un par de tardes y después armala de nuevo por que no te andar


----------



## 0002

Mira la verdad es que no lo hago con afan de ofenderte en ningun momento enserio . A mi también me ayudaron *mucho!! y lo siguen haciendo aquí en el foro*. Simplemente lo digo por que la verdad es que este tipo de circuitos pueden tornarse un verdadero dolor de cabeza (enserio dolor de cabeza ), por eso es que te recomendaba lo de los circuitos de este tipo pero más sencillos, como este por ejemplo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fuente-amplificador-auto-pocos-componentes-16759/

revisalo al menos, a lo mejor puedes replantear que circuito hacer . Otra cosa el detalle es que si vas a hacer una consulta sobre algo del circuito, no digas quien me quiera ayudar que tire ideas, por que puede haber muchas personas que tengan muchas ideas sobre que problema pueda tener una fuente SMPS, pero no necesariamente van a ser los problemas que *tu* tengas, en ese caso vas a gastar tiempo buscando por donde no es (ahí se puede empezar a tornar un dolor de cabeza), por eso decía sobre los mínimos conocimientos, por ejemplo: verificar un transistor (si es NPN ó PNP), por que también muchas veces estos pueden venir con los pines cambiados y entonces ahí una cosa más que deberías poder evaluar sin necesidad de que te lo digan.

También puede haber muchas personas que sepan (enserio que las hay  y no soy una de ellas) pero como dices no te van a querer ayudar y con la aptitud que tomas, pues simplemente haces más fácil que no lo hagan . "lo humilde no quita lo valiente".

Si de verdad estás dispuesto a hacer andar el circuito, en lo que pueda cuentas conmigo, pero pues debes ser más específico sobre ¿que mides?, ¿donde lo mides? y ese tipo de cosas, por que así facilitas que alguien pueda decirte que está o no está bien en tu armado.

Saludos.


----------



## 0002

El detalle es ese compa , que no podemos hacer mucho con algo que no tenemos en las manos y pues las fotos ayudan pero ayuda más saber por donde buscar cuando lo tienes en físico (cerca ). Lo otro de que se te explique pues es que la verdad sirve que las explicaciones se den en lenguaje técnico, sobre todo por que la mayoría de las veces quien consulta el foro es gente de muchas partes de latinoamérica y sería medio tedioso explicar de maneras distintas lo mismo.

Mira simple mide la alimentación del integrado de control, esta se hace entre GND y su terminal de Vcc, y checa si la tensión que hay en ellas es la correcta, sino pues puedes empezar por ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

Mientras batallo con los misterios de la construcción de transformadores de alta frecuencia, empece mi DC-DC,.
me tome el atrevimiento de hacer 2 o 3 modificaciones al PCB de mnicolau, a saber:

Pads con huecos de 3.25 mm para pasar tornillos 
Agrande los los pads de los Diodos de salida.
Agrande los pads del toroide de salida .

que mas voy a tocar! si esta impecable el diseño!





Pienso implementarle la protección contra cortos al mejor estilo de la IR2153, actuando sobre el pin enable (10) del sg3524.. aunque no tengo idea como calcularla...
¿ que opinan uds?


----------



## djwash

Y, algo se parece, pero es el plano de masa en estrella.

Mas info aqui: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Deberias investigar el metodo de la plancha que es el mas barato/preciso.

Como te va con la fuente? Si no te llega tension al integrado jamas arrancara la fuente...


----------



## ernestogn

comando69 dijo:
			
		

> muy nitido el pcb  , ¿como lo haces? yo tuve que pasar el marcador a lo loco
> 
> mnicolau me parece a mi o metiste el simbolo de la utn subliminalmente????¿
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/dsc0005qt.jpg/



Esta la hice con papel satinado de revista, impresora láser , plancha  y algunas correcciones con el marcador,. 
me quedo igual una zona fea , esta tarde voy a probar con el papel de atrás del vinilo de hacer calcos ... 

$7.5 me cobraron los IRFZ48, cuando en elko estan $3.2 (Pesos Argentinos)


----------



## mnicolau

comando69 dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau me parece a mi o metiste el simbolo de la utn subliminalmente????¿




Estudio en una UTN, pero no fue intencional el símbolo 

Ernesto, muy bien ese PCB. Sería ideal que uses el pin 10 para la protección. Tenés que calcularla para que la corriente sensada límite "genere" 0.7[V] aprox, de manera que accione el TR interno y active el shutdown del IC.

Para el sensado de la corriente podrías aprovechar el cable del fusible y colocar ahí el toroide.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> Estudio en una UTN, pero no fue intencional el símbolo
> 
> Ernesto, muy bien ese PCB. Sería ideal que uses el pin 10 para la protección. Tenés que calcularla para que la corriente sensada límite "genere" 0.7[V] aprox, de manera que accione el TR interno y active el shutdown del IC.
> 
> Para el sensado de la corriente podrías aprovechar el cable del fusible y colocar ahí el toroide.
> 
> Saludos



Solo unos retoques practicos..
justamente esta *"Tenés que calcularla para que la corriente sensada límite "genere" 0.7[V] aprox," *es la parte que se me escapa , no me doy  cuenta como espesar a calcularla.

entiendo que tiene que ver con la resitencia de carga y la relacion de las espiras , pero se me escapa....


----------



## mnicolau

Te dejo un paper sobre el cálculo de ese toroide de protección.

Ver el archivo adjunto 30916

Saludos


----------



## ixak1

Hola a todos, fantástica la fuente, ya entendí como debe ir armado el transformador, pero aun no entiendo como debe ir el inductor de salida, ¿lo armo con un toroide de una ATX ? de esos amarillos.. y como va el bobinado ?


----------



## comando69

ixak mira yo no tengo mucha idea yo lo arme con un toroide comprado y despues me di cuenta que tenia uno de una atx que era el  mismo tamaño, fijate que sea lo suficientemente grande para poder darle como minimo 10 espiras con 4 alambres en paralelo de 1mm +
yo en un toroide de 1,5cm diametro exterior y 1cm diametro interior le di 15 vueltas y entro justo


----------



## ixak1

entonces tengo que dar unas 10 o mas vueltas con 4 hilos del 17awg en paralelo? no es algo grueso ??


----------



## ixak1

Estos núcleos podrían servirme para el transformador principal ? los pines no coinciden, pero son los únicos que tengo y pues si son más grandes que un EI33, la idea es montar los pines en un trozo de acrílico y sobre ese montar la bobina, ¿como ven? me sirven? ¿los conocen? si ocupan medidas con gusto se las proporciono.



Los saqué de una fuente .. que es exclusivamente para desarmar y aprender, a pesar que podría haberla reparado y obtener buenos voltajes.



Este como muchos otros proyectos nuevos para mi tal ves no salgan a la primera, aun que la mayoría si salen. pero aprendo y sobre todo como el bobinado; algo de teoría electromagnética no me caería mal.


----------



## ixak1

Ok comando, muchas gracias.  ¿ y tu que opinas MNICOLAU ?  eres el experto =).


----------



## comando69

una consulta el transistor el TL431 a donde va conectado el emisor el colector y la base? porque la verdad que no entiendo el esquema.
ademas que significa eso que dice opto 1, opto 2?


----------



## ernestogn

el TL431 no es un transistor es un zener programable, 
 buscate su hoja de datos  
opto 1 y opto 2 referencias del esquema, van a sendos pines del optoacoplador.


----------



## mnicolau

Ixak, podrías utilizar cualquiera de los núcleos, siempre y cuando no tenga gap en la columna central. Todo depende de cuánta potencia pretendés sacar de la fuente. Si querés aprovecharla lo mejor posible utilizá el más grande de los que disponés.

Comando, en el esquema vas a encontrar 2 terminales identificadas con "opto1", esas dos van interconectadas. Lo mismo para las "opto2" y demás terminales que vas a encontrar de a pares.

Saludos


----------



## comando69

volvi a rehacer la fuente saque y reitilize todo lo unico que cambie fue un capacitor que estaba roto(no se por que por que no estaba inchado), el integrado y el transitor bc548. la fuente arranco  pero esta bien que tire hasta 80v??
tambien el trafo hace un ruidito es bajo pero esta bien que lo haga o no tendria que hacer nada?


----------



## ernestogn

80V?, entre extremos o entre GND y +V? 
Ruido a zumbido ó  "tic tic tic "

mnicolau, o quien se considere capas,

A mi fuente quiero limitarla a un máximo de +-30V...¿ lograre esto achicando la cantidad de volts que suman los zener en la vplaca de control??


----------



## comando69

los 80v los tengo entre v+ y v-, el ruido no es muy fuerte tengo que hacercar el oido para escucharlo y es como que hay tension es un como explicarlo como el que hacen los trafos grandes de la calle pero menos ruidoso.


----------



## ernestogn

entonces parece que esta todo mas o menos bien , 
ya probaste con carga?


----------



## comando69

disculpa mi ignoracia si con carga te referis si le enchufe un amplificador o algo, no todavia no, tengo un amplificador mono que arme de mariano el hifi rotel, hize un solo canal (creo que seria mono) ahora hago un arreglo en una patita que se merompio y pruebo.
una pregunta como es el tema del v+ v- y el ground? el v+ y el v- a la bateria y el ground a masa del chasis en el auto?


----------



## ernestogn

noiooo
como que el ÷v a la bateria
eso es la saldida , van al amplificador , la masa no la pongas al chasis el principal proposito de hacer la funte optoacoplada es separar las masas para evitar ruidos, 
ahora te hago un croquis de conexion,


segui el post de "puesta en marcha de amplificadores" para enchufar el rotel ,. no seas aque quemes nada. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## comando69

Algo debe andar mal lo minimo que le saco a la fuente es 45v y llega hasta 96v y tengo miedo de subirle el preset al maximo. Como puedo hacer para usar el amplificador hifi rotel porque segun el esquema trabaja a 40v


----------



## ernestogn

pregunto de nuevo por que me confundo, le sacas 45 de minimo o mas menos 45

por el amplificador funciona con mas menos 40, cambie de pc no configure el teclado aun,jeje

fijate si son correctos los valores de los zener de la placa de control ,


----------



## mnicolau

Seguramente está midiendo entre extremos, ya que de otra manera hubiesen volado los capacitores de salida.

Esa tensión que medís está perfecta, es el rango normal de salida que tenés con esta configuración. La medición tenés que hacerla entre cada extremo y GND. Al máximo estás midiendo 96[V] entre extremos, osea 48[V] por rama.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> Seguramente está midiendo entre extremos, ya que de otra manera hubiesen volado los capacitores de salida.
> 
> Esa tensión que medís está perfecta, es el rango normal de salida que tenés con esta configuración. La medición tenés que hacerla entre cada extremo y GND. Al máximo estás midiendo 96[V] entre extremos, osea 48[V] por rama.
> 
> Saludos



Mariano. ¿ es correcto achicar el valor de los zener en V para limitar hacia arriba la fuente?


----------



## mnicolau

Con los zeners estás estableciendo el mínimo...

Si querés limitar el máximo, jugá con el preset hasta tener el valor límite que quieras, medí la resistencia que tenés en ese punto y buscá la forma de que no pase de ahí. Puede ser un preset más chico + una resistencia fija o la configuración que se te ocurra.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

ok ok, voy a probar poner una resistencia fija antes del preset,. 

quiero hacerla recortando gastos, empezando por poner 1000uf X35V en la salida en lugar de 50 o 63V
por lo menos en esta versión,,


----------



## comando69

aa esa esta bien esta perfecto, entonces si era eso de medir en los extremos tira 40v bien 



hay forma de probar el amplificador sin pre? ya lo probe con la fuente y osea sale fuego ni nada, ahora que ande hasta que no lo pruebe con el estereo no se.


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> quiero hacerla recortando gastos, empezando por poner 1000uf X35V en la salida en lugar de 50 o 63V
> por lo menos en esta versión,,



Si les interesaría armar una DC-DC algo más compacta y barata les puedo ofrecer una versión que tengo hace rato guardada en los archivos y que nunca pude armar para probar (y por lo pronto tampoco voy a hacerlo). Así que si alguien tiene un tiempo libre y desea armarla me avisa, le paso los archivos y si todo funciona OK, la agrego al thread también.

Básicamente es una versión reducida de la DC-DC presentada acá, manteniendo la misma placa controladora pero con una placa base de sólo 10x7[cm] y potencia aprox 150[W]. Pensada para tensiones de salida <35[V] por rama, ideal para algún sub tirado con un clase D, o un par de TDA7294 (o un bridge)... en fin, potencia más que interesante y sin necesidad de gastar tanto $$. 
Otra característica interesante es que presenta tensión terciaria (al igual que todas las SMPS que fui subiendo), pero esta vez sin devanado terciario. La tensión se obtiene del secundario (aprovechando la tensión reducida) y se regula por medio de un regulador con TR+Zener.

Les dejo un PDF para que la vean.

Saludos


----------



## comando69

me olvide aca van unas fotos, el pcb lo hice en fibra es mil veces mejor y ensima se ve las pistas del otro lado

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/dsc00069qs.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/dsc00075kn.jpg/



iran bien los disipadores estos porque segun veo los tuyos mariano no te sarpaste en tamaño?
este que quiero usar para el ampli es de procesador de pc
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/192/dsc00077uv.jpg/

y el otro le voy a poner un cooler chiquito las medidas del disipador naranja es mas o menos 5cm por 8cm algo asi 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/dsc00080vd.jpg/


----------



## ernestogn

mariano, siempre sorprendiendo a la hinchada con tus documentos, 
esta fuente que pones ahora es exactamente lo que necesitaba ,. son embargo ya tengo la otra un 90Porciento montada , igual, voy a hacer la nueva que propones...

je ,no sale el PCB de la nueva., lo tenes+


----------



## mnicolau

No lo subí al propósito, por no estar probada. La reviso por última vez y te la paso por privado.

*PD:* revisando la DC-DC 2.0 noté un error en el PCB "importante", los capacitores de filtrado de la *salida terciaria positiva* no están conectados a la pista de salida. 
Falta 1[mm] de pista que une el positivo del capacitor de 220[uF] con la pista de salida. 

*Así que todos los que hayan armado esa fuente realicen esa modificación para que ese terciario funcione correctamente.*

Ahora voy a subir la versión corregida.

Comando, por qué armaste la 1.0? Respecto al disipador, el Rotel calienta lindo.. el disipador que le puse era para un estéreo de esos amplis y a pesar del mismo, necesitó ventilación forzada también.
Si te referías al disipador que usé para la SMPS, sí... resultó ser más grande de lo necesario, apenas se entibia.

Saludos


----------



## comando69

arme la 1.0 porque tenia foto de todo y tenia video y eso me daba la garantia de que sino metia la pata andaba, encambio la 2.0 como no tenia nada no me inspiraba confianza. Aparte si yo supiera leer bien un esquema y entendiera si es coherente la hubiera armado


----------



## mnicolau

Versión 2.0 Corregida.

*Si pasa algún mod por acá por favor reemplazar el archivo en el 1º post (quitar la versión 2.0 actual).*

Comando, al menos hacé el cambio de las pistas de realimentación, ya que si se te queman los fusibles de salida, la fuente va a funcionar con la salida al máximo posible y tal vez supere el valor admisible de los capacitores. 
Las pistas de realimentación toman la tensión en las borneras de salida (luego de los fusibles), tendrías que hacer un corte ahí y conectarlas antes de ellos.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

mnicolau dijo:


> Si les interesaría armar una DC-DC algo más compacta y barata les puedo ofrecer una versión que tengo hace rato guardada en los archivos



Hola Mariano.... y ahora me lo venis a decir!!!  yo tambien quisiera testear la DC-DC compacta, se utilizaria el mismo trafo de las versiones anteriores no es asi? si asi ya tengo el trafo listo y probado con un ferrite de pc EI40, asi como los IRFZ44,los capacitores de salida y la placa controladora con sg 3525, asi que me faltaria los diodos shottky de 5A ,la placa principal... restaria montar todo y probarla, aunque tratandose de un diseño tuyo, lo mas probable es que salga andando a la primera jeje...bueno cualquier cosa me envias el pdf si asi lo deseas..

Saludos...


----------



## comando69

mariano pero yo hice la 1.0 y vos no decis que el problema esta en la 2.0 ??? si tambien esta en la 1.0 me podes subir el  pcb corregido por que no quiero cortar pistas sin estar 100% seguro
gracias


----------



## mnicolau

comando69 dijo:


> mariano pero yo hice la 1.0 y vos no decis que el problema esta en la 2.0 ??? si tambien esta en la 1.0 me podes subir el  pcb corregido por que no quiero cortar pistas sin estar 100% seguro
> gracias



No, el problema que te comentaba es el principal que tenía la 1.0 (aparte de algún otro detalle), que se corrigieron en la 2.0. La fuente te va a funcionar correctamente, pero si por algún problema vuelan los fusibles, probablemente se lleven también los componentes de salida.

El problema que comenté en el post anterior sobre la 2.0 es otra cosa.

Santiago, la idea en la DC-DC Compacta es utilizar un núcleo de ATX EI33, o un toroide de tamaño similar. Debido a las pocas espiras de los devanados, la menor cantidad de alambre (respecto a la actual) y la ausencia de devanados terciarios, no debería haber problema en hacerlos entrar.

PD: los diodos de salida no son schottkys. Esos diodos, sin bien son súper rápidos, tienen tensiones admisibles muy reducidas, por lo general < a 50[V].

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

comando69 dijo:


> mariano pero yo hice la 1.0 y vos no decis que el problema esta en la 2.0 ??? si tambien esta en la 1.0 me podes subir el  pcb corregido por que no quiero cortar pistas sin estar 100% seguro
> gracias



comando, donde compras la placa de fibra de vidrio---


----------



## comando69

a 2 cuadras de casa, se llama tv norte olivos, buenos aires esa que use es de 10x20 salio algo de 2,5U$


----------



## santiago61

mnicolau dijo:


> Santiago, la idea en la DC-DC Compacta es utilizar un núcleo de ATX EI33, o un toroide de tamaño similar. Debido a las pocas espiras de los devanados, la menor cantidad de alambre (respecto a la actual) y la ausencia de devanados terciarios, no debería haber problema en hacerlos entrar.
> 
> PD: los diodos de salida no son schottkys. Esos diodos, sin bien son súper rápidos, tienen tensiones admisibles muy reducidas, por lo general < a 50[V].
> 
> Saludos



efectivamente Mariano, no me supe expresar bien, porsupuesto que tienen que ir menor cantidad de alambres en paralelo para la fuente compacta ,con respecto a la dc-dc original, ya que no proporcionara mas de 200W, el trafo EI que tengo bobinado efectivamente lo tengo con menos alambres en paralelo ya que en la fuente la cual iba a colocar el mismo lo iba a cargar con dos tda7294 nada mas,por lo que reduje los alambres en paralelo.

--Primario: 32 alambres ( 4 alambres de 8 hilos cada uno)   

--Secundario: 12 alambres ( 2 alambres de 6 hilos cada uno)

Por lo cual creo que no habria problema en utilizar dicho trafo para armar la dc-dc compacta,claro que todavia estaria un poco sobredimensionado el bobinado pero para testear la DC-Dc compacta creo que no habria impedimento,  por eso es que me ofreci a montarla y probarla...desde ya Muchas Gracias!

PD: los diodos pueden ser los SF62 de 70V/6A o los BY500 o alguno similar? sino me equivoco los ultimos mensionados son de 100V / 5A, podrias recomendar algun otro?


----------



## mnicolau

santiago61 dijo:


> Por lo cual creo que no habria problema en utilizar dicho trafo para armar la dc-dc compacta,claro que todavia estaria un poco sobredimensionado el bobinado pero para testear la DC-Dc compacta creo que no habria impedimento,  por eso es que me ofreci a montarla y probarla...desde ya Muchas Gracias!
> 
> PD: los diodos pueden ser los SF62 de 70V/6A o los BY500 o alguno similar? sino me equivoco los ultimos mensionados son de 100V / 5A, podrias recomendar algun otro?



Gracias a vos por ofertarte a probarlo .

Esta noche les envío a ambos el pdf completo. El único problema sea que tal vez no entre ese núcleo en el espacio reservado, qué dimensiones tiene el carretel?

Esos diodos están muy bien. Están los SF52 también, de 5[A]. Ahora voy a buscar algún modelo más y les comento luego.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

El carretel del nucleo EI40 que dispongo, es similar a un EI33, en lo que respecta a terminales...lo que si es un poco mas alto y ancho...

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

ernestogn dijo:  
quiero hacerla recortando gastos, empezando por poner 1000uf X35V en la salida en lugar de 50 o 63V
por lo menos en esta versión,,
Si les interesaría armar una DC-DC algo más compacta y barata les puedo ofrecer una versión que tengo hace rato guardada en los archivos y que nunca pude armar para probar (y por lo pronto tampoco voy a hacerlo). Así que si alguien tiene un tiempo libre y desea armarla me avisa, le paso los archivos y si todo funciona OK, la agrego al thread también.

Básicamente es una versión reducida de la DC-DC presentada acá, manteniendo la misma placa controladora pero con una placa base de sólo 10x7[cm] y potencia aprox 150[W]. Pensada para tensiones de salida <35[V] por rama, ideal para algún sub tirado con un clase D, o un par de TDA7294 (o un bridge)... en fin, potencia más que interesante y sin necesidad de gastar tanto $$. 
Otra característica interesante es que presenta tensión terciaria (al igual que todas las SMPS que fui subiendo), pero esta vez sin devanado terciario. La tensión se obtiene del secundario (aprovechando la tensión reducida) y se regula por medio de un regulador con TR+Zener.

Les dejo un PDF para que la vean.

Saludos


Hola Mariano se ve que ya tienes muy buenos conocimiento con respecto a este tipo de fuentes ; solo quisiera sugerirte que para no mesclar las cosas; hicieras un nuevo tema con esta fuente que subiste seria otro genial aporte de tu parte


----------



## Tavo

Nah, no dá para un nuevo tema. Son todas fuentes conmutadas DC-DC, y es mejor que estén todas juntas en un mismo lugar... sinó después se hace un lío bárbaro.

Mariano:
Ok, entonces esperamos que publiques ese PCB así la podemos realizar...

Una consulta: He rescatado de fuentes de PC estos tres núcleos. El de la izquierda es un ERL-35C, el del medio no tiene nomenclatura, es un poco más chico, y el de la derecha tampoco tiene nomenclatura, pero  para darse una idea es más chico que un EI-33. Es bien chiquito, calculo que la fuente esa debería ser de 200W como mucho.



Y ahí la la pregunta: ¿Podré sacarle poquito más de *100W* al núcleo más pequeño con la fuente compacta? 

La idea es hacer un ampli estéreo bien chico, de 50+50W Mosfet. Y se me ocurrió si podría con ese núcleo... o en todo caso el del medio que es un poquito más grande.

Saludos.

El nuevo diseño de la fuente más compacta y pequeña se ve muuuuy tentador. Me gusta mucho la idea, para aquellos que no queremos sacarle tanta potencia a la fuente...


----------



## ernestogn

Tavo dijo:


> La idea es hacer un ampli estéreo bien chico, de 50+50W Mosfet. Y se me ocurrió si podría con ese núcleo... o en todo caso el del medio que es un poquito más grande.
> 
> Saludos.



Aguarda que a los 50W+50W tenes que sumarle las perdidas por rendimiento... 

Los EI 33 Abundan y tienen que dar 200W lo mas bien , mas considerando a la frecuencia que 
 "los estamos" haciendo trabajar,.


----------



## Tavo

Te apuraste demasiado Ernesto, acá vengo con un EI-33 que acabo de reciclar recién. 



Entonces este si puede servir para la mini fuente? (la compacta y pequeña)

Si es así, ya no más me pongo manos a la obra a hacer todo el "plaqueterío"... 

Saludos!



mnicolau dijo:


> Básicamente es una versión reducida de la DC-DC presentada acá, manteniendo la misma placa controladora pero con una placa base de sólo 10x7[cm] *y potencia aprox 150[W].* Pensada para tensiones de salida <35[V] por rama...


Listo, confirmado! Esperemos que entregue esos prometidos 150W...


----------



## SERGIOD

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> El PCB de la DC-DC compacta no está ahí, las páginas 2 y 3 eran de la 2.0 (usé el mismo archivo). Lo que les voy a enviar es justamente el PCB para que puedan armarla.
> 
> PD: Para imprimir los planos de masa correctamente hay que usar el Circuit Wizard.
> 
> Saludos



tenia entendido que solo lo subias en pdf por razones personales ; ahora me pregunto lo subiras en circuit wizard; si haces o no lo haces en otro tema es tu decisión no hay problema


----------



## Tavo

SERGIOD dijo:


> tenia entendido que solo lo subias en pdf por razones personales ; ahora me pregunto lo subiras en circuit wizard; si haces o no lo haces en otro tema es tu decisión no hay problema



No, Mnicolau nunca publica sus diseños para editar... porque así cualquiera modifica un poquito, firma la placa y se "adueña" el diseño...  

Mientras siga publicando en PDF, estamos todos contentos y satisfechos. 

Saludos.

Lo que decía sobre el Circuit Wizard es que hay que utilizar ese programa al momento de imprimir virtualmente a PDF, para que salgan bien los planos de masa...


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno viendo que hay varios interesados lo subo acá directamente.

Les vuelvo a repetir que NO está probada esta versión. Así que si la arman, comenten resultados y suban fotos. 

El transformador se arma de la misma manera que la 2.0. Si las comparan van a notar que los devanados están conectados a los mismos pines y a su vez, ubicados en la misma posición en ambas. La excepción es el devanado terciario, que esta versión compacta no lo incluye.

La cantidad de alambres en paralelo a utilizar se puede reducir en un 25% y el número de espiras secundarias puede bajarse a 6 si desean tensiones < a 35[V] por rama.

Los reguladores terciarios reducen a partir de la tensión secundaria, así que van a necesitar disipador.

PD: las pistas del primario del trafo y las de alimentación deben estañarse para mayor seguridad.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Buenisimo , ya me pongo a armarla , auque me quede sin alambre para bobinar.,....
con IRFZ44 tiene que andar igual de bien digo yo?


----------



## Tavo

Pucha, recién se me ocurre revisar los datasheets de los IRFZ44 y 48... *son prácticamente idénticos!!*

*IRFZ44:*

Vds= 55v
Rds(on)= 0,017 Ω
Id= 49A

*IRFZ48:*

Vds= 60V
Rds(on)= 0,018 Ω
Id= 50A

Con estos datos, llego a la conclusión que son la misma cosa, y que son ambos totalmente compatibles uno con otro... ¿Estoy en lo cierto?

Saludos.

PS: Ahora me quedo un poco más tranquilo, porque el IRFZ44 es algo más fácil de conseguir... 

*EDIT:*
Bueno, no. No son tan iguales como supuse, el IRFZ48 es bastante superior en algunas cosas...


----------



## mnicolau

De nada gente, espero funcione correctamente...

Pueden usar tranquilamente el IRFZ44 y cualquier mosfet-N de características similares.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Tengo algunas dudas sobre la nueva pequeña:

Estoy leyendo el documento de texto para ver como se hace el transformador... Y dice:


> - Primario: 2 + 2 espiras - 40 alambres 0.32[mm] diámetro (AWG 28)
> - Secundario: 8 + 8 espiras - 16 alambres 0.32[mm] diámetro (AWG 28)
> - Terciario: 4 + 4 espiras - 1 alambre 0.5[mm] diámetro (AWG 24)


Obviamente no voy a poner 40 alambres, porque esa especificación es para la fuente grande. Lo que no entiendo bien es cuántas espiras son... 
*¿Siguen siendo 2+2 vueltas en el primario?*

Lo mismo con el secundario, ¿Cuántas espiran van?

Intuyo que en el secundario podrían ser menos vueltas, porque la fuente está pensaba para entregar un poco menos de tensión. Quizá con 6 + 6 vueltas funcione... pero no estoy seguro. 

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

Tavo dijo:


> Tengo algunas dudas sobre la nueva pequeña:
> 
> Estoy leyendo el documento de texto para ver como se hace el transformador... Y dice:
> 
> Obviamente no voy a poner 40 alambres, porque esa especificación es para la fuente grande. Lo que no entiendo bien es cuántas espiras son...
> *¿Siguen siendo 2+2 vueltas en el primario?*
> 
> Lo mismo con el secundario, ¿Cuántas espiran van?
> 
> Intuyo que en el secundario podrían ser menos vueltas, porque la fuente está pensaba para entregar un poco menos de tensión. Quizá con 6 + 6 vueltas funcione... pero no estoy seguro.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya la tengo armada casi entera , pero no consigo alambre AWG 28 para bobinar ,..

me parece que voy a tener que bobinar con unos 20-25 alambres AWG 24 en el primario y  10-12 en el secundario ...
Cito a mnicolau 





> La cantidad de alambres en paralelo a utilizar se puede reducir en un 25% y el número de espiras secundarias puede bajarse a 6 si desean tensiones < a 35[V] por rama.


----------



## ernestogn

Mariano , no seria deseable poner uno Pads como para soldar directamente el alambre primario al PCB , osea. el bobinado podra tener 40 alambres de 0.32mm pero el pin del carretel sigue teniendo 0.6mm o menos. 
yo decia una cosa mas o menos asi (ahora que ya tengo echo el pcb claro..)


----------



## gca

No es necesario porque la distancia es muy corta, pensa por ejemplo en las patas del irfz48 que tambien maneja el mismo amperaje.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Podés hacerlo si te dá más confianza Ernesto, pero igualmente los pines son muy muy cortos, con lo cual no hay mayores inconvenientes. Además estamos dividiendo la corriente en 2 pines por cada bobinado.

PD: justo veo tu comentario gca, opino igual.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

bueno , no consigo alambre para bobinar en toda la cuidad , intente bobinarlo con alambre de 0.5mm x 25 hilos (5x5) y queda muy duro.. va quedar espantozo...

alla en Oeste Aislantes  consigo alambre de 0.3mm de la que se suelda sin pelarla vale a razon de 100 pesos el kilo fraccionada.  es  esta  
como la ven?


----------



## Nicomacoco

Mnicolau:

Como hace algún tiempo te contaba tuve problemas al echar a andar la fuente, hice otra placa para adecuar las piezas que yo tenia. te dejo los esquemas para que revises, solo no funciona. Me parece que puede ser la parte del sg3524, ya que de verdad ni siquiera enciende. 

Por favor ayudenme...

Gracias.


----------



## Peluche

Hola, comprobada con el SG3525 y algunas modificaciones


----------



## SERGIOD

Peluche dijo:


> Hola, comprobada con el SG3525 y algunas modificaciones



Puedes explicar las modificaciones


----------



## Peluche

Añadida una resistencia de 470 Oh 2W y el Zener de 15v 5W en la alimentacion de la controladora por si el regulador del alternador del auto se va al traste y aumenta la tension de los 15v del zener de la controladora éste se va al traste tambien probocando un corto el cual con la potencia de la bateria haria saltar por los aires las pistas de la pcb, este sistema de proteccion aguantaria sin problemas 17 a 19v que suministra el alternador en esos casos, añadida refrigeracion forzada


----------



## Tavo

Les cuento que estoy realizando el transformador para la fuente compacta... Pero nunca pensé que me iba a dar tanto laburo! 
Al final, por las dudas usé el núcleo más grande, el ERL35. En el primario hice 20 alambres de 0,4 , me parece que van a ser suficientes...
Y el secundario todavía no lo tengo pensado. Lo había empezado a hacer pero todo mal... era un mogollo de alambre terrible, cuestión es que lo deshice.
Me parece que el secundario lo voy a hacer con 4 alambres de 0,6mm ... que dicen? Será apropiado?

Saludos.

PS: La verdad es que es un laburo DPM armar el trafo, es la parte más complicada y molesta de todas.


----------



## mnicolau

Es cuestión de práctica, como todo...

Estarían bien los 4 alambres de 0.6[mm] para el secundario.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Tavo dijo:


> Les cuento que estoy realizando el transformador para la fuente compacta... Pero nunca pensé que me iba a dar tanto laburo!
> Al final, por las dudas usé el núcleo más grande, el ERL35. En el primario hice 20 alambres de 0,4 , me parece que van a ser suficientes...
> Y el secundario todavía no lo tengo pensado. Lo había empezado a hacer pero todo mal... era un mogollo de alambre terrible, cuestión es que lo deshice.
> Me parece que el secundario lo voy a hacer con 4 alambres de 0,6mm ... que dicen? Será apropiado?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> PS: La verdad es que es un laburo DPM armar el trafo, es la parte más complicada y molesta de todas.



tavo. yo lo quise hacer con alambre de 0.5 y queda un masacote de cable horrible, no sera mas facil usar alambre mas fino?
¿ que seccion tendria que tener de no usarse alambre litz?


----------



## Tavo

Gracias por confirmarlo Mariano. Y respecto del primario que decís, estará bien eso? 

------------------------------------------------------------

Ernesto:
El primario como dije lo hice con 20 alambres de 0.4mm, separé en 10+10 y soldé 10 a un pin y 10 al otro, para no complicarme tanto... pero te digo que lo más complicado de esto es "pelar" el alambre, uno por uno, con encendedor y virulana... es un laburo de locos...  Se puede hacer, pero hay que tener una paciencia infinita. jaja

Y al final para el secundario estoy haciendo 5 alambres de *0.6mm*, para que quede más prolijo y no me de tanto laburo.

Calculo que en un rato termino el núcleo y me pongo a hacer el impreso. De cualquier forma lamento que la fuente no la voy a poder terminar, porque me faltan algunos componentes... (acá donde vivo no hay casa de electrónica). Ya veré como me arreglo...

Saludos gente!

*Una preguntita rápida:*

Podré hacer el secundario con *8 hilos de 0,4mm* ?? Es que me quedé sin alambre, y es lo único que tengo! 

Y otra pregunta, no tan necesaria:
Cómo se calcula la sección total del alambre de litz? Es decir, si yo tengo dos alambres de 0,4mm, es igual a 1 alambre de 0,8mm? 
Porque si así fuera, con 8 hilos de 0,4mm tendría 3,2mm² ... es válido eso?


----------



## mnicolau

No no... lo que estás haciendo con ese cálculo es simplemente sumar diámetros, lo cual no refleja la realidad. Lo que tenés que sumar es la *sección *de cada alambre que vayas a utilizar.

Para el secundario tratá de llegar a 1[mm²] al menos. Así que 8 alambres de 0.4[mm] estarían justo.

Para el primario están correctos los que utilizaste. Ese bobinado es muy corto (sólo 2 espiras) así que podemos permitir algún [A/mm²] adicional. Además se va a utilizar para audio (consumo muy variable), así que es menos preocupante todavía.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Ok. Recién acabo de terminar el bendito transformador. 

Al final, no estaba tan decidido sobre con qué alambre hacer el secundario... 
Entonces hice lo siguiente:
*4 alambres de 0.4mm + 4 alambres de 0.4mm + 2 alambres de 0.6mm = 1,68mm²*
Es decir, así como lo leen, en total serían 3 hilos de Litz en paralelo.

Entre capa y capa una cuantas vueltas de cinta de teflón (la que se usa para caños) y también todo el tiempo impregnando el bobinado con aislante para alta tensión en aerosol...

Quedó bien compacto y todo muy armado. Es un solo bloque bien lindo de cobre + teflón + aislante... 

Ahora voy a armar bien el núcleo y de vuelta le paso bastante aislante para que quede todo bien fijo.

Pronto cuelgo unas fotos. 

Saludos.

PS: Saqué la cuenta. En el primario de mi transformador hay 20 alambres de 0.4[mm], entonces tengo una sección total de 2.58[mm²]... creo que suficientes.

Según Mariano, en esta fuente se podían disminuir un 25% la sección de los alambres, y teniendo en cuenta que para el primario de la fuente grande eran 40 alambres de [0.32mm], una sección total de 3.24[mm²]; una disminución del 25% del primario serían 2,43[mm²]. Y mi trafo tiene una sección que supera eso, 2,58[mm²]. 

Espero haber sacado bien las cuentas.


----------



## Tavo

Bueno acá están las fotos del trafo, por lo menos algo es algo. Yo diría que dentro de todo el armado de la fuente *esto es como el 80%*, lo demás es moco de pavo...  



Y para que quede más cool usé la misma cinta amarilla que tenía originalmente...


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo dijo:


> Bueno acá están las fotos del trafo, por lo menos algo es algo. Yo diría que dentro de todo el armado de la fuente *esto es como el 80%*, lo demás es moco de pavo...



10 puntos ese trafo...

Así es, en la versión compacta el único componente elaborado es el transformador, el resto no presenta ninguna dificultad en el armado.

PD: me parece que no enrollaste los alambres para formar un único más compacto, capaz ahí se te hacía más sencillo el bobinado.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> 10 puntos ese trafo...






mnicolau dijo:


> PD: me parece que no enrollaste los alambres para formar un único más compacto, capaz ahí se te hacía más sencillo el bobinado.


No, es verdad, no los enrollé así porque después me iba a dar mucho más laburo para soldarlos a los pines y sacarles el esmalte... Personalmente, se me hace más fácil de este modo, con todos los alambres en paralelo... 

Espero poder sacarle unos *120W* a ese trafo... porque la idea es alimentar dos amplificadores MOFSETs de 50W para hacer un sistema de sonido portable...

La tensión de salida casi que la necesitaría al mango, unos +-35Vcc de ser posible, no sé bien cuál es la limitante, calculo que las espiras del devanado secundario, que son 6+6 como habías indicado...

Ahora dentro de un rato me pongo a hacer el impreso.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Bueno, recién vengo de darme una vueltita por mi querido (odiado) pueblo, por los lugares relacionados con electrónica... Y logré conseguir 2 IRFZ44, originalitos de IR , pero no conseguí ni ahí el corazón del proyecto, el SG3524/5... ni ahí, se lo nombré y me quedó mirando con cara de WTF el tipo... 

¿Es un integrado medio difícil de conseguir, no? 
Esto me desmotiva un poco pero igual la voy a terminar, ya tengo el impreso casi listo.

Saludos.


----------



## ixak1

Tavo dijo:


> Bueno, recién vengo de darme una vueltita por mi querido (odiado) pueblo, por los lugares relacionados con electrónica... Y logré conseguir 2 IRFZ44, originalitos de IR , pero no conseguí ni ahí el corazón del proyecto, el SG3524/5... ni ahí, se lo nombré y me quedó mirando con cara de WTF el tipo...
> 
> ¿Es un integrado medio difícil de conseguir, no?
> Esto me desmotiva un poco pero igual la voy a terminar, ya tengo el impreso casi listo.
> 
> Saludos.



A mi también me pasó por eso estoy viendo donde conseguirlo antes de armar el transformador..  aun que si no, pues me lo pido por internet =)..  un ojo de la cara pero pediré varios para aprovechar. aun que todavía me faltan  tiendas por visitar jeje. 
Como experiencia: cuando el vendedor te pone la cara con ese integrado le puedes decir que te lo consiga. así consegui mi primer IR2110.. despues encontre otras tiendas de electronica y si lo tenían, incluso más barato.. jeje.


----------



## Mslbrll

Tavo dijo:


> Bueno, recién vengo de darme una vueltita por mi querido (odiado) pueblo, por los lugares relacionados con electrónica... Y logré conseguir 2 IRFZ44, originalitos de IR , pero no conseguí ni ahí el corazón del proyecto, el SG3524/5... ni ahí, se lo nombré y me quedó mirando con cara de WTF el tipo...
> 
> ¿Es un integrado medio difícil de conseguir, no?
> Esto me desmotiva un poco pero igual la voy a terminar, ya tengo el impreso casi listo.
> 
> Saludos.



El SG3525 es muy común, de ultima pedite unos samples a ON-Semi IR o algun otro.


----------



## Tavo

ixak1... El problema es que acá donde vivo no hay casas de electrónica... Donde suelo comprar componentes es en las casas de reparación de equipos electrónicos, TVs, DVDs, equipos de música, etc... y obviamente que le agregan su ganancia y se aprovechan, como por ejemplo pagar $8 por un IRFZ44... 

Así es la cosa. Ojalá tuviese alguna casa de electrónica cerca... aunque fuese chica... 

Saludos.

PS: Las casas más cerca que tengo me quedan a 130Km de donde vivo...


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo, si te das algo de maña, podés armarte una placa controladora con un TL494, a ese seguro lo conseguís. Cualquier cosa te damos una mano...

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> Tavo, si te das algo de maña, podés armarte una placa controladora con un TL494, a ese seguro lo conseguís. Cualquier cosa te damos una mano...
> 
> Saludos


*Che, gracias por la buena predisposición* , pero lamento decirte que tampoco consigo al TL494... nah, te digo de verdad... esto es para cortarse las venas...  :enfadado:

Te/les pregunto, podré reciclar al menos un SG3525 de algún aparato viejo? Las fuentes de PC que traen? Tengo muchas fuentes de PC... estuve buscando entre todas si encontraba algún 3524/5 pero sin suerte...  No más encuentro al TL494 con sus infinitos cambios de nombre, pero el número sigue siendo "494" y después otros más raros como KA7500... 

Buáh, ya veré que puedo hacer con esto. Mañana las fotos del avance con mi querida mini fuente. 

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

creo que si vi algun sg3534 en alguna fuente de pc ,..
no tenes donde pedir? ..
alguien que te los envie desde la gran ciudad?


----------



## Peluche

Hola, no se si os puedo ayudar o es inviable para vosotros comprar en esta tienda por el envio pero en esta tienda tienen practicamente todo lo que buscais, 


http://www.ariston.es/ 

             o


http://www.ondaradio.es/


Un saludo


----------



## Tavo

Me parece que no voy a armar nada la DC-DC chiquita. 

Ahora que le perdí el miedo y estudié un poco el tema, me voy a animar y hacer la grande, bah, la que todos hicieron. Tomo esta decisión porque como que no me cierra tanta simplicidad en la "mini"... ¿Puede ser o estoy delirando? 
Por ejemplo, que no tiene el toroide de salida, tampoco el de entrada, que tiene solo 2 mosfets de conmutación, que tiene diodos simples a la salida, y hubiese preferido que sean del tipo TO-220 como los MUR840 o MUR1520... Que se yo, son varias cosas que me hacen dudar.

No es que dude del funcionamiento, ojo, estoy seguro que debe andar ok, pero prefiero ir con pisada firme y armar la DC-DC normal, ya que me gustaría que entregue sus buenos 300W sin problemas. (porque también cambié de amplificador, ahora van a ser más grandes.  )

Bueno, nada, solo quería comentarles eso, esas eran mis dudas...

Saludos.

PS: Igual pienso armar la chiquita más adelante, porque ya tengo el trafo hecho para esa... no lo puedo desperdiciar y ni loco lo desarmo, porque me costó un laburo bárbaro hacerlo.
Ahora tengo que conseguir un núcleo EE42/21/20 para la grande...


----------



## mnicolau

Como comenté en su momento, la compacta está pensada para sacarle 150[W] como mucho. Osea para aquel que quiera alimentar amplificadores decentes en el auto, sin necesidad de una SMPS demasiado compleja. De ahí que posee sólo 1 mosfet por rama y diodos con el encapsulado tradicional. Esa potencia es más que suficiente para escuchar buen audio en el auto.

Si pretendés 300[W] vas a necesitar la SMPS del 1º post.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

Gente con un nucleo EI40,  la fuente compacta podre alimentar 2 tda 7294?? o estare sobrepasando el limite...en teoria con el nucleo segun lo que averigue por la web, el EI40 podria andar a 300W trabajando a  100khZ, pero no se si los diodos  y el par de mosfet seran suficientes...para 2 etapas con tda7294

estoy a medio ensamblar la fuente...luego subo fotos


----------



## mnicolau

Debería sobrar con ese núcleo. Con un EI33 ya podrías alimentar un par de TDA7294.

Saludos


----------



## comando69

mariano una pregunta la fuente me dejo de tirar los 96v medidos en los extremos para tirar 50v max, cual puede ser el problema, o mejor dicho donde tendria que empezar revisando?
gracias


----------



## mnicolau

comando69 dijo:


> mariano una pregunta la fuente me dejo de tirar los 96v medidos en los extremos para tirar 50v max, cual puede ser el problema, o mejor dicho donde tendria que empezar revisando?
> gracias



Y cómo pasó eso?
Parecería que está funcionando al mínimo, revisá la realimentación. Cambiá el TL431.

Saludos


----------



## comando69

no tengo idea como paso jeeje, pero ya cambie el tl431 y regula bien de nuevo, muchas gracias


----------



## ernestogn

Me compre nomas el alambre soldable de 0.3mm, $95 por el kilo alla en Aislantes Oeste.-
segun las primeras pruevas, un verdadero exito , facilita notablemente la tarea de armar el nucleo.- 

luego. las fotos!
continuaremos!


----------



## ernestogn

Hablando de la compacta-
Sera suficiente usar (0.3x 6) x 4, 24 alambres con una seccion total de 1.69mm2, pienso usar esta fuente para alimentar 2 canales echos con TDA2050 en puente,


----------



## mnicolau

Para 2 TDA2050 en puente van a ser suficientes esos alambres. El hecho de ser amplificadores de audio y no una carga continua te deja un margen de seguridad. Bajá el valor del fusible a 15[A].

PD: muy bueno ese alambre! No lo conocía...
El hecho de quitar el esmalte a cada hebra es el trabajo más engorroso a la hora de armar el transformador; así que poder soldarlo directamente resulta super práctico y agiliza la tarea enormemente.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

Hola gente...una consulta...estoy en un dilema con el tema del disipador en la fuente compacta, estoy por colocar al Par de IRFZ44 un disipador de fuente de pc, esos planos con aletas, mi duda es que no se si me arriesgo a colocarlos en la fuente y lograr que disipe medianamente bien, como dije anteriormente la fuente alimentara un par de TDA 7294, por lo que la fuente debera proporcionar alrededor de 200W, como podran ver en las fotos este disipador es un poco mas robusto (con mas espesor) que los que encontramos en las fuentes de PC ,de las casi 20 fuentes que tenia a mano este sobresalia de los demas por ser mas robusto....

Desde ya gracias por la atencion.....


----------



## djwash

Facil, arma la fuente y probala con ese disipador, si calienta mucho le buscas otro...

Posiblemente se quede corto, si es asi podes ir a un local de reparacion de pc y pedir disipadores de procesadores viejos, como 462 o P3, te los van a vender por monedas o te los van a regalar quizas, por lo menos a mi me los regalan...


----------



## ernestogn

bueno , termine la fuente compacta., 
primeras pruebas en vacío y con lampara serie.
un verdadero existe 
aunque la regulación permite ir muy arriba en el voltaje , 
llegue a +-37V y con todavía recorrido del preset me baje por que tengo puestos condensadores de 35V,
supongo que eso lo puedo limitar cambiando el zener de 22v por otro de 15V tal ves. 

de entrada me hizo ruido a cricricricir , pero le pegue  las EI del núcleo con cianocrilato y quedo super silenciosia.

Ahora , en la medida que termine de reinstalar mi PC pongo fotos....

Como siempre , un agradecimiento a Mnicolau por tan bien desarrollado proyecto,.
mas tarde voy a exponer unas mínimas modificaciones al PCB , mínimas mínimas.


----------



## Tavo

Vos estás re chiflado Ernesto!   La hiciste subir hasta 37V con condensadores de 35V???
Yo no me arriesgaría a que se me explote uno en el ojo... 

Cuando puedas poné unas fotos, es bueno saber que ya funciona. 

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

bueno che 2Volcitos mas , un medio segundo, son Epcos


----------



## SERGIOD

ernestogn dijo:


> bueno , termine la fuente compacta.,
> primeras pruebas en vacío y con lampara serie.
> un verdadero existe
> aunque la regulación permite ir muy arriba en el voltaje ,
> llegue a +-37V y con todavía recorrido del preset me baje por que tengo puestos condensadores de 35V,
> supongo que eso lo puedo limitar cambiando el zener de 22v por otro de 15V tal ves.
> 
> de entrada me hizo ruido a cricricricir , pero le pegue  las EI del núcleo con cianocrilato y quedo super silenciosia.
> 
> Ahora , en la medida que termine de reinstalar mi PC pongo fotos....
> 
> Como siempre , un agradecimiento a Mnicolau por tan bien desarrollado proyecto,.
> mas tarde voy a exponer unas mínimas modificaciones al PCB , mínimas mínimas.



Felicitaciones te quedo genial


----------



## ernestogn

Si , la verdad que quedo linda, merito del diseñador digo yo,,

la salida del zener de 15V no me da 15V sino 13.7, ¿dudo del diodo? o le achico la resistencia?


----------



## mnicolau

10 puntos esa fuente Ernesto! Quedó muy bien  y muy compacta 

La salida te llega a 37[V] pero no creo que mucho más que eso, por más que te quede bastante recorrido del preset (esto es válido siempre y cuando hayas hecho 6 espiras secundarias). Yo utilizaría capacitores de salida de 50[V] para quedarme tranquilo, por las dudas algo falle y el IC mande el duty al máximo.
Mientras uses esos capacitores, un zener en cada rama (de valor algo menor a 35[V]) también te daría algo de tranquilidad.

Respecto a la salida terciaria, es normal que tengas una tensión menor a la del zener, ya que tenés las caídas en los diodos internos del TR. No te hagas drama ahí...

Gracias por la pruebas , comentá después cómo se comporta con carga 

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

mnicolau dijo:


> Versión 2.0 Corregida.
> 
> *Si pasa algún mod por acá por favor reemplazar el archivo en el 1º post (quitar la versión 2.0 actual).*
> 
> Comando, al menos hacé el cambio de las pistas de realimentación, ya que si se te queman los fusibles de salida, la fuente va a funcionar con la salida al máximo posible y tal vez supere el valor admisible de los capacitores.
> Las pistas de realimentación toman la tensión en las borneras de salida (luego de los fusibles), tendrías que hacer un corte ahí y conectarlas antes de ellos.
> 
> Saludos



 como dice mnico que lo remplacen y si pueden aumenten en el primer post la nueva smps compacta que esta fenomenal
PD  la smps compacta ya la armo ernestong


----------



## anthony123

Mariano:



El inductor de entrada: Usas el nucleo amarillo de las fuentes ATX? De acuerdo a lo leido en el foro se saturan a 5A, nivel que es superado ampliamente en esta aplicacion, ¿Cual es la explicacion para esto?
Es posible establecer Bmax de un nucleo toroidal (extraido de un amplificador comercial dañado) partiendo del area?
Como calculo Imax del center tap del primario?
Disculpa que sea algo off-topic, pero aumentar la frecuencia no acarrea tanto ventajas como desventajas. Mayor eficiencia o perdidas por conmutación, ¿Qué conviene más?
Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Anthony, mirá te recomiendo leer el libro de Pressman y Billings, "Switching Power Supply Design" (3º edición). A partir de la página 45 tenés un capítulo entero dedicado a las topología push-pull. Ahí te vas a sacar esas dudas de una forma mucho más completa de lo que te puedo explicar yo y además tenés toda la info y fórmulas aplicadas a la topología.

Saludos!


----------



## santiago61

felicidades ernestogn, muy lindo montaje! quedo de 10! una consulta como se comporta la fuente con carga? el disipador de los mosfet son suficientes? por lo que lei los vas a utilizar con un amplificador con TDA2050.


----------



## Tavo

Una pregunta, en la fuente compacta se pueden reemplazar los diodos zener de 15V por unos de 16V 1/2 W?
Es que solo tengo de esos, y no puedo conseguir de 15V. Yo calculo que sí se puede, es más, considerando las caídas de tensión en los TIPs... casi que sería mejor la tensión final, más cercana a +-15V, no creen?

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Sip, ningún problema colocar esos zeners.

La tensión de salida terciaria no tiene que tener si o si +-15[V]. Las aplicaciones con operacionales, filtros, pres, etc permiten un amplio rango de alimentación. Así que no se preocupen mucho por el valor exacto de tensión obtenido.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Todavía no pude probar la fuente con carga , me falta encontrar los tornillos adecuados para fijar los TDA al disipador , 
dejando de lado cualquier comprobación científica , yo "creo" que con ese disipador tienen que andar bien los mosfet, la IR2153 anda bien con ese disipador y la SMPS half bridge compacta también ,de echo son disipadores de fuentes halfbrige.. en todo caso habrá que colocarles un ventilador sacando aire del gabinete donde sea que valla a parar.   

Apoyo el pedido de SERGIOD, esta fuente tiene que estar en la primera pagina


----------



## Tavo

Buenas, de nuevo tengo una pregunta. 

Es posible reemplazar el optoacoplador 4N35 por algún otro? Porque no tengo ese ni lo puedo conseguir por ahora.. Tengo un MOC3021, pero me parece que es salida a triac, nada que ver. 

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Bueno, las fotos de Ernesto me motivaron a hacer la mía de una buena vez, ya tenía el núcleo hecho, que es casi lo más importante, así que dije "fue, no pierdo nada intentando..." 

Y este es el resultado. Todavía no la probé porque me falta hacer aún la placa controladora, y me temo que tampoco la voy a poder probar porque me van a faltar algunos componentes...  Pero voy a hacer lo posible por terminarla pronto. 



Cualquier crítica constructiva es bien aceptada. 

Antes que salten, posiblemente el disipador de los mosfets de conmutación sea medio chico, pero esta fuente junto con dos amplis mosfets va a ir en un gabinete correctamente ventilado.. así que no me preocupa.  Va a recibir aire fresco constantemente.

*Muchas gracias Mariano por el diseño*, realmente es muy compacto y lindo.  

Saludos gente!


----------



## mnicolau

Excelente como va quedando esa fuente Tavo 

Para reemplazar el opto, tenés varios de esa misma línea: 4N25, 4N26, etc.
Otro muy utilizado es el PC817, pero es un IC de sólo 4 pines, así que vas a tener que hacer una pequeña adaptación para colocarlo en la placa. Un optotriac no te sirve.

Qué otro componente te falta?

Ah como consejo, utilizá un zócalo hembra en la placa base para conectar ahí la placa controladora, yo suelo cortar un zócalo tradicional de IC; sino tenés la tira de pines hembra directamente. De esta manera podés colocar y quitar la placa controladora; si la soldás y queda fija, cualquier problema se te complica para solucionar.

Ernesto, qué modificaciones hiciste? Así las incluyo en el PCB definitivo.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

muy bueno tavo!!! mañana subo fotos de mi fuente !!! asi no me quedo atras  , al parecer la mayoria elegimos los disipadores de las fuentes de pc, lo que lo que le da un toque especial a la fuente...

Mariano una modificacion que hice fue agregarle un filtro de alta frecuencia, de un toroide pequeño de una fuente de pc los coloque en los pads donde van los chicotes para el fusible,el mismo lo voy a poner antes de la bornera, ha ademas le agregue el diodo de 6A que incluye en la dc-dc 2.0......

Saludos...


----------



## Tavo

Gracias por los comentarios gente, realmente estas cosas me animan a seguir! 

Mariano, creo que no me faltan muchos mas componentes, el UC3525AN ya lo tengo...  Sólo me estaría faltand el opto, pero mañana me voy a recorrer el pueblo entero a ver si logro conseguir alguno, aunque sea similar. Tiene que haber, en algún cajón lleno de telaraña... 

Ernesto, siempre me tomo el trabajo de pulir (lijar) los disipadores, todos los que uso; primeramente para que el contacto con el semiconductor sea lo más perfecto posible y segundo por la estética , por eso los lijo.
Ah, también lustro con Blem y franela los capacitores antes de soldarlos, andan mejor...  

Gracias Santiago. Si, tengo varios disipadores de PC, principalmente me gustan los que se pueden agarrar desde abajo con tornillos, ya que son muy fáciles de sujetar y quedan firmes... 

En este mismo momento estoy haciendo la placa controladora, la tengo en el percloruro.

Bueno, me guá' seguir laburando, a ver si la termino para mañana así la pruebo. 

*Saludos gente!*


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> Excelente como va quedando esa fuente Tavo
> 
> Para reemplazar el opto, tenés varios de esa misma línea: 4N25, 4N26, etc.
> Otro muy utilizado es el PC817, pero es un IC de sólo 4 pines, así que vas a tener que hacer una pequeña adaptación para colocarlo en la placa. Un optotriac no te sirve.
> 
> Qué otro componente te falta?
> 
> Ah como consejo, utilizá un zócalo hembra en la placa base para conectar ahí la placa controladora, yo suelo cortar un zócalo tradicional de IC; sino tenés la tira de pines hembra directamente. De esta manera podés colocar y quitar la placa controladora; si la soldás y queda fija, cualquier problema se te complica para solucionar.
> 
> Ernesto, qué modificaciones hiciste? Así las incluyo en el PCB definitivo.
> 
> Saludos


Mariano , hice modificaciones minimas , a saber:
Corri el capacitor de la entrada (4700uf) 2mm o menos para el lado del nucleo . esto para que no toque el capacitor de 100uf de la placa controladora.

Agrande los pads de los diodos de salida , tengo unos BYF504 que tienen pines de mas de 1mm y quedaba poco del pad.

Agrege otro pad grande , en medio de los pines de la bornera de entrada , esto es para soldar en ese lugar unos bormnes macho tipo banana de auto. quedan muy bien y son reforzados y baratos. Esto tambien permite solar unas borneas tipo paleta macho al PCB y que fusible no moleste. 

Puse un par de pads para poner diodos leds en serie con las resistencias de carga o descarga de la salida.






no todas las implemente aun...


----------



## Tavo

Si, yo también noté que eran necesarias un par de modificaciones... más que nada por cuestiones de espacio, para que todos los componentes entren bien y sin problemas...

Mañana mismo voy a enumerar algunas cosas que estaría bueno cambiar, para ir aportando mejoras para la 
*DC-DC Compacta 2.0.* 

Igualmente el diseño inicial está muy bueno, pero es como todo, siempre requiere un "pulido" final definitivo para que todo sea "perfecto". 

Saludos che.

Tres preguntas más:

1) En la placa controladora hay un zener de 15V... ¿Se puede reemplazar por uno de 16V? 
2) ¿El preset de ajuste de tensión es de 820 ohms?
3) Los capacitores de filtrado de mi fuente son de 35V ¿En dónde tendría que estar el preset para que la fuente arranque con la mínima tensión?  ¿A la mitad más o menos?

La idea es dejarla fija en +-30V.

Saludos.

Buenas, otra vez yo. Es que estoy re loco por probar la fuente compactaaaaaaa! 

Revisando entre placas de fuentes de PC encontré tres optoacopladores, cuya nomenclatura es 1010-817-J40... busqué el datasheet, y si, son optos, pero de 4 pines.

Miren, ahí lo dejo adjunto. ¿Servirá para la placa de control? 

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo:

1) El zener no hace falta en realidad... en la versión final va a ser quitado así que no coloques ninguno. Si se quiere proteger una suba de tensión, le falta la R para que funcione correctamente y además el IC soporta hasta 40[V].
2) El preset es de 100[KΩ], la R que está debajo es de 820[Ω]
3) Arrancá con el preset a la mitad y tené el multímetro midiendo la salida por las dudas.

El opto que encontraste es el que te comenté anteriormente, un 817. Adaptá los pines y sale andando.

Saludos


----------



## djwash

Creeria que si, he probado algunas veces optos de fuentes de pc en otras aplicaciones y funcionaron.

Podrias probar, o esperar a conseguir el original, yo probaria...


----------



## Tavo

*Nooooooo sos un capo Marianoooo!!  *

Mirá si seré despistado, que ni había prestado atención al mensaje anterior... lo leí medio apurado y no registré lo que me dijiste del opto..  

Wuá, la cuestión es que ni lerdo ni perezoso, me puse a "adaptar" el opto a la plaquita, miré bien el pin-out de ambos (4N35 -> 817) y fue muy fácil, solamente correr una patita y un micro puente por el lado de las pistas. 



No se si se alcanza a notar. Lo que hice es "levantar" un pin del IC y soldarle un alambrecito para que vaya al pad de al lado... Y por el lado de las pistas también, correr un pad con un puentecito. Yo creo que debe andar...

Otra pequeña modificación, tuve que re-acomodar como pude el capacitor de 100uF de la placa de control, porque si lo pongo en su lugar choca con el de 4700uF de la placa grande, el espacio está muy junto ahí. Entonces la idea fue pegarlo sobre el chip y en posición horizontal. No quedó tan mal, con un poquito de Fastix quedó firme.

Saludos!

Ya me falta menos, los dos diodos zener de 22V y a probar!


----------



## santiago61

Bueno ya casi esta terminada la fuente...la etapa de tension terciaria no lo inclui por que no voy a necesitar esas tensiones, le agregue un filtro a la entrada y un diodo como la dc-dc 2.0, como el capacitor de la palca controladora me chocaba con el cap de entrada de tension, lo coloque atras de la placa je...es vital correr unos mm los pad del capacitor,para que no halla problema al montar la placa controladora



PD: al no conseguir diodos con el encapsulado recomendado para esta placa, adapte los pads para clocar unos diodos MUR820 que tenia disponibles... 

EDIT: mirando las fotos en la pc me di cuenta que tengo un capacitor de 1000uF mal en la salida negativa! pequeño detalle jeje a invertirlo je


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo dijo:


> No se si se alcanza a notar. Lo que hice es "levantar" un pin del IC y soldarle un alambrecito para que vaya al pad de al lado... Y por el lado de las pistas también, correr un pad con un puentecito. Yo creo que debe andar...
> 
> Ya me falta menos, los dos diodos zener de 22V y a probar!



Perfecto, así debería funcionar el opto

A los zeners de 22[V] podés reemplazarlos por 16[V].

Santiago, 3º compacta casi lista! muy buena  

Gracias a los 3 por las modificaciones comentadas, ya están todas realizadas además de un re-diseño de la placa de control ya que por distintas adaptaciones que hice con el tiempo quedó desprolija y mal ruteada.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Bueno. Ya terminé de armar toda la fuente.  Así quedó.



Aún no la probé, pero me muero de ganas. Espero que no explote nada  y salga andando!

En un rato vuelvo con las *buenas/malas* noticias. 

Saludos gente!


----------



## ernestogn

Se le podrá poner un NTC en la entrada, como que pega un golpe de corriente importante al encender.


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> Se le podrá poner un NTC en la entrada, como que pega un golpe de corriente importante al encender.



Lo estás encendiendo con el remoto?

Santiago, el remoto se conecta a la alimentación de la placa (12[V]), y no a la salida como está coenctado en la foto.

Tavo, soldaste la placa de control a la placa base en lugar de ponerle un zócalo 

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Si , la enciendo con el remoto conectado ,tal ves sea bueno implementar un retardo , 
no consigo el 3525 acá como para usar el encendido suave....


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh estás usando el SG3524 vos...

Un NTC no es viable porque la máxima corriente que soportan es muy reducida para esta aplicación. Podrías probar el inductor de entrada, tal cual está en la DC-DC común. Eso te reduciría la di/dt inicial. Si tenés alguno a las vueltas, conectalo en serie en la bornera de alimentación directamente como para probar.


----------



## ernestogn

justamente estaba pensando en un inductor de entrada por si se le ocurria tomar algun ruido del auto... 
poniendo el propuesto mato 2 tiros de un pajaro

. santiago se adelanto y puso el inductor en lugar del fusible,.


----------



## santiago61

mnicolau dijo:


> Lo estás encendiendo con el remoto?
> 
> Santiago, el remoto se conecta a la alimentación de la placa (12[V]), y no a la salida como está coenctado en la foto.



Efectivamente Mariano el cable ese amarillo es del remoto, y va conectado a 12V, en la foto justo el cable amarillo poso cerca de la bornera de salida , y parece que estaria conectado pero no es asi je, yo al igual que tavo solde la placa de control directamente a la placa principal...je me gusta mas asi por que queda mas firme...

con respecto a la bobina que comenta ernesto la puse para evitar posibles ruidos, como el uso es automotor es muy comun que se filtren ruidos...por eso veo que es como fundamental colocar una bobina,aunque esta no esta no este calculada...pero algo ha de filtrar ,creo que el SG3534 no tiene soft-start....como su hermano 3525....

PD: Tavo me parece que te faltan conectar la resistencia de carga a la salida de las tensiones secundarias.


----------



## mnicolau

Uff vi cualquiera! . Reviso el foro desde el celu y me engañó el tamaño de la foto...


----------



## Tavo

Bueno gente, les traigo las novedades.

*1)* La fuente arrancó a la primera y sin problemas. Eso es bueno.
Por ahora siempre con un foco de 21W en serie con el positivo, por las dudas...

*2)* El problema: Hace un pitido asqueroso, como si fuesen 10Khz o algo así...  La máxima tensión la puedo regular en +-28V, y no sube más que eso, ni moviendo el preset. Y la mínima es +-19V. Lo raro es que bajando la tensión a +-24V desaparece el pitido, y ya no se oye, pero volviéndola a subir vuelve el pitido... 

*3)* Las tensiones están totalmente equilibradas, por lo visto la regulación es perfecta. Bah, no sé bien de qué depende eso...
Las salidas terciarias, siempre clavadas en +15,3 y -15,3. Idénticas en tensión pero con diferente polaridad. 

Bueno, es todo un logro. Si no fuese por el pitido molesto ese...  estaría perfecta. Lo que más me asombró es que arrancó de una sin ningún problema. 

Escucho sugerencias y comentarios. 

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Definitivamente, estamos en problemas. 

Al ponerle una carga a a fuente (lámpara de 12V 21W), se cae inmediatamente la tensión y ni siquiera puede poner el rojo el filamento. No tengo ni la más mínima idea de lo que puede estar pasando, pero me decepciona mucho. Ya revisé todo, absolutamente todo... la tensión en vacío es buena, pero le pongo una carga y se cae por completo.

Además del pitido que hace... que es muy molesto.

¿Sugerencias? ... 0800-555-Tavo


----------



## djwash

Ponele una dicroica 12V 50W, suena un poco suicida pero es lo que yo haria, aunque es raro que se caiga con una lampara de 21W...


----------



## santiago61

Tavo dijo:


> Definitivamente, estamos en problemas.
> 
> Al ponerle una carga a a fuente (lámpara de 12V 21W), se cae inmediatamente la tensión y ni siquiera puede poner el rojo el filamento. No tengo ni la más mínima idea de lo que puede estar pasando, pero me decepciona mucho. Ya revisé todo, absolutamente todo... la tensión en vacío es buena, pero le pongo una carga y se cae por completo.
> 
> Además del pitido que hace... que es muy molesto.
> 
> ¿Sugerencias? ... 0800-555-Tavo



Tavo al ponerle una carga, le sacaste la lampara en serie con la alimentacion ? es decir a la entrada de 12V , yo con otra version de smps tuve ese problema, todo perfecto ,tensiones simetricas, pero al conectarle una ampli con TDA7294, se caia la tension, y es por que tenia la lampara en serie con la alimentacion,esta situacion hace que la tension caiga estrepitosamente...quiza era una pavada pero se me escapo esa liebre jeje al retirar la lampara,todo perfecto......mañana pruebo la mia y vemos como se comporta....


----------



## Dr. Frankenstein

Tavo dijo:


> Definitivamente, estamos en problemas.
> 
> Al ponerle una carga a a fuente (lámpara de 12V 21W), se cae inmediatamente la tensión y ni siquiera puede poner el rojo el filamento. No tengo ni la más mínima idea de lo que puede estar pasando, pero me decepciona mucho. Ya revisé todo, absolutamente todo... la tensión en vacío es buena, pero le pongo una carga y se cae por completo.
> 
> Además del pitido que hace... que es muy molesto.
> 
> ¿Sugerencias? ... 0800-555-Tavo



Hola Tavo. Lo que mencionas del chillido en el transformador no es bueno ni normal, ¿te aseguraste de bobinar bien el transformador?, suponiendo que el transformador esta bien, podrias probar retirando la retroalimentacion y tambien retirar el foco en serie colocando un fusible de 5 amperes ya sea automotriz o de cristal tipo americano u europeo, no se para que tension bobinaste el transformador pero coloca capacitores con una tension mayor por aquello de las dudas y no te exploten. Y una pregunta ¿Con que estas alimentando la fuente?.


----------



## Tavo

Gracias por las sugerencias gente. Les cuento más detalles, que son importantes.

La fuente la estoy alimentando con la batería de la moto... que no está del todo bien, tiene 10V. 

Doctor Fr, el trafo está bobinado perfectamente, por eso me asombra mucho el tema del chillido... no quisiera tener que desarmarlo... sería una lástima. Entre capa y capa de alambre hay cinta de teflón, y todo el armado está impregnado con aislante acrílico de alta tensión... no entiendo el por qué del pitido.

Bueno, ahora voy a probar mejor la fuente. Voy a poner la batería en la moto, la voy a arrancar para tener más tensión y amperes, y ahí si, fusible de 6A como sugirieron y vemos que pasa.

Saludos.

PS: Gracias Santiago por tu consejo, lo tendré en cuenta!


----------



## djwash

NO te compliques conectando cosas a la moto, te va a dar la corriente jajaja.

No tenes una fuente de pc por ahi? son una plaga esas cosas...


----------



## Tavo

Si, tengo una fuente de PC pero es chica! De una  pc Compaq del 2000, es de 145W... 

Yo decía de la moto porque la batería sola está media *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*, con toda la furia alcanza a prender un foquito de 21W y la tensión cae a 9V 

Veré que pasa probando con una fuente confiable de 12V.


----------



## djwash

Esa bateria esta mas chau, si mide 12V en vacio hacele un lavado con agua bien caliente hervida, le tiras el acido y la llenas de agua caliente, la agitas y le tiras el agua, haces eso 2 veces, luego la llenas de nuevo y la pones en la moto, me regalaron una bateria en el estado de la tuya hace mas de un año y le hice eso, todavia funciona perfecto, cuando se le baja el liquido le hecho agua caliente del termo, hasta el tope, despues tira sola lo que sobra...

Y las motos no son muy potentes que digamos en cuanto a W entregados por el estator, encima las tenes que acelerar...

Yo he probado las DC-DC con una smps de monitor de 12V 2A y funcionan, no le podes pedir mucho pero arrancan y mueven un amplificador, con una fuente de pc asi sea de esa potencia seguro que en 12V tira mas de 2A, fijate por dentro quizas sea mas reforzada que una de 600W actual...


----------



## santiago61

con fuente de pc no es recomendable,probar con carga,puede servir para las primeras pruebas,por ejemplo de arranque,por lo que comentas tavo la batería de moto esta deteriorada,busca algún amigo que tenga un auto o camioneta,y prueba allí la fuente...no te desanimes y a seguir con las pruebas...


----------



## djwash

Porque no es recomendable con una fuente de PC????


----------



## Tavo

Una fuente de PC "normal" puede tirar fácil hasta 10A en 12V...

Che Daniel, esta fuente se ve bien reforzada... es de la buenas, de antes. Es marca Compaq, y se nota la calidad a simple vista. Y sé que es buena porque probé muchas cosas con ella, y se las banca bien.

Todavía no pude ver la fuente porque tengo serios problemas con la moto (la transmisión) así que estuve toda la mañana de mecánico... Cadena, pinón, corona nuevos... y algunas cosas más. :enfadado:

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo, con esa batería y además la caída de la lámpara serie no alcanzás ni a saturar correctamente los mosfets. Alimentá la fuente como corresponde y luego hacé las pruebas.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Buenas tardes, de nuevo yo.

Les quería comentar que todo sigue mal. Acá hay un problema, es evidente... pero no sé cuál es el problema. Volví a probar la fuente... esta vez alimentando con una fuente de PC y también con un transformador de 12V 100W, puente de 15A, 9400uF filtrado... y no va. 

Ya no sé que hacer, me tiene bastante mal el tema.

La fuente arranca bien, el pitido que hacía se fué bastante, por el cambio de la alimentación. Le pongo dos lámparas en serie de 12V 21W entre una rama y GND y de 22V se cae a 7V, y las lámparas a penas alumbran! 
Sin dudas acá hay un problema serio. Hoy a la tarde la voy a alimentar con la batería del auto (12V 75A) a ver que pasa... pero no creo que sea eso...

Otra cosa, los mosfets de conmutación calientan una barbaridad!! En un momento me descuidé con las lámparas conectadas, menos de 1 minuto y quemaban re mal!! Apagué la fuente de inmediato y le improvisé un cooler atrás, porque estaba que se derretía el aluminio.  -> Disipador chico,  supongo.

Gente, ya no sé más que hacer... solo espero que los demás compañeros que la armaron, Ernesto y Santiago comenten sus pruebas, por favor!! 

Quiero estar seguro de que la fuente a ellos les funciona bien, porque puede que haya algún error en el diseño... no se me ocurre otra cosa.

Si todo sigue mal, voy a tener que hacer de vuelta el transformador principal......... 

Bueno, espero comenten pronto sus resultados con la fuente compacta, yo estoy bastante decepcionado...

Saludos!


----------



## djwash

Que diodos tiene a la salida?


----------



## mnicolau

Vamos por partes... tenés una lámpara serie a la entrada? Si es así, controlá la tensión de alimentación de la fuente.

Por otro lado, la realimentación funciona sensando entre +V y -V, así que si colocás una carga sólo en una de las ramas, la realimentación no va a funcionar correctamente. Está pensada para cargas "simétricas"


----------



## Tavo

djwash dijo:


> Que diodos tiene a la salida?


Eso es algo que me olvidé de comentarles. 

Los diodos que tenía principalmente eran unos FR307, de 3A. La cuestión es que antes de arrancar la fuente por primera vez, se me ocurrió hacer una medición general de continuidad... comprobar cosas básicas, continuidad entre +V, +V y GND... Y la cuestión es que entre -V y GND tenía 0 ohms... 
La posta, eran los diodos... tenía dos diodos en mal estado, conducían corriente en cualquier sentido y marcaban 0 ohms. Entonces tuve que cambiarlos...

No tenía más diodos rápidos, así que recurri al desguace. Tengo varias fuentes de PC, y entre ellas logré rescatar tres diodos dobles F12C20C, de 12A.

Tuve que hacer una plaquita nueva para soldar los diodos dobles y "encajarla" en la principal.

Están medidos uno por uno para asegurarme que están bien.



mnicolau dijo:


> Vamos por partes... tenés una lámpara serie a la entrada? Si es así, controlá la tensión de alimentación de la fuente.


No. La lámpara la saqué hace rato y la reemplacé por un fusible de 6A.



mnicolau dijo:


> Por otro lado, la realimentación funciona sensando entre +V y -V, así que si colocás una carga sólo en una de las ramas, la realimentación no va a funcionar correctamente. Está pensada para cargas "simétricas"


Apa... detalle que no sabía...  Bueno, es que no sé que utilizar como carga! Los focos de auto son de 12V... la fuente, como mínimo tira 44V entre rama y rama, si los conecto los hago m***da! 

Tendría que pensar en una carga de como mínimo 50W, y en lo posible carga resistiva constante, no un ampli...


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo dijo:


> Tendría que pensar en una carga de como mínimo 50W, y en lo posible carga resistiva constante, no un ampli...



Por qué no un ampli? Conectale algún TDA2050 que tengas dando vueltas... la idea es que pruebes si se mantiene la tensión de salida (sería lo lógico) y controles la ausencia de calentamientos excesivos. Si la fuente no anda bien, ya con esa poca carga deberías notar problemas; y si todo anda bien y sin inconvenientes, luego buscarás la forma de cargarla de mejor manera.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

Hola Gente traigo novedades DC-DC compacta testeada y sin problemas con un amplificador con TDA7294.

*Regula tension en perfecta simetria entre los +-23V hasta las +-43V

*Sin carga no hay ruidos de alta frecuencia ni calientan los mosfet todo frio.

*Para alimentar el TDA lo regule en +-28V, una vez conectado al subir el volumen la
  tension permanece estable y a media potencia el disipador empiza a entibiar, pero todo    dentro de lo normal,como voy a alimentar un amplicador estereo con TDA7294 me parece que el disipador se queda corto...la verdad esa es mi duda.

*Una vez funcionando ,di marcha a mi camioneta y para mi sorpresa CERO  ruidos .

Bueno en base a esto puedo decir que la DC-DC COMPACTA es todo un exito...

Gracias Mariano por el diseño!

Les subo un video de la prueba


----------



## mnicolau

santiago61 dijo:


> Hola Gente traigo novedades DC-DC compacta testeada y sin problemas con un amplificador con TDA7294.



Gracias por confirmar! 

Todo 10 puntos parece... voy a terminar de armar el nuevo pdf y lo subo al 1º post.

Saludos!


----------



## SERGIOD

mnicolau dijo:


> Gracias por confirmar!
> 
> Todo 10 puntos parece... voy a terminar de armar el nuevo pdf y lo subo al 1º post.
> 
> Saludos!



ya eso es meramente formalidades gracias a nuestro amigo santiago sabemos que funciona a full



PD: felicitaciones mariano por sumar esta excelente fuente a este gran foro


----------



## santiago61

SERGIOD dijo:


> ya eso es meramente formalidades gracias a nuestro amigo santiago sabemos que funciona a full
> 
> 
> 
> PD: felicitaciones mariano por sumar esta excelente fuente a este gran foro



De nada compañeros, gracias a ustedes y a mariano por trememendos aportes, fue un honor haber tenido la posibilidad de testear la fuente compacta de mariano...

Ha nacido otra gran fuente DC-DC en Foros de ELectronica ,para todos aquellos que no requieran mucha potencia,y para los que no disponen de mucho presupuesto...


----------



## ernestogn

santiago61 dijo:


> De nada compañeros, gracias a ustedes y a mariano por trememendos aportes, fue un honor haber tenido la posibilidad de testear la fuente compacta de mariano...
> 
> Ha nacido otra gran fuente DC-DC en Foros de ELectronica ,para todos aquellos que no requieran mucha potencia,y para los que no disponen de mucho presupuesto...



Buenísimo saber que anda , aunque no tenia ninguna duda al respecto, 
a mi me falta todavía probarla con carga.. , aunque en vacío va perfecto!

¿tavo?, la tuya? probaste con cargas simétricas ya?


----------



## Tavo

Nah... la mía ahí está. No sé que voy a hacer.

Por lo pronto tengo que sí o sí bobinar el trafo de vuelta porque no me gusta ni medio el pitido/chirrido molesto que hace... me pone re mal porque me re gasté haciéndolo... y por lo visto quedó mal. :enfadado:

No sé. En algún otro momento tendré que darle una revisada general, porque no puede ser que falle tanto. Noto que tiene fallos y no estoy exagerando eh, son fallos grosos que no tienen ninguna explicación.

Siempre conecto primero la alimentación, y luego le doy +V al REM para arrancarla, con el téster en serie, en escala de 10A me consume 4A en reposo, y el trafo hace un chirrido horrible, como si algo estuviese fallando, obvio; y para parar el chirrido tengo que desconectar y conectar rápidamente el cable del REM para que vuelva a arrancar, pero todo esto en un lapso de tiempo inmediato...
Recién ahí el chirrido desaparece y en su lugar aparece un pitido uniforme, como si estuviese oscilando a 10Khz o algo así; y la corriente de reposo es de 230mA. Poniendo una carga de 1K2 la corriente sube a 300mA instantáneamente.

Tiene errores grosos, y estoy empezando a dudar de la placa de control. Pienso que la variación de la tensión de salida no tendría por qué modificar la frecuencia de operación del controlador (UC3525)...

Estoy más perdido que Adán en el día de la madre, ya no sé que hacer.  Por lo pronto estoy ocupado con otras cosas, pero ni bien me haga un tiempo quiero sacarla andando, porque es una pena que haya hecho todo y no funcione.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Lista la actualización del 1º post. Ambas versiones fueron renovadas.

Muchas gracias Ernesto, Tavo y Santiago (te afané el video ) por las pruebas de la compacta y Cacho por la actualización del post 

Tavo, si mal no recuerdo, los chirridos que he experimentado en mis fuentes fueron por culpa de las ferritas en mal estado (rajaduras muy pequeñas). Probá si podés despegarlas y colocarle ferritas nuevas.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Pero Tavo, vas a seguir llorando o intentar solucionar el problema? Si todo funcionaría perfecto al primer intento sería muy lindo... pero no suele pasar eso.

Si controlaste todos los componentes (especialmente Ct y Rt), la 1º prueba que tendrías que hacer es desoldar el optoacoplador y dejarla funcionando a lazo abierto. Si arranca correctamente ahí, a comprar un opto nuevo.

Si el problema persiste, revisaste todo y no encontrás ningún fallo a simple vista, cambiá las ferritas como te indiqué anteriormente.

Estos cambios serían más sencillos si colocabas la placa de control en un zócalo 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Bueno, muchas gracias Mariano por las sugerencias. Sinceramente no quería "molestar" porque vi que todos se felicitaban mutuamente con el éxito de la fuente compacta y yo era el único nabo que no pudo.. 

Ya no más voy a comprobar el Opto. El problema que tengo es que los capacitores de salida con de 35V... si saco el opto van a volar a la mi***a. 

De paso, te cuento que ya conseguí un 4N35!!! Buscando y buscando entre fuentes de PC... encontré uno. De pura suerte, así que voy a hacer el cambio a ver que pasa.

Ojalá pueda hacer funcionar la fuente como corresponde, sería un gran logro.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

No te hagas drama, no hay molestias che... la idea es que también la saques andando y no vas a ser ni el primero ni el último en renegar para que funcione correctamente.

Si sacás la realimentación se va a ir al máximo posible la tensión de salida (mayor a esos 35[V] de los caps seguramente), pero la idea es que pruebes sólo si arranca y no aparece el chirrido. Si notás eso, la apagás inmediatamente y ya podés tener una idea del problema. Colocás el opto nuevo y listo.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

*Aunque usted no lo crea...*   

< previo cambio de optoacoplador, por el correspondiente, 4N35 >

Por supuesto, la fuente sigue sin andar, pero escuchen esto: El ruido que hacía la fuente no era el núcleo... *eran los mosfets!!!*  Sí, es creer o reventar!!! 

Siempre toqué el núcleo y no sentía ninguna vibración ni nada, es más, pegaba el oído al núcleo y no sentía nada, me parecía que el sonido no venía de ahí !!!
La cuestión es que puse la fuente a regular bajito, para que haga el ruido "tric tric tric tric", toqué suavemente el disipador y las vibraciones venían de ahí! Apoyé suavemente mi dedo justo detrás de los mosfets... y sí, era inconfundible, los sonidos y vibraciones venían de ahí. Créanme.

Los mosfets *eran* unos IRFZ44, por supuesto terriblemente falsos...  Y dije "eran" porque ya murieron. Probé la fuente conectándola al auto directamente, sin fusibles ni nada, a penas apoyé el REM al positivo, pasaron 10 segundos y los mosfets volaron haciendo un humo asqueroso...

Conclusión: El núcleo sí que está bien armado, y es imposible que vibre, porque es un solo bloque sólido de cobre, teflón y aislante acrílico endurecido, o sea, es prácticamente imposible que vibre ni que esté rajado tampoco, porque antes de instalarlo lo traté con mucha suavidad y no tuvo ningún golpe...

Bueno, la cuestión es que ahora no tengo más mosfets y no pienso ir a comprar al mismo lugar. Tendré que esperar a conseguir los indicados IRFZ48 y listo.

Es así... una duda menos. Ahora estoy sospechando de la placa controladora... tengo mis sospechas sobre el correcto funcionamiento...


----------



## djwash

Ojala no se haya dañado el IC.

Y si es creible eso de ruidos en los mosfet, a mi me ha pasado de poner el ampli UCD 1250 al maximo alimentado con +-100VDC y sin parlante, se escucha la musica en los mosfet, muy bajito pero se escucha, otra cosa rara que me paso con ese amplificador es que toque con los dedos la salida y sin filtro se calientan los dedos, la piel comienza a levantar temperatura, debe ser por la alta frecuencia, y otra cosa tambien extraña cuando lo encendes y tenes las manos cerca de la bobina sentis una vibracion sin estar tocando nada, es como que el campo magnetico que escapa de la bobina es capaz de hacer vibrar los tejidos...

Cuando empieza a auto-oscilar tambien se escuchan ruidos raros provenientes de la placa...

Mmm, voy a tener que hacer un par de llamadas...


----------



## ernestogn

tavo, no te preocupes que no estas solo!! ,hoy quise hacer pruebas con carga y se fue todo al demonio!

primer TDA bridge ,. lampara serie puesta, 
pura oscilacion y ruido a la salida..... brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrbruuuuuuuuuuuuubuuuuuuuuuuuuurbur y asi por el estilo. 
el voltaje se cayo por el piso. , causa posible de 3  factores, 

la lamprara serie esta puesta.
el transformador que me da los 12v a de ser de 2A 
hay problemas con la fuente.
de repente se corta los 12v , se desoldaron los diodos de puente la fuente.. por mucha corriente seguro,(son de 3A)

bueno,. arreglo y saco la lampara serie.
resultado, el ruido es mas fuerte! 
el voltaje tambien se cae ., antes de lograr medir si se cae el voltaje de entrada , se recalienta un mosfet, funde el ailslante del tornillo ,y , ... se queman los mosfet! :enfadado:
bueno, que no cunda el panico!!!!!

Cambio mosfet`s (irfz48 de elko) 
cambio de amplificador,otro tda bridge.
restituyo lampara serie.

este tda no hace ruido y responde con cricris cuando le tocas los pines de entrada ,
pero la sola corriente del bias + lampara serie me hacen caer el voltaje ,,ç
aca alcanze a medir la entrad y se me viene abajo. 
saco lamparar serie, le pongo señal al amplificador, 
este no amplifica ,
el voltaje se sigue cayendo.
los mosfet calientan mucho,
los diodos de la entrada (fuente de 12v) tambien
seguro estoy matandolo al trafo ese.....

..nose ,me voy a dormir un rato la siesta antes de quemar todo.
pero no se preocupen! , el fusible esta intacto!


----------



## Tavo

Nahhh ernesto... te fuiste al diablo con ese trafo!  

Un trafo de 2A para alimentar esta fuente... *es una broma!!!* Yo estoy probando la fuente con un transformador de 12V 200W (16A), un puente rectificador metálico de 50A y 9400uF de filtrado... Me parece que algo así es como mínimo lo que tendría que tener, imaginate vos que esta fuente consume 10A como moco, funcionando normalmente sin exigencias...

Y a mi me siguen quedando dudas... me parece poco un solo mosfet por canal... Yo igualmente le pondría los 4 mosfet como debe ser, para que trabajen más tranquilos y sin problemas... 

Tengo una pregunta, inevitablemente al creador de la fuente, Mariano:
¿Es posible dejar fija la tensión de salida y prescindir del TL431 y componentes asociados?

A ver. Es que tengo muchos diodos zener de 16V, como verás , y pensaba que si pongo dos en serie ya tengo la referencia, que son 32V! Eso es justamente lo que quisiera hacer, volar a la mi***a toda la etapa de control de tensión y dejarla fija en +-32Vdc. *¿Es posible?*

Y otra cuestión. *¿Cómo es que se setea la frecuencia del controlador?* (UC3525 en mi caso)

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Y otra cuestión. *¿Cómo es que se setea la frecuencia del controlador?* (UC3525 en mi caso)


http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/29334/TI/UC3525.html

Al final de la tercera página .

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Un mosfet por rama es suficiente para la aplicación de la compacta (lean los comentarios de Santiago). El problema que uds están teniendo no pasa por ahí.

El TL431 es un zener controlable, así que si querés eliminar la parte variable simplemente colocás otro zener entre ánodo y cátodo donde iría el TL431. Si querés +-30[V] de salida tenés que sumar con todos los zeners unos 58[V] aprox (60[V] - 2[V] del led del opto).

La frecuencia del controlador se fija con Ct y Rt, por eso te dije antes que revises especialmente esos 2 componentes.

Controlen siempre la tensión de alimentación del a fuente (medir en bornes), si es menor a 10[V] no va a funcionar.

PD: Ernesto, estás probando con el inductor de entrada?

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred

Tavo dijo:


> me parece poco un solo mosfet por canal... Yo igualmente le pondría los 4 mosfet como debe ser


Con 4 MOSFET estas a medio camino de hacer 2 push-pull, con regulación independiente de ambas ramas o full bridge.


----------



## santiago61

Gente como va! les comento que yo tambien renegue con mi primer smps DC-DC me costo un monton hacer arrancarla, comprobaran en las primeras paginas del post.

hay una cosa que no entiendo nunca van a poder regular la fuente y que quede estable en tensiones si mantienen la bendita lampara en serie, yo tengo entendido que se la utiliza solo en la primera prueba de la fuente y en "VACIO" es decir que no tienen que conectar ningun amplificador que se le parezca,una vez que no revento nada en la fuente y no hay ruidos extraños y todo lo que consideran normal se "RETIRA" la dichosa lampara, esa lampara es a modo de proteccion para limitar el consumo de la fuente en caso de averias asi evitar que  todo vuele al demonio en caso de alguna falla, una vez retirada la lampara  se dispone a regular la tension con el preset y una vez con la tension deseada, se  conecta el ampli y a probar a un volumen bajo e ir incrementando el volumen siempre con un ojo en la fuente y teniendo en cuenta las temperaturas de mosfet trafo y demas...si todo esta dentro de lo normal a tirar PIROTECNIA ja...

Gente por lo que leo veo que estan probando con trafos la DC-DC , yo no tuve buenas experiencias con las mismas,y varios en el foro tampoco, PRUEBEN POR FAVOR con una BATERIA DE AUTOMOTOR, que es un vehiculo para el cual esta destinado la DC-DC alimentando alguna ampli ,para presumir a las chicas escuchando nuestra musica preferida!

Yo probe la fuente como ven en el video y doy fe que cumple con su cometido, a no desanimarse y con dos mosfet es suficiente para lograr 150W quiza 200W, en todo este tiempo googleando vi muchas Dc-Dc de esta potencia que solo ocupan dos mosfet...sino miren la foto de esta otra fuente...


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> Un mosfet por rama es suficiente para la aplicación de la compacta (lean los comentarios de Santiago). El problema que uds están teniendo no pasa por ahí.
> 
> El TL431 es un zener controlable, así que si querés eliminar la parte variable simplemente colocás otro zener entre ánodo y cátodo donde iría el TL431. Si querés +-30[V] de salida tenés que sumar con todos los zeners unos 58[V] aprox (60[V] - 2[V] del led del opto).
> 
> La frecuencia del controlador se fija con Ct y Rt, por eso te dije antes que revises especialmente esos 2 componentes.
> 
> Controlen siempre la tensión de alimentación del a fuente (medir en bornes), si es menor a 10[V] no va a funcionar.
> 
> PD: Ernesto, estás probando con el inductor de entrada?
> 
> Saludos



Seguro que el trafo de alimentacion es insuficiente, ahora mesmo voy a tratar de rectificar con algo un trafo que tengo aca de un proyecto escolar de cargador de baterias de la ENET., no se que potencia da, pero el hilo secundario tiene como 3 mm de diametro.,.,

Pero como aparentemente los tda tampoco me andan no se como voy a provar todo. 
no los habia probado y son tan sencillos y los hice con tanto cuidado que me jugue a que salian andando 

Mariano , No coloque inductor a la entrada.,


----------



## santiago61

Ernesto de donde sacaste tu nucelo de ferrite? no tendra GAP no? que es un EI33 un ETD ? si es de fuente de PC esta bien, quiza buscando en fuentes de PC puedes encontrar algun trafo similar que le entre el carretel con el bobinado ya armado...cuestion de cambiar de nucleo...que amplificador estas ocupando para las pruebas? entonces el mismo piensas que no funciona correctamente? asegurate que funcione el amplificador correctamente...asi te dedicas exclusivamente a buscar las fallas en la fuente

Pon el inductor de entrada...para filtrar posibles ruidos


----------



## ernestogn

Santiago, es de fuente de PC , tengo docenas de fuentes de PC para desarmar, 
en este momento lo que menos me importan son los ruidos 

en  todo este experimento , recalentada de mosfet, fundida de diodos, quemada de cables. el EI33 no se calentó para nada , ni tampoco los alambres. 

¿como despego un núcleo pegado con la gotita?


----------



## Tavo

ernestogn dijo:


> ¿como despego un núcleo pegado con la gotita?


Con el mismo método que usaste para desarmar el de PC!!  Agua hirviendo con un poco de sal gruesa o la otra es sumergirlo un tiempo en Thinner... seguramente va a aflojar, porque es un diluyente muy potente... 

Yo espero cuanto antes poder seguir con mi compacta. Tengo una pregunta: Mariano, estaba viendo que subiste la versión "1.1" de la compacta, en la cual hay mejoras... Podré armar de esa versión solamente la placa controladora para ponérsela a la versión 1.0 ???

Es que de verdad, desconfío mucho de mi placa controladora, y más ahora que se frieron los mosfets... quiero hacer una nueva, pero con el diseño nuevo. Total, tengo varios UC3525.

Si la armo, la voy a hacer directamente fija, sin zener programable, solamente con 4 zeners de 16V en serie... si no me equivoco, eso me debería dar una tensión cercana a +-31Vdc, no?

Saludos!


----------



## santiago61

ernesto, entonces el trafo esta bien no calienta ni nada, en vacio, la fuente te da tensones simetricas? el problema esta al conectar  el amplificador, por el tema de ruidos  y de caidas de tensiones, es asi no?

Trata de no poner la lampara en serie...pon el filtro de ruido una bobinita unos toroides esos que hay en la pc...y prueba...si puedes alimentalo con una BATERIA DE AUTO.


----------



## Tavo

Yo tenía un problema similar... las tensiones en vacío eran perfectas, perfectamente simétricas, pero a la menor carga ya caía muchos volts... como por ejemplo, estar regulando a 19V y con 180 ohms caerse a 11V... una locura...


----------



## ernestogn

Mira,. el primero de los amplificadores, seguro algo mal tiene, OSCILA horriblemente, no amplifica y consume muchísimo con o sin carga (parlante) . 
el otro,,,, algo mal también tiene por que no amplifica, pero ese es otro tema

las tensiones son recontra simetricas y si hay diferencia no pasa de 200mV. ( vacío claro)
ahora , se me quemo la lampara de mi mesa de trabajo , por lo tanto ,cero pruebas hasta mañana , no veo nada!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Ernesto, la fuente no cuenta con protección contra cortos, así que si conectás una carga que esté fallida como esos amplificadores oscilantes, seguramente la fuente la va a pasar mal...

Buscá una carga confiable para hacer las pruebas.

Estoy viendo la forma de incorporar un protector contra cortos lo más sencillo posible, pero no prometo nada pronto y si lo hago, serán sólo cambios en la placa de control.

Tavo, podés armar la placa de control de la v1.1. Es la misma que tenés armada, pero mejor ruteada.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

mmm entonces sin algo decente para probar la fuente es dificil sacaralas fallas de las misma...tendras que reparar un amplificador y que este funcione perfectamente con un trafo de red, recien tendras que alimentarlo con la dc-dc,empezar a sacar a la luz las fallas de la compacta, puede que las fallas de las caidas de tensiones en la fuente sea causa del amplificador averiado, por lo visto tu trafo esta OK! eso es bueno...


----------



## Tavo

Esa era otra duda que tenía: ¿Que pasa en caso de un cortocircuito? Que es lo que tendería a romperse?

Quizá pensaba que podrían volar los mosfets de conmutación, no? Pregunto porque en una de las últimas pruebas, sin querer tenía conectado el tester entre +V y GND de la salida, y me había olvidado que estaba para medir 10A... con lo que todos saben, es corto seguro...  Estoy casi seguro que el sensado de corriente en los polímetros digitales es por resistencia de shunt o algo así... entonces, la toma de 10A está directamente conectada con GND del téster... 

Saludos.

Gracias por confirmarlo, Mariano, sobre la placa controladora. En un rato me pongo a hacerla, para ya tenerla hecha...



Che... sobre la carga para probar.. no es muy complicado, se puede improvisar una serie de 5 lamparitas de auto de 12V 21W, y conectarlas directamente entre +V y -V ... eso daría una carga moderada de 21W...

Los focos esos salen 3 mangos cada uno, y soportan hasta 18V sin problemas, lo sé por propia experiencia.


----------



## santiago61

gente por que no un modesto amplificadorcito con TDA2050, sale barato, o algún que otro ampli que este dando vueltas por ahí,media pila gente sí la dc-dc es para audio...o que otro uso le van a dar?


----------



## Tavo

Un TDA2050 simple si llega a consumir 1,5A es mucho... y en picos...  No me va. Aparte que aguanta como máximo +-25Vdc.

A mi, personalmente me parece mucho más adecuado para pruebas una carga constante y puramente resistiva, porque así es como se comprueba verdaderamente el funcionamiento correcto, y se puede verificar bien la caída de tensión... Desde un principio no me gustó la idea de probar con un ampli, porque es una carga muy "floja" y variable, consume corriente solo en picos, y así no se puede evaluar nada... En cambio con una carga como la que propongo se puede testear bien todo y sacar conclusiones... temperatura de los disipadores, caídas de tensión, etc... 

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

Tavo dijo:


> Esa era otra duda que tenía: ¿Que pasa en caso de un cortocircuito? Que es lo que tendería a romperse?
> 
> Che... sobre la carga para probar.. no es muy complicado, se puede improvisar una serie de 5 lamparitas de auto de 12V 21W, y conectarlas directamente entre +V y -V ... eso daría una carga moderada de 21W...




En caso de corto deveria actuar el fusible.... 

voy a ver con los foquitos,.. lastima que mañana domingo me van a salir 5 pesos cada uno en la estación de servicio.  

Nada de cargas moderadas ,  200w o nada!!

EL Tema es el circulo vicioso de siempre.  necesito un ampli para provar la fuente y una fuente para provar el ampli , cuando esto falla e de echarle la culpa a uno de ellos..

Después de esto se cae en la obligacion de tener una fuente capas de alimentar los amplificadores en cuestion, osea. hay que armar la fuente que NO quería armar , para provar la fuente que arme  para no tener que armar la otra fuente 
mañana hago una fuente de emergencia que me de aunque sea +-14 con 1A para ver si mas menos puedo hacer andar un TDA. 
seguro que tengo mal algun valor en esas placas....


----------



## MESEGESJOL22

Hola che mnicolau! o alguien que sepa si tengo que comprar estas bobinas para el proyecto de SMPS Dc-Dc + PCB, como las pido en una casa de electronica ya armadas? 
o alguien me puede decir alguna lista de materiales para comprar y armarlas!!!
soy nuevo en esto y es un hobby para mi si me pueden ayudar ust que sabes!!! 
gracias y espero ayuda!.


----------



## el-rey-julien

*jajaaja ay que armarlas uno mismo a las bobinas,para los materiales si ay en tu ciudad mejor ,si no mira por el apartado de proveedores* tabla_proveedores [Witronica] y tabla_fabricantes [Witronica]
*bienvenido al foro*

*PD:
    por favor miren lean el link de mi firma y apoyen si están de acuerdo con lo propuesto*


----------



## Tavo

MESEGESJOL22 dijo:


> Hola che mnicolau! o alguien que sepa si tengo que comprar estas bobinas para el proyecto de SMPS Dc-Dc + PCB, como las pido en una casa de electronica ya armadas?
> o alguien me puede decir alguna lista de materiales para comprar y armarlas!!!
> soy nuevo en esto y es un hobby para mi si me pueden ayudar ust que sabes!!!
> gracias y espero ayuda!.


Las bobinas e inductores para esta fuente y la mayoría de los proyectos DIY (hágalo usted mismo) se hacen a mano, porque no hay un estándar en el comercio, siempre tienen algo en particular para cada circuito.

En el caso de esta fuente y todas las demás SMPS que publicó el autor está muy bien explicado y se entiende perfectamente, también están las secciones de los alambres... Así que me parece que muy complicado no es, solo lleva algo de tiempo y dedicación. 

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

ernestogn dijo:


> Nada de cargas moderadas ,  200w o nada!!


Te vas a una casa donde vendan nicrom y micanita. Te armás un soporte de lo segundo y le enrollás el nicrom de la medida necesaria para tener tus cargas. 

Si bobinás de a 4Ω, tenés para armarte cargas que te sirven pafra probar amplis *Y *fuentes
Dos pájaros de un tiro.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

Cacho dijo:


> Te vas a una casa donde vendan nicrom y micanita. Te armás un soporte de lo segundo y le enrollás el nicrom de la medida necesaria para tener tus cargas.
> 
> Si bobinás de a 4Ω, tenés para armarte cargas que te sirven pafra probar amplis *Y *fuentes
> Dos pájaros de un tiro.
> 
> Saludos



 eso mismo hice yo pero desarme y use la bobina ya echa de un caloventor en desuso ,de eso baratillos de carrefour

el caloventor tiene dos bobinas de alambre de micron adentro ,calcule la cantidad de metros y me salio mas económico que comprar el alambre por metros


----------



## Tavo

Nilfred dijo:


> Con 4 MOSFET estas a medio camino de hacer 2 push-pull, con regulación independiente de ambas ramas o full bridge.


Tengo unas preguntas:

1) Cuál es la topología de esta fuente? Es Push-Pull?  (intuitivamente, por la forma en que trabaja... calculo que los mosfets encienden de a uno por vez... o algo así.)
2) Por qué se eligió dicha topología para construirla?
3) Se podría haber echo de otro modo, digamos, con otra topología?

La verdad es que no entiendo mucho sobre conmutadas , se lo básico e indispensable; solo quería saber por qué se diseñó así esta fuente, si es por economía, por rendimiento... 

Saludos.

PS: Ya mismo me voy a leer sobre SMPS.


----------



## ernestogn

Cacho dijo:


> Te vas a una casa donde vendan nicrom y micanita. Te armás un soporte de lo segundo y le enrollás el nicrom de la medida necesaria para tener tus cargas.
> 
> Si bobinás de a 4Ω, tenés para armarte cargas que te sirven pafra probar amplis *Y *fuentes
> Dos pájaros de un tiro.
> 
> Saludos



Una exelente idea claro, !!
es valido tomar la resistencia por metro en *frio *del nicrom para calcular la carga?


----------



## el-rey-julien

pone la resistencia en agua ,asi no se pone al rojo


----------



## Cacho

ernestogn dijo:


> Una exelente idea claro, !!
> es valido tomar la resistencia por metro en *frio *del nicrom para calcular la carga?



Variación de la resistencia en función de la temperatura para una de las variedades:






Y para la otra:





Fuente: http://www.wiretron.com/nicrdat.html


Se puede tomar el valor frío para hacerlas; si querés ser muuuuuuuy exacto, podés, pero se te va a complicar bastante y no vas a tener un gran beneficio 

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

en ese caso necesito conocer el incremento de temperatura para una corriente x....
igualmente estamos hablando de 10% para mil grados ,... no es gran cosa.., el incremento! no los mil grados!!

me parece que la respuesta esta en los repuestos para secador de pelo


----------



## el-rey-julien

un caloventor es lo mismo pero con 2000 wat de potencia


----------



## ernestogn

Ya tengo el alambre de nicrom, lo "recicle" una con una Resitencia de aprox 46ohm por metro, tiene a ojimetro uno de entre 0.3 y 0.5mm..

Como puedo saber cuanta corriente va soportar? 
alguna tabla perdida en la internet?


----------



## Nilfred

Tavo dijo:


> 3) Se podría haber echo de otro modo, digamos, con otra topología?
> PS: Ya mismo me voy a leer sobre SMPS.


IMMO es un despropósito hacer una conmutada para alimentar un amplificador lineal.
 Alimentar un Clase D también me parece un despropósito, ya que se hace en 2 etapas lo que se puede hacer tranquilamente en una.
Tu propósito es: convertir una tensión de 11-15 V en una tensión alterna de ±30 V, siguiendo otra tensión alterna de ±1 V.
Entonces agarras el libro, entras a tachar todas las topologías que no te sirven para tu propósito y te queda: SEPIC y Z-source (YMMV)

Acá el propósito era alimentar un TDAxx con una tensión de 11-15 V y se llegó a Push-Pull. 

Claro que si te tomás la pastilla roja, vas a tener que cargar con el rechazo de la comunidad audiofila por no haber usado un TDA


----------



## Tavo

No entiendo Nilfred... Es decir, entiendo a lo que querés llegar, que es precisamente "modular" el audio en la misma etapa de la fuente, eso es totalmente lógico... pero se nos escapa de las manos, por lejos...

En el foro habían empezado un tema similar, pero después no sé que pasó y se cortó. Lo que sí se es que es posible hacer eso, pero no es algo para cualquiera; más bien creo que es mucho más avanzado de lo que creés... 
Es mi humilde opinión. Vos decís "es un despropósito hacer una conmutada para alimentar un amplificador lineal" pero viéndolo por el lado de la eficiencia... no hay mucho que perder; la fuente publicada acá seguramente tiene una eficiencia superior al 80%, y un clase D tiene una eficiencia del 90% típicamente, entonces no le veo el despropósito...

Quizá haciendo lo que sugerís se podría en cierto modo "economizar" el proyecto, porque los mismos mosfets de conmutación serían los de la etapa de salida del amplificador, y quizá muchas otras cosas más, pero sinceramente me parece por demás compleja tu idea. De que es posible no me caben dudas, es un muy buen planteo, pero se nos va de las manos un diseño así... 

Saludos, gracias por tu opinión.

Nilfred, acá encontré el tema en cuestión:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/fusion-amplificador-clase-d-smps-12v-auto-29083/

Y también encontré el primer comentario, por supuesto de Cacho son sus palabras tan inspiradoras 


Cacho dijo:


> Desventaja: No creo que funcione.
> Desventaja: Crear una fuente SMPS no es difícil como para querer hacer un injerto raro.
> 
> ¿Ventajas? No se me ocurren.
> ¿Cuáles son?
> 
> Saludos



Yo pienso más o menos lo mismo... no le veo la "gran" ventaja como para ponerse a diseñar algo así; a lo sumo te ahorrarás un par de componentes, pero la verdad es que para mi no vale la pena un diseño así, es por demás complejo y el fin en sí no lo justifica. Es una opinión.

Mi duda era básicamente sobre la fuente de alimentación, si se podría haber echo con otra topología, pero nada que ver con el amplificador de audio.

[No lo puedo explicar muy bien, pero veo el diagrama básico de una topología full bridge y me parece perfecta la forma en que trabaja, me gusta mucho más que la Half Bridge, por lejos. Aunque sea una topología para altas potencias (>1000W), me encantaría diseñar un SMPS DC-DC de 300W con esta topología, sería genial.  ]


----------



## Cacho

ernestogn dijo:


> Como puedo saber cuanta corriente va soportar?


Ni idea, pero si medís todo el nicrom que sacaste, tenés la resistencia total. Esa resistencia tenía 220V entre extremos => Tenés la corriente que manejaba.

No creo que pueda usarse para mucha más corriente, o los chinos que hicieron el aparato estarían perdiendo plata por usar más nicrom que el mínimo necesario .
--------------------
@Tavo: El detalle es que ese pibe quería hacer algo más simple que una fuente+ampli y el control con todos los chiches no va a serlo.
El tema es que para achicar pasos y unir cosas siempre vas a tener que recurrir a más complejidad. Según para quién, eso es relativamente fácil (sabe lo que hace) o un imposible (no sabe lo que hace).

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

@Cacho: Yo no digo que sea imposible, para nada; el planteo es de lo más coherente y se entiende perfectamente como habría de funcionar eso! Lo que digo, y es solo una opinión, es que no se justifica tanta complejidad por ahorrarse 20 mangos en mosfets...  O sea, si es por "economía y practicidad"... digamos que no lo veo muy viable. Es posible, seguro, pero para mi no se justifica semejante diseño.

Ese es mi punto de vista.

Saludos!

PS: No sabrías decirme Cacho si es posible hacer una DC-DC con topología Full Bridge pero de baja potencia [300-400W] ?? *(y sí... pensaste bien, así soy de derrochón. )*


----------



## mnicolau

Nilfred dijo:


> Entonces agarras el libro, entras a tachar todas las topologías que no te sirven para tu propósito y te queda: SEPIC y Z-source (YMMV)
> 
> Acá el propósito era alimentar un TDAxx con una tensión de 11-15 V y se llegó a Push-Pull.
> 
> Claro que si te tomás la pastilla roja, vas a tener que cargar con el rechazo de la comunidad audiofila por no haber usado un TDA



Ninguna de las 2 topologías que nombrás son aisladas (no estoy seguro con Z-Source, no estoy familiarizado con esa, vi algunos esquemas nada más), y esa era una de las condiciones fundamentales a cumplir debido a los ruidos que se captan, incluso usando realimentación con divisor de tensión ya había problemas.

No entiendo tu sarcasmo respecto al push-pull... qué porcentaje de los amplificadores comerciales (para audiocar) NO utilizan una SMPS push-pull?


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> O sea, si es por "economía y practicidad"... digamos que no lo veo muy viable. Es posible, seguro, pero para mi no se justifica semejante diseño.


Estamos de acuerdo entonces, por más que los dos casos no sean iguales .


Tavo dijo:


> ...si es posible hacer una DC-DC con topología Full Bridge pero de baja potencia [300-400W] ?? *(y sí... pensaste bien, así soy de derrochón)*


Como posible... También te podés comprar una Ferrari para ir al mercado de la esquina a hacer las compras.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> No entiendo tu sarcasmo respecto al push-pull... qué porcentaje de los amplificadores comerciales (para audiocar) NO utilizan una SMPS push-pull?


Se calentó Mariano. 

En realidad yo pienso lo mismo. Anteriormente, hace unos dos años aprox. me habían traído una potencia de auto para reparar, porque el "usuario" me parece que había conectado al revés la polaridad , la cuestión es que tuve que cambiar unos cuantos mosfets y capacitores, y a pesar de eso no arrancó , pero eso es tema aparte. 

En ese momento me puse a buscar diagramas de potencias para autos, *y la mayoría, por no decir todas* eran muy similares a esta, con topología push-pull, algunas no eran optoaisladas y algunas otras sí. Si mal no recuerdo, había un modelo de Blaupunkt que tenía una en full-bridge, pero era una potencia muy grosa, en "etiqueta" decía 1200W... supongamos con mucha furia unos 600-700W reales, que igual es una locura...

Pero sí, me consta que la mayoría son push-pull...

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

En realidad hice mal la pregunta... me refería a cuántas de ellas usaban una fuente con topología no aislada (yo no he visto). Para potencias altas hay muchas full-bridge.

Y por otro lado... hay algún modelo comercial que presente ambas etapas en una (fuente + ampli)?

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

Ya que estan hablando de potencias comerciales, les presento un adelanto de la mia una Sound Barrier Tunning ,

* es una de 80W RMS por canal, Estero 
* alimentado por una fuente DC-Dc compacta .

Aun no la conecte me esta haciendo pasar muchas horas para que quede todo adentro,cables,placas,borneras, de tal manera que no choque nada...un laburo masomenos...solo espero que esa gabiente-disipador, logre disipar el calor que genenraran ambos TDAs...


----------



## Nilfred

mnicolau dijo:


> No entiendo tu sarcasmo respecto al push-pull...


*No hay* sarcasmo, le explicaba a *Tavo* como usar el libro para elegir una topología. En principio tomé la ruta no aislada, pero ahora que me decís que va a dar problemas de ruido, nos encontraremos todos en push-pull.

*Tavo* quiere poner 4 MOSFETs a toda costa, entonces quiere 2 push-pull sincronizadas o full-bridge. Por la potencia, le queda solo la doble push-pull.


----------



## ernestogn

Nilfred dijo:


> *No hay* sarcasmo, le explicaba a *Tavo* como usar el libro para elegir una topología. En principio tomé la ruta no aislada, pero ahora que me decís que va a dar problemas de ruido, nos encontraremos todos en push-pull.
> 
> *Tavo* quiere poner 4 MOSFETs a toda costa, entonces quiere 2 push-pull sincronizadas o full-bridge. Por la potencia, le queda solo la doble push-pull.



Amigo nifred., la push pull del primer post tiene 4 mosfet , 2 que push y dos que pull , en paralelo 
pero de todas formas ,. esta fuente (la compacta) ni se hizo ni se eligió para alimentar 2 tda , mariano la compartio al ver que muchos de nosotros necesitábamos una buena fuente dc-dc aislada pero no gran potencia, podria alimentar 2 tda , como 2 Rotel o algo mas elaborado,.


----------



## Tavo

Ernesto, con la DC-DC compacta se puede alimentar cualquier cosa, no tiene nada que ver la elección del amplificador que elijas. 
Lo único que te limita es la potencia, que calculo que con un núcleo como la gente (EE-35) y con apropiados componentes puede tirar hasta 200W sin problemas. Lo único que los mosfets van a calentar un poco (bastante) más que la DC-DC grande, porque son dos pobres indios con boleadora luchando contra 20 señores amperes ingleses... 

Por eso yo tenía la intensión de seguir teniendo los cuatro mosfets iniciales, *precisamente para reducir tamaño en disipadores! *
Ya tengo comprobado que el disipador que le había puesto *estaba totalmente sub-dimensionado*, ni con una sopladora stihl lo iba a enfriar... 

Ahora estoy a la espera de un par de IRFZ48 para retomar la fuente e intentar que funcione correctamente.

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

tavo , esos dos pobres indios bienen preparados para aguantarse 49 amperes de Drain, no creo que en el mundo haya  PIN capas de semejante hazaña , pero bueno  ese es otro tema. 

el sabado cuando ensaye con carga de nuevo le pongo un disipador de Athlon y listo (¿el asado de transistor?).. ya lo veremos!


----------



## santiago61

Yo en mi caso le puse un nucelo EI40 y con 36 alambres en vez de 40...como el orignal de la DC-DC de 400W, el nucleo aproximadamente llega a 300W...con respecto a los dos mosfet(indios)...y tendran que aguantar jeje,por lo menos con 80w la fuente andaba tranqui, ahora al exigirle el doble no se , habra que probar como se comporta  los mosfet con el disipador de pentium 1 je,le voy a poner el cooler con el cual trabajaba...

Ernesto espero ansioso el fin de semana, asi veo como se comporta tu fuente a plena carga....


----------



## Nilfred

Quiero creer que a esta altura del campeonato, nadie usa ni recomienda poner MOSFETs en paralelo.
Es bien sabido que la corriente va a elegir el de menor resistencia de ellos, el que se active primero o el que se desactive último.

No deberían calentar demasiado, si se carga y descarga el capacitor parásito rápidamente es precisamente para evitar que quede en el área lineal, donde sí calienta.
Ahora, si hablamos de 300 W y 80% de eficiencia, hay 60 W de calor en algún lado. Los diodos se llevan la peor parte.


----------



## Tavo

Nilfred dijo:


> Quiero creer que a esta altura del campeonato, nadie usa ni recomienda poner MOSFETs en paralelo.
> Es bien sabido que la corriente va a elegir el de menor resistencia de ellos, el que se active primero o el que se desactive último.
> 
> No deberían calentar demasiado, si se carga y descarga el capacitor parásito rápidamente es precisamente para evitar que quede en el área lineal, donde sí calienta.
> Ahora, si hablamos de 300 W y 80% de eficiencia, hay 60 W de calor en algún lado. Los diodos se llevan la peor parte.



Me parece que te equivocás Nilfred, los diodos de rectificación es la cosa que MENOS calienta de toda la placa... Insisto, los mosfets calientan lo suyo, a mi parecer bastante más de lo que esperaba, y no sé por qué.
Teóricamente, como decías están operando en corte/saturación y no en zona lineal, pero igual así calientan una barbaridad...

Otra cosa:


> Quiero creer que a esta altura del campeonato, nadie usa ni recomienda poner MOSFETs en paralelo.


Yo sigo con la fija de poner dos en paralelo por rama... Seguir con los 4 mosfets iniciales... se me complica imaginarme una conmutación eficiente con solo dos mosfets -> baja de rendimiento. La teoría dice que no deberían haber problemas... pero por lo mismo que dijiste, el tiempo de encendido y de apagado, las diferencias entre ambos, la Rds(on)... que se yo... se me hace que con dos mosfets trabajando juntos puede mejorar mucho más el comportamiento y la eficiencia! -> disipadores más pequeños y tibios. 

Igual, no insisto más, porque Mariano me va a sacar a las patadas.  Lo que debería hacer es hacer el diseño de PCB por mi cuenta y no cargarle laburo a él. 
Igualmente agradecido por el aporte de la DC-DC compacta, los diseños siempre son muy profesionales.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo, conozco el accionar del alien y si está de buen humor te va a querer acogotar y te va a explicar por qué quiere hacerlo. Si está de mal humor sólo te va a querer acogotar y si no es ninguno de los extremos te va a ignorar.

Pero estás metiendo la pata, tenelo presente. No hablan de los mismos diodos ni lo que planteás de eficiencia es correcto, ni es una cuestión de disipadores más grandes o chicos.

En lo que sí estarán el alien, Mnicolau y vos de acuerdo (y yo también) es en que hagas tu PCB si así lo querés en lugar de cargarle laburo a alguien más .

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho, tengo entendido que todo lo que sea calor es una baja de rendimiento, a no ser que yo tenga el concepto equivocado. En una hipótesis, suponiendo que la rDS(on) de los mosfets fuese 0 ohms, directamente tendrían que estar fríos totalmente, porque no hay forma de que disipen nada si están trabajando en corte/saturación. Algo que me estoy olvidando, y creo que no consideré es que la onda cuadrada que sale del controlador nunca es cuadrada perfecta , me parece que lo normal sería más menos como el umbral de un diodo o por ahí...  No sé si me explico, pero la cuestión es que deben tardar algunos nanosegundos en encender, y otros nanosegundos en apagar -> durante ese pequeñísimo tiempo calientan, poco, pero calientan. Espero no estar equivocado...

Lo que yo dije respecto del funcionamiento de los mosfets, lo dije porque comparto las palabras de Nilfred cuando dijo:


Nilfred dijo:


> Es bien sabido que la corriente va a elegir el de menor resistencia de ellos, el que se active primero o el que se desactive último.



Por ese mismo motivo se me ocurre que los mosfets deberían conmutar mucho mejor estando de a dos por rama que uno solo... No veo tanto delirio en mi hipótesis... 

Ah, y Cacho, cuando vuelvas a decir "no" a algo, tratá de justificar ese "no", o sea, decí por qué no estás de acuerdo, porque si vos decís _"Pero estás metiendo la pata, tenelo presente. No hablan de los mismos diodos ni lo que planteás de eficiencia es correcto, ni es una cuestión de disipadores más grandes o chicos."_ y no decís "por qué"... es como que no me sirve tu respuesta.  ... 

Saludos.

Edito: Agrego un imagen, a ver si me doy a entender... 



En el círculo de la derecha, marcado como "realidad" es donde los mosfets calientan, porque supongo que en ese pequeñísimo lapso de tiempo trabajan en forma "lineal" hasta que enciencen, y lo mismo se repite en el apagado. Por eso, la respuesta nunca es perfecta, por más que tengan 0 ohms de rDS(on), siempre algo van a calentar... 

¿Estoy en lo cierto?

PS: La imagen está hecha en paint, no sé manejar otro programa de edición de imágenes...


----------



## Diego German

Hola Tavo veras el problema no es que no van a conmutar mal sino que al momento en que exijas la fuente va a fluir corriente y mucha y va a trabajar mas un mosfet que otro por la simple razon de que estos no son echos exactamente iguales y siempre uno tendra mas rDS(on) que otro y surge el problema que la corriente va a circular en mayor parte por el mosfet con menor rDS(on), en electronica de potencia  los semiconductores como los didos, transistores no es recomendable colocarlos en paralelo por esta razon.

saludos...


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Ah, y Cacho, cuando vuelvas a decir "no" a algo, tratá de justificar ese "no"...


Es que te conozco. Si te digo que no y el porqué, no me creés. Ya me pasó más de 10 veces con vos.
En algún momento, no sé todavía por qué, pasás a opinar igual que lo que te decía, aunque usualmente eso pasa después de que tres o cuatro te dicen lo mismo. Estimo que algo de eso debe ser importante.

En cambio, mirá lo que pasa cuando sólo te digo que "no": De repente argumentás y lo razonás (bien o mal, no importa). Es claro que es muchísimo mejor este sistema .


Tavo dijo:


> ...tengo entendido que todo lo que sea calor es una baja de rendimiento, a no ser que yo tenga el concepto equivocado.


Eso es correcto => Más calor, menos rendimiento/eficiencia.


Tavo dijo:


> En una hipótesis, suponiendo que la rDS(on) de los mosfets fuese 0 ohms, directamente tendrían que estar fríos totalmente, porque no hay forma de que disipen nada si están trabajando en corte/saturación.


Correcto de nuevo.


Tavo dijo:


> Algo que me estoy olvidando, y creo que no consideré es que la onda cuadrada que sale del controlador nunca es cuadrada perfecta...deben tardar...en encender, y...en apagar -> durante ese pequeñísimo tiempo calientan, poco, pero calientan. Espero no estar equivocado...


Eso también es correcto.
En ambos casos (saturados o encendiendo/apagando) disipan potencia. En saturación, es básicamente Rdson*Id² y en el cambio de estado... es un poco más complicado, pero básicamente depende del tiempo que tarde y de la corriente y tensión que haya dando vueltas.
Y de la capacidad parásita que vas a tener entre las patas del MOSFET.


Tavo dijo:


> Lo que yo dije respecto del funcionamiento de los mosfets, lo dije porque comparto las palabras de Nilfred...


Es que precisamente por eso no te va a convenir poner más transistores en paralelo. Es lo mismo que te dice Diego Germán acá arriba.


Tavo dijo:


> Por ese mismo motivo se me ocurre que los mosfets deberían conmutar mucho mejor estando de a dos por rama que uno solo... No veo tanto delirio en mi hipótesis...


Si tenés dos gates, tenés el doble de capacidad de gate.
Más aún, con dos transistores vas a tener el doble de capacidad de todo (DS, GS, GD) y eso tardará más en cargarse/descargarse o vas a necesitar drivers que manejen más corriente.

Por lo demás... Estás perdiendo de vista un detalle importantísimo.
Hablás de que los tiempos son muy chicos (eso es cierto), pero... ¿Cuántas veces se repite el asuntillo?
Digamos que funciona a 100kHz, con lo que tenés 100.000 veces que se enciende y 100.000 veces que se apaga en un segundo. Una nadita que se repite 200.000 veces por segundo.

Ahora pregunto: ¿Cómo es que se mejora el rendimiento al poner dos MOSFETs en paralelo?

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Vamos a hacerla corta porque no tengo muchas ganas de "Quotear". 

*-> En todo lo primero que dijiste estamos muy de acuerdo.* 

Entonces:


Cacho dijo:


> Ahora pregunto: ¿Cómo es que se mejora el rendimiento al poner dos MOSFETs en paralelo?


Ni siquiera es necesario pensar nada: En la fuente compacta, los dos mosfets a mi parecer calientan muchísimo , mucho más de lo que pensaba que iban a calentar... Tal es el caso de que con una carga *puramente resistiva y constante* de 30W, en poco más de unos minuitos no se puede tocar el disipador porque te freís el dedo. Eso es preocupante. Resalto lo de la carga "puramente resistiva" porque no es lo mismo colocar un TDA7294 que amplificando "fuerte" puede llegar a consumir 6W constantes de 20W en picos de décimas de segundo... por eso no me cierra probar ninguna fuente con un amplificador, no me parece una carga apropiada. Es como testear en laboratorio un amplificador con música...   -> Se prueban con ondas puramente senoidales, y ruidos de todos los colores.

En la fuente grande, la que armaron todos, supongo y casi afirmo que el disipador de los mosfets trabaja a una temperatura *totalmente normal*, y no creo que supere los 50°C, porque los dispositivos que conmutan son 4, y por esta misma razón la carga "se reparte" entre los cuatro y en consecuencia -> Menos calentamiento de mosfets, bastante menos -> *Más rendimiento.*

Es así de simple. La fuente grande no la armé aún, pero casi que podría afirmar que los mosfets  no calientan tanto como en la compacta. Muy prontamente armaré la grande (en pocos días) y podré confirmar estos detalles con un verdadero respaldo.

Creo que se entendió hacia dónde quiero apuntar: Es a llegar a tener un buen rendimiento incluso con la fuente compacta.

-----------------------

Dejame decirte que te olvidaste de unos buenos detalles:

En la fuente grande, hay dos mosfets por rama, y ambos pares (4 mos en total) son activados por el SG3525, SIN NINGÚN tipo de driver como sugerías ni nada por el estilo. El integrado controlador por lo visto puede muy bien con 4 gates... no es tanta carga como suponés que es.  De paso, la capacitancia de Gate de los mosfets... es una nada; y sí, ya sé que vas a saltar de nuevo con las 200.000 veces por segundo y la corriente que demandan la carga de esos 4 "condensadores" (los de los gates) y etcétera etc...  No te enrosques sin sentido, la cosa no es tan jodida como suponés que es.

Saludos.

PS: Lo de las 200.000 veces por segundo es algo totalmente "normal" en electrónica... Era como una vez que me dijiste que para un operacional cualquiera y común, 100Khz "es una nadita", con tus mismas palabras. 
A modo de ejemplo, si cabe, pensá cuántas veces por segundo abren y cierran las válvulas de una Fórmula 1 en plena carrera, a 300Km/h. Sinceramente no podría confirmar el número de RPM del motor  en ese régimen, pero si mal no recuerdo, estamos hablando de 18.000 R.P.M. ... así que, a vos que te gusta la matemática, sacá la cuenta de cuantas veces abren y cierran las válvulas de admisión y escape, y decime si no eso no es "normal"... Acá es lo mismo... solo que es electrónica.


----------



## djwash

Si ustedes dos hablaran de politica, universo o filosofia parecerian borrachos jaja...

Es posible que funcione mejor con mas mosfet, en potencias comerciales nunca vi una fuente con dos mosfet, siempre con 4, no se cuantos W podian entregar las fuentes, pero los amplificadores no superaban los 200W en total en la mayoria de los casos...

Quizas calientan mucho por que no estan bien disipados, creo que puede ir bien con dos mosfet, pero en ningun caso pondria un disipador mas chico que el de un procesador AM2 por ejemplo.

No se cuantos mosfet puede manejar el SG, pero hay fuentes que tienen 3 mosfet por rama y andan bien.


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo dijo:


> Tal es el caso de que con una carga *puramente resistiva y constante* de 30W, en poco más de unos minuitos no se puede tocar el disipador porque te freís el dedo.



Si no estoy errado, todavía no hiciste funcionar la fuente correctamente. Cómo llegaste a esa prueba?

Ese calentamiento no es normal y espero no te estés guiando por las pruebas que hiciste y comentaste acá, porque no tienen mucho que ver con el funcionamiento correcto de la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## djwash

Tavo dijo:


> Es así de simple. La fuente grande no la armé aún, pero casi que podría afirmar que los mosfets  no calientan tanto como en la compacta. Muy prontamente armaré la grande (en pocos días) y podré confirmar estos detalles con un verdadero respaldo.



Que interesante , comprobar el funcionamiento de una fuente armando otra diferente...

Yo no arme aun ninguna de las dos, arme otra smps del foro, pero si te animas cuando armes la grande y funcione bien, sacale dos mosfet y probala a ver que tal y nos contas, ya que te gusta experimentar...


----------



## Tavo

Buáh, voy a hacer lo que dicen. Al momento de armar la SMPS grande, primeramente probaré solo con dos mosfets a ver que tal, y luego de medir temperatura en disipador y testearla un poco le agrego los otros dos y a medir de vuelta...

Por otra parte... puede ser cierto que la fuente no estaba funcionando bien, pero no le veo la falla, es decir, no sé por qué motivo no estaba funcionando bien. Todos los componentes eran nuevos y de la mejor calidad posible... Mañana consigo los IRFZ48 para retomar las pruebas y sacar andando la SMPS compacta.


----------



## Nilfred

Creo entender que *Cacho* alude a mi paciencia zen, tiene razón, estoy esperando que *Tavo* lea el libro que prometió leer, así podemos ir mas profundo.

Respecto a la eficiencia, que es el tema que me toca profundamente, vamos a olvidarnos por un momento que los MOSFETs y su perfección, digamos que son simples resistencias de 14 mΩ por las cuales circulan 25 A:
W = I²R = 8.75 W
Ahora *Tavo* pone 2 de estas resistencias en paralelo para obtener 7 mΩ
W = I²R = 4.38 W
Efectivamente redujo a la mitad, la potencia disipada en conducción, a cambio del doble de potencia para "housekeeping"
¿Hiciste negocio? Del otro lado te esperan 10 V, con los cuales tenes que cargar y descargar un capacitorcito de 2000 pF, a 100 kHz. Si lo haces con menos de 438 mA es negocio.

Los diodos suele ser mas:
0.7 V x 25 A = 17.5 W

Los capacitores pierden potencia a razón de I²ESR igual que la bobina.

Antes de sumar todas estas pérdidas, tenes que multiplicar por (duty) o (1-duty) o (1) según en que momento se produzcan, para tener una muy buena idea de donde buscar calor.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Ni siquiera es necesario pensar nada: En la fuente compacta, los dos mosfets a mi parecer calientan muchísimo, mucho más de lo que pensaba que iban a calentar... Tal es el caso de que con una carga *puramente resistiva y constante* de 30W, en poco más de unos minuitos no se puede tocar el disipador porque te freís el dedo.


Corrección: En *TU* fuente pasa eso. Cuidado, que una generalización así de apresurada puede llevarte a conclusiones muy erradas.
Por otro lado, ¿carga resistiva y constante? ¿Estás usando una dummy load, una carga electrónica, o, como sospecho, una lamparita?. Las lámparas incandescentes, si bien son resistivas, no son contantes: Su resistencia varía (bastante) con la temperatura.
Como sea, son aptas para probar la fuente.


Tavo dijo:


> ...no creo que supere los 50°C, porque los dispositivos que conmutan son 4, y por esta misma razón la carga "se reparte" entre los cuatro y en consecuencia -> Menos calentamiento de mosfets, bastante menos -> *Más rendimiento.*


El problema de tu razonamiento es que partís de una base equivocada y sacás conclusiones apresuradas e infundadas (y erróneas, por partir de una base equivocada, claro).
Suponés que tu fuente compacta calienta mucho por tener "sólo" dos MOS y que la otra calienta menos por tener 4. Asumís eso como verdad y punto de partida.

Eso es un error, porque usás como premisa lo que querés demostrar. Así las cosas, tenés una conclusión y te ponés a buscar hechos que respalden tu idea. 
"Estas son las conclusiones, ¿cómo podemos justificarlas?".
En cambio, el procedimiento es buscar hechos, plantear una hipótesis, probarla y si no se prueba como falsa, no se descarta.
"Estos son los hechos, ¿qué conclusión podemos sacar de ellos?".

Tu fuente calienta como loca por andá a saber qué razón, pero no podés culpar _a priori_ a la cantidad de transistores.
Te olvidás también de lo que te dijimos Nilfrd, Diego Germán y yo: Que el MOS que se active primero será el único que conducirá, que el que tenga menor Rdson (una vez saturados) será el que se llevará la peor parte y por eso la carga no "se reparte" del todo bien.


Tavo dijo:


> Es así de simple. La fuente grande no la armé aún, pero casi que podría afirmar que los mosfets  no calientan tanto como en la compacta. Muy prontamente armaré la grande (en pocos días) y podré confirmar estos detalles con un verdadero respaldo.


No vas a tener un verdadero respaldo: Vas a tener dos ejemplos puntuales.
Siguiendo esa misma vía, si en el campo levantás una piedra gris y sale una serpiente y después levantás una piedra rojiza y sale una lagartija, podemos afirmar sin lugar a dudas que en las piedras grises se esconden serpientes y en las rojizas, lagartijas. ¿No?.

Por otro lado, si no levantaste la piedra... ¿cómo afirmás que debajo de esa hay un animal?


Tavo dijo:


> Dejame decirte que te olvidaste de unos buenos detalles:
> En la fuente grande, hay dos mosfets por rama, y ambos pares (4 mos en total) son activados por el SG3525, SIN NINGÚN tipo de driver como sugerías ni nada por el estilo. El integrado controlador por lo visto puede muy bien con 4 gates... no es tanta carga como suponés que es.


No me olvidé de esos detalles. Es tanta carga como supongo que es. Y el SG3525 es un driver, de no mucha corriente que digamos (Te pregunto: ¿Cuánto entrega?), pero driver al fin.
Por lo visto, se puede usar para encender/apagar 4 MOS, lo que no quiere decir que lo haga de la mejor manera ni a toda la velocidad posible.

Viendo este video




Podemos afirmar, según tu criterio, que el 3CV fue hecho para tener un equipo de audio en el baúl y competir contra cuatriciclos. ¿No?.


Tavo dijo:


> De paso, la capacitancia de Gate de los mosfets... es una nada; y sí, ya sé que vas a saltar de nuevo con las 200.000 veces por segundo y la corriente que demandan la carga de esos 4 "condensadores" (los de los gates) y etcétera etc... No te enrosques sin sentido, la cosa no es tan j**a como suponés que es.


No me molesta que no tengas idea de cómo trabaja un condensador, no me molesta que no tengas idea de cómo trabaja un MOSFET, no me molesta que no tengas idea de la complejidad que involucra algo que no conocés. Pero me llama la atención que no admitas que hay todo un universo que te es ajeno, y discutas sobre lo que no entendés ni siquiera un poquito asumiendo desde el vamos que "es fácil".
El problema es que no es tan simple como suponés. Si así fuera, explicámelo, así lo entiendo...

Ahora me toca preguntar de nuevo: ¿Cuánta es la capacidad de gate de la que hablás como una nada?. Afirmar cosas es fácil. Lo complicado viene a la hora de respaldar los dichos, sobre todo porque esto es una cuestión exacta y tiene leyes y cálculos detrás que son únicos e inequívocos.


Tavo dijo:


> A modo de ejemplo, si cabe, pensá cuántas veces por segundo abren y cierran las válvulas de una Fórmula 1 en plena carrera, a 300Km/h. Sinceramente no podría confirmar el número de RPM del motor  en ese régimen, pero si mal no recuerdo, estamos hablando de 18.000 R.P.M. ... así que, a vos que te gusta la matemática, sacá la cuenta de cuantas veces abren y cierran las válvulas de admisión y escape, y decime si no eso no es "normal"... Acá es lo mismo... solo que es electrónica.


Fácil: 18.000 RPM => Cada válvula abre/cierra a 150Hz.
Amén de poner algo que no tiene mucho que ver con el tema, eso anda a 150Hz, esto otro a 100.000Hz, eso son 666,666 devil veces más rápido .
Para que sea un ejemplo válido en lo que respecta a frecuencias, ese motor debería girar a 12.000.000 (doce millones) de RPM. ¿No se te ocurrió hacer esa cuenta antes de poner el ejemplo? ¿Tan mal te llevás con la matemática?


Saludos y leé el libro que le prometiste al alien, o te va a masticar algún pedacito


----------



## Tavo

No entiendo: ¿Qué libro prometí que iba a leer y a quién se lo prometí?  Que yo recuerde, ninguno.


En el foro tenemos nombres o nicks, no sé a quién te referís con "Alien".


----------



## Cacho

Tal como tenemos al gato chico, al gato grande y al lemur, el alien es el único que tiene un alien de avatar...
Si bien hay nicks, hay sobrenombres también acá 

No sé qué le hayas prometido a Nilfred (mirá su avatar y leé su último mensaje), pero cumplilo o se pone loco y tiene hambre siempre


----------



## Nilfred

Memoria falla, boleta no :


Tavo dijo:


> Ya mismo me voy a leer sobre SMPS.


----------



## Tavo

Nilfred dijo:


> Memoria falla, boleta no :



1) Que yo sepa, por lo que puedo entender de ese texto, no dije que iba a leer ningún libro -> Leer se puede leer cualquier cosa, desde un mensaje de texto, un cartel de la calle, una página web, un diario, una carta, hasta un largo etc... y también un libro. Pero yo nunca dije libro. 

2) Yo no prometí nada, ni a nadie. Dije solamente que iba a leer.

3) Tampoco dije qué cantidad de texto iba a leer, si solamente una página, solamente un párrafo o una oración. 

Así que, Cacho y Nilfred, ambos están equivocados.

4) Ya se me fueron las ganas de leer, la rama que más me interesa de la electrónica siempre fue y va a ser el AUDIO, así que, si me voy a dedicar a LEER en serio, seguramente va a ser sobre audio y no sobre fuentes SMPS. Aunque no me vendría mal, porque me gusta la electrónica en general, me gusta leer, pero no me interesa leer un libro lleno de fórmulas dedicado para ingenieros, que lo cazan todo al vuelo. 

No confundan, me gusta leer, me la paso leyendo, y no solamente sobre electrónica, he leído muchos libros de literatura y sobre otras cosas, incluyendo también La Biblia. Pero leer cuando entiendo lo que estoy leyendo, aunque hay ciertas excepciones. Pero es como si me pusiese a leer un libro en hebreo... No creo que sea muy interesante...

Saludos.

PS: No sé quien dijo por ahí que "leer es la base de la sabiduría", pero por el momento no me interesa ser un sabio en fuentes conmutadas, me alcanza con armar una y que funcione.


----------



## el-rey-julien

pero que cabron ¡¡¡¡¡ asi que las fuentes SMPS no son parte integral de los amplificadores de audio .Octavio la fuente siempre es lo mas importante en audio y cualquier otra cosa,por ejemplo a su majestad le gutaa el RF y no sabe nada de audio,pero el RF tambien usa fuentes ,los tv usan fuentes,asta las cosas con pic también usan fuentes ,no ay cosa que no use fuente ,hay que aprender si o si sobre fuentes ,no importa la rama de la electrónica que elijas
PD:
bien bien ya termine mi amplificador ,pero no funciona ,,,haa la fuente ,no tiene fuente ¡¡¡
leee leee leee asi despues yo te pregunto


----------



## fiat600ts

Soy nuevo como aportante en este foro, y opino que la diferencia de tension entre la rama positiva y negativa, tomando en cuenta que los bobinados tienen exactamente la misma cantidad de vueltas tanto la rama para rectificar negativo como positivo, puede ser debido a que la señal en el primario, no es simetrica entonces al tener el mismo sentido los bobinados y uno rectifica pico positivo y el otro pico negativo, al no ser simetricos tenes la diferencia de tension de salida en el rectificador. La idea seria que conectes el bobinado de la rama negativa en forma inversa, de esa manera probablemente el diodo rectificador negativo recibiria el pico mas alto de la exitacion primaria y deberia ser igual a la de la rama positiva. Esto lo propongo debido a los resultados expuestos. Espero que hagas la prueba, total perdido por perdido, no hay que dejar de probar todas las posibilidades en estos casos.


----------



## ernestogn

Bueno me puse a probar con carga la fuente compacta y obtuve solo algunas explosiones de mosfet, quemaduras de fusibles y pistas

Pongo mosfet nuevos, pruevo sin carga , tarda un par de segundos en apagarse la lampara serie , queda estable , si le pongo carga (32ohm de nicrom a 40V entre extremos)  con la lampara serie puesta el voltaje en la entrada baja a poco mas de 5v , 
si le saco la lampara serie al ponerle carga cae el voltaje , y algo se quema..... 

Estoy alimentándola con un trafo que fue concebido como cargador de baterías, filtrado con 2x4700uf y con un puente de diodos de 6A,, el mas grande que tenia ,
de todas formas me funde los fusibles de 15A.... 
donde mido?
tengo la impresion de que el transformador de alta frecuencia esta bien...
¿sera la realimentacion?

... en vacío me calientan los mosfet, estoy usando irfz44


----------



## ernestogn

El transitorio 
tengo una leve idea de que es lo que puede estar pasando con mi fuente,.
mi razonamiento es este.:

en el momento de conectar , con los capacitores de la fuente de 12v descargada la fuente (dc-dc)produce un pico de corriente que , lampara serie mediante impide que los capacitores de la misma carguen a tiempo , el voltaje cae por debajo de 10v , 
la fuente nunca arranca , los mosfet quedan a medio conducir y en este estado , la corriente es mucha el calor tambien y el disipador insuficiente. por lo tanto , se me derrite el sombrerito de plastico y pumbate! a la mierrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr con el transistor....

ahora me quede a mitad de los ensayos , ya que quiero cambiar los capacitores de salida por unos de 50v y provarla sin realimentacion.. , 
y digo que me quede por que perdi el iman que "guardaba" todas mis mechas... 70 pesos en mechas desaparecidos!!

ideas? sugerencias?


----------



## Derhund

ernestogn dijo:


> Bueno me puse a probar con carga la fuente compacta y obtuve solo algunas explosiones de mosfet, quemaduras de fusibles y pistas
> 
> Pongo mosfet nuevos, pruevo sin carga , tarda un par de segundos en apagarse la lampara serie , queda estable , si le pongo carga (32ohm de nicrom a 40V entre extremos)  con la lampara serie puesta el voltaje en la entrada baja a poco mas de 5v ,
> si le saco la lampara serie al ponerle carga cae el voltaje , y algo se quema.....
> 
> Estoy alimentándola con un trafo que fue concebido como cargador de baterías, filtrado con 2x4700uf y con un puente de diodos de 6A,, el mas grande que tenia ,
> de todas formas me funde los fusibles de 15A....
> donde mido?
> tengo la impresion de que el transformador de alta frecuencia esta bien...
> ¿sera la realimentacion?
> 
> ... en vacío me calientan los mosfet, estoy usando irfz44



Hola Ernestong. En vez de la lampara serie pudieras colocar un fusible de 5 amperes tipo americano de cristal, antes de ponerle carga deberias revisar si las tensiones son simetricas y revisar que puedes hacer el ajuste de la tension, si una de esas dos cosas no esta bien, algo tienes mal con el transformador, claro descartando que el material utilizado sea de dudosa calidad; algo muy critico es el bobinado correcto del transformador y ami pensar pudiera ser de los principales problemas, ya que le circuito trabaja sin duda alguna. No se te olvide tener bien aislados los transistores de conmutacion y la placa totalmente limpia, nada de grasa de soldadura porque eso ocaciona funcionamiento erratico en los circuitos, espero que resuelvas el problema un saludo.


----------



## ernestogn

Lo del fusible no prove. 
En vacio, cuando mi fuente arrancaba, las tensiones eran perfectamente simetrias , y regulaba a la perfeccion, , lo demas esta todo impecable, la placa lavada con alcohol , los mosfet perfectamente asilados. 
en fin , voy a tener que hacer la prueva con una bateria de auto.


----------



## 0110110h

Que tal Mariano te hago una pregunta, es que no entiendo como hace la fuente para regular la tensión de salida si no tiene el inductor de salida que junto con los capacitores de salida forman el filtro paso bajo que solo deja pasar el valor medio de señal PWM del trafo


----------



## 0110110h

0110110h dijo:


> Que tal Mariano te hago una pregunta, es que no entiendo como hace la fuente para regular la tensión de salida si no tiene el inductor de salida que junto con los capacitores de salida forman el filtro paso bajo que solo deja pasar el valor medio de señal PWM del trafo



Misterio disipado, ya vi que el inductor no sale en el esquemático pero si sale en la PCB. Saludos!


----------



## 0110110h

Mariano, según lo que dice el txt de los datos del trafo, si ambos primarios van bobinados "en el mismo sentido" entonces el flujo magnético siempre va en un solo sentido y no alterna???? Esto es así o entendí mal? Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Nop, te dejo una app note sobre topologías para que leas, explica todo bastante clarito.

Ver el archivo adjunto 49893

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Ha bien ya lo pude ver, me costó igual estaba muy acostumbrado al trafo de la SMPS half-bridge


----------



## comando69

mariano en la fuente el tercer irfz48 (mirando el pdf) se quemo, lo cambie y volvio a andar bien la fuente hasta que se volvio a quemar el mismo. Tenes idea de por que puede pasar esto?


----------



## ernestogn

estara bien el valor de la resistencia asociada?

podra ser que el compañero de ese transistor este conduciendo poco y le deje todo el trabajo al "Tercero" en cuestion?


----------



## comando69

las resistencias estan bien los valores correctos y no se ve que esten quemadas ni nada, lo otro la verdad q ni idea


----------



## comando69

el diodo de 6amp de la 2.0 que es? asi solo no tiene un codigo o algo? 
y los ultra rapidos son los mur840?


----------



## comando69

alguien me puede ayudar, porque estaba terminando de armar la fuente y tengo problema con el toroide de salida por que en  la plaqueta seria 1 --------------2
                                               3---------------4
y segun el notepad dice algo de 25+25 espiras osea agarro 4 alambres y les doy 25 espiras, ese alambre de que awg tiene que ser (los utilizados para el nucleo son los unicos que tengo) no entiendo lo de contrafase ni como iria conectado .
saludos


----------



## santiago61

Hola gente! voy por la tercera dc-dc. esta vez la de 400w 2.0, en un primer momento en las primeras pruebas tenia tensiones simetricas, hoy vuelvo a propabarla y tengo una diferencia de 1.6V entre ambas ramas, (ej, +40v -38.4 v) en todo el rango de tensiones con esa diferencia, cambie los electroliticos de salida de 1000uF, pensando que alguno tendria alguna fuga, pero nada...sigue esa diferencia...podran ser los diodos  que alguno este con conflicto? o los ceramicos en paralelo con los electroliticos de salida?..no tiene conectados los led de la salida...

Comando69 los diodos que puedes utilizar son los que mencionas mur840(yo los utilize) con respecto a la bobina de salida es un filtro para evitar posibles ruidos, si quieres lo utilizas si quieres no, yo no la monte, y la fuente cero ruidos, pero eso es relativo depende del sistema electrico de cada automovil y los ruidos que produzcan, prueba sin la bobina y si no hay ruidos no es necesario y si lo hay, obviamente coloca la bobina


----------



## bydho

hola estaba buscando en la web, revise el post encontre esta smps de 180 w, a la venta en ebay esta interesante , una duda voy a ver si encuentro el esquema me parecio verlo por ahi tambien, que les parece??? alguna opinion.


----------



## santiago61

si tienes dinero para comprarla, dale para adelante...pero para esa potencia podes armar la dc-dc compacta, que quiza te saldria mucho mas economico que adquirir la fuente de Ebay. Te recomiendo armar algunas de las fuentes propuestas al principio del hilo,ya que estan recontraprob
adas por varios aficionados. te evitaras dolores de cabeza ya que por lo visto pensas partir de un diagrama y tendras que realizar el pcb y todo lo demas, y si algo falla se complica dar soporte , ya que no la conocemos y se dificultaria poderte ayudar.

Una consulta con la relacion de transformacion propuesta para esta fuente GRANDE que es 2+2 en el primario y 8+8 en el secundario obtenemos todos alrededor de +-25V@+-45V, se podra aumentar un par de espiras mas al secundario para obtener alrededor de +-60V? 
< por ej. el secundario 10+10 espiras.

Ya que para la compacta reducimos el secundario un par de espiras a 6+6 para no superar los +-35V, calculo que podria aumentar a 10+10 espiras para obtener un poco mas de voltaje. a +-60V aproximadamente,en el caso de poderse realizar ese cambio, tambien tendre que cambiar los zener o el preset? de la placa de control, obviamente que los cap.electroliticos de salida si se cambian de acuerdo al voltaje.


----------



## comando69

santiago gracias por responder,pero como tengo toroides y tengo los rollos de alambre que use para los trafos quiero ponerle el iductor de salida, mi duda es respecto a la coneccion y que es eso de contrafase( algo lei de google pero no me saco la duda del todo). alguien me puede señalar la coneccion correcta
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/848/dibujouhp.png/


----------



## ernestogn

hay estas en corto 
tenes que conectar de de v a V y de W a w


----------



## Diego German

Pues la correcta es la primera  la de la izquierda ...

saludos...


----------



## comando69

podes creer que recien veo la v,V y la wW jajaaj (aparte recien acabo de bajarme el pdf nuevo y esta todo especificado) pero con respecto a eso de contra fase a que se refiere por que dice: 25 espiras aprox  para el mismo lado con los 4 alambres pero en contra fase, todavia tengo esa duda


----------



## ernestogn

aca esta mejor explicado que lo que yo pueda.
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/index90.html#post621624_


----------



## 0110110h

Mariano que inductancia debe tener el inductor de salida?? Me conseguí un toroide más grande que los comunes y la inductancia va a cambiar con la cantidad de vueltas que le de


----------



## comando69

Hola que tal a todos, como tuve un cortocicuito con la la fuente 1.0, arme la 2.0 y utilize el mismo trafo y la misma etapa controladora... esta bien esto? el problema es que la fuente no regula, queda a 35volt por rama. Tuve este mismo problema de la regulacion en la fuente 1.0 y cambie el diodo regulador (el tl431) que era lo que mariano me habia dicho y funciono bien. En la 2.0 hice lo mismo, pero el problema sigue.. alguien sabe que otra cosa puedo probar.    saludos y gracias


----------



## ernestogn

verificaste el es tado del Optoacoplador?
los zener asociados al TL434?
probaste con otro SG?


----------



## comando69

ernestogn: le cambie el optoacoplador y le puse un sg nuevo, la fuente subio de voltaje pero a 36v, 37v. Los zeners no los saque pero con el tester median bien, igual me parece que voy a tener que sacarlos y testearlos , otra cosa que regule no hay verdad? saludos


----------



## ernestogn

medi las resistencias asociadas al tl431 y el capacitor conectados al pin 1 del sg. 
los 36V son buenos? es decir , aguanta carga?. mantiene el voltaje de salida?
no se me ocurre otra cosa., 
pone una foto de la placa de control


----------



## comando69

Hola ernestong disculpa la demora pero no tenia tiempo para probar lo que me dijiste, mira probe las resistencias y cambie el capacitor por las dudas (como tenia uno a mano se lo meti), no hubo cambio, el voltaje es estable y la foto mas que ayudar va a confundir por que tanto meter y sacar las cosas termine poniendo del lado de abajo varias por que estaba rompiendo pistas. La verdad que voy a tener que hacerla de nuevo me parece.


----------



## arias887

Disculpen, no se si esto se pueda hacer...

Pero me podrian dar respuesta a esto???...

[_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/636234/ _]

Pagina 03 - respuesta 58

Ay adjunte una "guia de ferritas y accesorios" que les puede servir...

Gracias...


----------



## hell_fish

Hola espero que estén bien. No puedo conseguir diodos con un tiempo de recuperación menor a 75nS ademas solo soportan 3A como si fuera poco son reciclados, al parecer en perfecto estado pues puse la punta roja del multimetro en el cátodo y la negra la conecte de forma  intermitente al ánodo lo mas rápido que pude y aun así no conduce  (solo bromeo). Nicolau solo necesito 60W a +-20 V poniendo 8 diodos, dos en paralelo por cada diodo del puente rectificador no tendré problemas cierto ?


----------



## comando69

hola a todos, resulta que como la fuente no subia de 35v re hice el trafo y parece que eso soluciono el problema pero lo que pasa ahora es que con el ampli conectado el voltaje cae y me llega hasta 10v si le aumento el numero de capacitores de salida esto tendria que dejar de pasar? o que le puedo hacer. saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Alguien tiene idea de que inductancia debe tener el inductor de salida??


----------



## hell_fish

Esta fuente por lo que veo NO tiene inductor a la salida.


----------



## 0110110h

Increíble que digan eso a esta altura del post, si tiene es regulada


----------



## hell_fish

podrías señalar donde está ese inductor ala salida de la fuente?
otra cosa que tiene que ver el inductor de salida con el el hecho de sea regulada ?


----------



## santiago61

la version v1.0 de la fuente no tiene pads para  colocar un  inductor de salida(ya no se encuentra en el primer post)  la misma fue reemplazada por la v2.1 que si tiene pads para inductor de salida el cual cada uno lo pone a eleccion o en funcion si es que se filtran ruidos en el automovil, en mi caso no fue necesario colocar el mismo.

Cambiando de tema , no se hablo mas de la fuente compacta , tavo y ernestogn estaban con problemas en hacer arrancar la fuente, lo pudieron solucionar??


----------



## 0110110h

santiago61 dijo:


> la version v1.0 de la fuente no tiene pads para  colocar un  inductor de salida(ya no se encuentra en el primer post)  la misma fue reemplazada por la v2.1 que si tiene pads para inductor de salida el cual cada uno lo pone a eleccion o en funcion si es que se filtran ruidos en el automovil, en mi caso no fue necesario colocar el mismo.
> 
> Cambiando de tema , no se hablo mas de la fuente compacta , tavo y ernestogn estaban con problemas en hacer arrancar la fuente, lo pudieron solucionar??



El que mencionas vos es el inductor de entrada que es para que no se filtren ruidos de la fuente SMPS al estéreo del auto, yo me refiero al inductor de salida que forma un filtro paso bajos junto con los capacitores de salida y permite que la tensión de salida sea el valor medio de la señal PWM generada por el SG3525, eso hace que se pueda regular y estabilizar la tensión de salida. Este inductor no sale en el esquemático pero si en el txt que describe como armar el trafo.


----------



## hell_fish

> y permite que la tensión de salida sea el valor medio de la señal PWM generada por el SG3525, eso hace que se pueda regular y estabilizar la tensión de salida



¿Me puedes dar alguna referencia de donde sacaste esta información?

Gracias ^^


----------



## 0110110h

Es el principio básico por el cual las SMPS regulan y estabilizan la salida, fijate en cualquier libro sobre SMPS´s. Estos son algunos de los que yo use:

*BROWN, M. (1990). Practical Switching Power Supply Design
*Electronics - Switchmode Power Supply Handbook 1St Ed
*Switching Power Supply A to Z
*Switching Power Supply Design (Second Edition) by Abraham L Pressman

Y si te fijas es también el principio básico de funcionamiento de cualquier amplificador clase D


----------



## hell_fish

Esos libros los tengo en versión pdf, voy a leer y releer aunque el ingles no es lo mio.
Siempre pensé que ese filtro era para eliminar el ruido audible producido por la conmutación.


Gracias 0110110h


----------



## 0110110h

De nada, también hace lo que vos decís o sea solo deja pasar la componente continua correspondiente al valor medio de señal PWM. Si la anchura de los pulsos PWM disminuye entonces al pasar por el filtro paso bajos disminuye la tensión de salida y por el contrario si aumenta la anchura--> aumenta el valor medio-->aumenta la tensión de salida.

PD: te encargo si por esas encontras como calcular el inductor de salida, posteame en cual página esta! Saludos


----------



## hell_fish

Encontre algo sobre eso en las paginas de cookbook:

_654 (3.15.4 A 280 Watt, Off-line, Half-Bridge Converter)

_731 (B.2.1 The Voltage-mode Controlled Forward-mode Converter)

En el de pressman en:
_32 (Design relations-output filter inductor selection)

_36 (Design relations-output filter capacitor selection)

Estoy en la tarea de traducir, leer y releer para entender los conceptos.
Echale una ojeada y dime si estoy en buen camino.

Gracias de nuevo por la info.


----------



## 0110110h

Cálculo del inductor de salida en fuente regulada phus-pull:

Libro: Switching Power Supply Design (Second Edition) by Abraham L Pressman
Página: 78 del pdf

Lo encontre


----------



## villa86

Hola a todos,

He estado leyendome el hilo y finalmente me he decidido a armar la fuente de alimentación compacta. He pedido todos los componentes necesarios pero me quedan un par de dudas:

1. Los zener de 22V los he encargado de 1W, ¿eso será suficiente?
2. Como en mi ciudad es imposible conseguir componentes electrónicos los compro por Ebay. He pedido todo excepto los diodos rápidos porque no encuentro nínguno a la venta (BY500, SF54, SF64). ¿Conoceis algún otro que sirva?

Gracias!


----------



## Marcos200

villa86 el mur840 deberia andar tranquilamente

Saludos


----------



## villa86

Hola, por fin he montado la fuente, pero tengo un problema: solamente me regula la tensión negativa; la positiva se mantiene fija al máximo (unos 37V).

He probado a sustituir el SG3525, el 4N35 y el TL431, pero sigue funcionando igual. ¿Teneis idea de que puede estar fallando?

Saludos.


----------



## villa86

¿nadie tiene idea de que puede ser? He pensado en cambiar los IRFZ48, pero pensandolo bien si uno de ellos estuviese mal, lo lógico es que la salida se quedase a 0V y no a 37V. 

Asique no se que mas sustituir... he repasado las pistas varias veces y se ven bien.


----------



## 0110110h

usaste la misma PCB posteada por mariano o un diseño propio?


----------



## villa86

Usé la PCB posteada por Mariano, de la fuente compacta. Sin nínguna modificación.

La primera que vez que conecté la fuente lo hice a través de una fuente de alimentación de DC a 12V con limitador de intensidad a 1A. Y efectivamente estaba mal, porque me consumía 1A y la tensión caía. Le repasé de nuevo todas las pistas a la fuente y arrancó perfecta, pero con el problema de que no regula la tensión de salida positiva.

Solamente la estoy probando en vacio, por miedo a romperla y ya no sé donde más mirar. 

Gracias por contestar


----------



## Nicomacoco

Hola:

Antes que todo aprovecho para saludarlos a todos ya que he estado algo desconectado del mundo de la electrónica por razones externas.

 Hace algún tiempo ya arme la fuente 2.0 grande, y no enciende no da ni señales. medí los voltajes del sg3524 y llega corriente, estoy usando un optocoplador 4n36, y un transistor bc547b.

Tengo en mi poder un sg3525 y pretendo hacer la placa para este integrado y así probar si era la controladora. Por mientras... quiero probar con la que tengo.

Entonces mis preguntas son:

¿Por donde debo empezar buscar y medir ?
¿los circuitos del controlador del 2,1 son compatibles con el 2,0?


Vamos que este segundo round se lo gano!
Saludos, Nicolás!


----------



## 0110110h

villa86 dijo:


> Usé la PCB posteada por Mariano, de la fuente compacta. Sin nínguna modificación.
> 
> La primera que vez que conecté la fuente lo hice a través de una fuente de alimentación de DC a 12V con limitador de intensidad a 1A. Y efectivamente estaba mal, porque me consumía 1A y la tensión caía. Le repasé de nuevo todas las pistas a la fuente y arrancó perfecta, pero con el problema de que no regula la tensión de salida positiva.
> 
> Solamente la estoy probando en vacio, por miedo a romperla y ya no sé donde más mirar.
> 
> Gracias por contestar



Proba metiéndole más carga a cada rama, por ejemplo un foco de 110V a cada una.


----------



## villa86

Nada, he probado a meterle una lampara de incandescencia de 230V/60W a cada rama y sigue igual... una regula y la otra no. También he probado a cambiar los mosfet de lugar (uno por el otro) y sigue sin regularme la rama positiva, por lo que también los descarto.

Cuando regulo la fuente al máximo la rama positiva está en 38V y la negativa en 33V aproximadamente. Es decir, nunca consigo tensiones simétricas. Esto es todo un misterio.


----------



## 0110110h

Entonces pueden ser dos cosas, o el trafo mal bobinado o el inductor de salida mal hacho


----------



## villa86

Yo estoy montando el la "fuente compacta", que no tiene inductor de salida. Asique solamente me queda el trafo...

Según las indicaciones de Mariano, en primer lugar bobiné medio primario, seguidamente los dos secuandarios a la vez (por tanto aquí no me he podido equivocar con los sentidos) y finalmente bobiné el restante medio primario.

Estoy casi seguro de que lo hice bien y no me gustaría desmontar el trafo ya que me llevó mucho tiempo armarlo. ¿estas seguro de que lo que falla es el bobinado? ¿que ocurriría si bobinase los "medios primarios" en sentidos opuestos? Si no me queda mas remedio los desmontaré para comprobarlo...

Ahh, y otra pregunta: ¿es indiferente si el primario esta en el mismo sentido o en sentido opuesto respecto del secundario? (si no recuerdo mal, va todo en el mismo sentido)


----------



## 0110110h

Quizás bobinaste bien el trafo pero conectaste mal los secundarios a los pads de la placa. Da lo mismo si el secundario esta bobinado en el mismo sentido que el primario o no. 
La verdad que antes de desarmar el trafo revisaría una y otra vez la placa de arriba a abajo. En mis primeros intentos he tenido problemas que nunca los hubiera descubierto, solo de casualidad revisando la placa, como transistores cuyas patas no coincidían con el datasheet, resistencias de distinto valor, diodos quemados, etc. 
Fijate las pistas que no esté ninguna trisada o unida a otra, hacelo acercando bien una lámpara porque hay veces que las trisaduras no se ven a simple vista.
No te desanimes y sobre todo tomalo con calma para no terminar largando el proyecto, una vez que armes unas cuantas luego lo haces ha ojos cerrados, vale la pena!


----------



## villa86

Finalmente saqué el trafo de la placa y ví que efectivamente estaba mal bobinado!!! Uno de los devanados estaba al revés. Tenías razón, 0110110h, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, de verdad!

Mis felicitaciones a Mariano también (aunque nunca haya hablando con él), porque la verdad es que son un trabajazo ambas fuentes. Se agradece que la gente comparta.

Y mi última duda, mi fuente se va hasta en 3V de diferencia entre una rama y otra, dependiendo de la tensión de salida. ¿a que se debe esto?. Mi intención es utilizarla para alimentar un TDA7294, ¿es mucho problema alimentarlo con esos 3V de diferencia?

Saludos.

PD: Adjunto fotos para que la veais


----------



## Nicomacoco

Hola compas.  ¿Será que alguien puede echarme una mano?

Sigo revisando mi fuente, no enciende, revise la placa del sg3524 es del modelo 2,0, le saqué el zenner de 15v que limitaba la entrada del pin 3, como la versión 2,1.
Llega voltaje al integrado 12,78 volts y emite para los transistores 11,78 volts en los pines 1 y 2  Mido los mosfets y estos son excitados por 11,78 volts en sus gain, pero nada pasa al drain 0 volts...
No hace ni ruido, ni nada, después de muchas pruebas note que se estropeo el diodo de 6 A, lo cambie por uno de 3A que tenía a mano. Antes solía hacer chispas cuando la conectaba por eso busque si había algo en corto y apareció este diodo dejando pasar la corriente para los dos sentidos.

¿Que puede ser?, estoy usando una batería de auto directa con buena carga.
Ayúdenme por favor... que me está rompiendo la cabera... jejej :cabezon:

Ahora a ultima hora noté que no había conexión entre la mitad del devanado primario (d) y el pin 3, soldé dicha conexión y ahora se me quema el fusible, es de 20A.

Gracias! Nicolas.

dejo los esquema que alguna vez subí, ojalá se vean...

Ver el archivo adjunto 66775
Ver el archivo adjunto 66776


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Villa86, quedó excelente esa fuente  (y compacta ).

Respecto al desbalance en las salidas, reciclaste alguno de los componentes que utilizaste ahí? (capacitores cerámicos, electrolíticos, resistencias). Si bobinaste ambas ramas al mismo tiempo se descartaría el bobinado, así que puede ser un consumo algo mayor en una de las ramas lo que te puede estar provocando el desbalance.

Igualmente esos 3V de diferencia no harían problema a la alimentación de un TDA7294.

Nico, se quema el fusible al conectar el remoto a la alimentación para que encienda la fuente? O inmediatamente al conectar la alimentación?
Recordá que debés usar si o si una lámpara serie para las pruebas.

PD: por qué no usaste el PCB que yo subí? Tenés algunas pistas que pueden ser perjudiciales por su longitud y las vueltas que dan.

Saludos


----------



## Nicomacoco

Hola!:

Hice la placa nueva porque no me cabía el transformador , además cuando hice el transformador ordene de otra forma los pines y solo conseguí uno horizontal, y Encontré algunos componentes que eran mas prolijos que saqué en un desguace. ¿Qué precauciones debía haber tomado al construir la placa?

El fusible se quema cuando conecto el REM.

Saludos!, Nico.


----------



## Nicomacoco

Hola denuevo:

mariano podrías subir la versión 2,0 para rehacer la placa en caso de que no pueda salvar la mía, ya que se me acaban las vacaciones. jejeje

Saludos, si no es mucha la molestia.  

Nicolas.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Nico, si necesitás rehacer la placa de control, te aconsejo que hagas la versión 2.1 ya que presenta un mejor ruteo de las pistas respecto al anterior. Los pines de conexión son compatibles en ambas versiones.

Saludos


----------



## Nicomacoco

Ok, gracias pense que esa versión solo tenia 2 mosfet en la entrada, pero son 4. La de 2 es la compacta.

Bueno hare la nueva placa, pero por mientras y para aprender por que puede estarse quemando el fusible al conectar el rem donde debo buscar? medir? Probé con la ampolleta en serie y no se quema el fusible pero no llega voltaje a las salidas y al primario llegan 7,50 volts.

Gracias, saludos.
Nicolás N.


----------



## ralba

mnicolau dijo:


> Qué ojo!  Gracias por notarlo, ahí está corregido el esquema.
> 
> Hernan, el transformador no es complicado, pero lleva su tiempo... primero tenés que preparar el alambre de "litz", yo armé un alambre formado por 8 alambres enrrollados AWG 28 y usé 5 en paralelo para el primario y 2 para el secundario.
> 
> Lo más importante es respetar los sentidos, si te fijás, el primario está dividido en 2 ramas, ambas deben bobinarse para el mismo lado y respetando los pines del carretel en donde conectar los extremos, para eso los indiqué con letras tanto en el esquema como en el pcb. Para el secundario es igual.
> 
> PD: si alguien conoce alguna solución líquida en la cual sumergir el alambre esmaltado y así removerlo (al esmalte), le estaría enormemente agradecido, es muy engorroso quitarle el esmalte incluso con un dreemel.
> 
> Saludos



Bueno yo para quitar el esmalte caliento el alambre sobre una aspirina con el cautin, debe evitarse los vapores que se emanan pero es 100 % efectivo.

Saludosssssss


----------



## cipri8

hola una consulta la potencia q se ve en el primer vídeo es la clase D q llega hasta 1250W me gustaría saber cual es la configuración q puedo usar de esa potencia (o la del vídeo) para usar con esta fuente. desde ya muchas gracias muy buen aporte


----------



## tatajara

cipri8 dijo:


> hola una consulta la potencia q se ve en el primer vídeo es la clase D q llega hasta 1250W me gustaría saber cual es la configuración q puedo usar de esa potencia (o la del vídeo) para usar con esta fuente. desde ya muchas gracias muy buen aporte



Hola cipri8 
Es que esta en el primer video es el rotel que también subió mariano, si tienes dudas sobre el circuito de Eduardo preguntalo en el post de este ampli
Saludos


----------



## Marcos200

Hola a todos!
Felicitaciones para Mnicolau! 
les comento que estoy haciendo la v2.1, ya tengo el pcb con casi todos los componentes me falta hacer el trafo, pero se me ocurrió que en ves de usar 40 alambras en paralelo, usar una lamina de cobre aislada con cinta y barniz.. pero no se si esto seria posible, ya busque en el tema y encontré sobre esto así que lo consulto..

Espero puedan sacarme la duda.
Saludos

perdón quise decir que no encontré sobre usar una lamina en lugar de los alambres


----------



## tatajara

mmm una lamina para uno de loz bobinados no creo, pero para usarlo como proteccion para las interferencias puede ser ¡¡
saludos


----------



## Marcos200

Hola!
Antes que nada gracias por responder tatajara, pero a lo que yo me refiero es a lo que explica luciperro aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...hing-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/index2.html

Solo que el utiliza un núcleo ETD49 pero supongo que seria valido para el EE42, el tema es si no se desperdiciaría la sección de la lamina por la frecuencia? 

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

mmm habria que sacar cuentas y probar ¡¡
saludos


----------



## nicornol

Hola quisiera saber si esta fuente puede entregar +-57V  14.5A  o  +-80V  10A  o si se puede modificar para q entregue los valores indicados.. es para colocar un amplificador UCD que entregue 400Wrms en una camioneta


----------



## funkilloso

Hola gente!
Estoy pensando en montar la fuente cuando tenga todos los componentes.
Pero el tema del cable AWG28..... por lo que he visto este cable se saca del cable ethernet trenzado tan puñetero para ponerlo recto. Y supongo que 0.32mm sera de calibre mayor que el ethernet comun usado para ordenadores. No seria mas viable buscar cable de cobre esmaltado del mismo calibre? Ademas lo venden en rollos de 100 o 300 metros, haber si ahora va a costar mas el collar que el perro.... 
Cualquier sugerencia es bien recibida


----------



## R-Mario

funkilloso dijo:


> Hola gente!
> Estoy pensando en montar la fuente cuando tenga todos los componentes.
> Pero el tema del cable AWG28..... por lo que he visto este cable se saca del cable ethernet trenzado tan puñetero para ponerlo recto. Y supongo que 0.32mm sera de calibre mayor que el ethernet comun usado para ordenadores. No seria mas viable buscar cable de cobre esmaltado del mismo calibre? Ademas lo venden en rollos de 100 o 300 metros, haber si ahora va a costar mas el collar que el perro....
> Cualquier sugerencia es bien recibida



En mexico decimos que sale mas caro el caldo que la albondiga.

Pues recurre al uso del reciclado, hay transformadores a los que no bañan el bobinado con pegamento y entonces es facil sacarle todo el cobre, recicla - reusa - reduce

O si tienes varo compra


----------



## ivan767

Buenas, me tire de cabeza a armar la fuente, ya tengo todo listo y soldado (menos los capacitores de entrada/filtrado e inductores), me falta bobinar el trafo y tengo una duda, para conectar los devanados del trafo a los correspondientes pads en el pcb, se utiliza algo en especial? (digo por el efecto skin) o puedo usar un pedacito de alambre de cobre de 1 mm aprox?, no crea un "cuello de botella"?, tambien tengo los pines que vienen de a 40 todos unidos para recortar (un plastiquito y un alambre por el medio, con calor sale el plastico bastante facil), o es conveniente reciclar los pines que usan dichos trafos?. Saludos y gracias por todo


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Ivan, si usaste un toroide, soldá los alambres directamente en el PCB. Si usaste un núcleo EE, soldás los alambres a los pines del carretel y ellos son los que se sueldan en los pads del PCB.

Saludos


----------



## ivan767

Claro, lo que pasa es que no consigo un nucleo del tamaño adecuado para que coincidan los pines con los pads. Por lo que tengo que ingeniarmelas.
Mi pregunta iba mas para el lado de que si los pines de un trafo de ferrite tienen algo en especial?, o se puede usar cualquier pin para hacer la conexion del alambre de litz al pcb. Fijate en la foto los pines que te pregunte si podia usar. 

Otra, tengo pensado cortar cuadraditos de pertinac del tamaño de los cuatro agujeros de cada rama en el pcb (0,8x0,8 cm aprox), pegarlos con la gotita, agujerear y linkiar los cuadraditos y los pads con los pines que rescate de trafos de ferrite (14 pines aprox). En el cuadrado depositar bastante estaño para agarrar los alambres de litz ahi, lo que mayos problema presenta es el primario (5 alambres de 6 filamentos) el secundario es mas facil. Esta bien lo que pienso hacer?
Disculpa si se me hizo largo jeje, saludos


----------



## ernestogn

ivan767 dijo:


> Claro, lo que pasa es que no consigo un nucleo del tamaño adecuado para que coincidan los pines con los pads. Por lo que tengo que ingeniarmelas.
> Mi pregunta iba mas para el lado de que si los pines de un trafo de ferrite tienen algo en especial?, o se puede usar cualquier pin para hacer la conexion del alambre de litz al pcb. Fijate en la foto los pines que te pregunte si podia usar.
> 
> Otra, tengo pensado cortar cuadraditos de pertinac del tamaño de los cuatro agujeros de cada rama en el pcb (0,8x0,8 cm aprox), pegarlos con la gotita, agujerear y linkiar los cuadraditos y los pads con los pines que rescate de trafos de ferrite (14 pines aprox). En el cuadrado depositar bastante estaño para agarrar los alambres de litz ahi, lo que mayos problema presenta es el primario (5 alambres de 6 filamentos) el secundario es mas facil. Esta bien lo que pienso hacer?
> Disculpa si se me hizo largo jeje, saludos



Respecto a lo  de cortar cuadraditos , he visto que hacen una plaqueta coincidente con el trafo y con pines hacia abajo para la placa , como si fuese un zocalo , no se si me explico.
por otro lado he preguntado lo mismo respecto de tener tramos de alambre comun saliendo del nucleo hacia la placa unos centimetros y me dijeron que  no hay problema , por la corta distancia ,


----------



## idperez

buenas noches muchachos una pregunta tengo un transformador de salida en el secundario 24 0 24 quiero aumentarlo a 35 0 35 que debo hacer


----------



## zopilote

idperez dijo:


> buenas noches muchachos una pregunta tengo un transformador de salida en el secundario 24 0 24 quiero aumentarlo a 35 0 35 que debo hacer



El transformador es el que menciona en la fuente DC-DC o es otro?.
 Lo unico que se hace es aumentar el numero de vueltas en el secundario.


----------



## enzomaser95

hola que tal muy bueno el circuito...yo queria preguntar si en ves de usar 4 didos rapidos podria usar 2 diodos de los que vienen en algunas de las fuentes  de pc ...su codigo es sbl3040pt la fuente la quiero usar para alimentar 2 tda2050 en configurarion estereo



aaa y tambien queria saber si el esquema ya posteado fue reparado ..porque he leido en post anteriores que tenia algunos errores de diseño (yo lo descargue ayer)...perdon por las preguntas...


----------



## Nicomacoco

Hola le estoy dando mi tercera pelea a este fuente, rehice la placa, use la 2.1. Antes de poner en marcha puse una apolleta en serie, esta prende, tenue.  desconecte y probe continuidad entre las ramas de 45 v y en una hay continuidad.

¿Cómo debo empezar a hacer las pruebas? ¿ la ampolleta en serie debe prender o estar apagada que es signo de falla? el rem funciona, la apolleta prende cuando conecto rem al positivo.

Gracias Nicolás.


----------



## santiago61

Nicomacoco dijo:


> Hola le estoy dando mi tercera pelea a este fuente, rehice la placa, use la 2.1. Antes de poner en marcha puse una apolleta en serie, esta prende, tenue.  desconecte y probe continuidad entre las ramas de 45 v y en una hay continuidad.
> 
> ¿Cómo debo empezar a hacer las pruebas? ¿ la ampolleta en serie debe prender o estar apagada que es sigo de falla? el rem funciona, la apolleta prende cuando conecto rem al positivo.
> 
> Gracias Nicolás.



efectivamente la ampolleta enciende al haber un consumo en la fuente, se enciende al minimo ,pero no tiene que brillar al maximo cuando arranca la fuente conectando el rem...por que ello indica que hay algo mal...de todas maneras comprueba la simetria en las tensiones y que no haya calentamiento en sus componentes...

De que potencia es la lampara?


----------



## Nicomacoco

Hola santiago, la ampolleta es de 5W de esas de auto que tiene doble filamento. Revisando por lo de la continuidad: cuando hice el transformador, estaba muy cansado y con sueño jajaj, en el devanado secundario se me pasaron dos alambres de una rama al atado del central, lo arregle pero sigue habiendo continuidad en una rama entre el gnd y el v+, desarme toda la rama para ver si eran los diodos o algo, pero nada. 

Cuando conecto los 12v bajan a 7,5v, la apolleta enciende bastante, no llega corriente a las ramas.

¿Debe o no debe haber continuidad entre v+ y gnd ? supongo que no.


----------



## proteus7

Nicomacoco dijo:


> Hola santiago, la ampolleta es de 5W de esas de auto que tiene doble filamento. Revisando por lo de la continuidad: cuando hice el transformador, estaba muy cansado y con sueño jajaj, en el devanado secundario se me pasaron dos alambres de una rama al atado del central, lo arregle pero sigue habiendo continuidad en una rama entre el gnd y el v+, desarme toda la rama para ver si eran los diodos o algo, pero nada.
> 
> Cuando conecto los 12v bajan a 7,5v, la apolleta enciende bastante, no llega corriente a las ramas.
> 
> ¿Debe o no debe haber continuidad entre v+ y gnd ? supongo que no.


Nicomacoco
1-no debe haber contuinidad entre v+ y gnd , si es que  estas  haciendo la medicion despues de la rectificacion.
2- despues de la rectificacion quita todos los capacitoresy resistencias y mide continuidad entre v+ y gnd
3.-en caso de que siga habiendo continuidad entre v+ y gnd, quita el inductor de salida y mide si hay continuidad(me imagino que no) en caso de que haya continuidad ve al paso 4
4-  ahora mide continuidad en la salida del diodo que saca v+ y gnd(ojo no le conectes todavia el inductor de  salida)


----------



## aronne

Can I use an ATX to test the circuit or something breaks?
Why testing the circuit without the snubber network the sg3525 explodes after a few minutes.
I write in English because I don't know Spanish.
Thanks at all



			
				Traductor Google dijo:
			
		

> ¿Puedo usar un ATX para probar el circuito o algo se rompe?* ¿Por qué probar el circuito sin la red snubber los SG3525 explota después de unos minutos.* Escribo en Inglés porque no saben español.* Gracias a todos


----------



## Kinchov

Buenos días compañeros, paso a comentarles que después de haberme leído todo el hilo completo de comentarios me decidí por armar la SMPS versión compacta como para empezar a experimentar con estos temas. 
  Al no poder conseguir alambre de 0.32mm utilizé de 0.4mm, con un primario de 20 alambres, consiguiendo así una sección de 2.51 mm², al igual que el compañero Tavo.
  Al momento de bobinar el secundario me quedé sin alambre… Buscando entre todas mis cosas encontré un alambre pero en este caso de 0.8 o un poco menor, (como el de la imagen que adjunto). Mi pregunta es entonces: lo puedo usar ?. Obviamente teniendo en cuenta que tengo que llegar a una sección de 1mm² como especifica el compañero Mariano varios post atrás. 
  Bueno por el momento solo esa simple duda me queda, y empiezo con la construcción del “cuco” transformador . Próximamente comento los avances, muchas gracias. 

  PD: También adjunto una foto del hilo ya armado con 4 alambres para el primario. (usaré 5 en paralelo).


----------



## Kinchov

Buenas Noches, les cuento que al final también me quedé corto con el hilo ya armado, así que decidí seguir buscando alambre de cobre y lo encontré en un viejo transformador tirado. El alambre que encontre es de mas o menos 0.30mm así que segui los cálculos para un alambre de ese diametro. Los hilos que finalmente armé son los siguientes:
4 hilos de 8 alambres = 32 alambres (primario).
2 hilos de 8 alambres = 16 alambres (secundario).
Mañana haré el bobinado. Los estaré molestando por alguna duda que me surga en el camino. Saludos !


----------



## pigma

Yo creo que es mejor hacer las cosas bien desde el principio. En la mayoria de circuitos casi siempre se nos presenta algun error y si usamos material diferente al del original pues peor aun yo siempre he dicho: Hazlo tal y como te lo presentan, ya si despues quieres modificar sobre eso, te sera mas facil...


----------



## Kinchov

Buenos días, acá dejo unas fotos para que vean como va quedando, todavía no la termine, me faltan poner los discipadores, los leds, y un par mas de cables. Después antes de quemar cualquier cosa revisaré hasta el cansancio para encontrar errores. Eso será esta tarde o mañana. El trafo me costó mucho, sobre todo porque nunca había hecho uno, creo que bobiné, y rebobine como 10 veces, porque, o no entraba, o no me gustaba como quedaba... No quedó de lo mas estético, pero quedó. 
Bueno después edito y comento los resultados. Saludos !

Pd: me olvidaba ! no conseguí los diodos rapidos 5A, y le puse unos FR307 que son de 3A. Funcionan igual no ?, aunque sea que probar que todo arranque. Despues buscaré los de 5A.


----------



## Nicomacoco

Hola: estoy rehaciendo el transformador de la version 2,1. 
Me quedo claro que el primario es 5 grupos de 8 alambres que dan 40, por rama. 
Pero en el secundario nose si usar 2 grupos de 8 alambres por rama o 1 grupo de 8 por rama. 
Mi confusión es como se hacen las espiras en paralelo, al mismo tiempo no me queda claro si son 2 por rama o 1 por rama. 

La pregunta especifica es: ¿ En el secundario cuantos alambres van por rama?, osea que enbobinando las dos ramas al mismo tiempo estaría poniendo 4 grupos o 2? ojalá se me entienda.

Saludos, Nicolás.


----------



## Kinchov

Hola Nico, en el secundario son 16 alambres por rama, osea 2 grupos de 8 alambres. Cada rama esta compuesta a su ves por 8 vueltas. Espero que te sirva. 

Paso también a avisar que despues de verificar mas o menos 20 veces la placa para verificar que todo estubiera bien, la probé y funcionó a la perfección !! La diferencia que tengo entre ramas es de 0.1v. Por el momento solo la probé en vacío y con un tester. Más tarde la probaré directamente con batería de auto y un amplificador a la salida. Espero todo continúe bien.
Saludos y gracias a Mariano por tan buen post, mis felicitaciones !!


----------



## Nicomacoco

hola! kinchov:

Entonces estaría bobinando 32 alambres (4 grupos de 8) al mismo tiempo para hacer el secundario completo.
 Así me queda claro gracias!, gracias por responder!

Saludos!


----------



## aronne

¿Puedo usar un nucleo de  material N27 para el transformador?


----------



## santiago61

Hola gente...estoy armando la dc-dc 2.1...y mi duda es la siguiente resulta que he armado el trafo y pegado ya con gotita la ferrite SIN armar el bobinado TERCIARIO..en primera instancia como no iba a utilizar esas tensiones no lo bobine, ahora resluta que me van a ser necesarios esas tensiones por lo que me dispuse a bobinar, lo que modifica esta version (2.1) de la vieja (2.0) es el bobinado terciario ya que la vieja solo son 4 espiras y la nueva 4+4 espiras con punto medio a GND lo cual necesita mas espacios lo cual no dispongo...les pregunto podre hacer solo 4 espiras como en la version vieja? solo ocuparia esas tensiones terciarias para un protector de parlantes..por lo que mucha corriente no requiero..desde ya gracias


----------



## CHICHARRA

hola a todos ...yo arme la smps compacta y sucede que en vacio funciona bien es decir sin ruidos y en perfecta simetria...pero colocandole un ampli tda2050 estereo la simetria de voltages aun se mantiene pero aparece un ruido como tac tac tac como en los mosfed y calientan mucho-- a media potencia  el ruido sube un poquito..
quisiera que por favor me ayudaran ya que pense que era el nucleo suelto de carretel y lo pegue y sigue igual 
gracias..............como idectifico un mosfed falso o danñado


----------



## nexxtres

wenas, con el núcleo EI33 de una fuente atx cuanta potencia se puede sacar aprox.? podrá tirar 2 LM4780 a +-35v? Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## djbetinho

Hola amigos.
Tengo 1 ERL35 y quiero usar el convertidor DC-DC,
Que el cable (o varios y cómo) para obtener 50V y 500W
Gracias


----------



## sima

mnicolau 
good work!


----------



## hell_fish

Tal vez se a dado respuesta a esto pero busque y no la encuentro, mi pregunta es hay una resistencia en el  esquema que dice 2.7k va desde +V a GND y de -V a GND pero en el pcb aparecen las mismas resistencias pero ahora aparece un led ¿da lo mismo con o sin led?


----------



## CHICHARRA

se puede usar alambre awg 25 para los boninados?


----------



## vrainom

@chicharra: No es recomendable por el efecto pelicular. Según una calculadora en internet el alambre más delgado cuya resistencia ac y dc sean iguales a la frecuencia de trabajo de este conversor es 27 awg


----------



## CHICHARRA

pero si se puede utilizar awg 29 o 30 ? y hacer los mismos 5 alambre para el primario y lo 2 de segundario propuestos por mariano

en que afectaria la fuente  si el alambre agw 29 o 30 es mas delgado que el propuesto?


----------



## vrainom

Lo importante es el área seccional del alambre, si mnicolau usó 8 hilos en paralelo calibre 28, el area seccional total es de .64mm² con alambre 29 necesitarías 10 hilos en paralelo y con alambre 30 13 hilos según la tabla que adjunto.


----------



## CHICHARRA

hola ....... como puedo emboninarlo con una de laina osea se dan la mismaas espiras o depende de algo


----------



## CHICHARRA

en un toroide puedo hacer el bobinado primario con 4 + espiras si O  no?


----------



## franquitomas

hola mi pregunta es: ya hice el primario del toroide 2+2 vueltas pero se pone en corto y consume alrededor de 4 amperes. le hice un primario de 20 vueltas pero es lo mismo entra en corto ... que hago_?


----------



## Fogonazo

franquitomas dijo:


> hola mi pregunta es: ya hice el primario del toroide 2+2 vueltas pero se pone en corto y consume alrededor de 4 amperes. le hice un primario de 20 vueltas pero es lo mismo entra en corto ... que hago_?



Verifica que oscile.


----------



## franquitomas

disculpame fogonazo por mi ignorancia .... pero como verifico que oscile? con que aparato y donde me fijo en q lugar pongo las puntas de pruebas


----------



## MESEGESJOL22

Hola al foro arranque hacer la fuente a ver que pasa, ya mañana compro los componentes para esta parte y bueno de apoco voy haciendo la, no soy tec. en electrónica, solo por amor a la electrónica jaja googleando y algunas casa mas, soy electricista algo parecido, pero bueno hace rato que hago algunos circuitos de potencia.
asi que en algunas cosas les voy a pedir ayuda.

Gracias y cuando avance les muestro como voy y sin ofender a nadie veo y leo que todos aportan y también están muy bien en el tema, pero quiero felicitar a mnicolau por su aporte de esta fuente y sus conocimientos.


----------



## XeRo21lp

Hola tengo la fuente realizada, pero cuando mido voltajes de salida solo puedo obtener +-23V  y en los auxiliares solo un lado me da 15V, la parte negativa no mide nada  pensaba que tenía mal en tl431 así es que puse un diodo zener de 27V en reemplazo del preset, el resitor de 1k y el propio431, pero aun así sigo obteniendo +-23v en la salida.

Tengo que aclarar que las pruebas las estoy realizando con una fuente pequeña que construí que apenas me genera 3A a 12V, ¿será que no es la corriente necesaria para la prueba de dicha smps? o es que tengo que volver a rebobinar el tranformador? ayuda por favor


----------



## sir winston

Hola, arme esta fuente y tengo un problema, la potencia de salida de la fuente es la mitad que la potencia de entrada, como corrijo esto? necesito sacarle a la fuente 550w 120v de salida


----------



## jllvmicrostar

a proposito de la potencia , siempre me pregunte si el NO usar  el inductor de salida del secundario ( que siempre he visto en los spms push pull ) te limitaba la potencia maxima  ya que estresaria demasiado al trafo y los mosfets... sea asi o no???


----------



## joorchh13

Muy buena la fuente, la tengo funcionando 10 puntos y me arranco a la primera. 
Haciendo pruebas logre alcanzar una tensión de +-47, yo la voy a usar en +-40v así que no voy a tocar nada mas, aunque por la cantidad de vueltas que le di al secundario tendría que superar los 50v tranquilamente... probablemente sea por los zenner de la retro alimentación. Les cuento que la voy a usar para alimentar un par de amplis clase D, solo me falta ponerme a armarlos jaja.
 Les dejo unas fotos y bueno, sera cuestión de probarla con carga y les contare como me fue.


----------



## joorchh13

Buenas de nuevo. Les cuento que tengo un problemita con la fuente. En vació tengo una voltaje simétrico casi perfecto, pero cuando la pruebo con carga (unos 200w) la rama positiva cae como a 25 voltios mientras que la otra se mantiene en 41 voltios. Revise todos los diodos y están bien, también revise el inductor de salida y esta bien. Ya se que debería desoldar el tiroideo pero es tedioso, por eso les pregunto    que mas puede ser. Puede ser por algún mosfet malo?.


----------



## villa86

Hola a todos,

Tengo un problema, a ver si alguien sabe por donde puede estar el fallo. Ya realicé hace algún tiempo la "fuente de alimentación compacta v2" y estuvo funcionando perfectamente alimentando un TDA7294.

El caso es que a uno de los mosfet se le rompió una pata porque estaba sosteniendo el disipador (debí de haberlo pegado) y se quemó el TDA7294. Ahora he sustituido los mosfet y el amplificador pero me ocurre lo siguiente:

Si alimento la fuente a 10Vcc, me aparecen a la salida +34V / -34V
Si alimento la fuente a 12Vcc, me aparecen a la salida +36V / -32V
Si alimento la fuente a 14Vcc, me aparecen a la salida +39V / -28V

Es decir, conforme aumento la tensión una rama aumenta y la otra disminuye de potencial, ¿sabéis qué componente puede estar provocando esto? La he revisado y parece esta todo bien 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## joorchh13

Fijate los diodos que rectifican la tensión negativa, seguro algunos de los dos no esta andando o se les rompió una patita también.


----------



## ixak1

joorchh13 dijo:


> Muy buena la fuente, la tengo funcionando 10 puntos y me arranco a la primera.
> Haciendo pruebas logre alcanzar una tensión de +-47, yo la voy a usar en +-40v así que no voy a tocar nada mas, aunque por la cantidad de vueltas que le di al secundario tendría que superar los 50v tranquilamente... probablemente sea por los zenner de la retro alimentación. Les cuento que la voy a usar para alimentar un par de amplis clase D, solo me falta ponerme a armarlos jaja.
> Les dejo unas fotos y bueno, sera cuestión de probarla con carga y les contare como me fue.



¿Que toroide usaste para el transformador principal ?


----------



## joorchh13

Te cuento... lo saque de un amplificador de car audio que no valía la pena arreglar, y aprovechando que entraba justo en el pcb lo use!.


----------



## ixak1

Color o alguna caracteristica ? es que ya usé un EE que encajó bien de una pantalla plana pero, ya no tengo otro y quiero hacer otra fuente jeje


----------



## joorchh13

Es de color negro. Datos no tengo ninguno, solo pude estimar la potencia que debería manejar por el amplificador de donde la saque, que serian algo así como unos 400 watts máximo. Tendrías que ver de conseguir una fuente atx... que hay hasta abajo de las piedras, una que no sirva hasta te la regalan capaz en una casa de computación.


----------



## ixak1

joorchh13 dijo:


> Es de color negro. Datos no tengo ninguno, solo pude estimar la potencia que debería manejar por el amplificador de donde la saque, que serian algo así como unos 400 watts máximo. Tendrías que ver de conseguir una fuente atx... que hay hasta abajo de las piedras, una que no sirva hasta te la regalan capaz en una casa de computación.



Ya veo, pero es muy pequeño el EI33 que es el que usan las fuentes ATX, compraré un toroide a ver que tal va ...


----------



## Nicomacoco

hola amigos del foro!!:

Había dejado de lado este proyecto pero ahora le puse animo de nuevo, tengo un problema loo probé con una lampara en serie y entra en corto esta en corto el GND con el POSITIVO en la entrada de los 12v, es como intermitente ese corto si lo mido con el multimetro, al sacar el transformador deja de existir, si solo conecto la parte del primario sucede. desconectando la controladora pasa igual. me podrían ayudar con sus consejos. enseguida subo fotos de como hice el transformador y de la placa... saludos!!

PD: En la placa controladora use un 2n 3904 en vez de un bc548 por eso esta al revés. y en el secundario use los MUR840 pero tenían 3 pines, por lo que investigue y medí des habilité el del medio.


----------



## Nicomacoco

Hola no me abandonen, estoy entrando en una desilucion extrema, es la segunda vez que la armo y tengo los mismos problemas, no me gusta que algo me la gane.

Revisé los devanados del transformador, y en el primario había espirado las dos ramas al mismo tiempo desde el centro a los inicios, mal porque parece que quedan en contra fase. Desconecte los extremos y los puse en serie, ¿Es así como deben ir las dos ramas?, ¿en serie? es decir que la unión de las dos es el medio, y los otros dos extremos son las ramas?. o es necesario espiraras por separado, y poner el secundario en medio de cada una?

Cuando compre los MUR840 me vendieron de tres pines no de dos. ¿Cómo los conecto? revisé los datasheet pero no aparecen mur con 3 pines por ningun lado, los conecte anulando el del medio fue como me resultó la medición.
en la placa de control tenia una resistencia de 1k en ves de una de 10k, y cambie el opto porque en la tienda me vendieron ese como reemplazo de 4n35 pero no servía. ningún otro error encuentro.
EDITO: ya la cambié.


La estoy probando con una bateria de 12v 4 amp, la lampara se enciende al conectar el REM y suena un click muy despacio en el transformador. En cada rama de la salida me da 1 volt  y -1volt mas menos.  EDITO: Al cambiar esa resistencia parece que oscila, en la salida nada, donde marca 1 v, pero en los pads del secundario antes de los diodos marca 132,4 khz en las dos ramas!

¿Qué mas necesito hacer¿, voy a medir los pines del sg3524, pero ¿cómo verifico que oscile ?, debo medir HZ estando en DC del multimetro? ¿Si la fuente no oscila se pone en corto el transformador?
'
Por favor alguien hecheme una mano.
Gracias!!! ayudenme a salir de esta!!!
Saludos Nicolás!!!


----------



## joorchh13

Hola Nicomacoco si entendí bien, mientras no conectas el remoto no hay corto no?. Yo revisaría primero que nada esos diodos que mencionas, es muy raro que menciones de unos mur840 con 3 patas. Lo mas probarle es que sea un encapsulado con dos diodos, y no estas en lo correcto en ignorar el pin del medio. Puede ser ese el motivo de tu corto ya que al tener mal los diodos la fuente no puede regular. Cambia eso y conta como te fue.


----------



## Nicomacoco

Hola!!! gracias por responder pero busque información al respecto y no encontré que existieran mur840 de 3 patas, estoy en un pueblito de ecuador y las tiendas de electrónica son bastante precarias no me impresionaría que son truchos.

Alguien en el foro tiempo  atrás menciono como conectar uno soldando la del medio a una del costado, pero no es el mismo diodo. Al medir con el tester las patas del extremo se comportaban como un diodo por eso lo puse así. 

Voy a revisar, ahh y hay alguna forma de probar solo el primario desconectando el secundario, salvo que por lo que leí, si el integrado controlador no sensa los volts de salida sube al tope. Gracias por responder!!!



Hola!

wooo, la chica de la tienda me vendió unos irf840 en vez de los mur840!!!!
Yo me confie y juraba que era un mur en otro encapsulado!!!
Claro le estoy poniendo un mosfet canal N en vez de un diodo!!!
jajaja que puedo hacer dudo poder encontrar un mur840 acá. 

Gracias!!! joorchh13!! No habia notado ese detalle!!! No sabes el alivio que es encontrar algo malo!!!

Saludos!!!!

PD: ¿Cómo podre poner un rectificador de media onda, aquí a la mano tengo un diodo de microondas de esos rapidos serie hvm12 , un puente de 35a kbpc5010? pero tiene que ser un diodo rapido o no ya  que esto oscila a a 138 khz...


----------



## joorchh13

Hola Nicomacoco que bueno que encontraste tu problema. Lamentablemente no vas a poder utilizar ese puente de diodos porque es imprescindible que sean rápidos. Con respecto a no conseguir los mur840 no te hagas problema podes usar cualquier diodo rápido que ande por los 8 amperes dependiendo de la potencia que tiene que manejar tu fuente, podes comprar un mur860, rurp860, rurp840, mur820, o también el mur810 si tu fuente va a trabajar con menos de +-50 voltios. Saludos


----------



## Nicomacoco

Hola, regrese de buscar y lo único que encontré fueron los FR: FR307  y FR507. 
Solo que el MUR840 trabaja a 70ns de tiempo de recuperación y el FR507 a 500ns y es de 5A y el mur de 8a. ¿Servirá alcanzará con ese tiempo de recuperación ya que ami me marca que oscila a 138,6 khz? De todas formas en cuanto a los amperes trabajare con un amplificador por ahora de 120 W, más adelante conseguire otro mas grande quizas y los MUR, es que quiero hacer pruebas, ver que este funcionando después me movere a otra ciudad con más tiendas de electronica.
¿La puedo probar sin los diodos, digo solo a las salidas del transformador sin conectar la salida a la placa??, ¿¿O al no tener la referencia de voltaje subirá a las nubes??
Bueno gracias!! Jorrch13!!


----------



## Nicomacoco

Hola denuevo, la probé con diodos rapidos FR307 solo para probar. Subió el voltaje a 3,60v por rama, a la salida del secundario antes de los diodos ocsila a 138khz en AC depueés de los diodos ya no oscila ni  en DC ni AC. Sirve el rem la ampolleta se enciende solo cuando lo uso, y el transformador hace un click! agudo solo eso. Cuando recien puse los diodos la apolleta de pruebas puesta en la entrada de los 12V de la bateria, hizo como oscilaciones así como en una tormenta para después solo mantenerse encendida.

Eso Ojalá alguien pueda ayudarme saludos!!
Nicolás!!


----------



## Nicomacoco

cuales son los síntomas de que este mal bobinado el transformador? la luz se prende cuando conecto el rem, pero el corto esta en la entrada de los 12 v de la bateria, y cuando desconecto el transformador se va? como dije en la salida tengo 3,6v por rama y 138khz en el secundario antes de la rectificacion, despues no mido ninguna ocsilacion.


----------



## joorchh13

Hola te recomiendo que saques los diodos y pruebes si seguís teniendo ese corto. La verdad que no sabría decirte bien sobre los FR307 te recomiendo que leas la hoja de datos de los mismos y compares con los originales propuestos en el proyecto. Saludos!


----------



## Nicomacoco

hola!!:
uf me estoy recontra quebrando la cabeza. Probé el oscilador poniéndolo en vacio, en las salidas del sg3524 del emisor para los transistores 80khz y 6v. Pero al conectarlo al circuito sube su frecuencia a 129khz es decir oscila pero no me da voltaje se cae la tensión. al otro lado por rama me da 4 volts en la misma frecuencia. 
Me fije que entre el esquema y el dibujo de la placa hay dos diferencias: un capacitor que va al transistor del rem (C7) y C2 que sale como de 10nf y en el dibujo sale de 100nf.
la ampolleta se prende poco pero prende, les aseguro que el transformador esta bien hecho, probe toda la primera etapa del Hot antes del opto, y la otra tambien por separado. Me huele que va por el oscilador pero donde probar, porque cae la tensión en la salida de los mosfets en el drain.
los mosfets estan buenos  los diodos también, los probé.
Saludos!!


----------



## Nicomacoco

Uf algo funcionó al fin, lo que pasa es que estoy usando la etapa de oscilación con un SG3524, desarme todo y fuí conectado en una protoboard, hice varios osciladores con un tl494, con un 4047 y con el sg3524 de otra placa. Logré en un principio que me tire 55V con la lampara en serie prendida(en la salida usando solo los diodos rectificadores), dando 22,5v por rama. Probe con los otros osciladores y solo el sg funcionó así. Por ultimo descubrí algo extraño cuando pongo el voltimetro en la salida entre las ramas V+ y V- y si  saco y pongo el REM arranca!! y se apaga la lampara, puedo sacar despues el voltimetro y todo ok. Pero A alguien se le ocurre que puede ser vamos gente ayudenme !!! Saludos!


----------



## Nilfred

Nicomacoco dijo:


> fuí conectado en una protoboard


 ¿Foto?


----------



## Nicomacoco

Hola gracias! Nilfred ahí van fotos! ahí también pondré fotos de los osciladores que use.

Arme un conjunto con los tres capacitores el diodo y la bobina de entrada, en el disipador puse dos irfz44 y por el otro lado 3 capsulados con diodo doble rapidos (stpra1620ct) configurados como en la foto, después de eso puse los snubers en el primario y conecté el multimetro a la salida rectificada del secundario. 
ahora que me doy cuenta me pasó ese problema siempre, por eso aveces me oscilaba y aveces no, cuando ponía el multimetro en la salida podía partir oscilando la fuente, si desconectaba y conectaba el REM. Bueno espero puedas ayudarme. El oscilador que esta conectado es el del SG3524 del esquema que subí, con el original de la placa solo conseguí obtentener 55v con la lampara prendida. Saludos!! 
Gracias!


----------



## Nilfred

Nicomacoco dijo:


> por eso aveces me oscilaba y aveces no


El protoboard no sirve para alta frecuencia.
Lamentablemente, vas a tener que armar una placa provisoria mientras experimentas.


----------



## Nicomacoco

hola ya hice una placa, pero es raro en la salida me tira por rama como 130Volt!!, puse unos condensadores de 200v para que no exploten, en la salida AC marca 1volt pero después del puente rectificador marca esos 130 volt por rama. está oscilando pero al conectar el transformador oscila pero solo marca milivoltios en las ramas desde los mosfets al transformador.


algo debo estar haciendo mal, por que todos los circuitos que hago se comportan de manera similar, la lampara se prendía solo al conectar el REM, con la lampara en serie en el positivo me marca 70 volts y probe sacandola conectando directo, y sube a 130vots por rama.

bueno espero me ayuden saludos!gracias.


----------



## joorchh13

Hola amigos alguien sabe cuanta potencia le voy a poder sacar aproximadamente a este núcleo?.
 Saludos


----------



## CHICHARRA

tengo unos diodos doble c31M02C quisiera saber de cuantos voltios son y qu corriete sopontan y si los ouedo usar


----------



## cpiccolo

Excelente la fuente compacta, efectue unas modificaciones al pcb original posteado por mnicolau utilizando paint, las modificaciones en cuestion estan en los pinpads del transformador en el lado del bobinado secudario, para asi poder acomodar mejor los bobinados.

Increible las cosas que se pueden hacer con ese software tan basico, el diseño original basicamente inmejorable salvo en pequeños detalles que cada quien puede personalizar.


----------



## principiantetardio

Hola estuve revisando el foro y no encontre datos de como reemplazar unas espiras en alambre por su equivalente en fleje, o cinta , de cobre.
Estoy haciendo una switching de potencia y el calculo me pide 13 (si trece) hilos de 0.53 mm por el tema del Skim del alambre y queria reemplazar esas 9 vueltas de 13 hilos por 9 de cinta de cobre.
Alguien tendra un link donde averiguar algo? Gracias


----------



## shevchenko

Tampoco vi eso en el foro, pero hay cosas que ya sabemos... 
El número de vueltas va a ser el mismo,
Si los 13 hilos bien apilados uno al costado del otro miden 2cnt ... en el fleje no tendrás la superficie extra que te da las 2 superficies que quedan a la par... osea las 2 superficies entre hilo he hilo...
Tal vez multiplicando xq 1.5 lo que dan de ancho los 13 hilos...
Claro que si tienes espacio de sobra rinde de que lo uses... mejor que sobre...osea si el área efectiva es de 1.3cnt  y el cálculo te da 1.1cnt... cortas el fleje a 1.3... no te olvides de lijar y estañarlos antes, así soldarlo una vez armado es más fácil!


----------



## principiantetardio

Era lo que sospechaba, pero ya con dos opiniones iguales, la tuya y la mia, me siento mas confiado.
Muchas gracias


----------



## ferraranicolas

Buenas, anduve leyendo bastante sobre este conversor DC-DC y me parece bastante interesante este tema, Yo pensaba en modificar el trafo y dejar las bobinas primarias y hacer solo un secundario de unos 320v. La idea que tengo es hacer primero una etapa que eleve a unos 320v aprox. y despues de ahi hacer otra etapa con un tl494 o similar para hacer un oscilador a 50hz, para tener 220v ala salida y conectar algún electrodoméstico. Necesito que me ayuden y me digan que componentes modificar y si mi idea esta en lo cierto. Gracias de ante mano


----------



## Cdma System

Para qué queres subirlo a mas de 300v si solo necesitas 220v?


----------



## ferraranicolas

Tal vez no me exprese bien, Yo los 220v que le quiero sacar son "AC" y con 50Hz. (La idea que tengo es para hacer un Inverter de 12vdc a 220vac) Y yo pensaba en elevar a esos 300v ya que despues oscilandolo con unos Mosfet sacaria 50hz, pero con un Duty Cicle de un 60% o 70% aprox. se me harían unos 220vac con 50hz.                   
 No se si me explico bien


----------



## Daniel Lopes

experimentador dijo:


> Para qué queres subirlo a mas de 300v si solo necesitas 220v?


Porque cuando queremos tener 220Vac @ 50Hz eficazez temos que hacer manos de 320Vcc (220v X 1,414 o valor de pico)   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aldemarar

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Porque cuando queremos tener 220Vac @ 50Hz eficazez temos que hacer manos de 320Vcc (220v X 1,414 o valor de pico)
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



pero 220x 1,414 es 311vcc no 320


----------



## Daniel Lopes

aldemarar dijo:


> pero 220x 1,414 es 311vcc no 320


!Eso, eso ,eso, eso como ya decia el Chavo del Ocho !    
!Entiendiste lo que quise decir (320Vdc es sin carga alguna) !    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ferraranicolas

Claro es como dice Daniel Lopes, 220 multiplicado por la raiz cuadrada de 2  da 310 aprox..... Pero porque yo quiero 320 en ves de 310 ? Porque cuando le enchufas una carga a los 220v 50hz. Obviamente que el voltaje va a caer. Entonces yo teniendo 10v mas (De los 320v) se le puede aumentar el Duty Cicle asi yo siempre tengo una salida constante de 220v.... Es en lo que se basan los inversores autorregulados..



Yo lo que preciso es que me ayuden a ver que componentes tengo que cambiar para mejorar el rendimiento, Igual tampoco pienso que hay que modificar mucho Ya que pienso sacar unos 200w o 250w. Porque este proyecto es para ver si lo que pienso esta correcto y si realmente todo funciona, En el futuro haré uno de unos 500w, 800w, 1000w, quien sabe...


----------



## Papusxxdd

Hola gente, como andan.. les comento que yo tengo este diseño hecho y lo estoy haciendo funcionar con un ee35 de ATX sin modificar solo usando el primario como secundario, y lo mismo el secundario como primario, unico detalle es que por esto se obtiene una leve diferencia en las ramas de voltaje, mi fuente esta en +32 / -31.8-9 con bobina de choque.. Subo archivo de otro esquema el cual muestra la forma de conexión, estos dias subo fotos de la  fuente.. unico que tuve que hacer es soldar en la patas del transfo, unas alambres de cobre media gruesas para conectarlo y listo


----------



## Papusxxdd

Aca subo unas fotos de la fuente Dc con el transfo de ATX sin modificar, unico que puede ver que hay otros con un pad mas y cambia el sentido de las patas pero lo mismo sirve desp subo foto creo que es el EE35 que use yo mire con el inductometro y me di cuenta de eso, todavia no la probe con carga estoy terminando de armar un amp para eso


----------



## ferraranicolas

Hola, alguien me puede decir si me servirían unos diodos UF5404 ò UF5408 para rectificar la salida del trafo ?? Ya que no se calcular muy bien la relacion de rapides del diodo con con la frecuencia aplicada. Gracias


----------



## AcoranTf

Hola gente, entre aqui para hacer una consulta sobre un convertidor muy similar al descrito en este hilo y me encontre con este hilo interesante y muy bien descrito. Aun asi mi duda es un tanto particular: Tengo realizado un convertidor DC 48V/DC4X12V, o sea entrada 40 voltios y cuatro salidas de 12 voltios cada una, las salidas todas aisladas entres si y flotantes respecto a masa. El control de salida se realiza con un opto PC817.
El problema que tengo es que de los cuatro secundarios de 12 voltios, solo el que esta conectado al opto da realmente los 12 voltios, los otros tres tienen en vacio cerca de 40 voltios y cuando se les conecta una carga se van  abajo y quedan en menos de 3 voltios. Esto no lo entiendo ya que los cuatro bobinados tienen el mismo numero de vueltas y estan bobinados sobre el mismo nucleo y en el mismo sentido. Por ello creo que al estar sometidos a las mismas condiciones magneticas del nucleo, deberian tener el mismo voltaje.
Por otro lado y para asegurarme de que los bobinados estan bien, he ido conectando el opto a los cuatro secundarios, uno a uno y en todos ocurre igual, o sea el del opto da los 12 voltios y los otros alrdedor de 40.
MNicolau o cualquier otro colega que tenga experiencia en fuentes conmutadas y con el SG3525 me pueden echar una mano?. Se lo agradecere.

Saludos.





ferraranicolas dijo:


> Hola, alguien me puede decir si me servirían unos diodos UF5404 ò UF5408 para rectificar la salida del trafo ?? Ya que no se calcular muy bien la relacion de rapides del diodo con con la frecuencia aplicada. Gracias



Hola ferraranicolas, cualquier diodo rapido que tenga un tiempo de recuperacion, (Reverse Recovery Time), menor de 1 microsegundo te valdra para este caso y en general solo tienes que comprobar que el diodo tenga una poco mas de velocidad de respuesta de la que se utilice en la fuente correspondiente. otro tema es la corriente, que deberas elegir el diodo adecuado a dicha corriente e igualmente el voltaje. Son los tres parametros a tener en cuenta.

Saludos.





mnicolau dijo:


> PD: si alguien conoce alguna solución líquida en la cual sumergir el alambre esmaltado y así removerlo (al esmalte), le estaría enormemente agradecido, es muy engorroso quitarle el esmalte incluso con un dreemel.
> 
> Saludos



En la primera pagina de este hilo alguien pregunto por una opcion quimica para pelar los hilos de cobre esmaltado. Como no he leido todas las paginas no se si alguien le respondio, pero aqui le pongo una solucion comprobada y que funciona perfectamente.
Yo he utilizado un compuesto de acido sulfurico y otros elementos que desconozco, es un producto que venden para desatascar tuberias, se llama DESATIN y es de la casa QUIMILAN, (www.quimilan.com). Los que residais en España lo podreis encontrar en ferreterias industriales y suministros de fontaneria. El resto no se que indicaros.
Es un liquido negro y bastante denso, se introduce el extremo del hilo esmaltado en este liquido y se mantiene por 3 minutos, despues con un paño o  papel se retiran los restos del esmalte y listo para soldar.
Para los que no encontreis este producto, podreis probar con una disolucion de acido sulfurico de al menos el 20 % de acido.
En cualquier caso hay que tener muchisimo cuidado al manejar estos productos, ya que son extremadamente peligrosos. Utilizar gafas y guantes de proteccion adecuados.

Saludos.

P.D.: Llevo media hora peleandome con el puto VBulletin, porque me pone todas las respuestas en una. He intentado cortar y pegar lo que quiero en otras respuestas separadas y nada, lo vuelve a poner en la misma, asi que me rindo, ahi queda todo. Que cada cual mire lo que le interese.


----------



## shevchenko

Eso pasa por que aplicas la carga a una salida no sensada.... el sg3525 no se entera del consumo... por que no aplicas exactamente la misma carga a todas las salidas y nos contas!
Cuando aplicas carga a la salida sensada el pwm ajusta el ancho de pulso para conpensar y las salidas SIN carga se disparan...
Ese tipo de salidas (varias y una sola sensada)  se buscan cuando todas esas salidas estarán bajo la misma carga! 
Conecta 4 lámparas a las 4 salidas y contanos!
-
Los diodos de 150 ns andan bien menos mejor!
Con que sean diodos Rápidos o Ultra rápidos sirven, luego que sean del amperaje correcto y otra vez, más mejor.


----------



## AcoranTf

Gracias shevchenko, probare lo que comentas y ya dire como va. Aunque sigo pensando que la diferencia es demasiado acusada, ya que aunque sea otro bobinado el que es sensado, las condiciones generales del transformador deberian afectar a todo el conjunto, tanto las cargas como las correciones, entiendo que haya pequeñas diferencias, pero me resulta extraño que sean tan grandes.

Saludos.


----------



## shevchenko

Estas comparando bobinados iguales en condiciones magnéticas iguales pero con cargas diferentes...
Es normal, pasa incluso en las fuentes de pc que sólo censan  los 5v y no así lo 12,
Cuando aplicas carga en los 12v estos caen hasta los 10v (pos ejemplo) y los 5v se mantienen fijos...
Cuando aplicas carga en los 5v, estos se mantienen peeero los 12v se disparan hasta 13 o mas.....
Pone al menos las R de carga básicas (1k 2w o 500 ohms 2w)  cada una paralelo a los caps para que no se dispare tanto... 
Cuando tengas la carga definitiva sacalas...


----------



## AcoranTf

Les he conectado un led a cada salida, una carga de 18 mA por salida y el resultado es bueno, aunque descubri una cosa curiosa, dos de los bobinados estan realizados en la parte baja del carrete, o sea pegadas a la base y los otrs dos en el lado contrario para equilibrar el grueso de las capas. Pues lo que ocurre es que los dos bobinados de abajo si se igualan, uno de ellos es el sensado, pero los dos de arriba tienen 2 voltios menos que los primeros.
Voy a arreglar el transformador y bobinare los cuatro centrados sobre el ancho del carrete a ver si mejora eso. Tambien voy a poner protecciones al transfo contra las corrientes inversas, ya que provocan calentamiento excesivo de los transistores.
Estoy empezando con el tema de fuentes conmutadas y aun tengo bastante por aprender.
Seguire comentando.

Saludos.


----------



## shevchenko

Para los transistores agregales un contradiodo (ultra rápido de 2A) y entre colector y emisor una R de 10ohms y una lenteja 104 ( capacitor ceramico) estos 2 RyC forman un snuber simple (que en realidad lleva un cálculo complejo) y van ellos en serie y cada uno de sus extremos libres a C E del transistor..
También en la base del tr tenes que tener una R de 1k a GND
Dicha resistencis ayuda a que el transistor pase a CORTE más rápidamente...
También su paso a SATURACIÓN tiene que ser lo más rápida posible por eso se usan 2 transistores  (totempole o darlington) ya que los puntos entre medio de corte y saturacion son calor extra..

Los núcleos tienen una área efectiva y suele ser  ( a ojo) unos 2, 3 4 mm de bordes sin bobinado, ósea agregas unas cuantas tiritas o "arandelas" de cartón a los bordes así te ayudan a no bobinar esa parte  " inefectiva"


----------



## AcoranTf

He rehecho totalmente el transformador y ya tenia las redes snubber, solo me faltan los diodos. Pero no tuve tiempo de probarlo, mañana lo hare.

Saludos.


----------



## AcoranTf

Bueno aunque ya hace unos dias que probe el nuevo transformador, no habia tenido tiempo de comentar los resultados.
El resultado fue satisfactorio. ahora si se aproximan bastante los voltajes de los cuatro bobinados. Aunque confirmo que la posicion del bobinado influye en sus parametros. Por ejemplo al bobinar mi nuevo transformador, lo hice del siguiente modo: en primer lugar bobine una de las secciones del primario en una capa, despues bobine dos de los secundarios en la segunda capa, separados por un espacio de 4 mm entre ellos, a continuacion y en la tercera capa los otros dos secundarios, igual que los dos anteriores y finalmente en una cuarta capa la segunda seccion del primario. He de resaltar que el carrete del nuevo transformador ya lleva un separador para hacer que el principio de cada capa este donde debe y no quede muy proximo a la base o el tope del carrete. Pues bien los dos bobinados secundarios que se encuentran mas cerca del tope del carrete tienen 2 voltios menos que los otros dos. Por lo demas el funcionamiento es optimo y no se calientan nada los transistores, incluso con el consumo maximo, que es de 800 mA por secundario. El nucleo y carrete los recupere de una fuente ATX de PC de 300 W.

Saludos.


----------



## guarda2307

Hola a todos , gracias a mariano por el aporte y proyecto. Tengo unas  preguntas si me la pueden pueden responder . primera pregunta como hago para colocar 24 mosfet  por rama . devido a que el integrado no puede manejar esa cantidad de mosfet . mi idea es utilizar transistores como driver pnp y npn . pero no se cual utilizar.  Si me pueden ayudar.
Segunda pregunta puedo mezclar diferentes tipos mosfet  eso si no desigualando las ramas un ejemplo  tengo colocar 24 mosfet  12 por rama  siendo estos. Que no son las mismas referencia 2 mosfet por rama irf260 y 4 pares ifrp464.  Y asi sucesivamaente.  Agradesco ala persona que me pieda sacar la duda.


----------



## shevchenko

Tip 31c y tip32c 
Tip42  tip 41
Hay unos Drivers integrados también...
Tantos mosfets es mucha potencia, no te olvides de la fuente que alimentará esto tendrá que estar a la altura, igual el trafo...
Las pistas
El diseño
Los cables...
Largo etc...
Deberán ser mosfets con la misma rsOn o bien perder potencia poniendo una R entre S del mosfet y gnd... calculada para compensar cada mosfets (muy poco practico)
Nos cuentas que locura estas haciendo?


Saludos!


----------



## guarda2307

Hola shevchenko  mira mi idea es esta si me puedes ayudar . Tengo unas  preguntas si me la pueden pueden responder . primera pregunta como hago para colocar 24 mosfet  por rama . devido a que el integrado no puede manejar esa cantidad de mosfet . puedo  utilizar transistores como driver pnp y npn para manejar los mosfet.
Segunda pregunta puedo mezclar diferentes tipos mosfet  eso si no desigualando las ramas un ejemplo  tengo colocar  48 mosfet  24 por rama  como tengo varios pares de mosfet de diferentes especificaciones . tengo 8 mosfet irfp260 tambien 4 mosfet irfp264, 4 mosfet  irf3710, 
6 mosfet irf1310n, y 6 mosfet irf3205z.  Mi idea es colocar  todos estos mosfet para la fuente dc a dc . ya que cuento con tres transformadores de ferrita grandes mi idea es distribuir los mosfet uniformemente en las dos ramas . y los transformadores colocarlos en paralelo el primario y los secundarios del transformador colocarlos en serie . de esto quiero obtener una potencia de 5000 watios en   voltaje en dc y mediante un puente h conlos igbt  para la salida ac . como lo hiciste tu.  En este video agradesco si me puedes ayudar.


----------



## shevchenko

Es mejor hacer las 3 fuentes 
Una con cada trafo y con cada tipo de mosfets,
Luego esas salidas de los trafos van a los diodos rápidos, y al cap final, las 3 fuentes individuales  Y luego las pones en paralelo...
Respuesta 1= ya te dije que si, usando los transistores que te recomendé o alguno mejor... O incluso 2 en paralelo (pnp y npn)
Respuesta 2= ya te dije que no es recomendable ya que los de menor rsOn harán todo el trabajo y deberás poner algo muy poco practico como resistencias para balancear... 
Pero si quieres, puedes. No debes.


----------



## guarda2307

Ok. Gracias . por la ayuda y por tu respuesta . . tocara hacee como dices tu . para cada transformador   independiente y al final del secundario unirlas . me quedo claro


----------



## AcoranTf

guarda2307 dijo:


> Ok. Gracias . por la ayuda y por tu respuesta . . tocara hacee como dices tu . para cada transformador   independiente y al final del secundario unirlas . me quedo claro



En ese caso primero deberias probar cada fuente independientemente y ajustar el voltaje de salida de todas ellas al mismo valor y asegurarte que se mantiene estable despues de un tiempo de funcionamiento. Si utilizas el SG3525 como gestor de las fuentes, (un SG3525 por fuente), el ajuste es muy facil y estable.
Solo despues de haber ajustado las tres fuentes al mismo voltaje, podras conectarlas en paralelo, evitando asi desequilibrios, perdidas y calentamientos por diferencias en los voltajes.
Una aclaracion mas, para poder ajustar cada fuente por separado, cada una de ellas debera tener sus propios diodos rapidos y su condensador de filtro.

Saludos.


----------



## guarda2307

Hola AcoranTf gracias por la informacion. Te pregunto si hago lo que me dices . no hay problema si lo alimento con la misma bateria.


----------



## AcoranTf

guarda2307 dijo:


> Hola AcoranTf gracias por la informacion. Te pregunto si hago lo que me dices . no hay problema si lo alimento con la misma bateria.



No hay problema en alimentarlo con la misma bateria, ya que son fuentes totalmente independientes.
Por otro lado en respuesta a tu MP, el sistema que dices tu nunca lo he probado, pero se me ocurre una cosa que podria acarrear algun problema. Cuando el SG3525 quiera ajustar el voltaje de salida para adaptarlo a lo requerido en base a la realimentacion, variara el duty del PWM y ello no solo repercutira en un transformador, sino en todos y podria perder el control, ya que todos los transformadores variarian, cuando el SG3525 espera una variacion menor y mas suave. En cualquier caso es cuestion de probarlo y ver que ocurre. Pero  personalmente prefiero hacer tres fuentes independientes y conectarlas en paralelo. Precisamente ahora estoy con un proyecto parecido al tuyo y lo quiero hacer como te comente antes. Mi proyecto es un inversor DC48V/AC230V 5500 VA 50 Hz. Aunque la potencia maxima sera de 5500 VA, pretendo hacerlo progresivo en saltos de 500 en 500 VA, dependiendo de la demanda en cada momento. Esto es asi para intentar ahorrar lo maximo posible, ya que no es igual mantener en reposo un inversor de 500 VA que uno de 5500 VA. y los 5500 VA seran pocas veces las que sean necesarios.
La unica duda que tengo con este tema es si el sistema sera capaz de reaccionar con la necesaria rapidez cuando se demande mas potencia. En las proximas semanas cuando acabe de bobinar los transformadores realizare las pruebas y vere si mi idea es viable o no.

Saludos.


----------



## guarda2307

Ok. Lo anterior lo dije  . era por que asi lo vi en varios esquemas.


----------



## ferraranicolas

Buenas, AcoranTf gracias por tu ayuda. Pero me seria de utilidad para un futuro saber como saber a partir de los Nano segundos de recuperación del diodo, la frecuencia que emplea el diodo. Lo demás del voltaje y la corriente que circula por el lo se calcular.



También tengo unas dudas si alguien me puede responder, ¿Cuantos Watts podría sacar de un núcleo de ferrita modelo EE 42/21/15 a una frecuencia al rededor de 162 khz (Del diseño de mnicolau)? Y otra duda es que si bobino un EE 42/21/15 con 2+2 espiras de primario y un secundario con 45 espiras y esto trabajando a los 162 khz aprox. Sera suficiente las 2+2 del primario o tendria que darle 3+3, 4+4, 5+5, etc.



Ya que los pocos comentarios que leí al respecto decía que los cálculos para el primario daba la cuenta de 1+1 espira, pero se le daba 2+2 para no exigir demasiado al bobinado. Y tengo esa duda, si con esa relacion de espiras podria funcionar.


----------



## AcoranTf

ferraranicolas dijo:


> Buenas, AcoranTf gracias por tu ayuda. Pero me seria de utilidad para un futuro saber como saber a partir de los Nano segundos de recuperación del diodo, la frecuencia que emplea el diodo. Lo demás del voltaje y la corriente que circula por el lo se calcular.



Para saber la frecuencia que corresponde segun los nanosegundos, divides 1000 entre los nanosegundos y tendras la frecuencia en MHz. 1000 es el numero de MHz que corresponden a 1 nS, o sea 1 GHz.



> También tengo unas dudas si alguien me puede responder, ¿Cuantos Watts podría sacar de un núcleo de ferrita modelo EE 42/21/15 a una frecuencia al rededor de 162 khz (Del diseño de mnicolau)? Y otra duda es que si bobino un EE 42/21/15 con 2+2 espiras de primario y un secundario con 45 espiras y esto trabajando a los 162 khz aprox. Sera suficiente las 2+2 del primario o tendria que darle 3+3, 4+4, 5+5, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya que los pocos comentarios que leí al respecto decía que los cálculos para el primario daba la cuenta de 1+1 espira, pero se le daba 2+2 para no exigir demasiado al bobinado. Y tengo esa duda, si con esa relacion de espiras podria funcionar.



El resto de cuestiones no te puedo responder, ya que aun estoy un poco verde con el tema de los nucleos de ferrita. Estoy empezando a estudiarlos y utilizarlos.

Saludos.


----------



## ferraranicolas

Ok ok... Solo para ver si entendí, supongamos que tengo un diodo de 75ns seria: 1000 / 75 = 13,3 Mhz.?  

Y bueno respecto lo del núcleo yo también estoy comenzando con la tecnología SMPS y tengo dudas con los núcleos y esas cosas. Pero sera cuestión de investigar y obtener conocimientos.


----------



## AcoranTf

ferraranicolas dijo:


> Ok ok... Solo para ver si entendí, supongamos que tengo un diodo de 75ns seria: 1000 / 75 = 13,3 Mhz.?



Si, asi es.

Saludos.




> Y bueno respecto lo del núcleo yo también estoy comenzando con la tecnología SMPS y tengo dudas con los núcleos y esas cosas. Pero sera cuestión de investigar y obtener conocimientos.


----------



## moonwalker

hola chicos, quisiera que me ayudaran a determinar que tipo o código de núcleo de ferrita para transformadores de fuentes switching es el que les adjunto en las imágenes; es para saber cuanto potencia pudiera sacarse del mismo y sugerencia de los colegas acerca del mismo. Lo saque de una fuente de un TV daewoo viejo de 21 pulgadas,me gustaría experimenta con este tipo de fuente , Dios les bendiga.


----------



## juancho009

hola a todos, tenia algunas dudas acerca de la smps

1. se que existe una formula para calcular el numero de vueltas del primario, pero que pasa si añado mas vueltas de las requeridas? afectara la eficiencia?

2. los diodos ultrarapidos pueden soportar el doble de su corriente nominal?, lei por ahi que con diodos de 8A se pueden obtener 16A continuos

Gracias

saludos


----------



## AcoranTf

> AcoranTf dijo:
> 
> guarda2307 dijo:
> 
> Te tengo una pregunta ya que estamos en la idea de armar un inversor . tengo dos nucleos tipo EE55 y uno EE42 y varios El35. ...
> Mi idea es utilizar los dos transformadores EE55 para armar el inversor cada uno independiente . la primera parte es la dela . smps . tengo una pregunta el voltaje se sede aumentar a 160 voltios o a 120 voltios y para despues con el puente h convertirlos a 60 hz. Gracias espero una respuesta
> 
> Hola guarda2307, el voltaje de DC debe ser suficiente para que una vez ondulado nos proporcione sin problemas el voltaje AC requerido. Si tenemos en cuenta que el valor de AC es igual al valor de DC dividido por la raiz cuadrada de 2 y que hay que darle cierto margen para evitar caidas de tension por carga, variacion de la bateria, etc. La formula para saber el valor DC seria: Vac= (Vdc/1,4142)+20%.
> En tu caso que quieres obtener 120 Vac tendriamos: (120*1,4142)+20%=204 Vdc.
> El margen puedes reducirlo, pero no deberia ser inferior al 5 %.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exacto entonces necesito 204v dc para el puente h . gracias por el dato . y otra casi esta fuente de nicolay si funciona bien con esa relación de espiras . las veo muy poca . no calentara mucho los mosfet.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Guarda2307 siempre es recomendable hacer las preguntas directamente en el hilo y no por privado, ya que de ese modo le sirven a todos los usuarios del foro las respuestas.
La fuente yo no la he montado tal como esta en los esquemas de mnicolau, pero debe funcionar bien. El numero de espiras es normal en fuentes conmutadas de alta frecuencia, como es el caso. Hay que tener en cuenta que la impedancia de un conductor aumenta con la frecuencia y lo que en corriente continua es un simple cortocircuito, presenta varios cientos de ohmios de impedancia a frecuencias de varias decenas de kiloherzios. Por eso con tan solo dos espiras sera suficiente para manejar los 10,5 V aproximados que le llegaran.

Saludos.





juancho009 dijo:


> hola a todos, tenia algunas dudas acerca de la smps
> 
> 1. se que existe una formula para calcular el numero de vueltas del primario, pero que pasa si añado mas vueltas de las requeridas? afectara la eficiencia?
> 
> 2. los diodos ultrarapidos pueden soportar el doble de su corriente nominal?, lei por ahi que con diodos de 8A se pueden obtener 16A continuos
> 
> Gracias
> 
> saludos



El SG3525 puede trabajar con un dutycicle maximo del 50 %, normalmente lo hace a un porcentaje muy bajo, quedando el resto como reserva para cubrir eventualidades como variacion de la carga, variacion del voltaje de la bateria y tambien calculos erroneos del transformador. Eso significa que hay un gran margen para construir el transformador, aunque lo correcto es mantenerse dentro de los parametros estandares y de ese modo mantener igualmente el margen de correccion del SG3525.
Respecto a lo de los diodos, observa lo que has escrito, es una verdadera e incongruente contradiccion. Si un diodo es de 8 A, no va a soportar mas de 8 A. Quizas tu confusion venga del hecho de que hay diodos dobles, o sea dos diodos en una misma capsula con tres patas, en ese caso si cada diodo soporta 8 A. entre los dos si soportaran 16 A poniendolos en paralelo.

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

Que tal foreros.

Después de mucho sin hacer un post me aparezco por acá para mostrarles la fuente que estoy armando, "digo armando porque no la he terminado de afinar"

Esta es la primer fuente SMPS que armo, y por ser la primera me surgieron varias complicaciones, por ejemplo: no la pude hacer andar con el SG3524 ya que supongo que los que me vendían son truchos, total para no hacerla más larga, adapte un diseño de driver tl494 para que coincidiera con los pines de la tarjeta origina de mariano.

Una vez instale la tarjeta con TL la fuente anduvo, sin embargo al subirle de volumen al amplificador que muestro en las fotos, se protegía la fuente de pc que estaba usando para alimentar la fuente DC-DC, cosa que no se me hizo normal.

Así que retire el trafo que había bobinado yo, y coloqué uno de PC ATX sin modificar y hasta el momento funciona bien.

Me daré a la tarea de modificar el PCB para hacer encajar el trafo de ATX sin reformar en el PCB original.

El trafo que yo bobine fue siguiendo las instrucciones de mariano, "  2+2 vueltas con 40 alambres #28 para el primario y 6+6 vueltas con 16 alambres para el secundario" Pienso que hay un problema con las vueltas del primario si hay alguien que le paso algo similar, favor de ayudarme se los agradecería.

Les dejo las fotos:


----------



## guarda2307

Yo utileze 3+3 vueltas . en el primario debido a que se me calentaba  un poco los mosfet  le coloque 3+3 así trabaja mejor utilizar un  EE55  y para el bobinado del primario utilizar cintas de cobre y trabaja muy bien.


----------



## osk_rin

guarda2307 dijo:


> Yo utileze 3+3 vueltas . en el primario debido a que se me calentaba  un poco los mosfet  le coloque 3+3 así trabaja mejor utilizar un  EE55  y para el bobinado del primario utilizar cintas de cobre y trabaja muy bien.



muchas gracias.

Hoy reforme el trafo agregue 4+4 vueltas del primario pero el problema persiste, no se que es lo que este haciendo mal 

Tengo voltaje simetro perfecto a la salida, el trafo no se calienta y los mosfets trabajan normal sin sobrecalentamientos..


----------



## guarda2307

No entiendo tu problema con la fuente  si te funciona bien.  Que tiene de malo


----------



## shevchenko

Que al aplicarle carga le apaga la fuente...
El primario lo armaste todo en el mismo sentido (con punto medio?)


----------



## guarda2307

Si claro. En el mismo sentido y punto medio.



Porque existe la potencia de la Fuente de pronto se cae por talle o se protege por mucho consumo


----------



## shevchenko

para mi ahora la fuente dcdc puede dar mucha más potencia, y por lo tanto también la exige y la  fuente de 12v se protege...

lámpara de 12v en serie con los +12v de la fuente atx o una R de 0.03 o 0.1 para amortiguar el consumo, si todo va bien probalo con una batería!

Saludos!


----------



## guarda2307

Ok. Me dices como te fue


----------



## osk_rin

Buenas.

Con la lampara en serie trabaja bien pero obiamente esta limitada la corriente de salida.

Encuanto pueda conectare la fuente a la bateria del auto para hacer una mejor prueba mientras tanto tendre que hacer de nuevo el pcb que ta lo he dejado feo de tantas soldadas y resoldadas je je.

Gracias por los comentarios, quedan pendientes las fotos del montaje final.


Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

Nuevamente me encontraba experimentando y me sucedió algo curioso:

Encontré un trafito EI33 y lo bobine de la siguiente manera:
 4 alambres #24 para el primario con 3+3 vueltas
2 alambres #24 para el secundario con 8+8 vueltas

Lo coloqué en el PCB y conecte la SMPS funcionaba voltajes totalmente simétricos no calentamientos ni ruidos PERO no me funciono la regulación del voltaje con el preset, solo regulaba de los +-22 a +-24.

Con los núcleos anteriores el voltaje llegaba hasta los +-45v para quitarme de dudas por si se pudiera haber dañado algún otro componente, volví a soldar el trafo que bobine al principio y ese si regula hasta +-45 v

A alguno les ha pasado ese mismo detalle?


----------



## guarda2307

El problema de que no te sube el voltaje puede ser que al aumentar las espiras en el primario  , debes aumentar las espiras  del secundario


----------



## shevchenko

osk_rin dijo:


> Nuevamente me encontraba experimentando y me sucedió algo curioso:
> 
> Encontré un trafito EI33 y lo bobine de la siguiente manera:
> 4 alambres #24 para el primario con 3+3 vueltas
> 2 alambres #24 para el secundario con 8+8 vueltas
> 
> Lo coloqué en el PCB y conecte la SMPS funcionaba voltajes totalmente simétricos no calentamientos ni ruidos PERO no me funciono la regulación del voltaje con el preset, solo regulaba de los +-22 a +-24.
> 
> Con los núcleos anteriores el voltaje llegaba hasta los +-45v para quitarme de dudas por si se pudiera haber dañado algún otro componente, volví a soldar el trafo que bobine al principio y ese si regula hasta +-45 v
> 
> A alguno les ha pasado ese mismo detalle?




claaaro además un núcleo de pc sin modificar tiene un secundario de 20+20 digamos tiene mucho margen para variar! aunque tiene 1 sólo hilo.... 


Saludos!


----------



## guarda2307

Hola a todos tengo una pregunta  al aumentar el voltaje con el potenciómetro  se aumenta la frecuencia  o el duty cycle . espero que me respondan.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Duty Cycle sin duda !


----------



## guarda2307

Gracias dos metros  la frecuencia queda fija siempre y lo que se aumenta es el ciclo de trabajo



Gracias dos metros .



Si tengo un rango de voltaje  de de 80 a 180 voltios  en la fuente . y si la tengo a 130 voltios y al colocarle carga . sera que afecta mucho ala fuente . o es mejor trabajarlo a los 180v  para un mejor desempeño


----------



## DOSMETROS

No es clara tu pregunta


----------



## guarda2307

Me explico  mi fuente  que arme . puede manejar un rango de voltaje de 80 a 180 . y lo tengo trabajando a 130v . mi pregunta es que al ponerlo trabajar a 130v   estoy haciendo bien .  o  es mejor desarmar el transformador y quitarle unas vueltas para que me de 130v y así para que trabaje mejor . o no hay problema. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La dejás regulada en 130 V y listo !


----------



## guarda2307

Ok. Dos metros gracias por tu respuesta . debido  a que no tengo osciloscopio. Mi intriga era esa . por lo del duty cycle . pensé que no trabajaba . bien. Otra pregunta para dos metros  . en el sistema de inversores como estos que esta.os armando cual es mejor los inversores de 12v o 24 voltios  gracias. Y no lo molesto mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con 24 V trabajás a menor corriente en Amperes (justo la mitad)

Así que para potencias muy grandes se utilizan 24V , o 36V o 48V


----------



## guarda2307

Hola muchachos les hago una pregunta tengo estos  mosfet IRFB4710 no se si me sirve para la fuente son mas de mas amperaje .  y quisiera saber a que frecuencia puede trabajar debido hice prueba y pareciera que no funciona en la fuente se calienta y se cae el voltaje. Aquí les.dejo el datasheet


----------



## shevchenko

No se de cuantos Volts es... 
su ampejare no cambia nada sólo la potencia que se podrá convertir con cada par de mosfets... otro dato importante es su RsON mientras más cercana a 0 menor calentamiento.....
el trafo que usas es de fiar?  usas buen disipador?
que diodos usas? con cuanto estas filtrando la salida?


----------



## guarda2307

Todos los componentes están buenos.  Los diodos y del resto son de calidad.. El problema radica en el mosfet creo probé con otros y estos trabajan mejor.


----------



## Yamith253

mnicolau dijo:


> Siguiendo con el tema de las SMPS, les traigo las DC-DC, para que puedan  alimentar cualquier tipo de amplificador en el auto. Presentan tensión  de salida variable y una salida auxiliar para poder alimentar preamplis,  vúmetros, filtros, etc.



Hola que tal, muy bueno tu proyecto y lo estoy haciendo pero no cuento con nucleos especificados aquí,,, mi pregunta es tienes algún programa para calcular los bobinados primario y secundario para el transformador o me puedes ayudar calculando el numero de vueltas para el nucleo EE55 necesito sacar 55+ 55 de salida (también se que tengo que hacer unos cambios pequeños en la tarjeta osciladora y otras cositas por la tensión que necesito...
Yo cuento con varios EE55 y mosfet a monton IRFP054an es el que pienso colocar, por el diseño de la tarjeta y colocar mosfet en paralelo no tengo problemas en eso se me da muy bien ya he realizado plantas inversoras que consumen hasta 100 amperios del lado de la batería y se muy bien lo q que hay que hacer en ese sentido.... Gracias



Cacho dijo:


> Es que te conozco. Si te digo que no y el porqué, no me creés. Ya me pasó más de 10 veces con vos.
> En algún momento, no sé todavía por qué, pasás a opinar igual que lo que te decía, aunque usualmente eso pasa después de que tres o cuatro te dicen lo mismo. Estimo que algo de eso debe ser importante.



Hola compañeros... me rio con el tema de ustedes pero ambos tienen razón... la mayor circulación de corriente se iría por el lado de menor impedancia pero según mi experiencia yo he colocado hasta 20 mosfet en paralelo para alimentar motores de mas de 10KW y nunca he tenido problemas con eso... solo que hay que saber distribuir muy bien el cableado de alta corriente o platinas o lo que se fuese a instalar.... 
Cuando hago ésto obvio la corriente se reparte entre todos ellos y la verdad a pesar de la gran cantidad de corriente que pasa por ellos el calor no es critico... nunca instale un ventilador o extractor para estos casos siempre me funinaban muy bien,,, la alimetacion era con 24vdc o 48vdc con unos bancos de baterías grandísimos... algo asi como de 2000 amperios



guarda2307 dijo:


> Hola shevchenko  mira mi idea es esta si me puedes ayudar . Tengo unas  preguntas si me la pueden pueden responder . primera pregunta como hago para colocar 24 mosfet  por rama . devido a que el integrado no puede manejar esa cantidad de mosfet . puedo  utilizar transistores como driver pnp y npn para manejar los mosfet.



Para 5000w no se necesita tantos mosfet.... mejor con 3 y 3 con el irfpo54n y te da lo que necesitas


----------



## Yamith253

hola amigos como hago para disminuir en este proyecto el calor producido en los mosfet.... tiene que ver el encendido y apagado rápido de los mismos? o el voltaje de entrada el tipo de driver utilizado algún otro factor ojala no sea un disipador mas grande... en otro tipo de proyectos evacuan el calor  con disipadores diminutos y manejan corrientes altas


----------



## Ozow

Buenas a todos.
El problema de que tu mosfets se calienten, debe estar en zona ohmica, colocale una resistencia de 1K entre gate y negativo.
Tambien depende cuanta potencia estas manejado(numero de mosfets en paralelo).


----------



## shevchenko

Yamith pone una foto del montaje, y contanos que esquema esras usando y si hiciste alguna modificación 

yo ya por LEY uso mje340 y mje350 como driver para mosfets.
si usas 3525/4 podes usar 2 mosfets por lado sin dirver, hasta ahi... con el 494 yo usaria uno solo por lado... (2 en total)
también depende del RsON del mosfet....
los irfz44/6/8 trabajan calentitos cuando le pedis watts a la fuente...
yo actualmente estoy armando una con 494 driver mje340/50 y 4 mosfets por lado irf3205 y va muy bien.... tiene soft start y ajuste la frecuencias al minimo consumo en vacio y va muy bien...

si esta todo como se debe, revisa la R de los gates  debe ser lo mas chica posible (yo estoy usando 10 ohms) y la R del gate a GND de 1k o 2k 
cada mosfet debe tener sus Rs 
pon mas info/foto y te damos una mano
por que podria ser  hasta el transfrmador saturado o mal armado...


Saludos!


----------



## Cdma System

Yo uso los BC337/327 para manejar tranquilamente 3 pares de mosfet


----------



## Yamith253

en realidad la fuente trabaja bien.... con cargas resistivas o inductivas tomando los voltajes duales que da la fuente... pero tengo un problema le conecto cualquier amplificador que trabaje con voltaje dual y se quema... pareciera como si la tierra no trabajara en la fuente... pero conecto cualquier carga resistiva o inductiva desde el positivo a tierra o desde el polo a tierra al -v y trabaja sin problemas... lo único es cuando conecto amplificadores que trabajen con fuente dual.... los amplificadores que trabajan con un solo voltaje trabajan sin problemas(ya sea que tome el voltaje desde el positivo a tierra o desde tierra a negativo o desde el positivo al negativo)... alguno le ha pasado algo parecido...
por cierto a la fuente en la salida le he sacado por cada rama hasta 4 amperios y voltaje estable voltaje de salida lop tengo en +-42



hago el dibujo para que me entiendan mejor... no estoy en casa para poder tomarle las fotos


----------



## Cdma System

Que es lo que se quema? La fuente o el amp?


----------



## Yamith253

experimentador dijo:


> Que es lo que se quema? La fuente o el amp?



los amplificadores se quemas.... ya encontré el problema... transistores piratas repiratas


----------



## Yamith253

hola compañeros... una pregunta para el que sepa.... que pasa si utilizo mosfet que traen un diodo zener entre el drain y source en ves de utilizar los que traen diodo normal?  .... no se queman? tengo entendido que ese diodo se utiliza como supresor de picos aveces como rectificador... pero en caso de diodo zener no tengo mucha idea


----------



## shevchenko

no creo que tengas drama... tenes datasheet de ese mosfet?


----------



## Yamith253

Shevchenko por ejemplo tengo este W20NM50 y varios otros parecido (esto los utilizare para la fuente de 110/220)

tengo otros de bajo voltaje para la fuente dc-dc que también tiene el diodo zener


----------



## shevchenko

Es un diodo damper comun que muchos mosfets lo traen, es para prevenir pulsos negativos durante el corte, mas que nada cuando conmutan bobinas, usalo como un mosfet comun y de todas formas ponele el diodo externo de proteccion, muchas veces cuando un retorno llega hasta ese diodo ya es tarde jeje.
Saludos!!


----------



## Yamith253

shevchenko dijo:


> Es un diodo damper comun que muchos mosfets lo traen, es para prevenir pulsos negativos durante el corte, mas que nada cuando conmutan bobinas, usalo como un mosfet comun y de todas formas ponele el diodo externo de proteccion, muchas veces cuando un retorno llega hasta ese diodo ya es tarde jeje.
> Saludos!!



gracias.... modificaré el diseño del pcb para incluir en futuras fuentes el diodo de protección... es mejor prevenir que curar uno nunca sabe


----------



## shevchenko

otro buen detalle es incluir un zener de 1/4w  o 1/2w entre Gate y source, con ambos los mosfet pueden trabajar al limite sin dramas


----------



## Yamith253

shevchenko dijo:


> otro buen detalle es incluir un zener de 1/4w  o 1/2w entre Gate y source, con ambos los mosfet pueden trabajar al limite sin dramas



verdad que si... quedaría mas protegido el mosfet





			
				Yamith253 dijo:
			
		

> verdad que si... quedaría mas protegido el moset



amigo usted que sabe mas que yo.... tengo unos toroides que los he sacado de unas ups las referencias son las siguientes:

MS-226026-2
MS-157060-2
77083A7 datasheet pagina 4-23

estos podrían servir para la fuente dc-dc o la otra de 110/220?

adjunto los datasheet


----------



## shevchenko

probalos! 
primario de 3+3, o 5+5 incluso 7+7  mientras mas alta la frecuencia menos espiras.
luego pones un potenciometro-50k- donde va Rt (la resistencia de frecuencia) ponelo en 10k  para arrancar.
con 2 lamparas en paralelo le haces la "serie" asi si hay algo mal las lamparas( que estan en paralelo las 2) encienden y no dañas nada de mas.
pone un secundario de 10 vueltas, y conectale una lampara de 12v chiquita.
energiza el circuito, si las lamparas se mantienen apenas encendidas va bien, la lampara En el secundario del trafo debe encender apenas, move el potenciometro de frecuencia hasta obtener el mayor brillo en la lampara, en este punto ya podes sacar las lamparas serie!!
ahora la lampara encenderá mas, si tira a quemarse pones las 2 de la serie, pero ponelas en serie entre si para sumar 24v.
volves a ajustar la frecuencia, pones el tester en Amperimetro (10A) y lo pones en serie con el circuito (como estaban antes las lamparas) ahora sin la lampara del secundario, vas a ajustar la frecuencia para obtener el menor consumo en vacio, ya sabes en que punto el potenciometro hace brillar mas la lampara y ahora sabras en que punto tenes menor consumo en vacio (los 2 puntos estaran cerca) moves un poco el pote si aumenta el consumo , lo moves para el otro lado.
sin moverlo desoldas una pata y medis con el tester cuantos ohms tiene en esa posicion el poteciometro, luego buscas una R fija del valor mas cercano posible y listo... rebobinas el toroide al voltaje deceado y listo, asi como esta, podes meedir cuantos volts da con 10 vueltas (si con 10 vueltas da 18vac haces regla de 3 simple y sos gardel) acordate de multiplicar el voltaje AC por 1.4 para saber cuantos volts DC serán!

Saludos


----------



## Yamith253

algunas de las cositas que tengo para probar, experimentar y construir las tarjetas smps dc a dc y otros proyectos


----------



## el chimbo

Amigos un saludo a todo el foro tengo un nucleo que saque de una fuente de pc verfique que no tuviera gap en la pieza del centro mi pregunta es si puedo usar este nucleo para la compacta de 150 watts 
las medidas que tiene el nucleo son:
las medidas de una E: 39mm x 23mm x 12mm
adjunto foto del nucleo 
de antemano muchas gracias a todo el foro


----------



## xidomen

Hola amigo como lograste sacar la ferrita de ese núcleo, yo tengo muchas de ese tipo pero  nunca puedo despegar la ferrita sin romperla, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba

Ponela en agua y ponela a hervir, después hay otro modo en el foro


----------



## xidomen

Ya lo he intentado hirviendo agua con sal pero no he tenido resultados satisfactorios


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hay un método que lo subió Fogonazo con una lámpara serie . . .  pero no se dónde está ni cómo se llama . . .

Aqui está : Método alternativo para desarmar transformadores de ferrita


----------



## xidomen

No costo nada sacarlo con ese método, muchas gracias


----------



## nuk

xidomen dijo:


> Hola amigo como lograste sacar la ferrita de ese núcleo, yo tengo muchas de ese tipo pero  nunca puedo despegar la ferrita sin romperla, desde ya muchas gracias



yo hiervo agua (jarra eléctrica, cocina también vale ) y en un recipiente cilíndrico (de preferencia hondo) de metal coloco los núcleos y los dejo burbujear unos 5 minutos maso menos , y luego los retiro y comiendo hacer un poco de fuerza (entre la ferrita y la carcasa de plástico del núcleo para aflojar la resina con la que lo pegan ) luego un poco de fuerza entre las ferritas, en el mejor de los casos salen enteras.

psd:  el agua puede llegar a rajarlas y/o partirlas (si el corte es limpio lo uno y por fuera le echo la gotita de pegamento.)

Saludos


----------



## xidomen

Hola amigos realice la fuente grande y funciona excelente con un núcleo ei33 el detalle con el núcleo es que se calienta un poco al tenerlo trabajando mas de media hora, le adapté una placa con tl494 porque no encontré por ningún lado los sg , en vacío me esta consumiendo 300 mA no se si sea demasiado o esta bien, pero de que funciona funciona y muy bien. Con una carga de 2 focos de 100w con voltaje de +-35 apenas cae 1 volt entre ambas ramas, gracias a mariano por brindarnos esta grandiosa fuente.


----------



## djyoan

Quiero potenciar esta fuente a 1000W.

Se que 1000w es una barbaridad, y a 12v es mucha corriente por lo que pretendo que la fuente trabaje con 24v

También leí de las desventajas que hay en poner muchos mosfet y que es difícil conseguir un núcleo grande de ferrita… por lo que quiero poner varios drivers controlando pocos mosfet y varios trasformadores.

¿Como pudiera poner varios drivers con BC337/327 a un SG3525?

Si hago lo de la imagen adjunta ¿Cuál sería aproximadamente el consumo de la SMPS sin carga?


----------



## JUANPAVQ

djyoan dijo:


> Quiero potenciar esta fuente a 1000W.
> 
> Se que 1000w es una barbaridad, y a 12v es mucha corriente por lo que pretendo que la fuente trabaje con 24v
> 
> También leí de las desventajas que hay en poner muchos mosfet y que es difícil conseguir un núcleo grande de ferrita… por lo que quiero poner varios drivers controlando pocos mosfet y varios trasformadores.
> 
> ¿Como pudiera poner varios drivers con BC337/327 a un SG3525?
> 
> Si hago lo de la imagen adjunta ¿Cuál sería aproximadamente el consumo de la SMPS sin carga?Ver el archivo adjunto 190120


En Aliexpress puedes encontrar núcleos del suficiente tamaño para dar la potencia que ocupas con un sólo transformador.
Saludos


----------



## JUANPAVQ

Hola a todos, les comparto que armé la versión 2.1 y tuve excelentes resultados, la regulación va desde los 23 a los +-48V, de hecho, si agrego otro zener la puedo llevar a +-52V ya que la probé a lazo abierto y llegué a ese límite con una alimentación de 14V. El controlador es el SG3525. Actualmente la tengo regulada a +-29.9V para un amplificador de diseño propio de 80Wrms, se mantiene muy estable la tensión independiente de la variación de la carga. Es la primera fuente conmutada que ensamblo estoy muy contento y agradezco al autor Mariano. Saludos


----------



## shevchenko

djyoan dijo:


> Quiero potenciar esta fuente a 1000W.
> 
> Se que 1000w es una barbaridad, y a 12v es mucha corriente por lo que pretendo que la fuente trabaje con 24v
> 
> También leí de las desventajas que hay en poner muchos mosfet y que es difícil conseguir un núcleo grande de ferrita… por lo que quiero poner varios drivers controlando pocos mosfet y varios trasformadores.
> 
> ¿Como pudiera poner varios drivers con BC337/327 a un SG3525?
> 
> Si hago lo de la imagen adjunta ¿Cuál sería aproximadamente el consumo de la SMPS sin carga?Ver el archivo adjunto 190120


No hay gran desventaja, solo la de manejarlos a todos correctamente sera lo dificil (el driver requerirá mas corriente) esos transistores pueden funcionar bien para manejar 3 mosfets,  los mosfets deben estar en paralelo si o si de esta forms baja su RsON 
 Unos BD140/150 serian mas adecuados.
Como ferrita podes usar un yugo de TV cortado y encimado o bien con varios nucleos de ferrita de fuente de pc podras armar un doble EE que te dara espacio y potencia extra. 
Saludos.


----------



## djyoan

shevchenko dijo:


> No hay gran desventaja, solo la de manejarlos a todos correctamente sera lo dificil (el driver requerirá mas corriente) esos transistores pueden funcionar bien para manejar 3 mosfets,  los mosfets deben estar en paralelo si o si de esta forms baja su RsON
> Unos BD140/150 serian mas adecuados.
> Como ferrita podes usar un yugo de TV cortado y encimado o bien con varios nucleos de ferrita de fuente de pc podras armar un doble EE que te dara espacio y potencia extra.
> Saludos.


Alguna idea de como cortar los yugos de TV?


----------



## shevchenko

Con amoladora y disco para cortar cerámicos, tal vez el que es para metal también


----------



## shevchenko

shevchenko dijo:


> Con amoladora y disco para cortar cerámicos, tal vez el que es para metal también


asi como aca


----------



## coco2020

Hola he armado la fuente DC DC 2.1

Y el único problema es que cuando la subo al 45v se calienta


----------



## DJ T3

Y que es lo que se calienta? Que carga usas? Calienta en vacio o con carga?


----------



## coco2020

Hola
Los z44 se calientan mucho cuando le subo a más de 40v en vacío

Pero en 35v trabaja todo bien con un amplificador clases a de 8 transistores


----------



## DJ T3

Quizas el calculo de las espiras de salida esté mal,quizas te faltaron vueltas.
Igual, amplifcador clase A es un derroche de energia, fijate que la fuente sea capaz de entregar la corriente necesaria.
Espera a los que saben igualmente


----------



## Yamith253

yo hice esa versión añadiendo mi toque personal y colocando doble transformador para aumentar potencia. Cada transformador con su rectificador y de allí se unen los dos positivos y después los respectivos condensadores.... obtuve mas de 600W.
Núcleo EE35￼


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier

Te quedo re bien la distribucion de los compomentes. Podrias subir los Pcbs? Gracias saludos.


----------

